# Mnemosyne/Darker than Black. Through the Gate: Fruits of Yggdrasil



## Lightysnake (Nov 14, 2011)

South America, 20XX

Heaven's War

She knew how badly she was going to hurt him and it broke her heart. She sat at the edge of the bed, watching him sleep, his eyes closed. She loved the peaceful expression on his face when he slept. She wished she could see that peace more when he was awake. But war didn't leave much a chance for it. The lantern in the small room had long since burned out, but she knew his face well enough to picture it in the dark. The village had been abandoned during the war. Amber's forces had taken up residence. Hei had chosen the small house in the middle of the village, with Pai in the next room.

It was no secret she loved him. She had known that ever since he had smiled at her. At that moment, Amber had known her heart belonged to him. She'd thought she was beyond that. The past five years had taught her a great deal: trust nobody, open to nobody, and betray others before they can betray you. But only with Hei did she feel a sense of being whole again. A reminder of what she once was.

It tore at her that he had been forced to this. He killed ruthlessly and without mercy. She couldn't begin to count how many Contractors had fallen to Hei at this point. She didn't remember who'd given him the name Black Reaper, but it had stuck. It was appropriate, even for one who wasn't a Contractor. While most only saw the cold front he projected to the world, Amber knew that she was one of only two people who saw the kindness he'd long since buried. Only she and Pai saw that side of him. Hei had covered the best of himself, becoming a living weapon.

She'd meant it when she said she wanted to go away with him and Pai. Just the three of them at a place far from Contractors, or Prices or Heaven's War. She could imagine it now: living in a place under the stars, where nobody knew them, raising Pai like a normal girl. And every night, holding him close?seeing that smile again.

But she knew it couldn't happen and never would. Such an offer had been irrational. But she meant it when she said she always wanted to see him smile. Amber reached out and brushed a hand over his cheek. Instantly his dark eyes snapped open and his hand came up, yanking out the knife he kept beneath his pillow. The look in his eyes turned into relief when he realized it was Amber.

"Don't do that. It isn't safe." He said gruffly. Amber grinned at him, her eyes-the color of which had led to that favored name- gleaming playfully. She knew he couldn't see her in the darkness, but she liked to think he could picture her smile.

"You look so cute when you're asleep, I couldn't resist." She said. "It's almost over, Hei?is Pai-"

"In the other room. She's paying her Price. She's used her powers a lot today." She noticed the deep look in his eyes. Hei had never enjoyed taking life. He'd done it so Pai wouldn't have to be alone. She wondered if it disturbed him that he was so good at it.

"Of course?it's almost over, Hei." Amber said with a smile, sliding closer to him. "The war's nearly done. We've nearly reached the Gate. Carmine cleared out the final path."

Hei gave a nod barely visible in the darkness. Amber knew there wasn't love lost between him and the most violent, dangerous Contractor of all, and she knew how much talking about Carmine's work disturbed him. She leaned in and wrapped her arms around him. "It's just this, Hei?I promise."

"And what then?" He asked, reaching his hands to her shoulders.

"Name it," She whispered, feelings his hands go down to her back. "Where do you want to go? Who do you want to be? We'll disappear?we'll live a quiet life?we'll see the stars every night."

"How long will we have?"

"Silly?" Amber smiled. "We'll have forever."

"There's nothing that lasts forever." Hei whispered and she gave a smile, feeling his lips on her neck.

"If I can't give you forever?let me give you tonight." She whispered.

I'm going to hurt you. She thought. God, I'm so sorry?but maybe you'll see why one day?you might even thank me?Maybe you might even forgive me.

She let him work her out of her shirt and pull her closer, their lips pressed together gently at first, and then with more passion.
_
I hope you don't lose that smile?and I know it's selfish?but I want to see it again...I'd do anything?_

After, as they lay spent in one another's arms, Amber leaned in to kiss his forehead gently, reaching a finger to trace his lips. It was dark enough so he couldn't see the expression of pain on her face. When she felt him smile at her, she felt her heart break in two


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2011)

_Japan

20XX

Five years after Heaven's War_

Rin Asogi muttered lightly, pulling herself out of bed, rubbing her head. "Overdid it?" she grumbled, rubbing her head. She was glad Mimi had left the lights off. She didn't think her poor, pounding head could take bright light now.

Rin's apartment was what one could call almost extravagant. A winding series of stairs connected her room to the office, and her bed was pushed against the glass where she had a clear view of the city down below.

"Come on, Rin!" The bright, cheery voice of Mimi said and Rin looked up to see the lavender-haired girl walk into the room, trailed by Genta. Genta ran over and began licking Rin's hand.

"Okay, okay?" Rin mumbled, stretching. "Hand me my clothes, would ya?"

"You've got a job later, remember?" Mimi said, picking up Rin's pants off the floor and throwing them at her.

"I remember, I remember!" Rin groaned, pulling herself out of bed. "Tamotsu gave me a recommendation?something about Pandora."

"You don't remember?" Mimi snapped, folding her arms, trying to look severe.

"Lay off my case?" Rin put her glasses on, flicking her green hair over her shoulder.
"Weren't you the one trying to get me drunk last night?"

"Oh, that is so beside the point." Mimi muttered, going red and looking away. Rin grinned and kissed her cheek.

"Relax, I've got it...tell Koki to drop by later, too. I'll just meet Tamo and that cop he mentioned later."

After getting dressed, Rin quickly reviewed the notes. Kirihara, Pandora?right, got it she thought.

Rin hadn't done any jobs for Pandora yet. She was pretty surprised when Yanigahara had suggested her for the job, but she supposed she'd earned his trust. She trusted him, fter all, with her greatest secret.

After getting dressed, Rin ascended the stairs, passing the hallway to her office. She dropped behind her desk and opened a drawer, pulling out a file. The biggest breakthrough in Contractor research was happening, and she'd been asked to be a part of it.

She opened the file, revealing the picture taken from a distance of a slender woman with short red hair and a tight body suit. Written above the picture was a single word: Havoc. The file went on into detail

Powers: Unknown, believed to be creation of vacuums.

Remuneration: Unknown

Age: 25

Threat Level: Max.

It'd been five years since Heaven's War. Rin had been told by Yanigahara that Havoc had actually been recovered in Europe by MI6's best force. They were bringing her in to Pandora to extract the information she knew. Rin had been asked along as aid.

"The meeting place?right." Rin said, closing the file. "Mimi! Hold the fort. I'll be back tonight or tomorrow." She smiled, getting up. "First time I'll meet a real Regressor?"
  -----
April had rarely seen her partner this pleased. Codename November 11 was sat back, a calm smile on his face that didn't quite reach his eyes. The blond man was toying with a packet of cigarettes emblazoned with the logo of a skull on front. He found the packaging hilarious, April knew. They had a few hours to kill, so they were lying low at the expensive hotel MI6 had paid for. Big, comfortable beds, hot showers?and in April's opinion, most importantly of all, room service, with an enormous selection of alcohol.

"Well," the dark skinned woman asked, as she tossed off her pink, feathered coat, cracking open the can of beer. "We've got our cargo. Did you talk to Decade?"

November smiled. "Well, my suggestion was rejected straight off. No sending her back, no killing her. Apparently they want the secrets she has." He rolled his eyes. "If she even remembers a thing, anyways."

Getting Havoc had been a simple affair. They'd had to dispatch their contacts when they tried a double cross, but November and April were quite used to such things. November glanced to April's drink. "I still can't believe you do that casually."

"I love to drink." She grinned cheerily. "You could at least learn to love your smokes."

"Every time I breathe one in, I'm taking another year off my life it feels." He muttered. "You are aware of the stat-"
"There we go again." April chuckled. "Tell July, I'm sure he'd love to hear."

The little boy glanced up emotionlessly. November grinned. "Well, in any case, it's nearly off our hands. They say they've got something special lined up."

"So we'll actually see what Pandora's got." April said. November nodded, giving July's head a pat The small Doll was looking at him calmly, wearing his cap, hand resting on a small mirror in front of him. Just in case anyone tried to sneak up on the two. "Also say a lot of Contractors've been knocked off in the area."

"Well, let them try." November said with a smile. "I'd love to have a nice, sporting workout?which reminds me of a joke?"

"There you go again?"

"What, my jokes aren't good?"

July promptly shook his head.

"?Everybody's a critic." November muttered as April burst into laughter.

"If we're gone excoriating me," November muttered a minute later, as April wiped her eyes.

"No, love, I'm sorry..." She grinned, draining the beer. "You understand we'll be working with local law enforcement? How's your Japanese?"

November smiled. "Better than yours, I'd wager." He put his sunglasses on. "It's almost time. I heard we're at least working with competent law enforcement this time."

"Nice change from Romania." April said, setting down the empty can. "If anything, this could get Britain another edge though."

Britain had never recovered, November reflected, from the defection of their top agent February, who had leaked everything she'd known to other countries. Britain's edge in Contractor and Gate research had been destroyed. Until now, recovery from such a disadvantage seemed impossible.

But now? April smiled. "You think she's got anything useful?"

"Doubt it. Like I said, I'd rather have finished her on the spot, or just let her fade away."

"You think we'll run into any trouble? Some people might try to take her from us."

November considered freezing her next beer can for dramatic effect, looked to his cigarettes and thought better of it. "Like I said?" His grin widened. "I could use the work out."

----

Misaki Kirihara stood under the lamppost, adjusting her glasses. The Section Chief of Division 4 was nervous enough, hearing about the current job. They'd be seeing a real, live war criminal.

What's more, she wasn't used to working with people she didn't know well, but Tamotsu Yanigahara had said this private investigator came with his highest recommendations, and she had worked with the Gate before.

Misaki had never worked with British intelligence, nor did she have much experience with Pandora's inner workings, even though her best friend was the chief of the Pandora Observatory. Taking a breath, she leaned against the hood of the car.

The city was almost deserted at night. There wasn't anyone else on the streets in this section now after the recent murders. Misaki knew a great deal more than had been released to the public of course. The existence of Contractors was still a vigorously kept secret.

Yusuke Saito looked up. The large man stiffened as he heard the footstep. Slender, laid back Yutaka Kono glanced over. His mouth dropped slightly to see Rin Asogi's approach.

Misaki was attractive by almost any standard, with well defined features, long brown hair that went past her shoulders, and an athletic figure, but she suddenly felt a twinge of self consciousness. Rin Asogi was tall, with an even more athletic, curvy body, long green hair that reached past her waist and a face that looked like it belonged to one of the Muses.

"Rin Asogi." The woman said cheerfully, raising a hand in greeting, a wide grin on her face. "You must be Yusuke Saito?Yutaka Kono and?Kunio Matsumoto?" She shook each hand in turn as Saito stammered to find his voice.

"Y-yes, Miss Asogi. When Detective Yanigahara told us, we didn't expe-"

"Oh, you're flattering me." Rin held up a hand to her mouth with a little chuckle. "I wasn't expecting an escort of three handsome men tonight." She grinned playfully.

Matsumoto cleared his throat."It's lovely to have you aboard, Miss Asogi. We understand you've worked with the Gate before?" The old detective looked confused, Misaki saw. They'd been given orders after Yanigahara's recommendation to have the Private investigator on board as a 'consultant,' but hadn't been told any more. It had been an explicit order, however.

"I've done several investigations, you could say. All what you call confidential. I've handled rumors of Forfeitors or Regressors before. Nothing concrete. Havoc is the first case I've ever seen that's actually been confirmed. I'm just here as a consultant. Oh, forgive my rudeness." She turned a smile at Misaki. "Chief Kirihara. Tamo couldn't hold the praise when it came to you." She offered a hand.

"Tamo-?you mean Detective Yanigahara?" Misaki asked, extending her hand to grab Rin's.

And her skin's smooth as you get. Misaki couldn't help but think, noting her own hands were rough from all her training with guns. Rin gave a nod.

"Oh, we go back far enough so he's just Tamo to me." She smiled. "Like I said, he had a lot to say on your case. All positive, I promise."

Misaki allowed herself to loosen up as she grasped and shook Rin Asogi's hand firmly. "I'm sorry. We don't often work with private investigators. I hope I didn't come off as confrontational."


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2011)

"Not at all. I don't want you to get the sense I'm muscling in on your investigation. This is new for me in a lot of ways myself. I hope we can get along and be good friends, though."

Misaki smiled warmly. "New for you too, huh?"

"Usually business is getting lost cats, dogs, that sort of thing. I have my sources for information, though. I know, when this is over, how about we share a few drinks and a meal on me?" Rin's smile widened.

Misaki nodded. "I'd like that," she said, gesturing to the car. "After you?"

"You're too kind." Rin said, adjusting her glasses. Misaki couldn't help but note that Rin looked well muscled under her business suit. No weapon I can see…but she looks well trained. She's not just here to stand around by us.

Rin took a seat as the car revved up. Misaki slid into the backseat next to her and Matsumoto as Saito took off. "I hear there was a body recovered from the nearby river as well?"

"Not a mark on it." Matsumoto said. "It's not the only one, either. The victims have mostly been Contractors themselves."

"The Observatory's observed the star BK-201 active around certain points," Misaki said. "We don't have any confirmation on his powers, though. Nobody's gotten any real glimpse of this one."

Rin nodded, rubbing her chin. "As far as Havoc goes…"

"MI6's been good enough to turn her over to Pandora, but other nations may want to get their hands on her to find out any information she knows." Misaki said. "If I can ask, Miss Asogi, where did you get your training?"

"Oh, just call me Rin, please. I've worked with various agencies in the past. Tamo has my whole resume."

"What led to you opening a private detective agency?"

"Why not? Being my own boss is fun." Rin smiled. "Now that you've gone personal, it's my turn. What made you decide to be a police officer, Chief Kirihara?"

Misaki couldn't rightly refuse to answer, even in front of the other three. "I wanted to help people. Protect them. That sort of thing." She said. "I learned a lot from my father that way."

"Superintendant Naoyasu Kirihara. Ah, I didn't guess you were his daughter." Rin nodded. "It's a worthy goal, Chief Kirihara. If we get into any trouble, don't worry." Rin leaned up and gave Saito's broad shoulder a pat. "I'm sure you can take care of us, can't you, big guy?"

Saito choked slightly. "Y-yes, Ma'am!"

Rin chuckled, easing back again. "Him I like."

Misaki couldn't help but crack a smile. She couldn't help but feel she'd just made a friend.

It was a long drive, but eventually the car arrived at Pandora. The first thing they noticed was the security. A full array of armed guards were brought in, led by a tall, thin man with black hair, glasses and sharp features. "My name is Eric Nishijima. Welcome to Pandora." He said with a nod.

"Section Chief Misaki Kirihara." Misaki stepped forward with a nod. "We're here like you asked."

"Yes. You'll be shown inside right now. Havoc is already primed for questioning. You'll understand if we ask you to remove your weapons?"

Misaki slowly handed off her gun. To her surprise, Rin removed her coat and pulled out what appeared to be at least a dozen small knives. "What?" She asked as the police stared as her. "Girl's got to protect herself." She smiled cheerily.

"Of course," Nishijima nodded. "This way."

Pandora's interior was large, but almost sterile. People hurried about, all seeming busy. The place was almost spotless as well, Misaki noted. Nishijima led them down one bright corridor until they reached a room. "You've all been briefed upon Havoc herself?" They nodded

"She's through this door." Nishijima said, opening the door. Inside, Misaki noted the room was entirely white and bare save for a bed at the center. On the bed sat a woman.

She was pale and thin. So thin, Misaki imagined she could see the imprints of her ribs against Havoc's skin. She had a face that could have been pretty, if not for the haunted, sunken look in her green eyes. She was dressed only in a small black dress that barely covered her body. Her hair, the color of fresh blood, had grown wild as well.

Misaki looked taken aback. She felt Rin tense sharply. "Excuse me," Rin said, her voice level. "Nishijima, was it?"

"Mr. Nishijima, yes." He didn't look at her.

"Has she received medical treatment of any kind? Any examinations? Where was it you found her?"

"It was a brothel somewhere in Europe if you must know." Nishijima sounded vaguely irritated. "You were not invited here to question our operations, Miss Asogi. She'll receive aid after she answers several questions. I don't advise you feel much for her. She is a war criminal after all."

Misaki felt Rin tense up. Something in the other woman seemed to be fired up. Rin opened her mouth and closed it quickly, halting a moment before saying evenly. "I was invited for my expertise in these matters and it is my professional opinion this woman be treated humanely as provided for by international law."

Nishijima looked more irritated but he looked to Havoc. "Do you require medical assistance? Or anything else."

"I don't care." She said in a weary voice.

"There, that solves that issue." Nishijima said brusquely. "Havoc. Do you recall anything about the loss of your powers?"

"No."

"Did you feel any different when you were brought back here?"

"I felt the same way I always do." She said tonelessly.

"I see." Nishijima said. "We're going to be moving you to another facility in an attempt to probe your memories there. Do you understand?"

"Yes."

"Is there a problem with this?"

"I don't care." Havoc repeated.

"There," Nishijima stated. "Miss Asogi, you were invited personally for your past…work with Pandora in the special operations division. However, you are here as assistance. You are not to dictate how I run my operation."

"Special operations?" Kono asked.

"Were you not informed?" Nishijima cocked his head. "Miss Asogi was paid by the Japanese government as…insurance."

"You mean she's here to protect us." Misaki said.

"The British said they had an operative, but we elected to choose someone with experience with Contractors from our own country. You didn't wonder why a 'Private Investigator' was elected to partner with your division for this? Surely you'd heard of the disaster at Yamanobe Biometrics? As I understand it, many want Havoc dead. There is a possibility other operations may attempt to abscond with her. Or simply employ other Contractors to kill her. Miss Asogi is…very good at preventing assassinations."

Misaki faced Rin, mouth slightly open. Rin watched Nishijima icily. "You have experience with Contractors?"

"I've handled them in the past."

"You do yourself an injustice," Nishijima said. "As I understand it, Section 4 is the most experienced with Contractors. Placing you with them seemed a natural fit."

"Then you should take my professional opinion that under Section 18 of the Pandora Act-"

"We have an agreement, Miss Asogi. You are left alone as long as you comply with requests from time to time. If you have a problem, you may inform my superiors. I wouldn't suggest you bother, though." He smiled thinly. "After all, you are defending a mass murderer."

Misaki looked to see Rin's former joviality gone. She seemed to be holding in several vicious responses to Eric Nishijima. Misaki sympathized. She'd expected a monster from Havoc.

She's a Forfeittor…what's it like to do the things Havoc did, and maybe get your emotions back later? Misaki thought.

Instead, she was looking at the sad, wasted figure of a woman whose attempt to vanish from the world had failed.

A short time later, Misaki had entered one of the waiting rooms in Pandora, set at a point to overlook the city beneath it. Rin hadn't said it, but she'd been furious. Misaki had left her with the others.

"Interesting, isn't it? The ruin of a Contractor." She looked over, hearing the heavily accented Japanese, seeing a man with neat blond hair and a white suit walk in, a pair of sunglasses on his face.

"Excuse me, who are-"

"Apologies," He said with a smile. "Jack Simon." He reached up to remove the sunglasses, revealing a pair of eyes the color of ice. "British ministry."


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2011)

"Misaki Kirihara," Misaki said as his smile widened. She looked, seeing two others in the room. One was a little blond boy with a small cap on his head and an oddly emotionless look on his face. He was sitting next to a grinning, dark skinned woman with a long coat and hair that had been dyed the same silvery blue as her lips.

"It's been five years since the Gate in South America vanished," Simon said. "She must have wandered there before arriving in South America."

"Right…I've heard stories of you, Mr. Simon." Misaki said.

"All good, I hope." He said. "We're going to be traveling together after all. I hear your friend caused a bit of a stir?"

"Hopefully caused Nishijima more than that." The woman on the couch said cheerily. "I'd love to see that smug little look wiped clean off his face."

"Now, now." The blond man chuckled. "They're our hosts."

"Mmm, suit yourself, love." She waved a hand.

Jack Simon grinned at Misaki. "Would you mind giving me a ride down, so we can talk?"

"No, not at all…there's plenty I want to ask you."

"I'm an open book." He slid his sunglasses back on. "April, look after the little one and meet us downstairs."

"Have fun, Jack." She waved. "Chief Kirihara, good to meet you."

They walked downstairs, Misaki wondering what she could say to the British man. "Your Japanese is spot on."

"Complimented by a native. Now I know I've done a good job. April can follow along in our car. Your men can drive."

Misaki nodded. "We have a-"

"Rin Asogi, yes." Simon said, smile widening. "We were briefed on her as well. Let's be honest, Chief Kirihara, you know why she's here?"

"We do now..." Misaki nodded.

"From what I hear, she's one of the best. Of course, rumors are funny little things. They'd have you believe she was active decades ago."

"Excuse me?" Misaki blinked as they descended the stairs. Simon chuckled.

"Oh, you must have heard about the Yamanobe incident not long ago? She was connected to that at least. Of course, I'm broaching possible confidential information."

"You don't trust her?"

"Perish the thought." Simon waved a hand. "If she's here, she's working with us. As far as I'm concerned, that makes her on the level. Though I can't say I'd dislike seeing who was best in a scrap. Best way to get to know someone is fight them to the death."

Misaki stopped on the stairs. Simon didn't slow his stride. "I'm joking."

"R-right…" Misaki caught herself and sped her walk up to meet him. "I trust you'll be on best behavior then."

"Well, it wasn't my intention to start an international incident, so I'll try to play nice."

Misaki could see the door ahead. Simon looked to her. "Well, what do you think?"

"She wasn't faking the outrage in there. I've learned to trust my gut, Mr. Simon. She appears to be a good person."

"Appearances can be deceiving."

"And if I told you that it appeared you were enjoying playing games with me?"

"Accurate on all counts." He opened the door. "Ladies first."

The others were waiting outside. Misaki noted rin's irritation hadn't faded. Simon walked up. "Miss Asogi?"

"Mr. Simon. Your reputation precedes you."

"I'm getting so many compliments today. You'll make me blush." He extended a hand with a chilly little smile. Rin reached out and shook it firmly.

What does she know about him I don't? Misaki thought with a frown. She looked to Rin. "About what happened in there."

"I'm not apologizing."

"No, I wasn't asking you too…I thought you were right…"

"Regardless of what Havoc's done, she's a human being. She doesn't deserve to be poked and prodded while she might be sick." Rin's gaze flicked to Simon. "It'd be logical to have her healthy before she gives any information."

"On the other hand, wouldn't it be more logical to keep her weak in case she tries anything?"

Rin watched him for a moment. "It seems what two people view as rational can differ."

"So it would seem." Simon stepped over to Misaki's car. Misaki cleared her throat.

"Rin, you ride in their car with Kono and Matsumoto. Mr. Simon, you're with us."

Simon opened the door and slid in the backseat. Rin walked over to the other car to wait.

Saito took his place at the wheel, Misaki in the passenger seat. For a long time after the car started, nobody spoke until Saito broke the silence. "Mr. Simon, have you been in Tokyo before?" He asked.

"Twice, actually," Simon said. "A bit of assassination work," He smirked. Saito tensed and Simon grinned. "Kidding."

"Right…" Misaki said, blinking rapidly before managing to find her voice. "Why, after finding something as valuable as Havoc, did you turn her over to the UN –backed research?"

"Well, wouldn't Japan do that?" He asked.

"I can't imagine a country would give up on its own research, even with the new laws."

"Well, after we located Havoc, orders from the top stated to follow proper procedure." Simon folded his arms. "Of course I suggested she be killed on the spot or sent back to that brothel we found her in. As far as I'm concerned, she and all of Britain would be better off."

At that moment, Simon's phone went off and he raised it to his ear. Misaki's own rang.

"Kono?"

"Chief, it seems an organization has sent a group at the transport helicopter holding Havoc."

"What? How do you know that?" She whispered.

"Because they're talking about it right behind me!" he hissed back. Kono, Matsumoto and Rin hadn't missed the little boy holding his hand to the glass of the window.

Simon gave a growl in annoyance. "Here we are, handing her over to the UN like good little international citizens and the CIA tries to muscle in. Lovely. Well, just kill them all, and Chief Kirihara can deal with the fallout."

Misaki stared at him for a moment before pulling up the phone. "Stop the cars! We pull over at the next exit!"

Saito turned off at the next exit to the Tatsumi station. When they were parked, everyone had stepped out. Misaki gave swift orders to alert the Director to warn the CIA. She glanced at Simon. "You want to explain this?"

"What should I explain? The CIA fell for our bluff." He grinned.

"Your bluff?" Rin repeated, folding her arms. Her knives were back in place, Misaki knew she didn't seem to like Simon much. For that matter, Misaki didn't think she liked or trusted the blond, cocky British agent either.

"Yes. After all…" Simon gestured to one of the cars. To Misaki's trunk.

"You mean-" She rushed over, popping the trunk.

Havoc lay there, tape over her mouth and her hands behind her back. Rin whirled, anger flashing in her green eyes. "You-"

"I couldn't be sure how much information would leak so we took the necessary steps. We can kickbox later if you like. For now, she can ride in the backseat, though."

Rin took a deep breath, forcing herself to be calm. Misaki sympathized. "Miss Asogi…" She said, trying to calm her.

"Right…" Rin said, looking to Havoc. She leaned in and removed the gag. "Are you okay?"

"Fine." Havoc said automatically as Rin began to undo her bonds.

Simon smiled. "Now, let's continue, shall we?"

The rest of the trip was tense and quiet. Misaki insisted on Havoc riding in the seat of her car, Rin and Simon on either side of her. Matsumoto was driving behind them with the boy and April.

It was when they arrived at the train crossing, something leaped in front of the car. Misaki saw a black blur as Saito jerked the wheel, swerving to the side. "Chief, are you alright?"

"They're here." Havoc said calmly, Misaki blinked at that before looking to Saito.

"I'm fine!" She looked up, seeing a figure a distance in front of the car. "Is he the one who jumped in front?"

Simon grinned. "I'll handle this…" He said, opening the door. "Miss Asogi, look after Havoc if you please."

Simon stepped out, walking slowly to the man. The figure in front was dressed all in black, with a long coat. His short hair was dark, too, and a mask obscured his features. It was bone white, with slits for the eyes and mouth, and a jagged purple bolt over one eye.

"That's-" Misaki started.

"The Black Reaper." Havoc said as a massive gust of wind swept through the city.

The wind seemed to become a tangible thing, whipping overhead, forming massive black clouds. Matsumoto realized it then. "Chief! They're Contractors!" He shouted.

Simon approached the black-clad figure, grinning as the skies opened, thick rain pouring from the sky, directly over the one Havoc had called The Black Reaper.

The Contractor lunged, flinging a knife on a wire, but Simon dodged nimbly to the side, darting forward as April flexed a hand, stopping the rain. Simon slammed a hand to the ground and the wet pavement began to freeze over, going directly for the Contractor.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2011)

In response, the contractor flung the wire out again, aiming at a post in the woods. The line seemed to retract, yanking the Reaper into the woods as well. With a growl, Simon took off after him.

Rin was tired of watching. She kicked open the door and leapt out, seeing flashes in the woods. She saw a dark blur come out of them. Got you!

Her hands snapped out, silver blurs flying at the Contractor. Whatever element of surprise she had ended quickly as he leaped to the side, knives flying harmlessly by. Rin then moved swiftly. It happened so fast, Misaki didn't have time to think to draw her gun yet.

She didn't aim for his face. She figured it'd be pointless with the shield the mask provided. Her foot came up, aiming at his knee.

He hadn't expected her to be so fast. He flinched from the blow and it impacted on his leg. He was already moving with the impact, aiming bypass her, but Rin spun, chopping her hand at his neck.

His body arched back at a sudden angle so her hand sailed harmlessly overhead. He came up with a fierce elbow at her stomach and she felt the wind leave her.

He's better than I am… Rin realized in shock.

Misaki was raising her gun when he threw the canister into the car and shoved Rin in the way. The canister burst, expelling the dark gas. Misaki began coughing when the world went dark.

When she and Rin woke up, Havoc was gone.
----
Director Horai sat back in front of Misaki. Her head was lowered in shame. Horai watched her calmly, stroking his neatly trimmed, silver streaked beard.

"Just think of recovering Havoc," Horai said calmly, glancing to Eric Nishijima in the corner of the room.

"To think more information leaked out," Nishijima said with a frown. "Either your freelancer is to blame, or the Japanese police have no control over top secret information.."

"We watched Rin Asogi the entire time. She made no attempts to even use a cell phone. With respect, sir, she put up the best fight against the kidnapper, except Mr. Simon. Isn't that why she was here?"

"November 11," Horai said, ignoring the comment about Rin. "That's his true code name if you will. He's MI6's top agent. But in any case, under Article 22 of the Pandora act, you are under Pandora command until the Havoc case is ended."

Misaki walked out of the room to see her team gathered. She blinked in surprise, seeing Rin. He hit her hard enough to break her ribs, I'm sure of it…is she that tough?

Rin gave a frown. "I wasn't quick enough. I'm sorry."

"You stood a better shot than any of us," Matsumoto said, shaking his head. "He caught us all off guard. She called him The Black Reaper, Saito?"

"That name ring any bells?"

Rin Asogi frowned. "During Heaven's War, there was a man who specialized in killing Contractors. I didn't expect to fight him here. I went in unprepared."

Misaki nodded. "If you had to fight him again…"

"It could go either way. I've got advantages he wouldn't expect."

"We're being honest now…you've fought Contractors?"

"Enough times over the past ten years." Rin said. "I wasn't in the war like a lot of those kids, but enough of it reached over here. The most dangerous point to a Contractor is their first attack when you don't know their power. Some of them are useless without the power. The Black Reaper's learned to fight well enough without them…that's what threw me."

A short woman with short brown hair and honey colored eyes rushed in. Misaki looked up. "Ohtsuka?"

Mayu Ohtsuka bit her lip. "I just got off with Astronomics…they observed activity in BK-201 when you were attacked recently!"

Misaki found November and his team near the stairs. November had lit up a cigarette glumly as April cheerfully downed a can of beer.

"We Contractors have it rough. Smoke what we hate to smoke, drink what we hate to drink."

April's smile widened. "Speak f'yourself, love! I'm having a blast!"

Misaki gazed at him, keeping her face neutral. "Did you see this coming?"

"If I did, wouldn't I have done more? There's no diplomatic route with the ones who stole Havoc. And if-"

"Shinjuku Theatre." They all heard July say, his hand to a pane of class. "Parking available. Shinjuku."

November grinned. "Well, then, it looks like we have a lead. Let me tell you…you aren't the only one who wants a peek under Mr. BK-201's mask."
----

The short, ugly man groaned, running a hand through his thinning hair. "Tonight's been more trouble than it's worth," he said gruffly.

The black cat hopped up on the table. "Not enjoying yourself, Huang?"

"I'll enjoy it a lot more when we got Havoc gone. Of all you monsters, she's the worst."

"Tactful as ever, Huang," the cat said with a sigh. "You left Hei watching her?"

"Yeah, her'n Yin." Huang said. "Anyways, Mao, ya thinking of anything?"

"I was in Heaven's War. I never saw Havoc's work personally, though." The Contractor responded.

"Count yerself lucky." Huang reached to pull out his cigarette. Working with Huang generally required some…allowances, Mao knew. But he was the team leader and Mao was convinced he liked them. Very, very, deep down.

If nothing else, Mao prided himself on being able to bring out the best in the rest of the team. The cat stretched "We should check on them, Huang."

"Yea, yeah." Huang stood and walked to the room they'd left Hei in.

The room was how they left it. Except…

"Yin. Where are they?"

The silver haired young woman didn't look up, her vacant purple eyes staring straight ahead. "Gone." She said.

"We can see that!" Huang said with exasperation. "Where did they go, Yin?"

The Doll thought for a moment. "I don't know."
----

_
Her green eyes gleamed when she saw him emerge from the barracks, the hallway bare save for them. She had a satisfied smile on her face that didn't reach her emerald eyes.

"You and Amber weren't seen all night."

He didn't respond and made an attempt to walk past her, but she stepped in front of him. "Did I hurt your feelings, Black Reaper?"

"I don't want to talk to you, Carmine."

"Are you fucking her?"

"I said-"

"You are. Fancy that. The Black Reaper and-"

"That's enough. I have work to do."

She knew he hated the cold smile on her face. "Don't tell me you love her."

"I-"

"Brother…?" They looked up as the girl walked out of her room, sleepily rubbing her eyes. "Carmine, is everything okay?"

"Fine, Pai…just chatting with Hei," Carmine shrugged. She gave Hei a grin. "I've got to go fulfill my Price anyways."_

Consciousness returned as the memory ended. She realized her hands her bound behind her, the hard wood of a chair beneath her.

She swept around the room. It was a dilapidated little spot, with wooden floors, and a bar set in front of a stove and oven.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 15, 2011)

Then she saw him standing before her, dressed in black. His handsome face was slightly older, but unmistakably the same. His dark eyes were intense, locking onto her.

"Hello, Carmine." He said. "I thought you were dead.

She lowered her head. Her attempt to run and hide from the world was over. Finally, her past had caught up to her. She had the suspicion that her life was about to end. "I can't remember the last time someone called me by that name." She whispered.

"What happened that day? What happened back then?"

She looked up, brow furrowed in confusion.

"Where is Pai?" He asked. "Dammit! Where's my sister?"

She didn't know. She couldn't tell him the answer he wanted.

So he began to hurt her.

She screamed in agony as he broke another finger. "I don't know!" Her voice came out in a ragged sob of pain.

"Just fill in the blanks, Carmine." He said harshly. "You were there then, with Pai, Amber and the others! I don't want to keep hurting you, but I will if I have to! Where's Pai?"

"I don't know about the others," she managed with a gasp as she lowered her head, hair falling around her face. "Amber and Pai were my comrades, but we weren't friends. Like you, I worked best alone…I don't know where they are right now, or even if they're alive." It was an honest answer. At this point, he had to know that.

"I woke up…far across the sea in Europe. I'd lost my powers. I lived in that town, doing whatever it took to get by. Where there was no Syndicate, no Contracts, no Prices…I just wanted to disappear."

He walked around and grabbed her by the throat. "That's not the answer I want." His dark eyes were intense, wild. Somehow, she didn't blame him, hurting her like this. She remembered the cries, the pleas before the knife slid over their soft, pale throats. She remembered the sticky, hot taste of her Price in her mouth. Pain was just what she deserved.

It was the only 'her' he'd ever known. Of course he'd feel comfortable hurting her.

"Then what can I say to make you believe it? I don't have your answers. That should be obvious by now. Humans may endure pain for a higher cause, but a Contractor will always talk. But you don't seem to understand that. Look at you, you're emotional." She said as his face twisted.

"Back in South America, you were known and feared as the Black Reaper, even if you hadn't been changed by the power like the rest of us. You were more ruthless and cold than any of us. But now that you're a Contractor you're letting something like a poor, lost sister throw you off." She allowed a smile to twist her lips.

He didn't take it well. He snarled a 'shut up!' and the back of his hand took her across the face. The chair toppled, spilling her over the ground.

His breathing was heavy as he looked to her, his teeth bared in a grimace. Her eyes bore into his. "You're not mentally unstable like a Moratorium…you don't pay a price. Are you really a Contractor at all?" she whispered before the world went dark.

She woke up to the scent of cooking rice. "Where…?" She mumbled weakly, blinking as light returned to her. The pain at her face was nothing next to the sharp spikes of agony in her fingers. "Hei?"

Hei was standing in front of the stove, working at a pan, throwing the rice up. On the table was a series of dishes: vegetables and meat.

She realized her hands were unbound and smiled. "You always cook your own meals?"

Hei said nothing, pouring the steaming mess of fried rice onto a plate. He took a spoonful and lifted it to his mouth.

"Your appetite hasn't changed," she replied. There was something new to him now. The Hei she'd known would never have shown mercy, or pity. He kept his face emotionless, but she knew he had lost control and shown his desperation and pain over Pai to her.

In a way, it made it feel special. Only Pai and Amber had ever seen the better parts of him before. She looked up to him. "You know, food never mattered to me until I lost my Contract. It was just fuel for my next mission."

He spared her a brief glance. She saw a mixture of emotion in his eyes: pity, confusion and guilt. She knew in that instant he wouldn't hurt her again.

"Then I ended up in Romania with a little girl named Lola's family. I learned so much about food. I tried my own hand at cooking. Oh, the kids hated it at first."

Carmine shut her eyes, her smile widening. "Then I kept at it. Their protests started to die and eventually they brought me new recipes. It was the look they got when they tried something new. God, I lived for it. Can you imagine it, Hei? Me, cooking to see children smile?"

Sadness entered the smile. "Someone who used to used to drink the blood of children as her price?"

He brought out another plate, ignoring the question. He pushed a generous helping of rice onto it and set it on the table. Carmine stood and sat behind the table, reaching for the spoon. Fresh jolts of agony shot through her hands and with a gasp she dropped it.

Hei looked to her and his lips formed a grim line. "Let me." He said quickly, moving over and taking the spoon.

"Look at that," She whispered as he held the spoon to her mouth. She closed her lips around it. The rice was hot and delicious and she swallowed it eagerly. "You're being kind."

He held another spoonful out again, keeping his dark eyes on hers. Carmine's smile turned playful. "Lola's mother told me never to trust a man who's a good cook. He'll be nothing but trouble as long as you live."

He pulled the spoon away. Carmine grinned. "I'm just teasing you Hei."

He ate the spoonful himself. Her grin widened. "Did I hurt your feelings? Is this you now? The sensitive Contractor?"

A low chuckle built in her throat and he watched as she began to laugh. For the first time in who knew how many years, the woman known as Havoc threw back her head, laughing.

"You've really changed." Hei said, looking over her face as the laugh died. "That's the first time I've ever seen you laugh, Carmine."

Then he smiled gently at her. All of a sudden, she understood why Amber had felt for him as she had. She suddenly felt…warm. More than that, she felt safe.

"I'll do it." She said then. "Take me back to the Gate. My memories might return. I can tell you what happened to Pai."

She looked at him straight in the eye and he saw desperation there. "But if I become the person I used to be, you have to kill me right there on the spot."

The rest of their meal passed in near silence. When the plates had been cleaned, Carmine looked up. "Hei. Would you sit with me?"

He glanced over before walking to her, sitting at her side. "Carmine?"
"I'm afraid," She confessed, smiling weakly. "I've just tried to disappear now. But…even if it hurts…I like feeling. I like being who I am now. I don't want to become that person again. You don't have to say anything," She said as he opened mouth. "I just…wanted to say it I guess."

"It won't happen…we'll go as far so you just get the memories back. I promise you."

She couldn't tell if he was lying, but it didn't matter. "You don't…hate me, do you?"

The surprise on his face was genuine. She kept her eyes on his before he shook his head. "No. I don't. Not the person you are now."

"The person I am now. You don't know what it's like to hear you say that. You, who knew me in Heaven's War."

She moved slightly closer to him. "After Lola's family, I ended up taken by the mob. I was in a rundown brothel in Romania. That doesn't bother you?"

Hei shook his head. "Are you trying to find a way for me to dislike you now, Carmine?"

"No…I guess I just want you to…know everything." She said softly. "Do you believe in God, Hei?"

"No."

"I do. I guess it's not…rational, but…I wonder if I have a lot to answer for when I die." Her smile wavered and he saw her green eyes glisten as she looked at him.

"I could remember every face…every scream..every…" She looked away quickly from him and he made to put a hand on her shoulder.

"I know…I know what it's like," He said. "We live with it. Every day, a little at a time. That's all we can do."

"How much more time until…"

"Twenty minutes."

Her voice came out in a whisper, so low she was afraid he wouldn't hear her. "Will you…hold me until then?"

Without hesitation, he reached and drew her close, wrapping strong arms around her thin, shaking body. He was possibly the only person alive who could have understood it: the need for comfort from someone who had been through the same thing she had; another survivor of Heaven's War, forever altered by the experience. She just wanted to feel warm and safe. She knew he felt the same way.

The Black Reaper held Havoc close, closing his eyes. There weren't any need for words between them. She knew he felt the same way she did.

As she took and gave comfort from Hei, Carmine, for the first time in at least ten years, dared to hope.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great start dude. I can't wait for more.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 15, 2011)

Great work, as expected. I'll be looking forward to the next write up.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 16, 2011)

Rin Asogi gritted her teeth, her cell phone at her ear. "Mimi, do you have anything?"

"I looked inside Pandora's databases, Rin. I'm in there and MI6 right now. Best I can find is Havoc and that Reaper guy were part of the same paramilitary organization in South America."

"Anything else?"

"Umm…not much….but- wait a…" Mimi's voice halted. "Uh, Rin, I'm tapped into the Astronomic Division, too…this-"

"Tell me. Right now."

"It's her star! It's active!" Mimi sounded panicked. "Rin, he must be bringing her to the Gate! He's forcing her to get her powers back! It's faint now, but…"

Rin felt a chill run down her spine. You bastard… she thought with a feeling of cold wrath. It all fell into place. The Black Reaper was attempting to reawaken Havoc. For what reason, she could only guess. Perhaps he was attempting a takeover, or he was working at someone's behest. She was beginning to have an idea just who he was working for, too.

"Coordinates."

"It doesn't work like that, Rin! I can't j-" Mimi pauses. "Wait…MI6 has a lock. It has to be the Doll."

"Send me the coordinates. I'm going to get there. If I'm lucky, I can beat MI6. They've probably got orders to kill her."

"Get there?" Mimi paused on the other side. "How?"

"I'm going to break every traffic law known to man, that's how." Rin growled. She'd been lucky enough to slip away from the cops, and Mimi had made certain the line was secure. Her hacking skills had only improved through the years as well.

"This time, he won't catch me off guard." Rin hung up, looking as Mimi texted her the coordinates. Havoc's pale face appeared in her mind. I've got to save her.

She hung up, looking to the cars. Misaki, I hope you forgive me borrowing one…

----

Carmine rushed in behind Hei, gasping suddenly as she collapsed against a wall. The streets were deserted this late at night, but he kept them to the shadows anyways. Hei looked to her and she pulled herself up, her body trembling. The closer they got to the Gate, the more the cold feeling spread through her.

"Carmine-"

"I'm okay…keep going…" She whispered, forcing her feet forward. Hei reached and took her arm, keeping her up as they moved closer.

As they drew closer, the cold feeling spread. She brought up her hands to her face as Hei released her, pausing in place.

The bodies lay in front of her, her hands soaked in hot scarlet. Their eyes were wide and staring vacantly now, their mouths open in silent, incomplete screams.

She raised a hand to her mouth and sucked her fingers clean.

"I…I…" She whispered, begin to tremble.

"It's just a little further, Carmine." He urged her. "Please…"

"Hei…I thought I was stronger…" Her body shook. "I'm changing again…You have to-"

"Carmine…" Under the mask, she could imagine the pleas in his eyes.

"You promised!" She grabbed his hand and guided it to her throat. "I thought I could control it…I thought I could be strong. But I'm not like you. M-maybe if it was earlier, maybe I could have changed, maybe I could have been stronger, but I can't! Do it!"

Hei's fingers flexed, touching her throat and resting her before he shook his head. "No."

Despair flooded through her. Above them, the thunder rumbled as the clouds opened. Carmine only dimly realized the sky had been clear when they had started their trek.

The rain fell over them as she stared at her hands, the black pupils of her eyes turning red. "Don't make me go on." Her voice was choked, tears running down her face.

"Carmine-"

She held flask to the cut she'd made over the artery, holding the boy in place as he bled his life away. When his eyes found hers with a pleading, uncomprehending look in them, she answered him with a laugh.

"I can't do it!" She screamed, pulling free from him, running back before stumbling. "I can't kill anymore! I can't see their faces! Please, Hei!"

He was at her side, pulling off his mask to expose his face. He made her look at him. His eyes were focused, determined.

He said the last thing she expected. "They won't come back if I get you away from the Gate! You won't kill again!"

He put his hands to her face, letting the mask fall. "I'm going to protect you. I'll find out what happened to my sister another way." He smiled kindly at her.

Relief flooded through her soaked, aching body. She blinked away tears and rain, barely comprehending his words. He was offering her the chance to walk away. He was making a choice, showing a mercy no Contractor would.

She smiled in gratitude. She believed in him at that moment more than she believed in anything.

Hidden in the rain a distance behind Havoc, November 11 formed the water into a sharp spike of ice and raised a hand to hurl it at her unprotected back.

____

Rin had left the car when the road ran out, taking off as the rain began. She let a knife slip into her hands. She knew the path to the Gate they had to be taking. With no Doll to guide her, she admitted she was relying on a serious factor of luck. That Doll of theirs, July…his medium is glass. There are windows everywhere.

Mimi's coordinates had given her the general direction. She looked up as the rain hit, drenching her immediately. The other Contractor, April…her power is atmospheric manipulation! I'm close!

She thought she heard voices. Begging.

"I can't kill anymore! I can't see their faces! Please, Hei!"

She turned a corner through an alley, the scream having given her the exact location. So your name's Hei? This time the element of surprise is mine. She prepared herself to turn into their street, ready to throw the knife into his throat or into his chest.

The next thing she heard shocked her so bad she nearly lost her footing. "They won't come back if I get you away from the Gate! You won't kill again! I'm going to protect you. I'll find out what happened to my sister some other way!"

Her hand wavered before she turned onto the street, facing their sides. The rain was so thick, she could barely make them out, but she saw the Reaper's hands to Havoc's face. She couldn't make his features out in the night and the rain, but she could see his mask was gone.

What she could see, behind Havoc, was November 11 raising the spike to throw.

In a split second, Rin made her choice. She threw the knife. The rain impacted her accuracy. The blow she's intended to go through his wrist instead slashed the side of it.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 16, 2011)

November 11 gave a yell, more of surprise than pain, dropping the ice. That was all Hei needed, he spun pulling Havoc to the side, running into the alley on the other side of the street, scooping his mask back up as well.

November put a hand to his bleeding wrist as the rain halted, but Rin had ducked away already. Killing him with a wet street around would be nigh on impossible at best.

I'm too close to the glass and he'll hear if I shatter it. How the hell did this happen now? She thought. When did the Black Reaper turn out to be the good guy?

"November, you alright?" She heard April shout.

"Seems they've got backup." November said, irritation seeping into his voice. "July do y-"

Rin heard him stop and then sound…amused. "Well. Want to chat?"

----

Hei pulled Carmine into the alley. He didn't know what had just saved them, but November's yell had warned him in time. We can't run far with the Doll. The only chance I have…kill him here and now.

"Carmine. Run. I'll find you." He whispered.

"Hei…you can't risk it for me…"

"I've come this far already." He smiled gently at her. "Go. Far from the Gate as you can. I don't know who interrupted him, but no telling if they're friendly." He put the mask back on. "Go."

He pulled away before she could respond, darting out of the alleyway. November 11 had pulled out a cigarette and lit it. "Well. Want to chat?"

Hei slid a knife into his hand. The ground was soaked. Good.

He released his power, the blue aura appearing around him as he sent an electrical discharge through the ground straight at the other Contractor.

November grinned, looking wholly unaffected. "Done?" He raised a foot, revealing a pair of thick boots. "I love the rubber in this country. Hardly fashionable, but I can stand in electrical currents all day."

He took a puff of his smoke. April had stepped back with July to a safe distance. Hei glanced around, memorizing the layout of each lamppost, each building and each alley.

"I'm going to make you a proposal. You've failed with Havoc. We're on to you. You probably guessed I'm here to finish her off. Whoever's paying you to protect her, we're prepared to double it to turn her over and ally with us. We've made you at this point, BK-201, you really have no other choice. So make the rational one like the Contractor you are."

It was rational, Hei knew. He was at a disadvantage in a fight now, outnumbered, and possible fighting for a hopeless cause.

But Hei had left rationality behind a long time ago. And he admitted he enjoyed the look of smug satisfaction fade into shock when the knife in his hand flung out into November's arm.

"Die." Hei said. His knives were connected to long black wires; Perfect conductors for electricity.

Even shocked beyond all reasoning, November was quick. He pulled back, the knife pulled free from his arm. The Contractor nimbly stepped back, confusion plain on his face.

Hei pulled the knife back and flung out another with his free hand, but November had recovered from the brief opening his surprise had given Hei, his pupils turned red and water flew up from the street, creating a thick shield of ice to block the knife.

Hei flung his wire out as November slammed a hand forward, turning the shield into a wave of icicles that flung out with the force of bullets. The wire wrapped around a lamppost and he pulled himself to safety as November created a spear of ice. . Hei threw a knife at his chest, more as a distraction than an attempt to kill. November spun the spike in a quick circle, deflecting the knife before throwing his weapon with deadly accuracy, severing the wire.

Hei hit the ground, but rolled forward, leaping as spears of ice hit the ground, burying themselves in the pavement.

November already had a cigarette in his mouth, taking a long drag on it to pay for his powers. His shock became more pronounced when instead of pausing for his own Price, Hei seized another knife, charging it with his powers.

"You live up to your rep…" November 11 said. "April…take July and get clear. I can't guarantee a lack of collateral damage. Don't pursue Havoc until I'm back." He knew April was sharp enough to understand they didn't know how many were after Havoc, or their powers. He hoped they wouldn't elect to swoop in and try to take April out now. He trusted his partner to handle herself in a fight, but unknown factors irritated him.

"That's enough!" The fight paused abruptly and both fighters looked up.

Carmine had stepped out of the alleyway. "…If you want me, just finish it." She looked to Hei. "Just go." She was shaking, the star overhead still burning bright. They hadn't gone far enough for her to regain the full measure of her power, but she was balanced on the knife's edge of falling back to Havoc.

"No." He said firmly as he sprang nearer to her. "I told you before."

November's guard was up more than ever. July's hand was pressed to the glass of a small mirror to keep a read out for any unprotected attacks. Something must be holding something major over him if he thinks this insanity is rational, but no Contractor forgets self interest in a battle. I'll freeze the street, and attack him. While he dodges, I'll attack and finish her at the same time.

November slammed a palm on the ground, sending a sheet of ice racing at the two there. Hei pulled the thin woman away just as November flung a spike at him. Then with the same motion, he created another and flung it straight at Havoc.

Instead, the Black Reaper moved in one fluid motion to evade the first shield the woman from the second with his own body, the spike slamming into his shoulder.

"…That wasn't rati-" November got that far before The Reaper leaped forward with startling speed and kicked him in the face.

November twisted his body, landing on the sidewalk, rolling back to leap to his feet. Instead of leaping to finish him, the Reaper threw a wire around Carmine's wrist, yanking her in, before throwing another wire high up and vaulting away.

November looked up, realizing pursuit was futile now. "…what the hell just…" He whispered, grabbing another cigarette. April smiled. "I think you just lost, 11."

"So it'd seem." He looked to the crimson stains on the arms of his suit. "Does July know who attacked me?"

"Gone." July said calmly. "Hurt?"

"More my pride." November muttered. His eyes flicked aside to see the small throwing knife. Y'know, I'd bet money as to who threw that, he thought. Alright, can't say I blame her. I suppose I can't act on a suspicion and create all sorts of trouble between governments. After all, this is supposed to be classified.

"First time I ever bungled a job this bad. April, you saw that?"

"Didn't think I'd be much more use…He would've reacted to anything I could do. And what was wrong with him?"

November frowned. "There wasn't anything rational about what he did. Not a damn thing." He sighed. "Is he really even a Contractor?"

----

Rin had made it safely back to the car. However, she'd made a point of following BK-201's flight. He was good at running, but she was better at tracking. Finally, he landed by what appeared to be an abandoned restaurant.

Rin had stepped out of the car, deciding to announce herself. "Well."

The Reaper spun, pulling a knife free, ready to throw, but she was at ready to leap aside when Carmine, shaking and drenched, threw a hand to his arm. "No…" She whispered. "Hei…"

"Your name is Hei." She said, focusing on him. "I heard what you said to her." She saw his shoulder was bleeding. The wound didn't look bad, but she could figure it'd leave a scar.

He began to relax. "Carmine?"

"At Pandora. She…tried to help me." Carmine's body trembled from the cold.

"Where are you taking her?" Rin asked, focusing on his face.

"Carmine. Go inside. Warm up." He said.

"They'll track her here, too. " Rin said, walking forward.

"That's far enough." He said. "Give me a reason to trust you."

"I saved her life." Rin returned sharply. "He was about to put a knife in her back."

Hei didn't respond to that and Rin gave a little smirk. "Of course, the talk of trust from the man in the m-" Her voice trailed off as she looked to Carmine's hands. The fingers were crooked. "Her name is Carmine, then? Did you do that to her?"

He was silent for a long moment before he gave one nod.

"I see." Rin's voice went flat. "In that case?"

He must have seen the hit coming, but he did nothing to avoid her backhanding him hard enough to whip the mask off. He put a hand up to cover his face in surprise as Rin winced in pain, shaking her hand. I think I broke something…okay, healing, any second now…

"You could've dodged that."

"I deserved it." He said.

"My name is Rin Asogi. You're the Black Reaper."

Carmine looked to Rin. "It's alright…He thought I was the way I used to be." She said. "They'll heal."

"What's more important now…I've got to get her to safety-"

"And how are you going to do that?" Rin asked.

He kept the hand over his face. Rin made out intense, dark eyes. "I'll think of something-"

"She's going to be hunted by them, isn't she? Whoever's behind things isn't going to just let her go. You can't protect her forever. And I already saw your face back there."

His hand slowly lowered from his face. She locked her eyes on him, studying his handsome features. He can't be older than twenty five…how old was he in the war? He must've been a child when it started…

"You have a better solution?"

"Yes. Give her to me."


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 16, 2011)

He paused at that. "Excuse me?"

"I'm not what you think I am. I've got experience with Contractors. I've also got experience with hiding people."

"You have no idea who'll be after her." Hei said. Rin let a smile appear on her face.

"The Syndicate?"

He paused at that. "How did-"

"I know more than you think I do. I can put things together, pal. I didn't think I should interfere with you and November 11 there until I worked it out, but it's getting clear. I can handle myself here."

"How do I know I can trust you?" He asked, after a moment, looking to Carmine again.

"For a guy who attacks government operatives, you sure are quick to pass the buck." She said. "My place is Doll proof for one. I've got the best hacker in the world monitoring things, and I've got friends in high places. What do you bring to the table? You've already got to explain things to whoever you answer to."

"…And the car there?" Hei looked.

Rin grinned, rubbing her head. "I borrowed it? What, am I getting a lesson on law abiding?"

"…I need to know where-"

"Isn't it better you don't?" She looked to him for a moment before breathing in, reaching into her pocket and removing a legal pad before scribbling something down. "When it's clear, call this number."

Hei looked to Carmine, who'd remained silent. "Carmine…?"

"She's right, Hei. I'll trust her after all this. You've got…" She breathed in. "My memories…I don't have your answer…" In the sky, her star had gone dormant once more.

Rin took off her coat, putting it around Havoc. "I'll…give the car back soon. I have someone who can cover for me. Your shoulder?" She looks to Hei.

"It didn't go deep with my coat on. I've have worse."

Rin looked to Carmine and smiled gently. "Hey…it'll be okay…"

She looked to Hei, smiling for a moment. "Thank you, Hei. I'm…glad I know you."

"Thank you, Carmine." He smiled gently at her. "I'll see you again." He looked to Rin. "I can't say if we'll be on the same side. But thank you."

"Yeah, yeah." Rin smiled. "I'm a sucker for a pretty face. I took a car to go after you, you took her and got the better of me. If November figures anything out, only proof he has is my knife. Wouldn't be rational to start anything over a suspicion."

"He might investigate. He's one of the most skilled Contractors I've ever seen."

"You and me both." She nodded, gently putting a hand to Carmine's shoulder. "Alright, let's go."

Mimi was pacing by the door when she heard the key turn. "Rin?" She shouted, rushing over. "Rin, the feeds are insane! A classified assassination mission and now that war criminal is m-"

"Mimi, meet Carmine." Rin said, stepping in.

Mimi paused, seeing the pale, red haired woman wearing Rin's coat. "…hi…" she managed as Carmine gave a weak smile.

"We're getting her something to eat. After she gets a hot bath. She's going to be staying here a bit. I've worked it out." Rin grinned at Mimi.

"Right…hot bath…food…" Mimi stammered as Genta padded over, sniffing at Carmine's hands and licking her. Carmine smiled and ran a hand over the dog's fluffy head.

"Carmine, this is Mimi. Make yourself at home. I'll give you the tour later…" Rin stretched. "Ugh, and my clothes are soaked."

Mimi was still staring blankly as Rin rubbed her chin. "And we're going to give you some new clothes…probably a haircut…" She grinned at Carmine. "You're safe now."

----

The night had been a disaster, Nishijima reflected, rubbing his temples. His father was furious, as were his other superiors. Rin Asogi had returned with news she'd failed to stop BK-201 from taking Carmine. Wherever the Black Reaper had stored her, nobody yet knew. Any attempts to locate her had failed miserably when her star went inactive.

He'd wanted BK-201 killed but had been overruled. The Contractor was still useful, after all. Some, of course, suspected that Asogi's testimony wasn't strictly truthful, but MI6's field agent had only said he'd encountered the Reaper. His superiors had testified as to his reliability as well. Nishijima took a breath and picked up the phone. He dialed a certain number.

"I told you not to call me unless it was urgent." The soft voice answered.

"With respect, sir…Havoc got away" Nishijima picked his words carefully. "One of the Syndicate's agents went rogue. They voted to…overlook it in light of his continued obedience and past record, but-"

"Why am I being bothered with this?" The voice took on an irritated turn.

"There's…a hunch that Rin Asogi might-"

"Quiet." The voice said sharply. "If she is, so much the better."

"Sir?" Nishijima's mouth went dry.

"You wouldn't understand. Keep an intermediate level of scrutiny on her. Perhaps I should personally get involved if your assurances don't satisfy me."

"We've…tried keeping scrutiny on her. The Japanese government vouched highly. We tried to check in, but there's a black out on-"

The voice gave a soft chuckle. "Of course the old man would…" It whispered, more to the speaker than to Nishijima.

"Sir..?"

"Never you mind. Proceed with the next plans. His orders will come again. It's only a matter of time until the experiments are ready, no?"

"Yes, sir. Of course, sir." Nishijima felt relief. "I'll keep you-" He felt a click as the other caller hung up

----

The slender, blond man pressed his fingers together, sat back in the large chair on the balcony overlooking the setting sun. His red eyes half closed in thought as he began ignoring all else. "So, Rin got herself involved. How wonderful."

He folded one leg over the other, debating picking up the phone to place another call after Nishima's news. Was it her? Probably, he reflected with a smile. Of course, he could turn this to his advantage. Taking away what Rin grew attached to was a favorite pastime of his.

The Black Reaper interested him as well. He'd thought Contractors to be without emotion. He'd thought that they were rational killing machines to be employed and used. It should prove entertaining how the two proceeded to react to what he had coming.

"Ah, how rude of me. Forgive me, this news had me deep in thought." He looked up. "We haven't properly been introduced, have we? My name is Apos."

The woman in the other seat couldn't speak due to the gag in her mouth. He'd take it out when he wanted to hear the screams. She could whimper, though, and she did that a great deal with all the blades he'd added to her every time she lost a piece on the board.

He turned his gaze back to the chessboard, a smile widening on his delicate features. "Well, then. Your move."

====

Well, thanks for reading, everyone! Glad to have a new chapter up. Here marks where we diverge from canon, the introduction of our villain, and the survival of Havoc/Carmine. As well as the first meeting and building of confidence between Hei and Rin.
Hope you all enjoy and looking forward to hearing your feedback


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome chapter dude. Hei vs 11 was really well written.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 19, 2011)

"You stupid, goddamn monster! You have any idea what you've exposed us to? It's the grace'a God that we ain't all dead! I'm being followed morning and night, the Syndicate's reminding me that one more screw up and it's my head on a stick! From this point on, you follow every order I give to the goddamn letter! You think they need you so much you can just do whatever you feel like? You look at me when I'm talking to you!"

Huang was taking this better than expected, Mao had to admit. He'd really made an effort to work on his restraint.

Huang grabbed the front of Hei's coat-not the wisest of options when trying to threaten a man who could effortlessly deliver enough electricity to kill an elephant through a touch, Mao thought. "Do you understand me!" He roared into Hei's face.

"Huang!" Mao could see Hei's patience fast running out and was rushing to diffuse the situation. "We're not all dead, are we? They gave us another chance."

"That's besides the-"

"Huang, that's enough." Hei said, keeping his voice even. "I made a judgment call."

"It wasn't your call to make!" Huang snarled, but released him anyways. Huang's ugly, blunt features were twisted into a grimace of anger, his eyes blazing. "You 're not the only life on this team. Mao and I damn well have something to say about this!"

The three were in the playground at the dead of night, the area long deserted. Hei had arrived to rendezvous with them after Mao and Huang had gotten the news. Yin was sat on a bench, staring emotionlessly ahead, her hand in a bowl of water.

"Yin!" Huang looked over. "You got anything on Havoc?"

Mao could see Yin focusing, sending her observation specters through all the water in her range. "Nothing." She said.

Huang looked to Hei. "I don't know how you got her off the grid, but-"

"Huang?Hei?" Mao said slowly. "Huang. First, calm down. Hei did the wrong thing, but it was one time. Right, Hei?"

Hei gave a nod. "One time, Mao." He repeated. "That was all."

"We don't need to know why, Hei," Mao said, cutting off Huang's indignant growl quickly. "But you're not the only person on this team. I don't know if you had a grudge against Havoc or what, but helping her escape could have been the end of all of us. We're lucky enough they're letting us slide with increased scrutiny this time, but next time, they could put an extermination order out."

Hei breathed in, giving a nod. "Rational as ever, Mao. It won't happen again."

"Is she a danger to anyone?" Mao pressed him. Hei considered it a moment and shook his head.

"Nobody's going to hear from Havoc again. I promise you that."

Huang stepped back. "Wait on your next mission." He'd taken several breaths, catching and calming himself immensely. "You damn Contractors. Killing's all your good for." He whispered under his breath. Mao almost thought he heard an undercurrent of pain in that. He'd heard Huang's vitriol against Contractors enough to become rather desensitized to it, but this was different.

Hei looked to Mao. "I'm going back to my apartment. Tell me when the next mission is."

Mao nodded. "Is that acceptable, Huang?"

"Like I care," Huang raised a hand. Now that he'd spent his anger, he was far more malleable. "Just get the next job done."

Hei stood, folding his hands in his pockets as he walked out. Mao sighed. He could see that a wedge had been driven between the members of the team. There was an element of trust now wanting between them. Mao had worked with multiple intelligence agencies before an accident had trapped him in the cat's body and he had never seen someone buck their orders as badly as Hei had done that night.

"Huang, maybe he felt sorry for her."

"He's working some angle!" Huang returned before Mao finished the last word. "Contractors don't 'feel sorry' for people!"

Mao decided to go with rationality and not press Huang any further. "We'll deal with it. When the time comes." He offered. "In the meantime, Hei's still useful. That's why they gave him a pass."

"Whatever," Huang lit a cigarette. Mao could see him wrestling with something internally.

"Whatever happened," the cat said, "It's not like him at all." Hei hadn't gotten the name 'Black Reaper' by his carelessness or mercy. Mao would have to observe this new behavior. He hoped it wouldn't become a problem.

"If Havoc's on the loose," Huang said, "Yokohama, Tokyo city and all the people in them won't be safe."


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 19, 2011)

***

The people of Yokohama and Tokyo were very safe the next day.

With world famous super sleuth Guy Kurosawa to protect them, of course. The famous detective was just celebrating the finishing the case of a boy's missing homework-he was pretty sure the dog had eaten it as he began to ponder the questions that nagged at him. For starters, where was the super case he needed to pay the bill collectors at the end of the month? When was the case he needed going to walking through his door? Why did the vicious little minions of hello commonly known to the common populace as 'cats' stalk him on a regular basis?

All this and more was on the heroic detective's mind as he quickly exited the ramen shop, ignoring the vain cry of the owner who was convinced an IOU and the thanks of the famous detective were insufficient. Pulling his trench coat around himself and donning his hat to prevent any further identification, he took off down the street, weaving between confused pedestrians until he was safely out of sight. He didn't know why people could be so ungrateful.

Running a hand through his neatly coifed hair, Guy stepped down the street, praying silently that Kiko had done the work she had promised she would instead of goofing off and reading manga at work again. Determination now writ on his chiseled, rugged features, Guy Kurosawa took a step down the street. He'd heard on the news of a possible scandal involving the capture of some escaped war criminal. If only he had some kind of a sign to tracking such a dangerous criminal…

He paused suddenly in front of another shop, seeing the gorgeous, green haired woman sat back inside, finishing up a meal. Was that…

It was. He grinned widely and darted inside, past the host. "Hey! Rin!"

Rin Asogi glanced up, blinking quickly. Her features then shifted into an expression of happiness most would mistake for complete disappointment. Guy Kurosawa knew better than most people, though. "Oh. Hello, Guy." She said.

"Rin, I was just thinking about you!" He scuttled over to her table. "Is this seat taken?"

"Not at all, I was just about to leave anyways. Have a-" He was in the seat before she finished.

"Did you handle that case I got you?" She leaned back with a smile. Guy always admired her confidence. For a skirt, Rin was quite the brainy one. On a good day, she might even be close to the detective he was. He was only too happy to take the difficult cases off her hands.

"Yeah, I found that girl's doll at the playground," He said quickly, waving a hand. "Did you-"

"Oh, nothing special." A charming smile lit up her perfect features. "I had five cases in the last few weeks I just closed."

Okay. So she was a lucky skirt as well, Guy thought sourly. "Which means…" He put on his best smile. "You think you can loan me a little-"

"This is the eighth loan this year, Guy." She interjected.

"C'mooon, it's not that much! It's not like I haven't ever gotten you anything, right? I got you that beer?"

"As I recall, you bought me one drink. That you asked me out for." Rin looked up at the ceiling, smile playing over her face. "But alright. Let it never be said I won't help a fellow detective."

"Oh, you're the best!" He put on his most charming look. "The world famous super sleuth appreciates it! And I'll be glad to…take any cases off your hands that you-"

She chuckled, "I'm sure Asogi Consulting will need some help with some difficult cases. I wouldn't object to the famous Kurosawa Detective Agency handling them for little old me."

A less experienced man might have mistaken some of that for sarcasm. Guy smiled. "That's true blue of you, Rin! Man, it feels like we've known one another forever now! So, where're you headed?"

"Home. I'm actually meeting someone…"

"Well, let me walk you there! It's a dangerous city. Evil lurks around every corner. A pretty dame like you needs an escort or they might wind up on the wrong side of the-"

"I live ten minutes away and it's daytime."

"Well, yes! But evil doesn't know that." He said quickly.

Rin smiled, adjusting her tie as she set down enough cash for her bill-and generous tip to boot. It was okay. Even the world famous Guy Kurosawa could be a little down on his luck from time to time. Guys were just more likely to pay a pretty face like Rin a bit more than him.

"So, how'd it go with the cops?" He remembered something about that the last time they'd spoken the previous week.

Rin stood with him, waving to the waiter as they walked out. "Oh, I had to borrow a police car. Chief Kirihara was fine with it, though. I guess it could have ended better, but it all worked out."

"I can't believe you work with those cops. Man, I can't believe I ever used to be one."

Rin grinned at him. "And now you're a world famous super sleuth. I'd say they're poorer for losing you."

"You know it!" He grinned at her, throwing a thumbs up. "How's Mimi, anyways?"

"She just got a new computer, so she's buried in it. We also have a guest over who we're looking after."

Guy grinned, completely ignoring the final part of that sentence. "So, what kind of work are you taking on now?"

"Whatever comes my way," Rin shrugged as they stepped down the street, Guy trying to keep pace with her. He was also trying to ignore how expensive her suit was. She must know a real good Laundromat. His own trench coat was sort of in need of a wash.

Rin smiled at him." Since you've so gallantly decided to be my escort, I'll have Mimi email you some cases?"

"Aw, that'd be swell! You're a dame who always comes through, Rin! Say, when I have the money, what say we grab another drink-"

"Oh, I'll be doing my nails with Mimi," Rin interrupted sweetly.

"Man, you don't know how good you have it with her. She does her work. Kiko on the other hand? She's always reading that…Boris or Norris stuff online. That-"

"Oh, she's young," Rin grinned. "She's a good assistant when you give her the chance."

"Yeah, but she's such a brat. And man, is she flat."

"Not a good singer?"

"No, I mean-"

"And here we are!" Rin smiled brightly. Guy looked up at her…large apartment. "Thanks so much, Guy, I'll see you again s-" She pauses, seeing someone in front of the door, looking at the gold plate in front reading 'Rin Asogi, Asogi Consulting Agency' with his hand raised to knock.

He was a pretty handsome looking fellow, Guy Kurosawa who, being completely, one hundred percent straight, could admit that and still feel secure. He had short black hair and a rather dazed, sweet expression on his face. "Oh, Rin," He looked up with a smile. "I called that number and they gave me the location here. "I didn't expect you were out with someone. Hello, sir," He said mildly. "My name is Li Shengshung. I'm a student from China."

Guy noticed Rin seemed to have frozen up before she regained her composure. "Why, Li! You should have told me you were coming over." She slipped over, putting an arm in his. "Guy, didn't I tell you? Li's my boyfriend."

"Boy…friend…?" He paused, blinking rapidly.

"Oh, yes, totally slipped my mind!" Rin said bashfully. "Well, I guess we can't stay and chat now. I'll send you those cases, good luck!"

She quickly produced a key, opened the door and dragged Li inside. Guy Kurosawa blinked. Ah, well. At the end of the day, the only person you could count on was yourself. Trust and you get burned. Most women were also always looking for guys. He didn't think Rin was as eager as the rest of them, though.

"Man, right in the afternoon." He muttered. "…still hope she sends me those cases, though."


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 19, 2011)

Rin looked to Hei who had dropped the dopey, na?ve look from his face in favor of the colder, serious expression she remembered. "What was with that Li stuff?"

"It's my cover," Hei said with a shrug. "I thought I handled it pretty well."

"Guy's too stupid to suspect anything, don't worry."

"Are you two-"

"No. No. No. NO. Oh, god, now I need a shower." She muttered. "Mimi gave you the address?"

"You know why I'm here. And…boyfriend?"

"I had to think on my feet and it got him to leave us be." Rin looked to him. "Were you followed?"

"Twice. I lost them both. I've gotten good at ducking Syndicate tails by now. The reason I'm here, Rin…where's Carmine?"

"You make it sound like I locked her in a cupboard," Rin rolled her eyes, removing her glasses as they walked through the hall to her office and the stairs. She gave Hei a smile. "You're a bit more agreeable today."

"My team didn't take it too well. The typical 'don't do it again,' deal. Have you had any trouble?"

"I told Chief Kirihara I took the car to chase you down and rescue Havoc, and there was no time to get anyone else. Havoc and you escaped after an epic battle, and here we are. As for MI6? Their mission was confidential. To accuse me of anything, they'd need to reveal what they were doing here, and trying to kill me would probably raise some eyebrows. Even if they did a hit quietly, the government would notice I was gone. If they could kill me. Big if." She added with a smile. "Now I've let someone I certainly can't trust except for mutually assured destruction in here, I might as well show you my big secret." She walked up the stairs and down the hall with Hei until they reached a plain, white door. She knocked. "Carmine? Mimi?"

She opened door. Carmine was sat on the couch, dressed now in a black shirt and shorts. Her hair had been cut shorter now, coming to the back of her chin. She looked up. "Hei…"

"Carmine…are you-"

Carmine gave a light smile. He noticed she looked less weary. "Rin's taken very good care of me, yes. " There was a bit of color to her face now. Hei looked relieved.

"I'm glad," He looked to Rin. Carmine's head was on a huge dog's shaggy head, gently rubbing it.

Rin smiled. "Were you thinking I was going to turn her back over? Sheesh, harboring fugitives from justice is what we do every month or so.

Hei walked in the room. Mimi looked over to him, blinking her violet eyes. "So, uh…he's the dangerous criminal, Rin?"

"Yep, in the flesh. Mimi, Black Reaper. Black Reaper, Mimi."

Mimi grinned nervously. "…a few really dangerous people are coming over lately…"

Hei looked to Carmine's hands. Her fingers still looked…he frowned, taking a breath. "I mainly came to see you."

"A handsome gentleman comes over and it's not to see me?" Rin said, pressing a hand to her cheek. "Well, let's not interfere with a private chat. Mimi?"

The girl obediently stood up and walked out of the room. Rin closed the door as Hei sat next to Carmine. "She's looking after you…"

"You're barely a Contractor, you know that? You feel guilt…you made a choice to save me even when it could have been your own life." Her gaze drifted to his shoulder. "Did it-"

"It'll leave a scar. I stitched it shut myself." He put a hand to her shoulder. "Are you feeling…"

"I don't have my memories back, if that's what you're here for, Hei. It's jumbled. I feel like I should recall things…about Amber and Pai, but…"

"It was Amber," Hei said. "She betrayed us. She betrayed me." A bite entered his voice. "She left us to die when South America vanished. She played us all from the beginning."

"That's it, isn't it? You're hunting for her, too. You should give that up, Hei. With her power, not even you-"

"I know Amber better than anyone." He said. "If I find her again, I'm going to kill her."

"Blood for blood, huh?" Carmine looked at her hands. "You're a better person than that, Hei. You always hated killing. Someone who enjoys it as much as I did can tell that. You're not angry...you're scared. You're worried. You're hurt." She reached a hand and put it to his cheek. "You gave me another chance. You gave me a way beyond that. I don't know what I'll do now, but I have a tomorrow. I have a chance to decide it. You don't have to be the Syndicate's errand boy…you deserve what you've given me."

"And what about you?" Hei asked. "You're punishing yourself inside for what you've done, even if you aren't the same person any more. Don't you think you should look ahead, Carmine?"

"I'm trying. I'll go one day at a time. That's what you said, isn't it? Maybe I can see smiles again. Rin's making me eat healthy…stay active…I might even look human again."

He gave a gentle smile as Carmine continued. "Rin…she's interested in you. She doesn't know how to place you yet. I didn't tell her too much about you…but she can be a friend. She's good at finding people, Hei. And this place…it's got security measures you couldn't imagine. Mimi knows her way around every interface I could imagine. They've also made it Doll proof somehow."

"If she's looking after you, then I owe her…I know a way to start."

Hei stood and walked to the door, opening it. Mimi and Rin were outside in the hall, talking in low tones when Mimi looked up. "Oh, umm…"

"There's something I can do as long as I'm here. It's not much, but it's a start. Where's your kitchen?"

The aromas drifted through the air as Mimi stared dumbfounded, Hei worked at the small kitchen. His hands were a blur as he managed what had to be sixteen dishes at once.

"Rin. Marry him."

"Mimi!" She hissed.

"Date him? Please?" Mimi grinned sweetly. Rin rolled her eyes and walked in. "I admit. We don't usually have this luxury…."

"Hei always had an appetite." Carmine smiled at the table, still rubbing Genta's head. "And the cooking skills to match. He used to feed our whole squad."

"At the same time," Hei looked to Rin. "You know about me now. I don't know much about you still."

"Alright. I'm over a thousand years old because I ate a fruit from the tree that sits above where the gate is." Rin smiled

"Very funny." Hei said, quickly chopping the carrots into sections.

"Well, I run a private detective agency. I saved Mimi's life some years ago and took her in. I'm devastatingly beautiful. I'm probably as handy with a knife as you are and I love drinking. There, several interesting facts."

"Saying very much while telling very little." Hei sprinkled in salt to one dish. "It's a talent."

"I'm real talented." She smiled. "Carmine's told us a bit about the war, too." Her voice softened. "It must have been hard. You were only-"

"I wasn't the only one it was hard on," He said. "You-"

"Wouldn't understand? Believe me, I could understand a lot. I know what it's like to look for someone. I know what it's like to worry you'll never find them or see them again."

Hei paused for a moment. "I see." He said calmly, taking one dish off the stove. "Her name is Pai." He then said. "Carmine said you were good at…" he paused for a moment, "Finding people. And information. She's a Contractor…active in Heaven's war."

"I'll see what I can do." Rin nodded a moment later. She walked a bit closer, saying in a soft enough tone that Mimi and Carmine didn't hear. "It'll only hurt worse if you hold yourself in this much."

He paused with another dish, but only for a moment. "And what about you?"

"Me? It only hurts forever." She said.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 19, 2011)

The meal had passed relatively quickly. Hei ate enough that Rin suspected he was storing up for a coming famine. He'd left almost without a word after. Now, as the sun set, Rin was sat back in her room, on a large cushion in front of the TV. She glanced out the huge windows that made up the walls, seeing Yggdrasil in the distance.

The branches of the great tree stretched in all directions, glowing with an eerie light. She could also see the fruits of the tree floating throughout the city, invisible to the eyes of human beings. The tree stood above where she knew the Gate was. Whatever connection there was, she couldn't say.

The phone rang. Rin reached out and picked it up. "Hello? Ah, good to hear from you."

The warm, gentle voice on the other end sounded concerned. "Is everything well there?"

"Don't sound so worried," Rin smiled. "Carmine is fine. The Reaper dropped by. His name is Hei. Nice when you get to know him, too."

"You're not concerned?"

"No. Not at all," Rin said. "Honestly, you call to check on me every night. He wants to keep Carmine safe. And I think he opened up to me more than he has anyone else."

"Remain cautious. I doubt the Syndicate will take this lying down."

"And after all the trouble you took to keep my place safe." Rin looked out the windows. "You're sure you don't have any idea about it?"

"I may be the Guardian, but there are many mysteries of Yggdrasil. Even to me. The Gate…the vanishing of the stars…those are among those mysteries."

"I figured as much," Rin sighed. "This guy…he works for the Syndicate, but only because he's trying to find his sister. I was ready to kill him before, but…it's not as simple as I thought it would be."

"Little ever is. You two may share more goals than you realize, Rin. He could be a valuable ally."

"I've got that," Rin rubbed her head. "The way he was with Carmine…he wanted to protect her. It was like when I helped Koki. Hei had the same eyes as me."

"Has Apos been active yet?"

"Not that I've seen, but it doesn't mean he hasn't been. I get what you mean about Hei. I'll keep him close."

"I'm glad. Remain careful, Rin."

"I will be. You, too…sleep well." She hung up the phone, thinking briefly of Hei when the phone suddenly rang again. "of all the-" she muttered, grabbing it. "Hello?"

"Miss Asogi? This is Chief Kirihara. Detective Yanigahara gave me the number."

Rin moved up. "I'm listening."

"You said you had…Contractor experience. We may need a bit of help."

"Describe it for me." Rin said.

"I'm looking for one called VI-952 now. We've found bodies that match an MO…the last victim seems to have vanished. We found…mutilations. But the victim himself wasn't a Contractor."

"Could he have awakened when-"

"Kanami Ishizaki at the observatory told me there was no new star created." Misaki said. "And there were reports of someone…flying from the scene."

Rin felt a sudden stab of ice in her stomach. "I'll be right there. Tell me where you are."

There was only one being that matched that sort of description. She knew better than to alert Mimi and terrify her beyond all reasoning.

An Angel was loose in the city.

Misaki was standing behind the police lines at the crime scene when Rin pulled up. "Not still mad about the car?"

"I would've done the same thing. I'm over it. Mr. Yanigahara said you're quite unconventional…"

"Oh, Tamo." Rin smiled, looking up. "You said flying on the phone?"

"That's what they said. There's no Contractor on record whose power involves creating wings, though."

Rin felt another stab of ice. "Misaki…I need you to point me in the direction. Now."

"It was three blocks over that way…but why are you-"

"I'll be back soon. You said VI-952?"

"To date, all his victims have been part of the Qing Long Tong syndicate, but what does this have to—" Misaki blinked as Rin turned and sped off. "Hey! Rin!"

Rin gritted her teeth, thinking of Mimi. How did an Angel…? I've got to kill it…for both of our sakes

It had to know she was there. It had to sense her. It was waiting for her to isolate herself before it got close enough to overpower her. If it was anywhere in the city, it would feel her.

She remembered the phone call. He'd warned her about Apos. Such an event had his hands all over it. She could picture it now…him offering a Contractor's victim the chance to live by offering a time fruit. If given to a woman, the fruit granted immortality and regeneration. But given to a man…

The streets were deserted. She'd come to a part of town where nothing save the street lamps were. Almost immediately, she felt the burning stab of desire hit her body.

She collapsed to her knees, gasping as a red flush spread over her face. "It's…" she looked up, seeing the outline of a figure standing on top of the roof, watching her. She saw the wings behind its back…she could feel the uncontrollable hunger in her body. She could feel the urge to tear down her clothing and throw herself at its feet, letting it take her in its embrace.

But if she did that, it would mean the end of her long life. She would be devoured at the hands of a ravenous beast. "Apos…" she whispered. She had no doubt. He'd done this as a reminder to her that he was watching and that he hadn't forgotten her. He would have known she'd find it, or it would find her.

The wings unfurled and it leaped down. Its torso was bare and muscled, its hands ending in lengthy talons. Its face had been nondescript in life and now it had the grin of a shark, full of jagged teeth.

"Take…me…" Rin heard herself moan, feeling a heat building inside her. Somehow, she found the strength to slip a knife from her sleeve into her hand. She forced herself to focus as the Angel leaped. The rush of desire made her hesitate as its teeth buried in her shoulder.

She gave a cry, mingling pleasure and pain. She raised the knife and stabbed it into the Angel's back. With a howl, it flung her away, stepping back. It leaped aside, scanning her for any further resistance, hungry eyes gleaming. Rin made herself stand, blood flowing from her wound. The Angels were the predators of the Immortals. An Angel would devour their flesh, drink their blood and rip out their time fruit, granting the immortal a final death. The most insidious aspect was the desire they project made an Immortal long for the death the Angels offered. It made them long to be taken, violated and devoured.

The angel came from the side and Rin raised her blade, aiming for the heart when she heard the explosion of the gun. The Angel howled, its stomach erupting in blood. It then whirled and gave a baleful look at Misaki Kirihara.

Misaki was standing behind it in the street, looking uncomprehending. She raised her gun and fired again, but the angel leaped aside. Rin knew it was furious at the human's interference. Still, its sudden lack of focus gave her time. She gripped the knife and sprang at its back before it could rush Misaki, driving blade into its spine. She pulled the knife up, cleaving the soft flesh open. She reached inside, digging a hand through gore until she grasped what she sought and tore the time fruit out.

The angel paused, body turning gray before crumbling into dust. Rin collapsed, the desire gone as Misaki rushed over. "I told Saito and Kono to handle it there. What was that thing? You're hurt!"

She looked at Rin's wound…and then her eyes widened further as the blood began to flow back into it. The torn, ragged flesh began to close until not a scar was left. Misaki's mouth opened. "What…"

Rin looked to her, panting, her clothing stained with blood from a wound that no longer existed. "Chief Kirihara…I take it I have some explaining to do."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome chapter dude! Guy's always so funny, and now Misaki knows that Rin's an Immortal.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 24, 2011)

"That's the truth as near as I can tell you," Rin said, keeping her face even.

Misaki had listened to her explanation after the clean up, interrupting only briefly at points to ask for an elaboration or clarification. Her face remained calm and impassive as she absorbed the information. They were sat in Misaki's car, driving down the deserted roads as Rin explained herself.

"You're immortal," she repeated."And you've been this way before the Gate even appeared."

Rin nodded. "You can guess why this wasn't exactly on my file."

"The fact that you're Anti-Contractor insurance makes quite a bit of sense," Misaki put two fingers to her temples, rubbing her head. "Who knows about this?"

"Tamo does," Rin said. "I knew him long before he started going grey. It'd be hard for him not to notice I hadn't aged."

"And those things? The Angels? How common are-"

"They're rare," Rin said with a note of relief in her voice. "Controlling yourself long enough to kill one?it's difficult." Her eyes flicked aside for a moment. "Generally speaking, they're harbingers of sorts. Misaki, there are aspects to this you don't understand. If I tell you, there's no going back."

"Understanding, Miss Asogi, your government connections aside, I am well within my rights to haul you in for questioning on this incident. I'd appreciate you being honest with me at this juncture and don't attempt to shield me from anything."

Rin smiled at that. She's got guts. Brains, too. Combine that with her looks? "I have several sources for information around. You don't want me to send them to you, trust me on this. They keep me updated on the situations, though. Right now, I'm worried the presence of an Angel means someone I know is around." She raised a hand when Misaki opened her mouth. "Wait, let me finish. His name is Apos. He's not an Angel and he's not immortal like me, but he's found?ways to prolong his life. Those ways involve?hurting people. I've known Apos for a very long time, Misaki. If he realizes you're involved, he can make life hard for you."

"I told you before," Misaki said. "I took this job to help people. From what you're telling me, it sounds like people would be in danger. Do you know what this Apos is intending?"

"Truthfully, no," Rin admitted. "But people get hurt whenever he plans something. It has to be something to do with the Gate, of that I'm certain. He wouldn't make a move in Tokyo otherwise."

"You're sure it's him, then?"

"This could be random," Rin admitted. "But you said you were hunting a Contractor. VI-952. For an Angel to be created from one of this Contractor's victims just when I've been helping you? No, I don't think this is random, Misaki. Apos has always kept some sort of tab on me, and something as high profile as the Havoc case would find its way back to him."

"Havoc," repeated Misaki. "We still don't have anything on her location." Her eyes flicked to Rin's. "She vanished the night you were on the case. Her star is inactive...November 11 and BK-201's stars were active that night. Either one of them could have taken her." She kept her gaze at Rin as the car stopped t the light. "But you also tried to reach her."

"I guess I wasn't good enough to get to her." Rin said, her face not betraying a thing.

Misaki was a trained cop, good at reading deception. Rin had long practiced in deceiving people, but she felt Misaki's inquisitive gaze boring into her. After a long moment Misaki said "Wherever she is, maybe it's better than being experimented on by people at Pandora. You spoke up for her when nobody else would. I think you were right on her treatment."

She left it there. Rin felt the weight of her silence slowly replaced by a sense of understanding. Misaki pushed the gas pedal down, accelerating the car as the light changed. "I don't expect you to tell me everything about your life right now, Rin. If I can accept the existence of Contractors, then this isn't hard to swallow as you might think. I want to trust you, let me be clear on that. There are things I'll need to know at times, though."

"I understand," Rin smiled at her, feeling her admiration for the chief grow. A stab of guilt hit her as she thought of Hei. I'm already breaking that trust with him, she thought. The Black Reaper was a feared, dangerous killer. Most wouldn't hesitate to turn him into the authorities. But the feelings she'd glimpsed in him when he was with Carmine, when he'd mentioned his lost sister?

Still so much I don't know, Rin thought to herself. And the Guardian didn't know much more than she did. "As for VI-952??"

"I have leads there. He has to be a member of the Qing Long Tong syndicate, or he's targeting them," Misaki said. Her hand tightened on the steering wheel for a moment.

"You know the Qing Long Tong?"

"It's complicated," Misaki said. She spoke quickly then, trying to change the subject. "You knew who November 11 was before the rest of us?"

"He's got a reputation. As far as Contractors go, he's one of the best. But that's changing the subject, Chief Kirihara." Rin smiled pleasantly. Okay, so I can press her while I keep secrets. That's fair, Rin. She scolded herself.

"You know the head of the Qing Long Tong?"

"By reputation," Rin nodded. "Wong Shaotong."

"His daughter?well, it's complicated."

Rin didn't push farther. She remained silent until Misaki asked "So how old are you? Really?"

"After about a thousand years, it gets a little hazy," Rin admitted. Misaki looked ready to choke.

"A?a thousand?"

"You asked," Rin smiled at her. "As far as it goes, though, I'm not much different from you. You could think of it as a backup file, essentially. I so much as cut my hair it'll grow back straight away. If I got cut to pieces, or burned, or decapitated, my body would just repair itself. I can feel pain and pleasure just as well as you can. Every skill I have is the result of constant training. Imagine how good you'd be with that gun if you had a thousand years of practice."

"Like I'll even make it to even a tenth of that?" Misaki muttered.

Rin chuckled. "Don't be down on yourself. Trust me?you really saved me back there." She gave Misaki a smile. "Guess I owe you a real favor, huh?"

"It's not like that," Misaki said, a pink flush t her cheeks. "Just?reacted, seeing that. Contractors get so simple after a while?. but this?"

"You haven't seen anything yet," Rin smiled.

The following day, Misaki had made the necessary calls need for the meeting. She walked quickly into the restaurant, scanning the seats until she spotted Tamotsu Yanigahara at one booth. He raised a hand. "Chief Kirihara!" He called.

Yanigahara was a broad shouldered man, with close-cut hair that was now more gray than brown. He was smiling, accentuating the lines that went through his face now. Misaki smiled warmly and sat across from him. "It's good to see you, Detective Yanigahara."

"Naoyasu's little girl, all grown up and leading her own division." Yanighara smiled. "Order whatever you want, Chief Kirihara. It's my treat." Misaki always appreciated how, despite having known her since she was a little girl, Yanighara made a point of treating her position with the upmost respect.

"Misaki's fine," she smiled. "Or would you rather I start calling you 'Uncle Tamotsu' while we're at it again?"

He threw his hands up. "You're making me feel ancient now!" He laughed, shaking his head before his expression went serious. "I assume this is about Rin."

Misaki nodded. "You knew about-"

"Keep your voice down," He whispered, lowering two fingers. "Must be about how she's older than she looks?"

"She said you knew?she also told me she wasn't just there as an aide."


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 24, 2011)

Yanighara looked uneasy for a moment. "I didn't mean to lie to you, Misaki." He said with genuine regret in his eyes. "I've known Rin a long time. She acts like a ditz sometimes, but she's done real top secret things. I can't give you every detail-"

"I've been hearing that a lot lately," Misaki said flatly.

"It's not by choice, but…" His voice dropped even lower as he leaned across the table. "Rin's never aged a day in the twenty years I've known her. Your old man was my partner back then, but he never worked with her like I did. He didn't lie to you on this."

Misaki removed her glasses. "I'm not mad at you," she said, rubbing the bridge of her nose. "Rin told me about Yamanobe Genetics, and what they were doing there. And about the Angels."

"Trust me…when you accept anything's possible, things get a lot easier," Yanigahara said. "Made the Gate easier to accept." He fixed Misaki with a look, pausing briefly as the waitress approached. He ordered quickly-knowing Misaki's favorites from long experience- and waited until she was out of earshot before continuing. "You think Rin's keeping something from you?"

"I know she is. She says something bad might be happening soon as well. But otherwise…" Misaki breathed in. "Yes, she knows more than she's telling me."

"Twenty years ago, it was me in your shoes, Misaki." Yanighara said gently. "Whatever it is, though, she's got reasons. If Rin's told you this much, she trusts you. She doesn't do that easy." He gave a smile, eyes suddenly becoming unfocused. "God knows it took me forever…and even then, she only ever let me get so close." He chuckled, shaking his head.

Misaki blinked at that for a moment before Yanigahara refocused

"Misaki, let me tell you…I was one of the people Rin trusted. I helped her out on the force…I put in this recommendation for her because I trust her, too. I know some of the things she's done, some of the Contractors she's fought, some of the favors the government's asked at times. I saw her save a kid's life when he needed her a long time ago when most people would've turned and walked away."

"Did you ever see anyone beat her?" Misaki asked.

Yanigahara paused. "You're talking about-"

"BK-201…he's the top Contractor of interest to my people now," Misaki said. "As far as it stands, Havoc's shifted to low priority. But this one took out Rin in a fight. She was surprised, but…"

"He's good then. Do you have any idea who he's working for?"

"Not a clue," Misaki shook her head. "There's the boogeyman talk around the divisions, but that's it…it could be any terrorist group or foreign government. The thing is…I think Rin knows more than she's letting on."

"Rin doesn't work with terrorists," Yanigahara shook his head. "It's possible she knows more than she's saying, but you can trust her."

Misaki gave a half smile. "Thanks, Uncle Tamo." She looked up as the food arrived, seeing the large fried platter in front of her.

"Misaki, I'm an old man now. I never made superintendant like your dad did, but I've always had good instincts for people. If something's coming, Rin's the one you want on your side."

Misaki paused in between biting into a chunk of karaage fried chicken. "Did you ever hear the name 'Apos' from her? She whispered.

"Doesn't ring any bells," he shook his head. "Maybe BK-201's connected there?"

"Where there's smoke, there's fire." Misaki agreed. "Soon as we catch him…we'll know for sure."

Yanigahara smiled. "You're as determined as ever," He said before blowing on a bite of broccoli. "Good luck, Misaki. You'll be a great superintendant yourself some day."

Misaki smiled a bit at that. "Maybe that's for me, maybe not." She said. "I appreciate this though, Uncle Tamo."

"You always did like greasy food." He grinned.

"I meant being up front with me here. I'm working on trusting her…"

Yanigahara leaned back. "You've always been something special, Misaki. Your father and I have always been proud of you."

Misaki hid the flush of pleasure by look at her plate. "You set my mind at ease, too."

"You don't have to tell me what you're suspecting, Misaki," Yanigahara said with a smile. "But…" He rubbed his head. "Rin and I…"

Misaki saw it then. "Were you in love with her?"

Yanighara's smile turned sad. "Was I? That'd imply I ever stopped."


It was the dead of night. Misaki stood in the alleyway as the man arrived, rushing over, breathing heavily. "You can assure my safety as a witness?" He managed between ragged breaths.

The lieutenant of the Qing Long Tong syndicate looked over, dressed in a heavy black jacket, eyes covered with sunglasses. Misaki sourly reflected he looked like a man trying too hard to be inconspicuous.

"I want the information first," Misaki said, forcing authority into her voice. "You said you have information on VI-952?"

"That business with the others…I didn't sign up for anything like that." He said, glancing over his shoulders. "VI-952 is in the organization." He stepped past her. "If anyone knows I'm here, I'm dead. I need-"

"What's that on your back?"Misaki blinked. The man reached behind himself, blinking. He raised his hands to his face and Misaki saw horror dawn on his face, his hands covered in blood.

"No…no!" He yelled, ripping his jacket off. On the white suit underneath was a large crimson stain.

"Help me! Oh, god, don't! I didn't tell her anyth-" He was looking around frantically when the hole appeared in his torso.

The man's mouth opened in a soundless dying scream as he fell back, a spreading pool of gore under him.

Misaki recovered, ripping her gun free. She knew the man was beyond saving already and knew Saito and Kono, listening through the radio she had on her person, would be there momentarily.

She had a feeling she had just seen VI-952's handiwork. This had been her only lead.
She cursed. Between Rin, BK-201 and this, she had too many threads to follow and it was going nowhere.

Rin knew that Misaki didn't trust her fully yet and she didn't blame her. Misaki had remained silent about Carmine, but she had figured it out. Thank god she didn't know about Hei, though. Rin sighed. Caught between two opposing sides, she thought, removing her coat. Carmine was doing sit ups in the living room, attempting to work her physique back into shape with exercise and a proper diet. Hei and Rin had apparently inspired her a great deal. Rin walked over to her.

Carmine sat up, taking a deep breath as she dabbed at her forehead with a towel. "I used to do that so easily…" She smiled as Rin gently helped her to her feet. "How did it go?"

"Detective Kirihara sure knows about you. She won't do anything, though.

"And who are you on the phone with every night?" Carmine asked.

Rin smiled lightly. "He's a friend. Someone who cares."

Carmine accepted that answer. "Mimi says he calls you every night or so."

Rin chuckled at that. "I suppose the phone calls do…keep her up at times." She didn't have to play with words. Carmine was an adult after all, and had doubtlessly figured out where Mimi slept on several nights. "He and I go back, Carmine. He's the one who keeps my apartment protected."

Carmine nodded, running a hand through her hair. Rin was pleased to see a the dark circles under her eyes were fading and a color had returned to her.

"I wish I could be out there, too." Carmine said. "Damn it, the way this is going-"

"It's alright." Rin put a hand to her shoulder, smiling. "You're lucky enough we're letting you stay without paying rent. You could drink with us a bit more…"

Carmine brightened a bit at that. "Have you found out anything on Pai?"

"I'm seeing my informant later…" Rin sighed. She wasn't really looking forward to paying for that information just yet. "Misaki Kirihara seems on the level. As for Hei…I have no idea yet. We're already putting trust with one another, but…"

"He's not an ordinary Contractor…"

"I've got that," Rin nodded. "I want to believe you that he's a good man, but what I hear about the Black Reaper?"


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 24, 2011)

"Hei's never killed anyone who couldn't fight back. I know he's dark, but…"

Rin studied her for a moment. "I opened up a little to him already. We know a bit about one another. Thing is, if Apos is involved, I'll need someone like him. But after it's done…look, if you two want to-"

"If we want to…what?" Carmine blinked rapidly.

"Well, if you- oh, look at the time! I've got a party to get ready for!"

"Party?" Carmine looked blank. Rin chuckled, rubbing her head.

"Oh, Tamo just sent me info that the Qing Long Tong's leader's daughter is having a big birthday party soon, so I'm just sneaking in with a forged invite for information on who's getting bumped off in the syndicate."

Carmine digested the news. "You say important things far too casually, Rin."

"And don't you just love that about me?" Rin gave her new friend a grin.

Hei looked up as his contact arrived. The redheaded woman was dressed in a skintight outfit and she had a light smirk on her attractive face. "Names Laura," she said, glancing to the corpse on the ground. "This must be your work?"

"He was a Contractor," Mao said, hopping up next to Hei. The rooftop had been the scene of a swift battle ending in Hei's victory.

"My employer told me you were good. Guess this proves it."

Hei's expression was hidden behind his mask and he gave no indication her words had an effect on him. "I was told you were backup."

"They told me that, too. Guess I wasn't necessary, huh? Guess the Black Reaper name's not for show. Anyways, the reason I'm here now? There's a new target with your latest mission." Laura gave a wicked grin. "Truthfully, I'm the one who deserves this one…I got overruled, though…"

Mao frowned. "So," the cat said, "I take it you like the joy of the hunt?"

"Who asked you, pussycat?" She curled a lip at him. Mao gave a hiss at that, but Laura withdrew a photo from her pocket. "My employer has influence in the Syndicate. They bypassed Huang for now and want to give this to you direct. Your next mission?"

"Recovery of the meteor shard." Hei answered.

"Good. Then after that, we're going to take out this one. I've tried to kill this target before. We're to make absolutely certain the target is fully eliminated." She raised a hand. He took the photo from her and looked at it.

Under the mask, his eyes widened.

"That won't be an issue, will it?" Laura asked, smiling unpleasantly.

"No," Hei said, looking at Rin's image on the photo. "Not at all."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great chapter dude! Man...how is Hei going to get around this?


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 1, 2011)

Misaki Kirihara stepped away from the forensics division on scene, staring at the red stains on the ground. "Anything, Matsumoto?" She looked hopefully to the eldest member of her division.

"Sorry, Chief. All Ohtsuka got was what we already know. Were you close enough to see VI-952's power?"

"I saw what looked like blood on him. It didn't explode," Misaki shook her head. "It just vanished and took the rest of him with it."

"Sounds a bit out of our league," Kono muttered. "Remember when we just had to deal with guys who could throw things real fast?"

Saito fixed him with a look. "We got through most Contractors we've had to catch before, Kono. We can handle this."

Kono had the grace to look a bit guilty. Misaki raised a hand. "It's okay, Saito. This guy's dangerous enough to worry about. He didn't come after me, though, which means he doesn't want to risk himself too much. That or he doesn't want to deviate from a list of targets. I might be too high profile." She frowns. Contractor rationality sometimes played into her favor. Misaki had caught several Contractors in the past by anticipating the 'rational' move and planning ahead to let them play into her hands. Unfortunately, her definition of rational didn't always match what a Contractor might think. She had a feeling VI-952 might be one of those cases.

She was lost in thought when a hand gently tapped her shoulder. "You looked like you were thinking hard there, Chief Kirihara."

She snapped up, focusing her eyes on the man. The man smiling at her had a gentle look to him and perfectly unremarkable features save for his thoughtful, intense eyes. "Superintendent Kirihara." She managed in surprise.

"Misaki, just call me 'dad,'" Naoyasu Kirihara said pleasantly, giving her shoulder a friendly squeeze. "I've seen how hard you're working here and I was hoping we could talk. Perhaps over dinner?"

"I'm in the middle of an investigation-"She started, glancing at her team. Her father smiled again.

"Do I really have to make it an order, Chief Kirihara?" A teasing note entered his voice. Misaki gave an inward sigh. Her father respected her choice of career, but at times he could be infuriatingly paternal.

"Alright, alright." She said, offering no further resistance. Kono gave her a smile.

"Saito's heading off too for some more work. Matsumoto and I can take it from here, Chief."

Misaki smiled at that. "Roger that. I'll be back as soon as I can." She looked to her father who was patiently waiting. "Alright, ready."

Misaki helped herself to a fried shrimp, wishing her father would stop glancing from table to table. "Why did you choose to eat here of all places?" Naoyasu whispered. "This is-"

"Wong Shaotong's restaurant? I know." Misaki said calmly, selecting another bite from her plate. "You wouldn't let me investigate down in the street, so I chose the next best thing. Plus, the food's great." She popped the greasy morsel into her mouth, chewing with relish.

Naoyasu's mouth formed a line for a moment before he took a breath, deciding to act casual. "Diligent as ever," he whispered. "These things with this private investigator friend of yours?"

"They're goingfine," Misaki said. "She's an asset to have. And a friend. Detective Yanigahara's recommendations were good."

"You can call him Uncle Tamo around me still, Misaki. He was my partner after all." Naoyasu leaned back in his seat. "He said you're doing very well, too."

"Well, my investigations-"

"Forgive me, Misaki, but there's a reason I want to speak to you tonight," Naoyasu said. "I'm offering you a promotion."

Her chopsticks dropped from her hands. "Excuse me?"

"You've got the makings of a fine superintendent, Misaki. We can transfer you to a division where you'll have a brief stint as a subordinate, but in less than a year, you'll be running your own precinct. What do you say?"

Misaki was silent for a long moment before she faced him. "Dad," she began. "Is this because of who I am, or what I've done? I've told you before, I don't want anything handed to me."

"Misaki, you're an exemplary officer. You're a credit to the force. It's a fantastic opportunity," Naoyasu said, smiling at her. Misaki didn't vocalize that he hadn't exactly answered the question.

Misaki ate the rest of her dinner in near silence, listening to her father tell her about what an amazing opportunity she was being offered. She knew that being his daughter was at least part of this. Maybe it was an attempt to keep her off the streets at a time when Contractor murders were growing in number and brutality. Either way, she wasn't sure she liked it.

When she bid her father farewell, Misaki's head was still spinning as she stepped out of Wong Shaotong's restaurant. Her father had offered to drive her home, but she'd insisted on just using public transportation. Me. Superintendent. Off the streets, she thought. No more Saito, no more Matsumoto, no Kono, no more danger-

"Misaki?" She heard a woman's voice and looked up. "You came! You remembered!"

Miskai looked up, seeing the beautiful Chinese woman rushing over. "Alice?" She asked in surprise after a moment. Alice Wong was as beautiful as ever with fair skin, full lips and perfectly styled black hair. She was also wearing a gorgeous white, western gown.

Remembered what, precisely? Misaki wracked her brain. She took too long to respond and Alice's face fell. "You have no idea what today is, do you?"

"I" Misaki started before trailing off.

"It's my birthday!" Alice smiled at her. "I thought you were here for the party, but I suppose you were doing investigations" She gave a sigh. "You always were the workaholic, even in school.

Alice Wong, Kanami Ishizaki and Miskai Kirihara had formed their own trio back in school after Misaki had stood up to Alice's constant delinquency and rule violations. After Misaki had become a police officer, however, she didn't see Alice as much as she used to. Being the daughter of a Triad mob boss who was a close friend of a police officer generally didn't go over so well in either of their respective circles.

Alice suddenly brightened. "Well, then, as long as you're here, how about staying for the party?"

"Alice, I'm real busy-" Misaki looked away and Alice frowned.

"But what if I asked you real nicely?" She smiled sweetly at her old friend. "How often would you get inside Wong Shaotong's building like this? It's a once in a lifetime opportunity, Chief Kirihara?"

Misaki paused at that. Alice was absolutely right on that count. In fact, that was an excellent reason to reconsider. It didn't hurt that she was feeling legitimately guilty over forgetting her friend's birthday. She had looked socrushed for a moment.

"Is there trouble, Miss?" Misaki looked up as the tall man walked over. He looked vaguely familiar, with lean, hawkish features, swept back shoulder length dark hair that made his slightly pointed ears stand out more.

"Oh, Miskai, you remember my bodyguard, Wei Zhijun, from school right? Wei, this is Misaki and she'll be joining us tonight. For the special event?"

"Ah, of course." Wei Zhijun gave a smile that didn't quite reach his cold, dark eyes. Misaki didn't suppose one got high in the Qing Long Tong by being a nice person. At least with Alice around, Wong Shaotong wouldn't be stupid enough to try anything.

"It's good to see you again, Mr. Zhijun," Misaki said, keeping her voice level and even.

"Likewise, Miss Kirihara. We hope you'll enjoy yourself." Wei bowed politely. "The guests have been arriving anyways."

"Oh, let me go get her dressed up." Alice chirped, seizing Misaki's arm.

"H-Hey, Alice! I didn't say y-"

"But you were going to! I know that look!" Alice grinned, yanking her inside. "The dressing room isn't far!" The large hotel had a straight hallway inside, lined by elevators immediately in front of them. Alice pulled Misaki into an open one, pushing a button. When the doors closed, Alice gave Misaki a grin. "So what were you doing here tonight?"

"Having dinner at your father's restaurant in the building, actually," Misaki admitted with a smile.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 1, 2011)

"Greasy food again, huh?" Alice gave a sly smile. "You're going to get fat, you know."

Misaki grinned. "I burn it off by moving around so much…" The two looked at one another and promptly burst out laughing.

"We've had that conversation before, haven't we?" Alice said, wiping her eyes quickly. She suddenly wrapped her arms around Misaki and pulled her close. "I'm so glad you're here today. I've been locked up here with everyone, Misaki…Wong Shaotong's little daughter that he can dress up and show off to his partners and captains…"

"Alice…?" Misaki blinked in surprise as Alice hugged her tighter.

"You don't know how much you mean to me, Misaki…how much you've always meant to me…" she whispered.

"Hey, Alice…that's what friends are for, huh?" Misaki gave Alice's back a gentle pat as the elevator doors slid open.

"Of course," Alice grinned, releasing her friend. "Let's get you dressed up…"

More than one man lost his heart the second Rin Asogi stepped into the ballroom. The area was spacious to accommodate so many important people, everyone impeccably dressed, decorations lining every wall and a massive line of food set at the back of the room. Rin wore her hair long in a tight braid, her body clad in a purple dress cut just low enough to show her body off. The glasses only seemed to add to the seductive aura she gave off, the confident smile showing her well aware of the effect she had.

Even Hei felt his heart skip a beat for a moment before he forced his focus back on his mask of Li Shengshung. Damn it, what was Rin doing there? Was she after the meteor shard as well? This was problematic, he knew. They had this annoying habit of running into one another these days.

He saw Rin step in, accepting a glass of champagne from another waiter, introducing herself and laughing merrily as several men in suits approached her, each having his intentions plain as day.

"That is a fine woman," Saito whispered next to him. Like Hei, Saito was a new waiter at the hotel chosen to work the floor that night. Hei already knew he was an undercover cop, but he was so utterly ineffectual at it that Hei could only muster a measure of sympathy.

"Hm?" Hei looked up with the wide, innocent stare expected of Li now. "Well, she is very pretty woman."

"Way outta our league…" Saito agreed, just as Rin made her way over, laughing as someone complimented her dress.

"Why, hello…Li," She said as Saito's mouth dropped.

"Oh, Miss Asogi. I had no idea you would be here tonight." Hei kept his voice sweet and gentle.

"I suppose I couldn't stop myself. Everyone who's anyone is here tonight you know. When did you get this job?"

"I have to pay for my tuition. It's not cheap in this country."

"Oh, you poor thing," Rin gave his cheek a gentle pat. "Well, why don't you meet me out in the hallway and we can pick up our conversation from before." She gave him a wink and sauntered off.

"Y-you…how…" Saito whispered.

"Umm…lucky, I guess?" Hei smiled bashfully as the head waiter shouted their names.

"Li! Saito! Get back to serving the guests! I'm tired of telling you both!"

"Oh, right, sir, I'll get more food soon!" Hei said, moving off, cursing his like.

Rin was the first person Misaki saw when Alice pulled her into the ballroom. Somehow, Alice had pushed her into a Chinese qipao, doing her hair up in the traditional style ending in two buns at the top of either side of her head. Misaki was desperately holding the red dress down, the qipao's slit revealing far too much of her legs.

Misaki's jaw dropped when Rin made her way over. "I'm sorry, do I know you?" Alice asked with a smile.

"Oh, I do some business with people who do business for people who do business with your father, and here I got an invite to Alice Wong's twenty fifth birthday!" Rin grinned. "And Misaki! It's so good to see you!" She leaned in and pressed her lips to Misaki's cheek for a moment.

Misaki saw Alice practically bristle at that, mouth forming a sudden line. "You two know one another…?" She failed to keep the ice out of her voice.

"Oh, Misaki and I are recent good friends." Rin grinned at Misaki who was turning the same shade of red as her dress.

"Y-yeah. Sorry, Alice, I didn't know she would be here tonight…I didn't know I'd be here tonight until-"

"Well, it's very nice to meet you." Alice gave Rin a stiff nod and grabbed Miskai's arm, giving her a pull.

"She was vamping onto you, that " She hissed angrily as Misaki blinked.

"Now, Alice, it's not like-"

"Are you two-"

"What? NO!" Misaki blushed furiously. "I'm not…I don't-" She paused at the look in Alice's eyes. She saw jealousy, anger, resentment, bitterness…but only for a moment. Alice smiled gently.

"Of course. Sorry, I overreacted. She was just…flaunting herself around at everyone, and you're MY friend here tonight aren't you?"

"Of course, Alice." Misaki smiled, unable to keep her eyes from roaming the room, spotting every man she knew as a lieutenant of Wong Shaotong. Then she saw the man himself across the room.

"Oh, you're still working…well come this way. Let me introduce you to my father, Misaki."

Wong Shaotong was an older man, with a long, pointed beard and slicked back silver hair, dressed in a traditional Chinese garb. "Father!" Alice called, hauling Misaki over. "This is Misaki Kirihara, the friend I told you about?"

"Ah, yes." He said, fixing Misaki with eyes that she knew assessed only value in what he saw. "Alice has told me a great deal about you. Thank you for being a true friend to Alice, she is truly blessed to have you."

"The honor is mine, sir," Misaki answered with just as much false modesty. She detected the note of contained rage in Shaotong's voice. He gave her a nod.

"Forgive me, but there are matters I must attend to, Chief Kirihara." He put special emphasis on the word 'chief.'

She stepped back, in time to hear him hiss "Are you insane, bringing that Jap cop into our house?" to Alice. "And dressing her in a qipao as you strut around in that cheap western thing?"

"It wasn't cheap, father." She heard Alice answer flippantly, admiring her friend for being so nonchalant. She could have pinned at least a dozen murders on Shaotong in the past year. Even if Alice was his daughter…

"Psst! Chief!" She looked up at the big waiter and before she could mouth 'Saito' he leaned in and whispered "you went undercover too? Pretty sharp!"

"I was just-"

"Saito! Get back here!" The head waiter yelled. "Stop bothering the guests!"

Saito scuttled back over, stammering apologies. Misaki stared at him, dumbfounded. "…He used his real name to go undercover. Idiot." She whispered.

She glanced and saw Wong Shaotong exiting the room, followed closely by Wei Zhijun, the bodyguard whispering in his ear. She then felt Alice's hand on her shoulder.

"Misaki," Alice whispered. "What if I could tell you who VI-952 is…?"

Hei stepped into the hallway after dropping off an empty tray of food a short time later. He turned, seeing Rin. The halls were thankfully near deserted with the activity concentrated in the ballroom. Rin lowered her voice. "Why are you here, Hei?"

"Recovering the meteor shard from the Gate in the Conservatory." he responded calmly. "Afterwards, I'm supposed to kill you."

Rin paused for a moment at that. "Excuse-"

"A woman. Her name is Laura. She said her employer wants you dead. I have the job." Hei said. "We don't have much time on this. I couldn't warn you out there. Listen, there's a Contractor in this building. He could be as good as I-

"They won't believe you let me go, not after the Havoc affair," Rin whispered sharply. "You're going to have to do it."

"What?" Hei hissed. "Are you insane? I can't-"

"At least make the attempt. I'm not fragile. I wasn't kidding when I-"

The elevator doors across the hall near them opened. Rin shoved Hei back against the wall and pushed her lips against his, putting his hand to her thigh. She made sure to keep the kiss as the footsteps drew nearer, giving a girlish giggle through it.

Wei Zhijun spared them a quick glance, and then shook his head, walking past them and turning the corner past the ballroom entrance. Rin pulled her lips off of Hei's, shaking her head.

"That was all I could think of on short notice. Stop looking at me like that."

"Right. Mission. Right." Hei shook his head quickly. "I am not going to k-"

"Hei, listen, I'm-" She heard more footsteps as the ballroom doors opened, more men turning the corner. "We'll have to continue this later." She whispered. "Go finish whatever you need to. And then come for me." She stepped back towards the ballroom, smoothing out her dress and ignoring the looks the Qing Long Tong lieutenants were given her. Hei noticed a few looks of envy and hatred thrown his way when they saw her lipstick on his lips.

Keeping cover up, Hei thought. That's all it was. Get grounded again. He'd stored his clothing in a safe place in one of the hotel rooms. He was already running through the plan. He moved to one elevator, pressing the button inside.

"Down here, Misaki…" Alice whispered as they stepped into the conservatory fifteen minutes later. The garden was bathed in the fake starlight, each star shining through the glass ceiling overhead. Misaki looked as Alice made her way into the center of the garden. She saw flowers everywhere, of all colors and sizes. "These are stone flowers…from the gate…" Alice walked to the center, showing Misaki the thick, gray roses. "The bees on these flowers produce such a sweet venom." She reached out into one and came back with a fat bee."

"Alice?" Misaki got a sinking feeling. "What are you-" Alice lunged, shoving the insect at her. Misaki stumbled back and fell into the garden.

Something warm touched her hand.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 1, 2011)

"VI-952…that's who you want, right?" Alice's voice turned playful. "He's Wei. Wei Zhijun. He's been doing such a good job…"

Miskai turned to see what was hidden in the thicket of foliage. Wong Shaotong leap back, mouth open in a silent scream of terror. His body had holes in it so that Misaki could see clean through.

"And he took care of my father." Alice whispered, looking through the darkness at Misaki. "He's going to kill everyone who's held me down and set me free!"

Horror washed over Misaki in an instant. In her wildest nightmares, she'd never suspected something like this. Alice wasn't well. Something had snapped in her.

And VI-952-Wei Zhijun- was in the building.

Misaki saw the glint of metal in Alice's hand. She'd slid the gun into her hands from a secret holder strapped to her leg under that dress. Of course, never trust a mafia princess to go unarmed.

Misaki darted further into the gardens, hiding as Alice opened fire, the bullet impacting harmlessly on the wall. "That means you, Misaki…you've held me back the most! Be a good friend! Come out and die, will you?"

Misaki edged back when she felt herself collide with someone. She turned…and saw the young, Chinese waiter she'd seen in the ballroom.

"Where's the boss?" One of Shaotong's lieutenants growled. Wei found the impatience amusing. He'd set everything up so perfectly. The guards outside the doors were already his. He didn't really expect Alice, with her fragile mental state, to succeed in killing Misaki Kirihara. One more murder for him that night wouldn't be too much a price to pay, he supposed.

"Oh, he's indisposed," Wei said calmly. "Now that we're all here, we understand why Shaotong called the meeting? He wanted to see where your loyalties lay." Wei produced a curved knife from within his robes.

Perhaps it wasn't rational, but Wei felt a tingle crawl up his spine. He hid the burning desire behind a calm smile, the bloodlust washing over him.

Before they could react, Wei rolled up his sleeves, revealing dozens upon dozens of scars crisscrossing his arm. It was simply so amusing how the five men just simply sat there and stared, unable to comprehend what was happening. A Contractor with their knowledge would have already attempted to kill him or flee.

He ran the knife lovingly over his flesh and shook his arm, splashing the nearest Tong with blood. He then raised his hand. He snapped his fingers just once.

He kept his eyes on the man, wanting to see it happen. The blood glowed briefly and then it vanished, taking the man's face with it.

Wei relished the screams of terror from the other four, let them all scramble up. One had the courage to rush him. Wei judged where his pitiful punch would land by seeing exactly where it began and evaded him with a dancer's grace, throwing his arm out to soak the man's chest in blood. He snapped his fingers, sending another to the grave.

He supposed Alice would bungle this heavily. Women often managed to make a mess of the best laid plans, after all. Alice was as needy and clingy as could be expected, but he supposed he could forgive her those faults.

After all, he was having a lot of fun.

Misaki seized the waiter's arm, making a run for it. She was a cop, after all, and her foremost duty was to protect those in need. Alice raised the gun and fired, but the shot went wild as Misaki had hoped it would. Alice made no move to stop them as they reached the elevator. As the doors closed, Misaki could see the icy, hungry look on Alice's face.

"Wh-who was that?" The waiter asked, eyes wide in shock.

"She was a friend…I thought she was a friend…" Misaki forced the pain down. "She didn't get a good look at you. You should be okay." She waited until the doors opened. The hotel, she knew, would likely be sealed off. She was alone. Except…

Saito and Rin were in the building. She grabbed Li's arm and pulled him with her, ducking into the first bathroom she saw. "Alright, let me think." She took a deep breath, sitting on the toilet inside. "There are two people I know here. One was the waiter with you, Saito. The other was the woman in purple. She had green hair-"

"You know them, ma'am?" The waiter asked curiously. Misaki gave a short nod. "This is important. I need you to bring them here." She softened after a moment. He had to be scared…

"What's your name?" She asked.

"Li. Li Shengshung, miss…"

"Kirihara. Misaki Kirihara." She gave a smile. "First time I'm introducing myself on a toilet…"

"Same for me," Li smiled. "Okay, I'll go find them…just sit tight!"

Rin, for her part, had realized something had gone dreadfully wrong. Wong Shaotong had vanished. His chief officers were nowhere in sight, and neither was Wei Zhijun. The party was going strong, but Misaki had vanished with Alice Wong. Hei had gone on whatever mission he had. She'd infiltrated to possibly get information on VI-952…she had a nagging suspicion he was closer at hand than she realized.

Rin excused herself from the ballroom quickly Hei had mentioned the meteor shard in the conservatory. It was as good a place to start as any. She made her way to the elevator, ignoring the stares. She pulled the sleeves of her gown up, revealing the bracers full of knives she'd strapped to her forearms. She'd kept two others on either leg.

And someone had wanted her dead. Laura had ever been a pain in her side no matter how many times Rin killed her. Her employer? It didn't take a genius to guess that meant Apos was here. Her suspicions were confirmed.

This also meant he'd taken a role in the Syndicate. She didn't imagine Apos actually intended Hei to succeed in killing her. This was a message. Hei had risked everything to warn-

Rin paused in her thoughts. Hei had risked everything to warn her. The image of the Black Reaper consistently clashed with the reality she found. She knew Hei respected her, but he was risking his life and his entire goal on this. Every time she thought she had him figured out, he seemed to throw another twist at her. And I kissed him. At least he caught on quick.

She planned to make it look like he put in the effort to kill her at the least. The doors slid open, revealing the conservatory. Rin stepped out. Nobody else was in the room that she could see.

Something warm and wet touched her back. She looked up, seeing Wei Zhijin sat back on the rafters above.

He gave her a smile. Then he snapped his fingers.

It didn't hurt. Instead, it felt cold. She felt emptiness, an inability to breathe.

Then she felt nothing at all.

After dropping Saito with Kirihara, Hei had dropped into his hidden location and gotten a change of clothing. He'd managed to slip out and back to the conservatory. The first thing he saw was that the flowers had withered.

The second thing he saw was Rin Asogi's corpse.

She lay on the ground, her face locked in an expression of confused surprise. He knelt by her, touching two fingers to her neck. Beneath the mask, his teeth clenched. Rin…

She was dead. There was no way around it. She'd been murdered, coming here. And there was only one possible culprit. Hei felt a sudden coldness deep inside himself. He could envision Rin's gentle smile, the warmth in her eyes when she looked at Carmine, the playful joviality he'd seen in her the other day…

She hadn't deserved this. Whoever did this was-

"Looking for this?" He looked up, seeing Wei Zhijun. Wei raised a hand, holding the unremarkable shard of crystal. "The famous BK-201. I wonder how you'll fare if you want to take this." His hand snapped out and Hei lunged back as blood splashed on the ground. Wei snapped his fingers and suddenly parts of the ground were just gone.

Wei, grasping a knife, gashed the wrist of the arm holding the meteor shard. "Oh, this? Cutting myself and shedding blood is my payment. I don't even feel it anymore."

He dropped the shard and lowered himself slightly. Hei's anger seemed to resonate off the room in waves. "You're a dead man."

"Did she mean something to you? It was just the wrong place at the wrong time. Be rational, you'd have done the-"

He didn't get further. A knife appeared in Hei's hand and he leaped at his opponent. Hei twisted in midair, evading a crimson spray as Wei whipped his hand at him. Hei came up with a kick, intending to crush the other Contractor's throat. To his shock, Wei pulled back, narrowly evading the blow. Both Contractors sprang back, assessing one another.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 1, 2011)

Wei was good, Hei realized. In martial skill, they were probably equal. He focused on the knife, sending a current through it. Wei moved as Hei sprang up to the rafters. Wei threw his blood after Hei and snapped his fingers, destroying the rafter. In response, Hei flung out a wire, dragging himself up even higher. Wei leaped up, springing off the rafters to pursue, giving his arm another nick.

They didn't stop until they hit the very top of the building. Wei lashed out, destroying the glass windows this time, leaping out into the night air. Hei followed him, gripping the knife tightly. He ran at Wei as Wei ran straight at him in turn. Both swung their hands. Wei pulled away, spinning forward after as they landed in a crouch behind one another. The two then turned to face one another.

Hei's mask was stained with a small spray of blood. Wei's smile was full of poison satisfaction. "Unfortunately for you, I'm faster."

He snapped his fingers. Hei toppled back off the room, into the empty night.

Below, neither fighter had seen the pool of blood beneath Rin began to flow back, the gaping wound at her chest and back closing up. She gave a gasp as life returned to her, sitting up immediately. Above, she could see the two figures battling. She'd realized Wei Zhijun a moment too late. But now? She had the element of surprised-something she always did when an enemy thought her dead.

She saw the black figure that could only be Hei pause, turning to face his opponent before he jerked…and fell from the roof. Horror hit Rin at the sudden realization.

Hei was dead. She'd been lying uselessly on the ground while he'd fought Wei Zhijun. He must have tried to avenge her, not knowing she'd been immortal.

She didn't approve of Hei's methods, nor his lifestyle. But something told her that, like Carmine, he was a good person now and was forced to a work he detested. He hadn't deserved what had just happened. He hadn't deserved to die like that.

She was unable to explain the sudden wave of anguish. She thought of his gentleness with Carmine, the almost boyish embarrassment when she'd kissed him not an hour before. The sweet, gentle expression he'd had on his face when masquerading as Li Shengshung, the look in his eyes when he'd warned her he'd been ordered to kill her.

Wei Zhijin had elected to travel back in another way. She realized she had to find him.

She was going to kill him.

Misaki and Saito were now attempting to sneak out, Misaki hidden in a trolley Saito was pushing. She hoped Li Shengshung would be alright in the time it took a fully armed police force to arrive. He was going to get her to the kitchen and she'd slip out the back door. Simple, right?

"Saito!" The head waiter ran up. "You were requested in that room?" He pointed out.

"Oh, uh, right, sir. Real quick, sir." Saito said, pushing the trolley inside. Misaki realized it was an error instantly. She pushed aside the curtain at the underside of the trolley, revealing a room set in darkness, the only lights coming from the buildings aside, shining through the huge windows.

Alice stepped out from a door at the room's side, raising her gun. "Hello, Misaki. Did you think we wouldn't spot that silliness?"

"Alice," Misaki stepped to her feet. "You're sick. You need help."

"I've needed help my whole life! Where were you when I needed it?" Her hand trembled around the gun. "You were supposed to help me…you didn't even remember me, Misaki!" Tears appeared in her eyes. "And that woman…that woman…"

"Alice…you're my best fr-"

"Don't call me your friend! We're not friends…you've done nothing but hold me back…but today…that changes…my father held me captive…he never let me have my fate to myself. You didn't want me to be free, did you, Misaki? You just wanted me to do what you wanted?"

"That's right, Mistress." Wei Zhijun stepped out though the side door. He was smiling, his sleeves dripping red. Misaki blinked, seeing a crystal shard in his hand. "The woman is dead."

Alice smiled at that. "Set me free, Wei…?" She looked at him with admiration and adoration, eyes shining. "I need them gone…"

"Of course." Wei came up behind her and lowered his lips to her neck. Alice gave a soft sigh, leaning back against him. "I give you your freedom, my beloved mistress," He slid his arm around her, running his hand over her stomach and chest.

Alice blinked and glanced down, seeing the red handprint there. As the confusion turned to comprehension, Wei snapped his fingers.

Misaki screamed Alice's name, running to her, heedless of the Contractor. Alice collapsed on her back. She mouthed a word: 'why?'

Blood gushed from the gaping wound, staining the white dress. Tears poured down Alice's face as she stared at the smiling face of the man who she thought she loved. Wei gazed at her. "You don't have freedom, Alice. You just submitted to the next dominant personality. If it wasn't your father, it was Miskai. If it wasn't her, it was me. Death is the only freedom I can give you."

Misaki pushed her hands to the wound, trying with futility to stop the bleeding. Wei smiled wider. "It could also just be that you annoy me."

Alice Wong died, face frozen in an expression of grief and betrayal as Misaki looked up to Wei. Wei shook his head. "You bear the blame as well, Misaki. Your dominant personality had such an impact on Alice. She was such an easily led woman, unlike you. You showed her a freedom she could never have back then. I'm afraid I need to deal with both of you here, though."

He pulled his sleeve down and Saito rushed over, shielding Misaki with his own body. In that instant, the door flew open.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 1, 2011)

Wei looked up, mouth opening for a moment. "It's not-"

Rin Asogi leaped in, having torn the underside of her dress off to allow for free movement. Her hands snapped out and Wei barely pulled aside, the knives thudding into the walls.

"I killed you!" Wei shouted, dropping the meteor shard. This wasn't rational, not logical in the slightest. People stayed dead.

Rin didn't answer. Instead she came at him, kicking out at his knee. Wei leaped back, finding his rhythm again, but Rin flung a knife at him. Wei twisted, catching the blade in his shoulder instead of his throat. He gave a snarl, whipping his arm out, but Rin had positioned herself so she stood away from Saito and Misaki. The red drops landed harmlessly on the wall when she dodged. Rin came up low, throwing a foot out and hitting Wei's chin, throwing the Contractor back. Wei slammed against the wall and Rin drew a knife, flinging it at his heart. Wei's arm snapped out and he snapped his fingers, disintegrating the knife with his blood.

He made to slash his wrist, but Rin was faster, coming at him with a speed born of fury and hate, knife aiming for his heart. Wei thought quick, raising a forearm so she slashed him instead. He moved to make his blood fall on her, but Rin released the knife, leaping back.

Wei looked to her, breathing heavily. "How…"

"I'm bad at dying." She said, her voice filled with venom. Wei shook his head.

"You're just a woman. You won't get in my way!"

He came at her again, this time launching a martial arts assault, but Rin seemed to flow like water, reacting to his moves, evading each strike while avoiding the crimson spray of his blood. She spun down and kicked him in the stomach, driving him back.

Misaki looked at Wei skidded in front of her. He seemed to have forgotten she was there.

"Chief-" Saiton made to pull her back, but Misaki had already seen the meteor shard on the ground. Before she realized what she was doing, her hand closed around it and she came up, driving the sharp end of it into Wei's side. He gave a scream of pain and rage, hurling his blood over her. He raised his fingers when Rin's hand snapped out Wei stared at the silver knife that seemed to grow out of his chest.

"I won't lose…" He hissed, pulling the knife free. "You're just giving me more ammo-"

The window exploded as the man in black leaped through it. Wei turned in surprise when the Black Reaper's foot lashed out and kicked him in the face, throwing him across the room to land facedown in the pool of Alice's blood.

Hei slammed a hand down on the blood, discharging his power. Wei's body convulsed and he jerked, screaming in agony. He looked up, smoke drifting up from his body, his face burnt horribly. "How…" He choked.

Hei pulled down his sleeve, revealing a tiny nick on his wrist. "Unfortunately for you," he said. "I'm faster."

"I see…you…it was…your own…" Wei's eyes rolled back and closed. Hei sprang over, grabbing the fallen, blood soaked meteor shard before turning to the window. He glanced back at the stunned Misaki and Saito.

Rin was staring at him. Hei could see not just surprise before he dove out the window...

Her eyes had the unmistakable expression of relief and joy in them.

"It's done," Yin's voice said over the radio. Huang breathed a sigh of relief. "He got the shard. Gotta admit, it was touch and go for a sec."

Laura leaned back, giving a sneer. "And the other part of the mission?"

Huang raised his radio. "Yin?"

"He didn't go after her."

"Well, maybe he's buying time,." Huang shrugged. He was leaning against his car, waiting to hear the final mission confirmations.

"Not good enough," Laura growled. Huang admitted he was steadily growing to dislike the woman.

"Maybe he had a rough night," Huang shrugged. "How he wants to finish his damn mission's up to him."

Laura drew her gun and shot Huang in the leg. Huang cried out in surprise and pain, falling to the ground. Laura grinned at him. "My employer isn't fully sanctioned by the Syndicate, you understand…but he gave me strict instructions." She knelt over Huang. "If The Reaper doesn't do the job, you're going to help us in other ways."

"You twisted bitch-"

"Doctor Yamanobe is gonna be glad to see you." Laura smiled. The gun rose in her hand. When it came down, Huang knew no more.

Hidden under the car, Mao could soon hear the screech of tires.

Well now, the cat thought.

This isn't good.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great chapter. Really like the fight scenes.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 11, 2011)

Very few came to Alice Wong's funeral.

It was held the following day. She was buried quickly, with little ceremony. Most of the bodies from Wei Zhijun's rampage had been sent to the morgue, but Misaki had managed to have strings pulled to have Alice given a proper burial in a nearby cemetery.

No member of the Qing Long Tong showed up, which was no surprise. Misaki didn't suppose Alice had many friends so she wasn't surprised when nobody else arrived save for her and Kanami. It might have been more proper to have Alice cremated, but with Alice's love of western culture, traditional burial had just seemed appropriate.

Kanami Ishizaki put a hand to Misaki's shoulder gently. As the head researcher at Pandora's Astronomy Division, Kanami had been the first to notice VI-952's star active the previous night and had alerted the authorities to the location immediately. Today, she was wearing a simple black gown, keeping her blond hair pulled up in her traditional tail.

"Misa…" She said gently, giving Misaki's shoulder a squeeze. Misaki had left herself dressed in a dark suit, despite how uncomfortable the hot sun made it. She couldn't stop staring at the grave marker, couldn't stop from thinking that this was where Alice's life had ended.

"It wasn't your fault," Kanami said gently. "Alice was-"

"Someone who was supposed to be my friend," Misaki said, looking at the grave. "I never knew how much of an impact I had on her, Kana…"

In their school days, they'd been inseparable: Confident, laid back class representative Kanami. Tough, insolent and carefree Alice…and responsible, domineering Misaki. A mismatched set of friends to be sure, but back then, Misaki had taken the bonds they'd shared for granted. When she buried herself in work, she'd thought it went without saying that Kanami and Alice would always be there for her.

"Whatever happened to Alice wasn't your fault. Some people just…break sometimes…" Kanami breathed in. "She was my friend, too. When I heard everything, I couldn't believe it."

"You didn't see her. There were….just flashes of the real Alice there. She was so hurt. She was so lonely, so afraid. Maybe if I'd just…have wished her happy birthday when I saw her…" Misaki blinked tears away. "It must have meant so much to her I was there, Kanami. If I'd arrested her father earlier, or just…just…"

Kanami slid her arms around Misaki and hugged her close. "I know, Misa," she said gently. "But don't blame yourself. How could you have known?"

Misaki took several breaths to steady herself. "Kanami? Just wait by the car. I'll be there in just a minute, okay?"

Kanami gave her a quick smile. "No problem, Misaki. We'll go out later too, okay?"

Misaki smiled and nodded. She waited until Kanami was a distance away before she knelt and ran a hand over the name 'Alice Wong' on the marker. "Alice…it's Misaki…"

She took a breath. "I became an officer to help people…I helped a lot of people, I think. I've saved lives." She closed her eyes. "You were wrong. I didn't want you to just follow me. I just never saw how much you were hurting.

"That's no excuse, though. You were my friend. I should have seen it. I should have looked closer. I should never have taken you or Kanami for granted. I know what everyone will say…I can't save everyone. I know that's true. But I should have saved you. I'm going to carry on, Alice. I'm going to save as many people as I can. No matter what you did, you were always my best friend. I'll never forget you again. You must have been in so much pain and…" She paused. "I won't give you any excuses. I'm sorry. I hope that's enough."

Misaki Kirihara hadn't seen Rin since the previous night, nor Li. She made a mental note to make certain they were alright as soon as possible. She already knew she was going to turn down her father's promotion opportunity for her. She would continue saving lives as an officer on the streets.

She would never fail someone as badly as she had Alice again.

Huang had woken up shortly after Laura had knocked him out. Unfortunately, he soon realized two things: First, that he'd been stuffed into a trunk, and second that a black hood had obviously been pulled over his head. His hands had, of course, been bound. There'd been nothing he could use, and his leg sent fresh jolts of agony up his body every time the damn car hit a bump.

When the car had stopped, he'd felt strong arms yank him out of the trunk and drag him a short distance. He could still hear, though, and from the stillness and silence save for the growls of engines, he guessed he'd been taken into a garage of some sort. Nobody spoke to him, so he couldn't be sure that Laura was still there.

His head also throbbed hideously. He was afraid she'd knocked him out long enough that he might have suffered a concussion. Or worse, his brain might have bled. However, except for the headache and the pain in his leg, he still had all his functions. He wasn't stupid enough to growl or curse at his captors, though. He remained perfectly silent as he was taken through the facilities. From the sound their feet made on the floor, he guessed it had to be metal inside. He kept a mental note of the corners they turned, hearing the slight whine of turning security cameras at certain areas until finally a door opened.

He suddenly felt rough hands undo the bonds at his wrists and another yank the black hood away. All he could see was a small room with sterile, metal walls and a single bench in the corner. There was an air vent, but it was too high up for him to reach.

Huang glanced around, seeing only hard faced men in black with sunglasses. "Wait here." The one who had knocked him in. "The doctor will be in shortly to speak to you."

"Doc Yamanobe?" Huang growled, taking a step back. No man answered him. Instead, the door clanged shut. Huang's leg forced him to sit on the bench and he glanced at it. Laura had missed the artery, but it was still a nasty injury and would have him limping for a while. He needed medical treatment, and soon.

He cursed the lack of any water in the room-Yin was essentially blind to his location. His only solace was Mao had been in hiding when he'd taken the shot. Of course, this meant, doubtlessly, that with the name 'Yamanobe' and Hei's abilities, they'd track him doubt eventually.

This wasn't a completely comforting thought, though. Huang knew Contractors were rational creatures. If Hei judged the risk of saving Huang to outweigh the benefits at recovering him, Huang couldn't expect Hei to save him.

Of course, there was another problem. Huang had valuable information on the Syndicate, and the organization was not easy on failure. Especially not for an operative who had been forced into it. If Hei came, the mission could easily be to permanently silence Huang as to rescue him.

He counted the minutes. Five passed until the door swung open. "Doc Yamanobe, I presume?"

She didn't look like he'd expected; she was a gorgeous young woman, with long, immaculately treated reddish-brown hair and gentle looking olive-colored eyes. The suit she wore fit her perfect figure well and her red lips were curved up in a polite smile. "Please forgive the ill treatment. I'll have that leg treated right away," she said in an oddly girlish voice.

"If ya wanted to see me, a card would've done the trick," Huang said gruffly, keeping his eyes on her.

"Oh, Laura is so enthusiastic," the doctor clicked her tongue in disapproval. "And please call me Sayara. Yamanobe sounds so formal."

"Yeah, last I heard Sayara Yamanobe died in a fire a long time ago." Huang said. He'd been on the force in another life when Yamanobe Genetics had burned to the ground. "You her daughter?"

Sayara lifted a gloved hand to the back of her hand to her lips, giving a little giggle. "Oh, aren't you sweet? Telling me how good I look for my age? If you were a little cuter, I'd gladly play with you later."

The way her guards tensed at that made Huang suddenly quite happy for his ugly looks. He didn't know what the doctor's 'playtime' was, but he doubted it'd be beneficial to his health. "Sorry t'disappoint ya." Huang growled. "Quit the making nice routine. I wanna know why I'm here."

"Oh, you're a guest of course." Sayara stepped in. "Mr. Kuno, right?"

Huang paused. It'd been a long time since anyone had called him that. "You got that from the Synd-"

"Oh, let's not bring politics into this, Mr. Kuno. Or can I call you Huang? They're both just such blunt, unattractive names, but if I had to choose, Huang rolls off the tongue a little better."

She put a finger to her lips. "Now, anyways…well, if I can be honest, you're more bait. Of course, you have other purposes as well." Her smile widened. "If you're very, very good, we might even upgrade you to 'test subject.'"

Well, that sounded ominous. Huang forced a smile. "Mind telling me what you're testing?"

"Oh, of course not!" Sayara brightened. "See, I love a man who listens. I also adore talking about my work. We're making a lovely pair already, aren't we? If only you weren't so…" She smiled. "But I guess we can't choose our looks."

"I think I'll live."

"Not for long," Sayara said sweetly before a chill ran down Huang's spine. "Yamanobe Genetics was set back quite a bit from our primary goal, you see. Can you guess what that is?"

"I'm sure you're gonna tell me," Huang mumbled.

Sayara's smile widened as she leaned in, putting her hands to his shoulders. Huang had the sudden vision of his hands clenching around her throat. He was sure he could snap her neck or crush her windpipe before the guards stopped him, but what then? He was injured, with no idea where he was, in a facility full of a hostile group.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 11, 2011)

"We succeeded in creating the first perfect human clone. It was the first step to immortality. That woman your lackey was assigned to kill-don't worry, we didn't expect him to succeed- managed to…derail things a bit." Her mouth turned in a dark frown. "I won't bore you with more details, but it took me a long time to get back in commission with help from Laura's employer. You see, we've found the secret now. The thing is?"

"Immortality?" Huang gave a snort. "Sell it to someone who's buying."

She backhanded him hard enough to split his lip. The blow was…heavy, like she was packing metal under the gloves. "That is my life's work!" She hissed. "I don't appreciate it being mocked by a man with no purpose!"

"I'm living proof, you see…" She reached into a pocket and withdrew a scalpel. She raised it to her neck and made a nick at her carotid, deep enough so blow began flowing out.

Huang tensed, but after long moments, the blood began…flowing back, the cut sealing itself until not a scar remained. Sayara smiled. "You a believer now?"

"Are you a…Contractor?" Huang asked, his brain struggling with what he'd just seen.

"No, not at all. But you see, my method of immortality simply recorded my physical state at the point I became immortal. After that woman's work, I was hardly a sight to behold. It took years until technology advanced to the point where I was given proper treatments to walk again, let alone the necessary plastic surgery to make me beautiful again."

"Gotta love a woman who cares about her appearance," Huang quipped. Sayara giggled at that.

"I'm glad you're taking this seriously. I realize this has been a trying night. But anyways, I'm more interested in taking immortality…further. To the point where it can be doled out as I choose without the fruits."

What fruits? Huang thought, but Sayara continued, "Which is where that woman and BK-201 fit in. You see, the test subject area…I'm working on a special little gift for Yokohama and Tokyo. Those who are compatible with immortality with it. Those who don't? Will rot and die."

She really loves to talk, Huang thought weakly. Sayara continued, "Of course, BK-201 is a fascination of mine. That grace and power…not to mention his lack of Price? Is he even a Contractor?"

"He's a cold-blooded killer if that's what ya mean," Huang growled.

"Charming. But his power…if my theories are correct, replicating it for my chosen master race would be- but oh, look at the time. Let's get your leg treated. Obviously, you're not suited to immortality…"

Her smile froze him to the bone. "So we're going to perfect the virus of the flower on you instead."

***

Hei had placed the meteor shard at the drop-off point for the Syndicate the previous night. Huang, however, hadn't checked in. Hei knew this wasn't a good sign.

He did the only thing he could: he returned to his apartment and waited for news. He was still running over things with Rin Asogi. Somehow, he hadn't brought himself to go see her yet. Somehow, seeing her alive had brought intense feelings inside him. He still hadn't sorted it out yet.

He would use the excuse of unfeasibility on the subject of having not killed her, of course. He didn't understand, though, how she hadn't died. No, not that: she'd been dead. He'd seen the corpse.

She'd joked she was immortal. What if that wasn't a joke?

Or was she watching? But that option didn't make sense. Amber would have no reason to use her power on-

"Hei!" He heard Mao hiss. "Hurry up, that old woman nearly killed me with the broom!" The cat scrambled in the open window, leaping into the small apartment.

"Mao." Hei looked over. "Good. You're alright."

"You have any idea how hard making it over here as a cat was?" Mao growled. "They broke his radio so I couldn't-"

Hei looked up. "They?"

"Laura shot Huang in the leg. Men arrived in a car, loaded him up and took him off. I only had one name: 'Doctor Yamanobe.'"

"What sense does this make?" Hei frowns.

"She said if you didn't do the job, her employer gave her other instructions. Unsanctioned by the Syndicate."

Hei frowned. "Do you have any other information?"

"Not a damn thing, Hei. Yin's exactly where we left her. We need to get moving. The Syndicate-"

"They'll want Huang found. Or silenced." Hei said. Mao nodded.

"Anticipating orders already, huh? You have any idea how we're starting?"

"Yes." Hei said. "We're going to pick up Yin, and then we're going to get Huang."

Mao took a breath, flattening his ears. "Hei, it might not be possible to-"

"I understand that." Hei said, fixing Mao with his black eyes. The cat paused. Hei knew what was running in his mind: Hei was being irrational again.

Mao saw no other option and gave a nod. "Alright, Hei. I'll have to work with you on this. You have an idea?"

"Yes." Hei ran it over in his head. "Did you see anything, Mao? Anything we can use?"

The cat ran it over quickly. "One of the men. He had a tattoo on his wrist. I saw when he knelt to grab Huang."

"Describe it." Hei said.

"A black eye in a swirl." Mao thought. "I'll describe it more if you can draw it."

Hei picked Mao up. "We're going to go across town. Mao, someone's there you're going to need to trust. And I know you well enough to know you'll do if you feel this threatens you."

"I'm a Contractor, it comes with the-"

"Mao." Hei said firmly. The cat gave a nod.

"I'll trust them, Hei." He sighed. "I can't guarantee I can keep every secret, but I'll try. Will that do?"

"Best we can do." Hei said. "Huang's probably alive. If they wanted him dead, they probably wouldn't have taken him."

"Exactly what I thought. Hei, who is this person?"

Hei considered it. Mao was a Contractor. If he felt the rational thing to do would be to give up Rin later, he would and never think twice. But now? Options were limited. Hei didn't like Huang much at all, and the feeling was mutual.

But Huang was a member of his team. Huang was one of his partners. Hei would never abandon anyone else if he could help it.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 11, 2011)

Rin had let herself sleep in that day. She was exhausted after fighting Wei Zhijun. She'd had time to answer her nightly phone call, but that was it- and hadn't her caller just been so concerned? She hadn't mentioned much more on Hei to him yet, still sorting everything out.

"Mimi! Some water?" She called, leaning back at the desk.

"Com-" Mimi's voice paused as they heard the knock at the door. Carmine had paused in the doorway of the office. Rin noted she was looking better than ever lately.

"If it's Guy, tell him I'm not here!" Rin yelled. She heard footsteps as Mimi checked.

Moments later, Hei walked in, wearing his civilian clothing. Rin shot up out of her seat. Carmine glanced over. "Well, are you going to tell me what's going on?" she asked, folding her arms. "I trust you checked the sky last night?"

Rin remembered…VI-952 hadn't fallen. That meant-

"Huang." Hei said suddenly. Rin noticed he had a black cat on his shoulder who was glancing in all directions when he saw Carmine.

The cat then shouted in a rather deep voice. "You?"

"Mao. I told you-"

"You didn't tell me that!" the cat protested

"Ricardo?" Havoc blinked. "Is that-"

"Hello, Carmine." Mao said, hopping off of Hei's shoulder into the arms of the silver haired, blank faced girl next to Hei. "You're looking well."

"Your original body was destroyed, wasn't it?" Carmine cocked her head and Mao sighed.

"Yeah. I barely managed to hop into this one. My Contract's paid. No more price. I knew Hei sheltered you, but I had no idea where…" Mao gave Hei a slightly admiring look. "Hiding her right under our noses? That's pretty good, Hei. I have to admit-"

"Why is the cat talking?" Mimi asked, Rin still frozen in place as Mao hopped onto the floor.

"I am a Contractor and proud of it, thank you." He said, flicking his tail behind him.

"One of my teammates was turned on by Laura," Hei said. "This is Yin, our Doll. She hasn't been able to find him, but she was able to tell us the last things she heard over the radio."

Yin made no response or motion. Hei looked to Rin. "Does 'Doctor Yamanobe' ring any bells?"

Mao looked up, suddenly nose to nose with an enormous, shaggy dog. "….good dog?" He asked, backing up slightly as Genta growled.

"Keep that monster away from me!" Mao shouted, pressing himself into Hei's chest.

"She just wants to play!" Mimi said, rubbing Genta's head before glancing to Rin. "It's the same from back then, isn't it?"

Rin took a breath. "If it's Sayara…" She frowned again. "Damn it. I was sure she was dead. She tortured me. She did things to Koki…" She clenched her teeth. "After everything the other night, this is already-"

Hei held up a drawing. "Mao said this is the symbol some of them had. Can you get it fact checked?"

Rin examined it. "We'll get this to a source of ours," she said, seeing the black eye. "If Yamanobe survived, it means Apos is all over this."

"Excuse me, but who is Apos?" Mao looked up. "Listen, I won't pretend to be on anyone's side, but our business here means that logically, our interests coincide. As far as that continues, I won't tell anyone about Hav- I mean Carmine."

Hei glanced to Carmine quickly, and then to Rin. "What's more. How did you survive last night?"

"I already told you," Rin waved a hand quickly. Hei blinked quickly. Did that mean…she was truly…?

"We can track them down in time," Rin said. "Whatever Sayara has, it isn't good. You three need to lay low here. Is Yin-"

"She's a Doll." Mao said. "She's no trouble."

Rin gave a frown at the flippancy of Mao's remark. She took a breath. "I need to check in on this soon. Like I said, I have contacts that could identify this. I'll place a call soon. Hei, you and I should talk soon."

Hei gave a calm nod, keeping his eyes on Rin. She looked disturbed. Something had happened between her and this Yamanobe. Hei looked to Mimi, Carmine and Yin. Carmine folded her arms.

"I can't go help anyways. It's too close to the Gate. And I'm not a fighter now…" She looked to Hei and he nodded. "It's okay, Carmine. Look after Yin."

Mao frowned, hopping into Yin's arms as the others exited the room. Hei focused on Rin. "You're good at sheltering her."

"If anyone's compromised that, it's you, Hei," Rin sighed. "You can trust Mao?"

"As much as you can trust a Contractor." Hei said. "I can rely on him for this at least. I have to work out the rest later."

Hei then looked to her, "Rin. You were telling the truth when-"

She closed her eyes. "I was." She nodded. "I can't die, Hei. You couldn't kill me if you tried. Means a bit that you didn't try, though." She smiled at him. "We work well together."

"His star didn't fall," Hei said. "But he's not a problem now. I did the job."

Rin sighed. "This is going to be dangerous, Hei. The person we're going up against?" She stood up from behind the desk. "She's insane. She's dangerous. We're up against the worst."

His expression didn't flicker. "And?"

"I forget. Black Reaper," Rin shook her head."Nothing seems to scare you." She walked over to him. "You should say whatever you have to with Carmine before we go."

Hei met her gaze for a moment. "I saw your eyes when you saw I was alive."

Rin glanced aside for a moment. "I won't deny it. I was happy you didn't die there, Hei."

"When I thought you were dead…" He breathed in, shaking his head. "I felt…I was upset." He said simply, keeping his eyes on her.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 11, 2011)

Rin nods. "Good way to put it," she said, keeping her green eyes on his black ones. She took a breath. "There's a lot I still can't tell you."

"I know. It's the same on my end."

"Let me finish," Rin said. "Stupid as it might be, I trust you. I'm going to trust you on this, Hei. I know you're a killer. You're working for bad people. But I also know now that you don't want to. I don't approve of what you've done in the past. But I see a lot now." She gave a flippant smile. "And we've gotta work together."

Hei nodded to her. "Agreed," He said. "Rin. A lot happened in Heaven's War. I don't want to lose any of my comrades if I can help it. No more, no less."

"I like that," Rin smiled at him. She felt a curious feeling in her then. "You should just go see Carmine. It's obvious you have to talk to her." Maybe pushing them together would deal with the all too distracting feelings she was having.

Carmine looked up as Hei walked in. "Ricardo, huh?"

"Mao now" Hei smiled lightly at her. "I want to make sure you stay safe, Carmine."

"Well, Ricardo was always trustworthy as far as Contractors went. If worst comes to worst…" Carmine looked up to Hei. "Just come back, okay? I wish I could be out there with you and at least do something. I'm useless now-"

He grasped her hand. "You never want to kill again. I won't ever force you to." His eyes stared into hers.

She leaned up, putting her hands to his face. "When you finish this, Hei, just find Pai. You can get away from the Syndicate after it. I promise, I'll-"

He leaned in and for a moment, brushed his lips to hers. Carmine's eyes widened. Hei smiled at her. "Don't worry. If I made it last night, I'm coming back from this."

Carmine's face went scarlet. Then something in her broke and she surged forward, her arms around Hei as she tried to hold back her tears.

Rin watched from the doorway for a moment more before, with a light smile, she closed the door, leaving them to one another. She'd just distract the others now.

The feelings were still there. But she'd never been the jealous type anyways.

Carmine gasped softly, feeling oddly exposed before Hei as he looked down at her. She felt she'd looked human again now. Her body was no longer emaciated, her face no longer sunken.

Her clothes were discarded along with his and Carmine felt her heart quicken as he leaned in to kiss her again. She reached her arms around him, closing her eyes.

I know this is me being selfish…but you're the only thing I can hold onto right now…I know how you must feel about her…I know you're confused and it's like I'm taking advantage…but just for a short time…just once..even if it's only because you pity me….

She began to kiss him back, reaching to slide her hands up under his shirt to feel the warm skin and tight muscles underneath. She pulled it up and Hei pulled it off quickly. She leaned up, pressing her mouth to his chest. Unlike Rin, she knew she was no great beauty. Her face was too pale and worn from stress, her body showing the sign of years of abuse.

Hei leaned in again, one hand gently reaching to cup one of her breasts. She gave a sigh at that, her hands going lower to pull at his pants. She swiftly undid the belt there. It didn't take long to remove the rest.

He kissed her harder this time and she responded fully, opening her mouth to let his tongue touch hers as her hands slid over his back. He moved and she felt heat inside her.

Then he was inside her and she gasped his name, moving her arms around his neck, pulling his head to rest near hers. He moved and she raised her hips, meeting his movements with her own. She gave short gasps, running her hands through his black hair as he began to move slightly faster.

The heat built inside her and she locked her legs around him, feeling him push faster inside of her. She pressed her lips to his neck, feeling him whisper her name as he moved.

They faced one another and she blinked away the tears before he kissed her again. "Carmine, am I-"

"No…no, don't stop…" She whispered, breathing quicker as the heat rose further within her.

She couldn't stop herself. The pleasure burst within her and she released too quickly with a sharp gasp. Hei stiffened and she felt him finish inside her.

She took several deep breaths, holding him to her. "Hei…"

He looked to her and she raised her head, pressing her mouth to his. "Thank you…"

She knew his feelings for her ranged more to pity and protectiveness. It wasn't how he felt about Amber back during Heaven's War. He'd done this because he'd been as confused as she was, his own pain needing comfort that she'd offered.

She took what she got for that point alone.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Excellent chapter dude. Sayara is chilling, and Huang is keeping his act together.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got caught up and all I can say is this: _amazing_. I love your attention to detail.

When the next chapter goes up, I'll be here.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 12, 2011)

Hei and Carmine came down the halls to greet the others in Rin's office. Genta was keeping a predatory eye on Mao who was held tight in Yin's arms. Rin looked up with a smile. "You two said what you needed to say?"

Hei gave a quick nod. Carmine nodded as well. "Yes. Thank you, Rin." She said softly. Mimi glanced between the two for a moment, but elected not to pursue that line of questioning.

"This's nothing new, Rin's been attracting men with problems as long as I've known her," Mimi put her hands behind her head. "What's the next step? I already scanned that image in and emailed them to the informants."

"Can you handle paying them, Mimi?" Rin glanced to her. Mimi gave a sweet smile.

"Well, given I've been using her services more than you lately, I don't think it'd be a big deal?" She leaned back, offering another glad of wine to Yin. The doll merely glanced ahead in response. Mao sighed.

"First of all, Yin's blind. Second of all, Yin's a Doll. She won't join in the conversation no many how many times you-"

"I don't like it." Yin said softly, making Mao glance up in surprise.

"Yin?"

"Alcohol. I don't like it." She repeated in her soft, toneless voice.

"You were saying?" Rin said, having never seen a cat look so completely shocked. She glanced to Hei and Carmine. "She doesn't often do that?"

Hei shook his head slightly. "No. Yin's never-"

"Hei." Yin said softly, turning her gaze to him. "Huang. Save him." The note of what might have been a plea entered her voice. "Save him," she repeated

"I will, Yin." Hei got over the surprise quickly, walking over to Yin. "Just stay here with Carmine and Mimi when Rin and I are gone."

"Hei," Mao said. "You might want to reconsider that one. Yin's the best scout we have here."

"He's got a point," Rin said. "Don't worry, we can have Koki look out for her. What's her range?"

"Two kilometers," Mao answered. "I'll go along as well. I can be pretty handy when I set my mind to it."

Rin nodded to Mimi. "Alright, you know the way, Mimi. Don't be too long, okay?"

"Yeah, yeah," Mimi waved a hand, pulling her coat on. "I'll be back in a few hours. In the meantime, don't touch my computer. I'm monitoring a few things now."

Mao blinked. "Excuse me?"

"I sent a net out over every server I could guess. Anything with the words 'Sayara Yamanobe' gets a copy right in my lap," Mimi said proudly. "I've probably been since you were a kid."

"Weirder and weirder," Mao mumbled, flicking his tail. "Yin, be sure to take some water?and, uhh?"

"Not just a Doll, huh?" Rin gave him a smug look.

"She's a member of this team, too." Hei said simply

Huang had been given better accommodations after his leg had been treated. Currently, he was lying back on what he supposed was a hospital bed, with several armed guards right outside. Nothing in the room he could use for a weapon- he'd checked quite thoroughly for anything. The situation might be hopeless, but he'd be damned if he gave up now.

The last thing he expected was for the walls to suddenly glow liquid gold. The young man stepped out of them a second later.

"Now I know I'm crazy," Huang whispered as the young man stepped in front of him. He had gentle, almost beautiful features, rendered all the more angelic by his golden hair. The eyes were the thing that gave Huang pause: they were a dark crimson and filled with a mixture of malice and curiosity.

"Aren't we all?" He asked in a gentle voice. "Huang, I presume? It's an honor to make your acquaintance. You've done such good work for the Syndicate and I've never had a chance to greet you personally. My name is Apos."

Contractor. He had to be, Huang figured. He must have some kind of teleportation as a power. Apos smiled as if reading his mind.

"What I am is immortal, you see. The reason I'm here now is because your capture is rather important. Sayara works at my behest, you see."

"So you're as crazy as her?"

"No. This immortal utopia thing is fun, but it's a side project. We just need you here as bait for BK-201. And Rin."

"You never wanted her dead, did you?" Huang was set to believe a lot now. People walking in and out of walls, immortals, mankind's extinction?

"Not in the sense you understand. Rin carries something inside her that I want: a lifetime of memories tainted by pain and ill feeling. You don't get such a delicacy very often."

"And I'm bait to draw 'em in?"

"Rather. BK-201's weakness for comrades will almost certainly make him arrive for you. If not, Sayara can do what she wishes, but I have something you mind find more appetizing. And I'll sweeten the pot for you."

The youth opened his hand, revealing what appeared to be a small spore in a bubble. "This is a time fruit. Eat it. You'll be able to escape and kill Sayara Yamanobe if you do. You could also deal with Rin and finish your previous orders."

Huang curled a lip. "There's a catch-"

"And Shihoko Kashida as well." Apos added. Huang froze.

"You-"

"I know all about it, Detective Kuno. The Contractor who betrayed you, broke your heart and forced you into this life? Accept, and I'll give her a time fruit as well. What you'll become upon eating this is more than human and the natural predator of Immortals, you see." Apos smiled. "It's better than what Sayara has planned, I assure you."

Huang took several deep breaths. A wound had been reopened in his heart when he'd heard Shihoko's name. Nobody had ever hurt him as terrible as she had, it was true. What's more, Huang wanted to live. He did not want to die some lab rat for a psychotic scientist.

And yet?

"Shove it up your-"

"I won't ask twice." Apos frowned. Huang could tell he wasn't a man used to being told 'no' by anyone. "This is-"

"I can guess what it is," Huang growled. "One thing's stayed constant here in this crazy world: me. I ain't no Contractor. I ain't a monster. I ain't taking that thing on my own. I ain't changing what I am. I'm a human and damn it, that's how I'll stay. If I die, then I die me."

"Fair enough," Apos shrugged. "I offered." He stepped back to the wall, and it turned liquid gold again. He stepped into it and was gone, leaving Huang alone with his thoughts and his pride.

Mimi sighed in satisfaction, rolling back and staring at the ceiling as the slender, dark haired woman next to her sat up in the bed, reaching for the grasshopper drink at the bedside table.

"You got paid," Mimi said, flicking a violet eye over the informant. "Now did your boss have the information?"

"Sheesh, all business all of a sudden?" The young woman took a pull of the drink before pouring another glass and handing it to Mimi.

Mimi scowled, but accepted the beer. "You charged, I paid. Information. Now."

The informant gave a chuckle. Mimi sometimes forgot she didn't know the young woman's real name as many times as she'd seen her. The informants were a valuable source of information and only charged her and Rin one very specific price. It was incredibly useful on cases. Once Mimi had gotten used to the unique trade, she'd even found transactions with this young informant to be an enjoyable experience. Granted, she still loathed the head informant.

"It's called 'Kudoru.' The group," the informant took another swallow of alcohol. "The word around the campfire is it's a doomsday cult. It might be operating closer to the outskirts of the city. More than that?"

"Well, is there anything else?" Mimi sat up. The dark haired young woman took a sip.

"Nothing else that we've found out except the word 'Higan,'" She said.

"Higan?" Mimi repeated, frowning lightly. "Well, it's enough to go on with what we have now. Thanks?"

"Hey, don't mention it," the informant chuckled. "You got time for a free one still?"

Mimi considered it. Except for Rin, the informant was the only woman she'd felt pressed against her naked body in a long time. But time was of the essence here, unfortunately. "I'll drop by for some more info real soon, promise."

The informant took the refusal for what it was and smiled. "Suit yourself." She leans in and brushed her lips against Mimi's before slipping her tongue past Mimi's lips just slightly. "For luck."

Mimi quickly got dressed, smiling at the feel of the other woman's eyes on her body. The information would help, but she had to get back quickly. Truthfully, she didn't much trust Hei. Living with Carmine had done wonders for her trust to the woman, massive crimes against humanity in the past beside. She didn't quite get Rin's fascination with the man, but she supposed living dangerously here was how Rin was coping with her immortality. That, or she was really growing to care about him?of course, given he and Carmine had probably?

Mimi shook her head, finishing with her clothes. "See ya," she raised a hand, exiting the dimly lit hotel room. Outside, the tall, blond woman was leaning against the wall. The head informant smirked at her, satisfaction on a face that had once been shockingly beautiful, but was now lined with age.

"Had fun? Got your information?"

Mimi pursed her lips, glaring daggers at the woman who had been Rin's informant for years in the past. "Got what I needed."

"Well, good. Just remember. Our lives are at stake, too." She smiled cheerfully. "Give Rin my best, will you? And tell her the man she's attracting is bad news. Here's one piece of advice for free, Mimi: he's an ice-cold killer whose confirmed body count numbers in the hundreds. Rumors abound he survived the disaster in South America five years ago."

"I already know about him," Mimi growled. "If it were up to me-"

"His talk about a poor, lost sister? I wouldn't buy it. Just a word to the wise."

"Duly noted," Mimi said before exiting out, taking out her cell. She'd give Rin the info. Then they could get to work.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 12, 2011)

It was after Mimi had arrived back hours later.

"Hei, Koki Maeno. Koki Maeno, Hei." Rin said as her longtime friend and aide arrived. Koki smiled politely at the younger man.

Hei took stock of him. He was slightly taller than average, with short brown hair. The only distinguishing feature the middle aged man seemed to have was his right forelock: the hair there was pure white.

Koki gave a gentle smile, offering his hand. "I work for the Asogi Consulting agency. Rin's told me a bit about the situation here."

Hei was pleased that he didn't say 'told me about you.' That might have made him a liability later on. "Koki Maeno," He nodded calmly. "How much do you know about the situation at hand?"

"Enough. I know it's…" He paused, "Sayara Yamanobe."

"You know her. Tell me everything," Hei went all business immediately, keeping his eyes on Koki's.

Rin looked to Koki in concern, but he managed to smile. "I was…young. I was looking for a job. A friend of mine recommended me to a front for Yamanobe Genetics. Sayara was working on…human cloning then. I ended up…with her…then she killed me."

Hei raised an eyebrow at that. Koki sighed. "The real Koki Maeno died many years ago. Sayara's human cloning was a success. I was her success. I ended up lost, without any direction until Rin helped me. There were other subjects before me…people who were turned into ravenous monsters. Rin threw Sayara to them and burned the place down…"

Hei admitted he was impressed by Rin's methods of dealing with someone like Sayara. He nodded to Koki, accepting the cloning explanation. "And now?"

"I have a family. A wife and son. I can't let them be hurt, and if Sayara's back…" He gave a shudder. "The things she does to get her thrills? The way she hurts people…"

Hei saw Rin give a shudder for a moment. Rin looked to Hei. "She tortured me to death. She got off on it."

"I'm not much of a fighter," Koki said, "But I can be-"

"You'll get in my way." Hei said. "Take point for us with Yin. Drive her and do nothing more. Rin and I can handle the rest when we find the location."

Koki didn't look offended. Instead he nodded. "With the information Mimi got us-"

"Give Yin a bowl of water and she'll have it. Take Mao as well. Right now, we're at a gray area with how the Syndicate is operating. I've ducked any tails and this place is Doll proof, It won't stop them forever. If we get Huang back, then it'll be done as far as they're concerned. Otherwise," He faced Koki. "You understand you're a public name. Your family could be in jeopardy. Your memories of this encounter could be erased if you-"

"I understand that. If I don't, their lives are at risk," Koki said. "I want to help you and Rin here, Hei."

"Very well," Hei said. He looked to Rin. "It's best we don't travel together."

"We got two cars. We take two different routes. Koki can drive Yin and Mao, while you and I take the other car. Mimi and Carmine stay here so Mimi can monitor anything on her computer," Rin was on the same page.

"You use cell phones?"

"Yes. We also made sure there's no trace on them, thank you very much," Rin smiled pleasantly. "So sorry if that's out of your comfort zone."

"We're dealing with a terrorist group led by a mad scientist. I think I'm far out of my comfort zone at this juncture. And Higan?"

"Beats me, I was hoping you'd know. Rings a bit of a bell…maybe it was in World War 2…"

"You don't remember?" Hei asked, a note of irritation creeping into his voice.

"You remember everything when you live as long as I have?" Rin scowled and folded her arms.

Koki blinked. They seem oddly comfortable bickering with one another now…

"Whatever," Hei said. "Let's get ready."

He was still in his civilian outfit, but Rin could see he'd packed his black coat and mask when he'd come over. "I'm sorry, but how is that thing even remotely practical when we're heading into a fight-"

"It's bulletproof."

"Ah. Never mind then."

Hei sat in the passenger seat of Rin's car, Rin wearing her usual suit as she kept the cell phone on speaker. "Anything yet Yin?"

"Nothing within two kilometers," Yin said over the phone. Mao groaned.

"We're driving around blind, you know. I can't believe we think this is-"

"I can't believe I'm driving with a girl who sees through water and a talking cat. You can adjust," Koki chuckled.

Rin chuckled at that, setting the phone down. She glanced over to Hei. "You and Carmine didn't say much by way of goodbyes-"

"What has you so interested in us anyways?" Hei said brusquely. "There's nothing between us that-"

"Oh, really now?" Rin rolled her eyes. "So you two didn't-"

"It was once. That's all."

"You have the emotional range of a rock sometimes," Rin muttered. "And you actually got mad over me dying?"

"If you asked me right now if I would?" Hei leaned back in the seat. "Probably not."

Rin sputtered for a moment. "Right back at-"

"Now that I know you'd come back, I mean."

Rin paused, focusing on the road, unsure how to respond to that. "…Look, I guess what's happened between you and Carmine-"

"If you must know…I want to protect her. She's one of the last things I have from back then. She's…" Hei stopped.

Rin looked to him. "There's something more there, huh? The fact she's stopped killing?"

He didn't answer, confirming enough of it for her. "That other person…your sister…"

"She was a killer. I don't know if she is now. Or if she stopped like Carmine," Hei said. "I have to find her, though…what me and Carmine…" He sighed. "I was being stupid. Not thinking with my head. I just needed-"

"To feel safe?" Rin asked with a smile. "Trust me, I get that sometimes."

"You can't die." Hei said.

"Worse things sometimes…and it doesn't mean other people can't. The other night give you a hint of that? As much as I'm regretting it now…" She grumbled, turning her eyes from him.

"Excuse me, we're still on-"Mao started when Hei said.

"Sounds like you're warming up to me."

"Maybe I just can't get rid of you," Rin growled.

In the other car, Mao glanced at Koki, sitting in the passenger seat as the older man drove. Koki glanced to the cat. "He always like this?"

"Usually colder and full business."

"Because it's typical Rin."

"Must be tough." Mao said.

"Same for you," Koki nodded.

"You have no idea," Mao said as Koki struggled to make conversation as Hei and Rin continued to snipe at one another.

"I guess it's…putting her at ease before this. God knows my stomach's in knots. So…what's it like? Being a cat?"

"Not so bad when you get used to it…it's annoying having no sweat glands except for the paws, though. In summer it's like wearing a big fur coat all over. And there are things you miss sometimes…rationally speaking, it beats dying. Yin, anything?"

"Nothing yet."

Koki glanced to Mao. "Keeping score?"

"I think Hei's up to three good ones…Rin's on five."

Rin took a breath in the other car. "I do appreciate it, though. Helping here-"

"I'd have to do it anyways. It's better I get him out before they ordered him dead."

"You really care about him?"

"He's loud. He's a coward. He hates Contractors…but he's a member of my team:

Rin smiled at that. "Just a big softy under it all, huh?"

"You always joke when you're nervous?"

That was when Yin said she'd gotten something.

Hei looked up at the hospital. "Classic," He said. "During the war, plenty of hospitals were used as fronts for testing or organ smuggling…"

"There's a parking garage in the back," Rin said, keeping the car parked several blocks away. Koki's car had driven several streets down, near enough for Yin to accurately read the place. She'd seen the symbol, along with armed men inside. Rin had called Mimi with the coordinates.

"Yep, I'm in. Yeah, this looks like bad news," Mimi said over the speaker. "This place has top tier security. It's more inside than it looks outside. I'm sending you the building schematics though. Be prepared for security cameras inside, too."

"Can you hack in and shut them down, Mimi?" Rin asked.

"Yes, Rin, and then I can hack into their cars and shut down their tires. It doesn't work like it does in the movies, Rin!"

"Geez, sorry," Rin grumbled, looking to Hei, waiting for Mimi to email her the floor plans. "Have an idea?"

"If we go in guns blazing, they'll probably kill Huang before we get to him. At this point, they're probably using a hospital as a front to get people in. We can pretend to be-"

"Sayara knows what I look like. Maybe you, too." She switched frequencies on the phone. "Koki, just have Yin keep a bead on us as long as she can. If something is wrong, get out as fast as possible."

Hei then asked, "Mao. Are there any animals around?"

Mao's voice came back. "Flock of birds. If need be, I'll jump."

"Good. Rin, we'll head around the back."


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 12, 2011)

Rin nodded, suddenly all business as she took a look at the schematics Mimi had sent before passing the phone to Hei. He studied them before snapping the phone closed and throwing it into the bushes

"If anything goes wrong, Yin," He looked to a puddle on the ground. "Make sure you have the phone. We don't need them getting anything from it."

Rin looked like she approved. "Her specter?"

"You can't see them. Only Contractors and Dolls can."

"You can't see Yggdrasil, so fair's fair." She smirked lightly, pulling on a blue cap to bunch her long green hair under.

Hei nodded. "Nothing else for it, then…" He reached into the back and pulled his black coat on, before his gloves as well.

"Well, don't you look totally inconspicuous," Rin said.

"Head around the back." Hei said. "We'll go in through the garage."

It was easy to slip in through the parking garage. There had only been two guards Hei had easily dispatched. This probably meant they were expected," Rin thought. Hei opened the door as they walked into the hospital. The drop in temperature was the first thing she noticed. Hei slipped his mask on. Rin raised a hand and pointed with two fingers. She and Hei both had tiny vials of water on their persons now, allowing Yin to keep full tabs on them.

Hei glanced around the corner, hearing the whine of the camera. He considered destroying it, but that would raise attention. Instead he and Rin slipped quietly through the halls, carefully listening to the footfalls of guards to avoid them.

The place was sterile, almost disturbingly so. It was almost wholly white and immaculate, with long hallways and rooms inside. They heard the moans inside several of them. Rin gritted her teeth, but Hei shook his head. She understood…they could deal with that later. The priority was Huang and Sayara.

He didn't recognize the voices so it couldn't be Huang in the rooms. Rin dared to glance in one, seeing a form strapped to a bed. It looked like it was rotting. She couldn't even tell the gender.

She repressed a shudder, glancing to Hei. He nodded once and gestured further. She could tell they'd nearly hit the stairs and elevators when she heard the click.

Each door slid automatically suddenly and Rin realized the error. They'd been found out. Each door was automatic and air tight. They were suddenly trapped inside

Hei snapped back as air vents on the ceiling began to leak a greenish gas. Hei ran to the nearest door and seized it, discharging his power to try to short the lock. It must have been controlled elsewhere, because it held. Rin seized Hei's hand. "This way!" she shouted, forsaking stealth. "Yin, get going, now!"

Hei and Rin sprinted out as guards around the halls began to come out, just as confused as the next. Hei made a choice. He seized Rin's wrist and flung her suddenly. She had time for a yelp of surprise as Hei discharged his power on the metal floor. Not a single man was wearing rubber boots.

Rin hit the ground, wind knocked out of her. She managed to struggle up as the gas began filling the halls. "Warn me…next…" She growled as Hei helped her.

"Think of anything?"

"Not a damn thing. This could be it."

"If it helps, they probably want us alive. On the other hand…" Rin smiled. "Sayara-"

Hei looked up. Each door was sealed. Either they'd missed surveillance or they'd been expected or the enemy had a Doll as well.

Rin coughed as the first of the gas hit her lungs. Hei sagged against the wall…Rin then saw the faint blue aura appear around his body and for a moment he seemed to move again before he sagged to his knees and fell forward.

Rin felt her vision go, along with all consciousness.

She awoke, strapped down to a table. "Hei…?"

"Here." He answered. She blinked, vision returning. Hei was on a raised table, his hands tied above his head, his shirt, coat and mask gone.

"You weren't out long as all." The girlish voice tittered as Rin turned her head to see the familiar figure of Sayara Yamanobe smiling at her. A sudden flash of those same delicate hands threading needle after needle into her skin hit her and she tensed before Sayara walked over, rubbing a hand over Rin's cheek. "But then, we are both immortal. It took ages after what you did for technology to progress to the point I could walk again, you little slut."

"This isn't a new fetish?" Rin managed, Hei remaining silent.

"Mmm, I'd admit I'm enjoying it on that level." Sayara's eyes sparkled. "But I've been left with many questions over these years. For starters, why do Time Fruits only heal you if you weren't hurt before they entered your body? What is Yggdrasil? Why can humans not see it but immortals can? Why is it so closely linked to the Gate? Questions, questions…" She looked over to Hei. "And you…BK-201."

Hei's black eyes stayed on her face, betraying nothing.

"You're handsome. Much cuter than I expected. I'm glad. Your friend is just so repulsive I couldn't work up the appetite for him. Oh, he is alive. We have him as the first test subject in a few days' time, though. We didn't expect you quite so quickly…"

"What've you told the people here?" Rin asked. Sayara giggled.

"Nothing. They know precisely what's happening. They'll just be immortal along with me when Higan goes into play and we achieve the immortal utopia."

"Utopia?"

"Humans, Contractors, who cares? Higan is the bio-weapon, spread to every corner of the globe. Only our kind will survive…and once we manufacture immortality to both genders, only the most perfect will stay immortal."

"Hitler'd be proud," Rin muttered.

"Now that's rude…" She raised a scalpel in a gloved hand, running it down to sever Rin's shirt. Hei tensed as Sayara ran it slowly over Rin's skin to create a thin red line. "Is that instinctive? You must know she's immortal now, don't you? Do you want to protect her?"

She began to make a sawing motion with the scalpel. "We'll keep her alive a while. I do want to play with her more, and she can tell us so much. So can you. There's never been a vivisection of a Contractor…but that'd be a waste from the start."

She walked over to him, holding up a gloved hand. "These are just the right rubber that your deadly little powers can't get through. I made sure to coat my whole skin with the rest substance. Use all the powers you want. Those straps don't conduct and me? Well…" She ran a hand over her his cheek. Rin tensed as several doctors walked over to her.

"Doctor Yamanobe, we-"

"Right, right, vivisection. It can wait a few minutes." Sayara said testily. "Just wait outside for a minute."

The doctors apparently knew better than to disobey and filed out quickly. Sayara smiled at Hei.

"You really are beautiful," she whispered. "Such a face…lovely collarbones…have you fucked him yet? I bet you have…"

Rin saw one of her hands go slower, slipping into Hei's pants. His eyes narrowed and his pupils turned red, the blue glow appearing.

"What'd I just tell you?" Sayara whispered, her smile growing predatory. Rin saw her hand moving. Hei's hands flexed at the restraints. She gritted her teeth, feeling a surge of helplessness.

"You bitch…" She snarled.

"Temper, temper." Sayara scolded, smiling at Hei. "You must have had women throwing themselves at your feet…" Rin saw her muscles contract as if she squeezed and Hei gave a hiss of breath.

"Too proud to talk? Thinking how you'll kill me…? You can try. Or we can just have fun later…" She whispered in his ear. Hei's head suddenly turned and his teeth snapped at her neck. She dodged away, laughing with exhilaration.

"I'm immortal, you can't do anything anyways!"She smirked. "But that was just…rude."

Rin remembered being secured in the chair all those years ago, Sayara dressed in the white corset as she gleefully tortured her. Her heart pounded in her chest as she bit her lip hard enough to draw blood. Hei…

She saw Sayara's hand go back before her head dipped out of sight. Rin saw Hei's eyes…shame, pain, humiliation, and burning fury.

Rin locked her eyes on his. "Just look at me…" She whispered. She wanted to try to reassure him, but nothing came to her head. Hei…

She'd tried shoving him away at Carmine, tried to pretend she didn't feel a fascination towards him. She hadn't felt this helpless in decades, maybe centuries. She wanted to rip Yamanobe's heart out.

Sayara came back up an eternity later, wiping her mouth with a glove. Hei's breath came raggedly as he kept a baleful look on the doctor.

"Magnificent indeed…" She whispered, sliding her hands over his chest. "I'll definitely keep you around. Maybe I'll make a clone of you and keep it as my own personal pet. Wouldn't you like being in my bed every night…?"

Hei didn't respond, keeping his gaze on her. Something seemed to unnerve even the doctor and she turned back to Rin. "Liked the show?"

"I'm going to kill you. For real this time." Rin whispered.

"Everyone, come back in, please!" Sayara called, picking the scalpel back up.

When they began cutting into her, Rin tried to hold her gaze to Hei, to freeze his face to her mind. When they cut out her heart, nothing remained but darkness.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 12, 2011)

Mao scurried through the air vents, now in the form of a mouse he'd managed to tackle outside: something small enough to get through the building.

He could hear voices depending on the route he took. They got closer as he went on. He stopped at what appeared to be an operating room, hearing the voice. "…leave them for now, we have the blood samples, and tissue. We'll be back for them later."

Mao counted to fifty before hopping out and into the room. He hated being in new animal bodies, really, with how their primitive brains worked. He managed to leap up the operating table's legs and scurry up to find…

Rin's body was regenerating, her organs reappearing inside her body. Mao recoiled in disgust at what had been done to her.

Hei's pants were pulled up, but not buttoned. Mao had a sinking suspicion about that. He looked up and whispered Hei's name.

"Mao? You came-"

"You die, the Syndicate will have me killed. I don't fancy living as a rat my whole life," Mao said. "Besides...what you said about partners…anyways…sorry about this, Rin."

He leaned in taking a scalpel in his mouth and begin to pull it free. Rin gave a scream of agony, writhing until Mao worked it free. Holding it carefully-if it fell, that was it- he carried it to her hand. "can you…?"

"Yes, I can." She managed to grasp it and turn it, making little sawing motions at the strap for what seemed an eternity until it severed. She began cutting the rest until the door opened. One doctor walked in. He had time to open his mouth before Rin was on him, wrapping a strap around his throat. "Shouldn't have left the tools in me, doc." She hissed, twisting it to snap his neck.

"Hei…" she ran to him, undoing the straps on him. He stepped down, taking deep breaths. Rin put her hands to his face. "Hei, look at me. Are you-"

"Give me my mask."

She saw it on a table and handed it to him. He slipped it on. "Are my knives in the room?"

"It doesn't look like they were stupid enough to leave a weapon in here with you…" Mao looked around. Hei took deep breaths.

"I'm fine. Let's get Huang and kill her."

"Hei-"

"I said I'm fine." He said harshly and Rin decided not to press him further.

He grabbed his coat off a chair and swung it on, taking several breaths to steady himself. Rin knew how he had to feel before he forced himself on the mission. "Mao. Did you see where Huang-"

"It's on this floor. I heard him in the air vents. Three doors down to the left."

"Can you get out of here?"

"Just put me back in the vent. Yin and Koki are fine."

Rin nodded and lifted him to the vent. "Thanks…"

"Don't mention it…" Mao gave a look to Hei and nodded before scurrying off.

There were two guards outside. Hei seized them both and delivered a fatal discharge before they could do anything. He glanced for anyone else before checking the corpses. He threw the guns to Rin and took the knives for himself before signaling her three doors down.

It was locked but one of the guards had the keys. Rin opened the door. Huang looked up. "What th-"

He was in better shape than them. His leg was bandaged, but otherwise he seemed unhurt. "It's you? Hei? And the-"

"No time, Huang. We're going," Hei said sharply.

Huang paused. "If you're here to kill me, just do it," he said. "It ain't-"

"After I came all this way to save you?" Hei asked impatiently.

Huang paused. "Why would you-"

"We're a team. Aren't we? That's what a team does."

Huang looked dumbfounded for a moment before… "Gimme a gun, will ya?"

Rin handed him one and he checked it. "I can make due. Still a crack shot."

Hei nodded once. If Huang saw anything wrong, he didn't press him. Several men rounded the hall, but Huang raised his gun and fired three shots. All of them dropped with bullets in their heads. "Still got it," He smirked triumphantly.

He could only limp, so Rin had to support him as they went. Men of the organization moved in at points, but Hei was quick to dispatch them, using the floor or his knives. Or Huang simply shot them.

Hei glanced around, seeing Sayara Yamanobe making her way to the stairs. He leaped after her. Sayara turned and drew a gun, firing at him. The bullet caught Hei in the chest but he kept coming, the slug doing nothing more than knocking the wind out of him in the bulletproof coat.

He hit her hard enough to throw her down the stairs, smashing hard enough to break her legs. Sayara screamed in pain as Hei landed on them, driving his knife into her shoulder. "Die," he snarled.

Sayara convulsed, screaming as he discharged the electricity into her through the knife. He didn't let her die then, though. She looked up at him, twitching, but managing a smile.

"I can't die…"

"Good," He hissed and shocked her again. She screamed louder, thrashing under him. He raised the knife, this time intending to stab it through her eye, to keep her down long enough until Rin arrived and knew what to do…when liquid gold seemed to rise from the floor, swallowing her.

Hei sprang back, cursing himself for being so intent on Sayara, he'd missed what was right in front of him. Upstairs, he heard Rin gasp and collapse. Huang looked down.

"It's you?"

Apos stood in the doorway at the bottom of the stairwell. "I did want to see where you were going with that," He said. "But I really couldn't allow her to die just yet." He smiled pleasantly. "Hello, Rin."

"Apos…" she gasped, face flushed with desire. "You-"

"Mmm, oh, right. That. Let me turn it off, hm?" As soon as he said that, Rin was able to stand again, gasping still. "Perks of being an immortal angel, no?

"And what an honor, BK-201. I've heard of you. I did my research, indeed." Apos smiled at him. Hei glared daggers back.

"You should be grateful. The Syndicate might've had your heads if not for me."

Gratitude wasn't what Hei had in mind. He pulled the knife on Apos. "I don't care who you are. Get in my way, you die!"

"You're having a rough day, so I'll let that go," Apos folded his hands into his pockets. "Huang refused my offer, and now there's nobody left in this building save some fleeing doctors. Ah, well, plenty more elsewhere for Sayara to play with. You stop her in time, humanity lives. And that's just the prelude to the Gate…" He smiled. "That'd be telling."

Hei threw the knife, but Apos merely sidestepped, looking bored. "Now that's just rude! Let's get clear…you've all proven yourselves in opposition to me. Continue working for the Syndicate. Dance in the palm of my hands. I look forward to seeing you hurt more and creating even tastier memories."

He grinned. "Keep on looking for your poor lost sister; I want to see what happens." His red eyes found Hei's mask. "I want to see what that woman said."

"That woman. You mean Amber-"

"That name again…" Apos's eyes flashed and he looked to the three. Huang raised his gun and fired, putting a round through Apos's eye.

Apos just smiled as the wound closed. "Rudeness again? Well, I'll just take my leave. Rin? It's been too long, we must do this again. Give the old man my best!"

Hei watched as the liquid gold swallowed Apos again. He turned to the others. Huang was breathing heavy. "Hei…"

"We're leaving," He said brusquely, still shaking slightly. Rin took deep breaths as Huang looked to her.

"The hell was that-"

"We'll explain everything soon enough," Rin said, moving to Hei, putting a hand on his shoulder. "We need to go."

She looked to Hei who was trembling still. Her heart trembled again.

For the first time, they'd all seen it. The Syndicate was dangerous, other governments were deadly to.

But tonight, they'd had their first encounter together with the true enemy.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 12, 2011)

A bit darker than some of the other chapters, but still good.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome chapter dude. Huang is great, and loved Mao and Koki's bonding.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 21, 2011)

When they exited the facility, nobody spoke at first. Mao had already assumed his cat body and was racing over. "There you are!" He called. "Are we clear?"

Huang winced in pain, favoring his injured leg. "They patched me up pretty good in there," he muttered. "Even you got in on the action, furball?"

"We'd all be lost without your charming personality," Mao said, glancing to Rin and Hei. "You're both alright, good. We have a safehouse that's a bit of a drive, but it's the best we can do." Mao turned his head as Koki's car approached. "We can leave the other car here. Huang, you drive with me and Yin. Rin, can you and Hei-"

"Yes," Rin said. "We'll retrieve the cellphone, too." She reached for Hei but saw him tense before quickly flinching from her hand. Huang blinked slightly at that. Mao's mouth set into a line as he realized his suspicions were confirmed.

"The doctor. Is she-"

"She got away," Hei said, the mask obscuring his features. Mao, however, could feel the animal rage deep inside Hei now. He thought of something to say, but quickly thought better of it.

Koki unlocked the car doors. "I don't think anyone's left, but others still might be coming. We should go."

Mao hopped into the car before Huang limped into the driver side. "Dunno who you are, but guess I should thank ya." He looked to Yin. "And you, too, Yin."

The doll instead turned her vacant stare on Hei and for a moment, Mao almost thought her lip trembled as her hands tensed. "Hei," She said softly.

"Hei," Rin said. "We should go, too. Koki, drive to the safehouse they mentioned. I'll take Hei back to the apartment. Meet me there after you make certain everything's fine, okay?"

Koki nodded before locking the doors and driving off. Rin watched the car vanished before signaling Hei. Hei sprinted ahead to where they'd left the car, Rin following quickly. At least they'd left her keys close by?

Hei ducked down, retrieving the cellphone before tossing it back. Rin opened it, punching in Mimi's number.

"Rin? What happened? We saw you go off and Koki-"

"We're on the way back. We got clear and we're safe. It's Sayara. Mimi, I need you to run through everything you can double time from here on."

"Right," Mimi's voice sounded worried. "I'll get back to the informant, too. Rin, do you know about anything-"

"A death cult, higan and Sayara? I know everything you do. Hei's with me, I'll be fine for now."

Hei got in the passenger seat. He'd already shrugged off the effects of the gas, but Rin could feel something inside him now.

"Take off the mask?it's too conspicuous." It was a stupid excuse. She wanted to look him in the eye, to reassure him it was over now. She didn't want him to bottle his feelings inside. She had suffered Sayara's ministrations before and knew what he had to be feeling. She remembered the helplessness on that table as she saw the humiliation and shame in his eyes.

Part of her wanted to reach over and put her hand on his, but she knew it wouldn't be welcome. Hei hesitated a moment before he reached up and removed the blank face, revealing his own features. His black eyes were cold, staring ahead without seeing anything, his mouth set in a thin line.

"We'll get her next tim-"

"Drive," He said flatly.

Rin breathed in as she set the car out. "Do you need-"

"No."

Rin closed her mouth, looking ahead at the road. "I didn't expect-"

"I didn't see it coming either," Hei said, keeping his eyes ahead. "I'd never screwed up that bad before."

Rin decided to just run the next red light after making sure there were no police in sight. "It's a long drive, you know."

Hei was silent for a short moment before he asked at last, "Apos. Who is he?"

"He's a man?always chasing immortality."

"He was the one behind Laura."

"He sent her to kill me a few times. I don't think he ever expected her to succeed. He's someone who preys on immortals like me."

"And he's behind Sayara as well," Hei concluded. Rin decided it was best to keep talking.

"Whenever he plans something, there are multiple levels to it. He knows of the Syndicate at least. Do you even know anyone high up in that organization?"

"No. The Syndicate's too careful to let people like me know anything about its top heads. The only person who knew any of them was Amber in South America during the war. She never told me anything, though."

"Apos could be there."

"He could be," Hei said. "He said he was an angel?"

Rin pursed her lips before she flushed in embarrassment. "Angels?Hei, you can't see Yggdrasil?the tree that exists between this world and the next?"

"I heard what Sayara said," he was forcing himself to focus on the mission, keeping his mind sharp.

"The time fruits are spores of Yggdrasil," Rin said. "Men become angels, our predators. What I felt there was?" she glanced aside, hiding the look in her own eyes. "Desire. We can't control it," She didn't even remember if she'd told him this before. She just wanted to keep talking.

"Apos's kept himself alive by preying on immortals. He tortures them, takes their time fruits. I've seen him do it. He's always looked for a path to permanent immortality?I've known him for centuries."

"And his regeneration is superior to yours. Even you'd take time to get up from a bullet in the brain."

"You saw that when Wei killed me," Rin said, looking to him.

Hei was looking at her. "This isn't the first time I've seen you in a dangerous situation."

"Look who's talking," she tried a smile.

"You enjoy this," Hei said. "The danger. I saw it before things went wrong. When you were at the Wong party, a lot of that wasn't fake."

Rin's smile turned gentle. "When you live as long as I do, Hei, what do you think you have after a thousand years? I've experienced more than you can even imagine. If I just retired quietly, I'd lose most interest in living before long. Boredom's the real worst enemy of immortals. Living dangerously is what I have to do."

Hei just accepted this with a simply nod. Rin breathed in. He didn't understand, but how could he? She'd lived a solitary existence for most of her life. The rush of danger was what reminded her of being alive. The satisfaction when she won at the end?

But sometimes, it went wrong. Tonight had been one of those times. She unconsciously reached out and slipped her hand on his. Hei tensed, but didn't withdraw this time.

"There was someone I cared about," Rin said. "But he left me a long time ago. He said it was for my safety?he taught me a lot?how to read, how to write?about immortality?"

"All I remember now is back to the night the stars vanished," Hei said. "After that, I learned to kill. I killed for Amber. I killed for the Syndicate."

"You didn't kill me," Her hand clasped his gently. She didn't want to be pushed away this time.

"No," He shook his head. "Amber used to say we should run away together." He closed his eyes. "Running to a place where we could see the stars. It's just another lie she told me. There aren't any more stars now. There never will be."

She squeezed his hand and was relieved he let her this time.

"Does this make us partners?" She asked, locking her eyes to his.

He was forcing his pain down now. She realized this was due to what had to be years of practice. For that matter, she still didn't know what she was feeling.

He gave a nod. "For now?I need to find what Apos knows about Amber."


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 21, 2011)

The car soon arrived back at Rin's apartment. She parked it and let them back in, taking a moment to confirm from Koki he had safely dropped Yin, Mao and Huang off before Mimi raced in with Genta.

Genta gratefully leaped at Rin, licking her face. Rin managed a laugh, heaving the huge dog off her as Carmine and Mimi filled the doorway.

"Rin, my god!" Mimi pulled her in to a hug, pressing their bodies together. "You…you had me freaked out!"

"It's alright…" Rin hugged her before embracing Carmine as well. "Sorry to worry you."

Hei faced Carmine for a moment. Something must have passed between them because Hei gave a short nod. "I'm glad you're still safe, Carmine."

Rin saw the warmth return to him for a moment before she put a hand on his shoulder. Hei tensed for a moment and Rin cursed herself. "If you need a minute, there's a room down the hall and to the left."

He gave a short nod and walked out. Rin turned to face the others. "He's going to just wait for confirmation before he goes."

Carmine frowned. "What happened?"

"Sayara did," Rin realized that wasn't sufficient, but Carmine realized enough and she puts a hand to her mouth.

"My god…" For a moment shock and horror gave way to fury and something lit behind Carmine's gentle green eyes: a fire that Rin had never seen in her before. All of a sudden, Rin realized how this gentle woman could once have been the most feared killer in Heaven's War. The hatred and rage were terrifying to behold. If Sayara was in the room then, Rin had no doubt Carmine would have torn her apart

"You shouldn't leave him alone," Carmine said after a moment.

"You're the one who should-"

Carmine breathed in. "Rin…I know how I feel about him…but I know how you feel about him."

Rin was taken aback for a moment. "How I-"

"You were there tonight. You've been through the same thing. The person he needs most right now is you. Hei's done everything for me, but…" she looked at her hands. "There's too much blood here for him to forget right now. I can't sit back again…if I have to-"

"Wait, you CAN'T leave here and get closer to the Gate," Mimi said. "If-"

"If it's far enough, I can still fight. I haven't forgotten everything, Mimi. I won't let the next mission go."

Rin bit her lip. She knew Hei's feelings towards Carmine were…warm to say the least, but…

How do I feel, then? And how long should I sit here wondering then?

She took one step forward and set down the hallway.

She opened the door. Hei had removed his coat and was standing at the window, resting a hand on it as he focused his gaze in the direction of the Gate.

"Hei…" She said after a moment. Hei turned to see her.
"Rin," He said.

"Hei…I should've done something-"

"It wasn't your fault," He responded, shaking his head. "I've dealt with worse, Rin. I'll get through this."

She realized he was serious. He'd lost his sister, his home, his childhood after the Gate. One more pain like that….how much did he have to hurt to just label something like this just another day.

"Not alone. Not if you don't want to." She took a step forward.

Hei watched her before she looked to him. "Can I?"

He gave a nod after a moment and Rin gently wrapped her arms around him, guiding him close to her and holding him.

Hei allowed it for a moment before he reached up and gently put his own arms around her. Rin realized at once he was not the only one being comforted now. How much had she been hurt in the last years, decades and centuries? How much did she recognize from him because she saw it in herself?

She let him hold her, neither making any move to do more.

She didn't realize how much time had passed for a long while, but the question remained: are we partners now? Or is it more?
____

Sayara was asleep when Apos left the room, walking out to the balcony that overlooked the towering, snowy mountains in the distance. Laura gave a quick nod. "Apos," she said. "Didn't go well?"

"It went fine. I learned enough, and the Syndicate isn't set back from its goal," Apos gave her a smile as he extended a hand, a time fruit in it. He'd acquired it earlier that evening. He raised it over his head and squeezed until it cracked, opening his mouth to catch the warm, white fluid.

His red eyes rolled back in pleasure as the memories of pain, suffering and sadness enveloped him. The taste of such things was simply addicting. He licked his lips to catch every delicious drop before throws the shell off the balcony.

"The Doctor?"

"Resting. I'll send her back later. She'll go along with the plan until she succeeds or gets stopped, of course," Apos grinned. "As for you, I'll think of something."

Laura gave a nod, looking relieved enough. "And Rin?"

"I'll put together something really special. As for Hei…do you know him, Laura?"

"By rep," she said. "Everyone knows about the Black Reaper. He's got a body count big enough to fill that gorge down that."

Apos glanced down. The bottom wasn't even visible this far up. "Rin seems fond of him," He mused. "I've heard of him before of course…"

He remembered the mocking, arrogant smile of that woman, her liquid amber eyes locked on his five years ago. And her words…You still don't understand, do you? I've seen how it ends…you're going to die screaming.

A shudder of fury hit him and his smile vanished. Laura paused, taking a step back from him. "Apos?"

"Momentary lapse," He hissed. Remembering her tone before she'd vanished. There's nothing in you. You are inferior to Hei even now.

Apos, the immortal angel? Inferior to some half-baked Contractor? It was absurd, it made no sense. That damn woman always made it her objective to ruin his plans. He wondered how many times she'd made the attempt...but her price was a heavy one. If she was active now, there could only be several payments remaining to her.

He thought of Rin, imagining her writhing underneath him, body twisting with pain and desire as he prepared the finishing touches on a delicacy shaped by a life of over a thousand years' worth of pain. What was more…the preparation of his final ascendancy.

"I'm sending you back, Laura. You know what to do."

Laura had time for a nod before gold light enveloped her. Apos reached out and had it envelop Sayara as well. Her little virus was fun, but he had one more visit to pay.

In the grand hall of the old castle lodged into the snowy mountains, the man sat at the head of a huge table, eating the time fruits from a bowl in front of him. Despite his incredible age, the man looked a vigorous, handsome forty, with chin length black hair and a short beard. He leaned back in his seat. "Tonight didn't go as well as you expected, did it, Apos?"

Apos gave a chuckle that built until it was a full roar of laughter before the laughing stopped and he focused on the man in the chair. "Shut up, you relic," he hissed in a voice colder than the snows surrounding the castle.

"I know how you've called Rin all these years. I know how you've tried to protect her from me. The time is drawing close, old man."

The man frowned at him. "You are a fool, Apos. You do not deserve the honor at which you stand."

"The guardianship of Yggdrasil? I'm afraid I see that a little differently than you did. You viewed it as your burden, your responsibility. Yggdrasil belongs to me to enjoy now. I will probe the mysteries it holds, and what is beyond the Gate. They say you gain what you've lost there if you pay the price."

"You've lost nothing," the former Guardian said venomously. "You take from others. That's all you've ever done. You steal their lives, their hope, their bonds…"

"And it makes them taste wonderful," Apos chuckled. "But we can debate philosophy all day, you know. I'm going to take what's rightfully mine then: the permanent guardianship of Yggdrasil. The Gate…everything."

"So that's it. You require a sacrifice to make it yours, with the blood of the Guardian. As well as-"

"A tragedy large enough to make it occur, yes. Sayara is, of course, plan A. Plan B? Well, I let the Syndicate have their fun, too." Apos smiles. "No telling Rin, either. I will monitor you, old man."

Apos moved so he could put his hands on the old man's shoulders. "Tajimamor: the one who found the fruits at the tree's roots and became immortal. And now he sits, helpless to affect a thing. Rin's moving on, you know. She's quite taken with the Contractor. BK-201, I believe."

Tajimamori met Apos's crimson gaze. "Then I wish her the best. Is such a notion beyond your understanding?"

Apos smiled. "You have a front row seat to watch the world you love so much burn, old man. You can see Rin die, too. And her new lover. The best part is, you can't do anything."

The golden light rose and swallowed Apos as well. Tajimamori took a breath.

He'd never felt so weak. Apos had all the power over him since he'd taken the guardianship years ago. He did the only thing he could now: have faith.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 21, 2011)

Itzhak glanced to his partner as he arrived back at the van. The area was a deserted one near the bridge, filled with vegetation that swayed gently in the breeze. To all appearances, Itzhak might have looked like a shabby drifter, with his tattered clothing, unkempt black hair and several days' worth of stubble, but one look in his eyes would reveal the cleverness and calculation there.

"Got a cigarette?" his partner asked. Bertha wore her light hair in a short bob that seemed oddly out of place on her head. She was a thick, heavy set woman, the image of the opera singer she had been a life time ago.

"Why do you need one now?" Itzhak frowned. Bertha pointed back under the bridge. A man lay facedown by the small pond near the bridge.

"Is he dead?" Itzhak asked dispassionately.

"He was spying on me, so yeah," Bertha shrugged. "I need to make my payment."

Itzhak reached into his pocket, removing a cigarette case and passing it to his partner. "From what I've gathered, there was an incident not long ago at an old hospital."

"Did our orders change?"

"More or less. We're to investigate it now," Itzhak shrugged before glancing up. Near the bridge, in the grass…he saw the faint, unmistakable glow of doll observation…"

His pupils began to glow and he extended a hand, beckoning the specters to him before he pulled his hand. The ghosts launched at him and he accepted them. The moment they touched him, they vanished, absorbed into his body.

"There…I've got some more information now," He said with quiet satisfaction. "Nobody knows what really happened, but some recovered footage could indicate one of our targets. And…" He glanced suddenly at the water. "I see I missed one."

He jerked a hand at the specter….and his eyes widened. He grinned. "What luck. I think I just got information on our first primary target…"

A distance away, Yin's eyes flew up and her hands clutched at her chest. She slumped to her knees and then fell over. For the first time in ten years, she was truly blind..
____

_Ten years ago, the girl felt gentle hands guiding her own. "See? Just like that, Kirsi…"

"I don't get it, Mr. Kastinen!" She protested with all the haughtiness and stubbornness of a little girl, folding her arms and puffing her cheeks.

Her teacher was a patient, caring man, and was not to be deterred. "You have to feel the music, Kirsi. Let it flow through you…"

Another voice came, gentle and caring. "It's okay if you don't understand yet, Kirsi. He-"

"Don't treat me like a child, mother!" She snapped suddenly. As always, her world was darkness. Her purple eyes stared ahead while seeing nothing. She had long since memorized every key on the piano.

She took her mother's silence for surprise and hurt, but Mr. Kastinen's gentle voice came again. "It's alright, Kirsi. I never understood it at your age, either. Why don't we have a break and have some tea before we continue?"

The girl looked ahead before asking. "Is it a full moon tonight?"

"It might be…" Mr. Kastinen said before… "You're right, it is! How did you know?"

For the first time that night, a true smile blossomed on the girl's face. "I knew it! I can just feel it…I always do…" She lowered her hands to the keys and began to play: a soft, sweet and haunting melody sounded through the room, filling the silence as, driven by the light of the moon, she let the music flow through her.

She could remember it all, even though her face made no expression. She felt it, deep inside, though she could not smile, nor laugh or cry. She had the memories etched into her soul of the night the stars faded: the night her mother had died.

Yin, once known as Kirsi, lay on the ground, memories flooding through her: she whispered a single name again and again, screaming for his help against the darkness that absorbed her now.

"Hei. Hei."

Help me…her mind cried.

Don't leave me all alone…._


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome chapter dude.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 27, 2011)

When the sun had risen, it brought with it a fresh new day.

It also brought with it a new client for world famous super sleuth Guy Kurosawa!

The man's name was Kasteen or Konstantine or something like that. Guy's head was full of so many things (such as how to pay off his rent which he could have sworn had been jacked up that month, how many eating establishments he had to avoid until he had cash, and how precisely he made those demonic little kitty hell beasts stay away from his place of business) that the name of a new client was easy to forget.

Rin had indeed been a real pal, sending him this one. The guy was a big star in his native Finland who went on worldwide piano tours. Guy had never seen much use for pianos himself: pianos were just a signal for the worst kind of dame: the kind who'd steal your heart before she went for your wallet. It was a cold, lonely life he lived? literally since he forgot to pay the heating bill last week.

"That's Kastinen," the man corrected irritably, folding his arms. "Elis Kastinen."

"Well, Mr. Kastaken, you're not the first pianist to travel this far to hire the famous Guy Kurosawa!"

"Kurosawa??" The blond pianist blinked, pulled a book out of his jacket pocket. "I could have sworn I put the order in to the Asogi Consult-"

"Hey, Rin Asogi's a trusted business associate of mine," Guy grinned. "In fact, I taught her everything she shows!"

Kiko folded her arms. His pink-haired assistant rolled her eyes. "She was licensed long before you w-"

Guy quickly shut her up by raising his voice. "Any case she can solve, I can solve better!"

The man practically had 'PAYCHECK' stamped on his head. Guy Kurosawa never let his quarry escape when there were bills to pay.

"Hmm?well, I suppose," Kastinen said. "I'm here looking for a girl. Her name is Kirsi, she'd be in her early twenties at this point." He removed a photo, setting it on the table.

She looked familiar?a girl with silver hair bound up with a purple ribbon and purple eyes.

"I believe she's ill, so it's very important I find her."

"No problem, pal!" Guy grinned. "The Kurosawa-"

"I know her!" Kiko's eyes bulged out. "She's in that tobacco stand near my favorite juice bar! Leave it to us, sir! The Kurosawa detective agency is on the case!"
----
Itzhak was sat in a chair, scribbling at the small pocket book he always carried. Bertha walked over and plucked it away.

"Hey?" Itzhak started, looking up with narrowed eyes.

"Poetry?" She cocked an eyebrow, smirking as she read it. "Silently, the girl sits, waves bathing her feet. She looks to the sky, unaware?.you could at least make it rhyme," She handed the book back.

"It's my payment, I never wrote before I got this power," Itzhak scowled. "I can track their Doll now. We can get a drop on them later on today. The FSB were pretty clear with their orders. With your powers, we shouldn't have a problem."

"Are we expecting any more trouble?" Bertha went all business now, her playful chiding gone. "The Syndicate's not the only thing out there."

"It's possible," Itzhak admitted, snapping the book shut and flexing a hand. "The fact of it is, too much has been happening to make sense of it. Even the spirits of these Dolls don't tell me much. And in the case of our target, it's?jumbled."

"I've never heard you have a problem before, Itzhak." Bertha took a seat.

"Neither have I," he shrugged. "We should arrive in Tokyo before long if we get moving. I need you to deal with BK-201 as soon as we see him."

"Understood," Bertha nodded. Bertha had no close quarters combat training and Itzhak himself was, of course, useless as anything but a scout or intelligence agent. That said, the two had worked together long enough to be familiar with one another's powers, even if this was the first time they'd been in close enough proximity for Bertha to truly see Itzhak's Price. Itzhak had never seen anyone, Contractor or human, get up from Bertha's first attack. As powerful as BK-201 was, Itzhak could not envision a situation, even from the data of BK-201 the jumbled memories of the Doll gave him, that he could survive Bertha's lethal powers.

"All paid up, then?" Bertha asked. Itzhak answered with a small nod.

"Good. Let's go."

Hans leaned back, looking up to the face of his employer. "The Doll?" He asked, turning flat gray eyes on the smiling, boyish face.

The man who called himself Apos closed his eyes for a moment. "You don't need to know everything. You merely came highly recommended. A war veteran?"

Hans didn't see the point in continuing lines of conversation, giving a light shrug. He had no idea why the man would have come to hire him without knowing his talents as a Contractor anyways. This client was merely making idle chatter

"Of course," Apos said, opening his crimson eyes. "You're familiar with BK-201, I trust?"

"Everyone is," The Contractor said curtly, flex. His pale, pockmarked face was lined with scars, his ears so full of holes they seemed ragged flaps of skin. He looked the part of the damaged veteran.

"Can you kill him?"

"Maybe," Hans said after a moment's consideration. "He the job?"

"Not precisely. His Doll is," Apos said.

"What do you want with a Doll?" the Contractor tried to hide his surprise at that. One typically didn't hire high priced mercenaries just for Doll recovery.

"Information, if you have to know. I'm paying, so does it matter?"

"Not really," Hans shrugged, reaching for the dark satchel next to him, lifting it and slinging it over his shoulder. He wasn't a large man, but he was well built, looking the part of the soldier he'd been before the Gate had appeared. "You have an image?"

The man produced a photograph, revealing a silver haired, purple eyed woman. "I wrote down the relevant location information on the back. You can probably find her in those districts."

"I'll look," Hans said. "The fee will be in my account?"

"Half's already there, half when the job is done. I honor my business deals," Apos said. "Do a good job and I'll compensate you double your usual fee."

"Generous," Hans said with a light nod.

"I have deep pockets," Apos replied, smile broadening. "Enjoy the hunt."
----
Rin's phone rang entirely too early. She'd had no greater desire than to sleep for the rest of the week, but that seemed shot now.

She reached out to her bed side, seizing the phone and ripping it to her ear, managing to growl out a 'hello' as her eyes blearily adjusted to the light of the sun.

"Rin! Rin, did you hear?"
"Guy??" She muttered. Oh, someone hated her upstairs? "Someone better be dead for you to-"

"That guy you recommended my way hired us after all, and he's loaded!"

Images of Guy and his tacky trenchcoat being burned in a massive lake of fire danced in her mind. "That's?fantastic, Guy. Listen, can you call back-"

"All we have to do is find this girl! And I know how women like to think alike, so you might know where she could be!"

All. My. Hate. "Guy?this can't wait five hours-"

"Her name's Kirsi," the undeterred detective said."Uhhh?from the picture, she's got silver hair, looks real serious, purple eyes?this Katornin guy-"

Wait?that sounds like?oh, fuck my life? "Guy?maybe I should see the photo?"

"Well, yeah, sure?but just remember, this case belongs to the world famous detective, Guy Kuro-"

"Meet me at the park in one hour," Rin said, forcing honey into her voice. "And I'll see just what help I can give you?"

Guy reacted like the immature man child she knew he was and feverishly agreed. Rin sighed in relief. "Let me square things with Mimi first. Don't do anything stupid until I'm there."


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 27, 2011)

"The world famous detective never-" She hung up there, rubbing her head before pulling herself out of bed. She was fond of Guy, but sometimes he was so infuriating. She wondered how he'd react if she ever told him she'd lived through the thirties and forties and the 'hardboiled detectives' he loved so much were mostly myths created by men like Dashiell Hammett and Raymond Chandler. He'd probably mishear her.

She yanked herself up, giving a stretch, dressed in only her underwear now. She and Hei hadn't spoken since the incident with Sayara and she considered again if he was worried he was exposing too much of himself to her. Most times, she would have considered the tough guy act charming, but ultimately trite. After what had happened between them thus far, however, she was thinking about him more and more. She respected how well he was managing to cope with everything. Their relationship had, granted, gotten off to a rocky start, with mutual attacks on both sides, but nowshe felt comfortable in his presence.

When she put her suit on, she walked to the main room. Carmine was already awake, doing her morning exercises. "Doing alright?"

"Well enough," Rin said, waving a hand. Mimi was at the computer, typing away.

"Mornin' Rin! You're up early!"

"Not by choice," Rin growled lightly. Mimi grinned.

"Well, if you wanna crawl in bed later, I could join ya?"

Rin couldn't help but smile at that. Carmine shook her head with a smile. "You two can have fun, I'll be reading later."

Mimi smiled at their friend. "You could join in drinking later?"

"Thanks, but no thanks. Alcohol doesn't agree with me," Carmine smiled, rubbing her head. Things between her and Rin hadn't changed as a result of what had happened with Hei. Rin had lived too long to start acting like a jealous teenager now, after all.

"Just wish I could do more here," Carmine said. "I'm probably changed enough that I can walk down the street and handle things on my own"

Rin nodded, "But get too close to the Gate"

"I know. But there's a lot of space between there," Carmine breathed in. Rin knew she was more scared of changing back than anything, but stillthat kind of bravery

"We'll see. What I have now's pretty light." Rin smiled, putting an arm around Carmine and giving her a grin. "How's the fighting coming along?"

"The sparring helps. A lot. Now that my muscles are getting back in shape," Carmine flexed a hand and Rin was pleased to see the strength in her grip when she gave Rin's hand a friendly squeeze. "At the least I can be more than tech support."

"On behalf of hackers everywhere? Thanks.." Mimi grinned, tossing Genta a treat.

Rin chuckled. "Well, anyways, I might take you up on that later, Mimi" She leaned in and kissed Mimi's cheek gently. Perhaps a little bit of friendly fun would cheer her up later.

"This shouldn't take long. I'll see you guys later"!

Yin had staggered out of the alley in the morning when the pink haired girl had found her. The girl had gone on about looking for her with someone she named Guy Kurosawa, and had dragged Yin off to a juice bar. None of her team had come to find her since the past evening. They must have assumed she was fine. If Yin were capable of it, she wouldn't blame them: something like this had never happened before.

The girl had introduced herself as Kiko and was grinning merrily. "Go on, drink up" she pushed the juice towards Yin gently. "this place gives free refills on everything!"

"You're lucky we found you," the other girl said. "Though you don't smile much, do you?"

"Smile?" Yin asked, blinking slightly.

Kiko glanced to Yin's black and purple outfit. "And that's really something else! You could totally smile, it'd make you look so much better!" She reaches out and gently pulled the corners of Yin's mouth up into a smile. "You into cosplay?"

"What's cosplay?" Yin intoned before Kiko released her. "Just wait right here while we go make a call, ok? Don't go anywhere!"

She walked off with her friend to outside quickly, pulling out a phone. Yin considered what she had said.

Smile? But Yin could not smile. She hadn't smiled in ten years. Not a single emotion had ever appeared on her face since the night the stars had vanished. Since the night the silver light she had once loved so much vanished forever.

Trying to recapture that memory, she reaches up with her fingers and pulled her lips up into the smile. She felt nothing from it.

She had the vague recollections of running her fingers over keys, producing beautiful music. She recalled the feel of the moon in the sky, shining down upon her. She had never seen it, so she could only describe 'silver' as the feeling it gave her. She had never felt it again. Was it because the sky was different, or the light was artificial? Or had the little girl she had once been changed forever when the Gate appeared?

Yin then felt something...something she could not lose. She stood up, without truly knowing why and made her way to the door, slipping past the girls. She'd forgotten they were even there now.

She felt what could only be her spirit now. She turned the corner, walking slowly, hesitantly until she could feel grass under her feet before a hand took her shoulder. "That's far enough," The unfamiliar voice said. "I'm the one who took your specter."

If Yin could, she may have felt panic. But all she felt now was cold acceptance.

Itzhak didn't particularly relish this part of the job. Dolls were, after all, barely sentient beings who bore no malice towards anyone and forged no bonds save what they were programmed with. Tricking one and luring it in to have memories extracted seemed cheap or even cruel.

Orders, however, were orders. Bertha was waiting safely by the van. He'd lured the doll down past the alley to a small garden under construction up top. He knew that meant nobody would interrupt them now.

"I'm sorry about this," Itzhak said. He knew that was a useless statement. "Don't worry, after your mind-" He glanced suddenly, seeing movement. He relaxed, seeing it was just a cat.

The moment he turned away, the cat leaped on his back and scratched at him viciously, even shouting, "Yin, run! Hei's coming!"

Well, this was a new step to this plan, Itzhak thought sourly, grabbing for the feline, but it leaped away. The Doll took a step back, before turning and running out. Itzhak cursed his luck, managing to knock the cat away before taking off after the Doll. She hadn't gotten far. He grabbed her shoulders and shoved her to the ground, just hard enough to incapacitate her.

"Alright, that's far-" He reached for his gun, intending to shoot the damned cat, but then he looked up, seeing

He cursed, seeing the man in black, with the white mask.

"BK-201" He whispered.

The other Contractor didn't wait for an explanation. His knife appeared in his hand and he leaped forward when

The cry rocked through the day's silence and Itzhak gasped, feeling his heart shake in his chest. BK-201 on the other hand, tumbled back from the force of it. Itzhak turned and saw Bertha there. He couldn't believe his luck.

She must have wondered what was taking so long and come to investigate. She took a breath, the blue glowing appearing anew as her pupils turned red. She intoned another cry, blowing a sonic blast at the area. The cat cried out, putting his paws to try to cover his ears.

Above, the construction rattled and the steel rafters came loose. BK-201 leaped away. "Yin, go!" He shouted. His voice sounded curiously human, Itzhak thought.

Itzhak knew if he stepped at the Doll, BK-201 would probably kill him. Bertha had paused for a second wind. Itzhak dived out of the way to give her a free shot at BK-201. With a clear attack path, Bertha could eschew attacking the area and simply focus on BK-201 himself.

Then the rafter suddenly lifted on its own and flung itself at BK-201. He pulled himself back, flipping over it as it smashed into the walls with bone-crushing force. Itzhak blinked. That had not been Bertha.

The man had come from the street. Itzhak saw he was wearing completely ordinary and unassuming clothing. He wasn't particularly tall, he was well muscled and his face was hideously scarred. He reached into a satchel at his side and fiddled in for a moment before withdrawing what appeared to be a thin needle from the pack and lifting it to his nose. Itzhak immediately realized what his remuneration had to be.

Gritting his teeth, the man forced the needle through a nostril, deep enough to create a hole before pulling it out and extending it. The telltale glow appeared and the needle launched with the force of a bullet. BK-201's knife came out, slashing out and Itzhak saw an impact on the ground as he deflected the needle.

The sudden arrival's feral grin unnerved Itzhak. Bertha paused, glancing between BK-201 and the new arrival as if selecting her target. BK-201 was clearly taking the moment to decide. The man then opened the satchel and reached in, throwing a handful of needles out. He focused and shot them out in a sudden arc to miss the Doll, but to impale every other Contractor.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 27, 2011)

"Bertha!" Itzhak leaped and tackled her to the ground before she could strike, the needles flying overhead. BK-201 arched his back, leaning back as the needles flew over him. He leaped up, throwing a knife out, but the new Contractor focused and the knife stopped in midair, turned and flew back. BK-201 managed to throw himself to the side, but the Doll had run by now.

The new Contractor turned and moved in her direction as she hit the sidewalk, when the van pulled up. The new Contractor swore in German, reached to grab more needles to pay his price before the van opened and a man in a ratty trenchcoat pulled the Doll inside before it sped off.

The German glanced to his enemies before stepping back and rounding the alley into the public street. He was banking none of them would force a fight in a more public area. He was correct, Itzhak thought angrily.

"Not one of yours," He looked to BK-201 who had already recovered. They could already hear police sirens. Bertha's attack had caused too much attention.

"He's after us both, BK-201." Itzhak said, Bertha and the enemy Contractor staring at one another. "Be rational! We don't have to do this right now! Bertha?"

Bertha relaxed, releasing the breath she had. BK-201 relaxed as the cat scampered to his side. "You know who he was?" The cat asked.

Itzhak shook his head. "He might be working for an agency?or a freelancer. He's after the Doll?.and he was trying to kill us both. Hei, right? Listen, we can settle this later. If we have a mutual enemy??"

The cat looked to BK-201. "He's right, Hei. They can be useful."

Bertha shoved Itzhak off her. "He caught me at a bad time's all."

"Bertha?" Itzhak whispered. He turned to BK-201. "A truce until that one is eliminated? We can trust one another until then?as far as it goes." He knew they'd try to claim the upper hand as soon as that was over. Itzhak intended to one up them before that occurred, but until then, a joining of forces against a common foe was rational.

"Very well," Hei nodded once. Bertha picked herself up, dusting down her considerable frame.

"Fine," She said. "Don't expect many personal details. Have a way of keeping in touch?"

The cat nodded and the Contractor threw down a radio. Itzhak inched slowly forward and took it. "We're leaving now. I can track the Doll. We don't know who took them, either?"

Hei nodded. Itzhak inched back slowly, Bertha also walking with him, nobody willing to show their backs to one another. "We'll talk when we're on the road."

"Very well," The reaper's voice was now cold as the grave.

Itzhak's heartbeat returned to normal when they entered the car and sped off. Itzhak breathed in. "God, I thought we were-" He paused. "Bertha?"

Bertha was shoving three cigarettes in her mouth, swallowing them. She helped up a napkin, coughing and hacking until she'd regurgitated the cigarettes into it before tossing it out the window.

"I'm sorry," she gave an embarrassed smile. "I know it's disgusting?but it's my Price."

Itzhak gave her a short nod, delving into himself to feel the Doll. He took out the radio. "They have a head start. I have no idea where they're headed. We have to report in. You have to do the same?"

"Affirmative," the voice on the other end confirmed.

"Alright. Keep us up to date, we'll do the same." Itzhak switched it off. "Bertha?"

"I know. Keep them distracted. The second the Doll's status is confirmed, I'll take the Reaper out first. We'll have to eliminate the others, too."

"I know," Itzhak nodded. "Don't worry, we'll cover this?"
---
Yin could hear the one called Kurosawa on the phone as she sat at the back of the van. Kiko had tried chatting with her, but the other passenger had asked to be alone with her in the back now.

"Hey, Rin, sorry I stood you up, but I got her! I mean, I totally saved her, isn't that awesome? Bet you know I could totally protect ya now, even with your kung fu mov-?huh? Some fat lady and a guy in a white mask and black co- Rin calm down, why're you yelling at me here?"

"Kirsi?" Yin heard the long forgotten voice and turned her head in its direction. "It's me, it's Elis?"

She felt warm hands clasp hers, opening a path to memories long buried. "Don't you remember?"

"Elis," she repeated softly.

"Right. It's really you, Kirsi. I looked for so long since that day. Every time I toured, I searched all over for you. I never gave up, not once over the past ten years. I always dreamed of finding you and taking you home. Wouldn't you like that, Kirsi? To go home again? To Finland?"

"Home," Yin repeated. She could remember now: the large house in the woods, bathed in moonlight. The scent of tea her mother would bring her in the mornings, the encouraging words and warm, strong hands of her father, the love in her mother's voice as she read her bedtime stories and the soft feel of her mother's lips on her forehead as she tucked her in for the night. "Home?"

"Yes, Kirsi!" She knew he was smiling. "Home, wouldn't-"

"I don't want to." She said softly.

"Kirsi?"

She thought of Hei, of Mao, and even of Huang. She thought of Hei's cold ruthlessness as well as his kindness. She remembered the way he had called her a part of the team a short time ago?.

"I don't want to go home."
_
The girl's father had died in a plane crash a short time ago. She had wept at the funeral. Mr. Kastinen had stayed to aid Kirsi and her mother the best he could. That was the night that Kirsi had crept downstairs for a drink that evening, feeling her way down the staircase.

She stopped in the doorway. She heard two people breathing?she could tell they were close together. She recognized their voices: it was Mama and Mr. Kastinen. And they were?together. Down here in the middle of the night. Even the young girl knew what that meant.

She staggered back, going for the door. She fumbled for the lock until she flung the door open and ran into the night, tears streaming down her face. Papa had died such a short time ago and Mama was?

"KIRSI!" she heard Mama's desperate cry behind her and heard the heavy footsteps. "Kirsi, wait, it's not what you thought!"

She didn't listen and the soft grass turned into pavement. She then heard the loud honk of a horn and paused. She could hear the roar of it now, the truck?and her eyes widened in fear.

Soft hands pushed her suddenly, throwing her away. She thought she could see Mama there, calling her name. With no thought to her own safety, she had leaped to her daughter's defense.

Kirsi heard the crunch of bones from the impact. She heard Mr. Kastinen cry out in shock and horror?something warm and wet touched her face.
_
When the stars changed, they took with them Kirsi's tears.
---
Misaki was on the phone with Mayu Ohtsuka several hours after the incident. "Okay, Chief, the only one who matches that description is a German. His working name is 'Hans,' real name is Alexander Steiner. His power is magnetic control, remuneration is piercing himself?.he's a mercenary from what we know, Chief!"

"Thanks, Ohtsuka," Misaki turned to her team. "Three Contractors in a battle royale and this is what we get?"

Kono shook his head. "Nobody I interviewed knew about the others, Chief. We got any idea where they're going?"

Misaki considered it, then a stroke hit her. She quickly switched numbers. "Kanami?"

"Misa? Is this about HT-491?" Her friend answered. Having a contact who was the head of the Astronomic Research Division at Pandora helped a lot sometimes.

"You got it. Can you give me any reading of recent Contractor activity in areas based on his star reading?"

Kanami paused to check the astronomic readings. "It's heading?wait, I'll upload you the coordinates. You didn't get this from me, okay?"

"Deal. Thanks, Kana." Misaki hung up and looked to Saito. "You're going to need to drive double time, Saito. BK-201 and TS-303 were also active here. We're going to need to be on the lookout for those."

"Three Contractors," Matsumoto shuddered. "I'm hoping to live long enough for retirement."
---
Hei and Mao sat in front of Huang?Hei had told Rin to get a car and wait for him while they got the briefing.

"The orders are clear," Huang said. "Recovery of Yin is a liability with two people after her. Right now, the orders are to kill her."

"Kill Yin?" Mao blinked in shock. Hei's face didn't waver. Huang took a breath. Hei knew he had to be remembering his rescue.

"She's?just a Doll," Huang said after a moment. "It ain't like killing a person-"

"That's not true, Huang, and you know it!" Mao snapped. "You saw-"

Huang did not like being contradicted. The turmoil he had to be feeling himself boiled over. "That's a goddamn order and you two've been disobeying enough of those lately! You damn freaks are good only for following orders!"


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 27, 2011)

"Us damn what?" Mao hissed, suddenly furious at Huang's ingratitude. Before it could escalate, Hei spoke up.

"You're right, Huang. We aren't like you," His voice was soft. "We consider that a compliment. We've seen what a coward you are. Hiding and skulking and letting us rescue you when the going gets tough. We never want to be lumped in with a weak human like-"

His words cut deep as he'd meant them to. Huang's face turned purple and he ran forward, grabbing Hei's collar. For a moment, he seemed ready to raise a fist, but caught himself. "This is an order: find Yin and kill her, do you understand me?"

Hei nodded. "Very well."

"Or I will," Huang promised.

Hei was reading the coordinates on the radio as Rin drove. "Hi again, by the way." He said.

"This wasn't how I intended to spend my day," She sighed. "I blame Guy?"

"Someone else hired the third Contractor to go after us," Hei said.

"I have a hunch on that one," Rin said. "Apos has an open channel to your missions. He might try to interfere as much as possible?"

"Possible. I'm pretty sure the other two are FSB. The woman's power is dangerous."

"Aren't they all," Rin said.

"The man's powers are taking Doll specters from what I can gather. He's no threat in a fight."

"I stand corrected," Rin said. "They're heading north then from what you gather?"

"He can track Yin since he has her spirit," Hei said, keeping his eyes level. Having a mission still helped him focus after the incident with Sayara and keep his mind off of anything. "They'll likely turn on us after it's done. It's the logical thing to do."

"You don't waste a trick with that," Rin said. "I'm beginning to think you and I just can't get enough of one other, you know." She flashed a smile, remembering the feel of his hand in hers.

Hei took a breath. Rin paused. "Hei?"

"The orders?they're to kill Yin."

Rin paused at that, remembering how Yin had acted the time before, what Hei had called her. "You're not going to." It wasn't a question.

"You're going to stop me?"

"No." She said. "I know how you act towards your comrades. It was how you acted towards me. I'm beginning to know you, Hei."

"I'm planning on killing these two if they make the wrong move. You know that."

"That's what I'd do. I'm an immortal, not a saint," Rin gave him a smile. "It's good you can protect Yin, Hei. If they don't make a move?"

"They leave unharmed. Mostly I'm worried about Huang."

"Even after you saved him?" She shook her head. "Something must have happened to him?"

"I know," Hei breathed in for a moment. "Rin?for the other night?thank you. I didn't say that."

She reached her hand and took his. It seemed oddly natural this time. "You didn't have to," she said with a smile.

----
"I used to smoke like a chimney," Bertha said with a sad smile. "I gave it up when I got pregnant. She was a little angel, which is more than I can say for that good for nothing I divorced," She sat back in the passenger seat. "Not the healthiest habit for a singer, I know?.I ended up taking the habit back up after she was born. I used to just leave the cigarettes lying around and one day my little girls got a whole of them. Before I knew it, she'd choked on one. It doesn't have to be cigarettes?it can be anything I swallow and cough back up," She sighed, gazing out the window.

Itzhak listened intently. He wondered if this was Bertha's way of punishing herself. "They say we're not supposed to have emotions, you know."

"They say a lot of things, Itzhak" She shrugged. "I don't believe it, really. We all changed, but who says how much? You have any regrets?"

"I barely remember my old life," Itzhak said. "I don't regret a thing from it, though."

"That's more than I can say," Bertha leaned back. "BK-201, then?"

"When I give the signal," Itzhak nodded. "It's a shame. He's reasonable. And he's good. The FSB could really use someone like him."

"True. But it doesn't always go the way you want."

"Rarely does," Itzhak shrugged. "I don't suppose we need to worry about the cat now."

"Probably not," Bertha sighed. "Say, Itzhak?"

"What is it?"

"We've worked a few jobs. What would you call us now?"

"I guess partners?you think that's just people who work together, Bertha?"

Bertha chuckled at that. "We make a fine pair, don't we?"

Itzhak gave the hint of a smile at that. "When it comes to it, can you take out the Black Reaper?"

"It'll take one yell and I'll vibrate his heart to stop. It's no problem. He'll know it's coming."

"Let me worry about that," Itzhak said. "He may not know your power reaches that far."

"Still working together and already planning a double cross we both know has to come. Isn't life as a Contractor grand?"
---
Hans gave a frown as his car sped off. His employer had somehow texted him directions to where his quarry was heading. His head hurt horribly from his price. Thankfully, a quick pierce was enough to pay, and he always made sure to sterilize the needles before the job. He was also disappointed the fun had to end so early. The chance to kill three Contractors at once rarely cropped up easily and he'd relished the chance to eliminate the famed BK-201. It would do wonders for his reputation. He hadn't had something to enjoy that much since the battlefields of South America in Heaven's War.

He'd just have to kill the humans there, too. No loss there. Hans pushed the pedal down and sped down the road. At the rate he was going, he should just make it.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 27, 2011)

"Kirsi?please-" Elis started again, but Yin shook her head.

"I don't want to," she repeated softly. Elis looked to her. "Is it because of Finland's?.is it because of your past, Kirsi? What happened to-"

"It was my fault," Yin whispered. "If I hadn't run into the road that night, Mama wouldn't have run after me. She wouldn't have died."

"Kirsi?." Elis put his hands to her shoulders. "You can't blame yourself for that! It was just a mistake. You were a child! You can't blame yourself like this. Nothing was happening between your mother and me?I won't deny I had feelings for her, but?" He shook his head quickly as the van rolled to a stop. "I've heard about people like you, Kirsi, ever since the stars vanished. People who've been infected by something so they don't know how to express themselves. You're sick right now, Kirsi, so please listen to me."

"We're here, Mr. Korsinen!" Guy Kurosawa called cheerfully. "Uhhh, I don't think the train's running now, though, could be a few hours!"

"At least we're safe here," Elis breathed in. He looked out the back of the van. The train station was deserted at the dead of night. There was what appeared to be an abandoned inn right next to it next to a large stretch of wilderness.

Guy glanced to Yin, giving a frown. Yin's stoicism was beginning to bother him significantly and he wondered just what those people must have done to her to destroy her this much.

"Well," Guy looked over. "We can take refuge in there till the trains start coming, and you two can be on your way to the airport! Kiko?"

"Hm?" She looked up from the passenger seat, lifting the manga off her face as she stretched. "What is it?"

"Take the van and drive a few miles off while we hang out in there. Can't be too recognizable, you know?"

"Yeah, yeah, whatever," Kiko stretched, checking her phone as they got out before driving off.

"Nice kid, but loopy," Guy shook his head. "Into that boy's love and manga stuff."

"Right?" Elis said. Yin was already facing the direction of the inn as they began to walk there. The door was thankfully unlocked. Yin began to walk down the corridors, feeling her way down the walls. Elis looked to her worriedly. Guy waved a hand. "I'm going for a smoke."

Yin felt her way into one room, unsure of what she was doing there. She walked in slowly, running a hand down until she felt it. She knew the shape as well as her own body now. She lifted a hand, miming the motions before she sat down and began to play.

She felt Elis in the doorway, watching and listening as she played. It was the same haunting melody from so long ago, the music flowing through her once again. When she finished, she heard the gentle applause. "That was beautiful, Kirsi?you've never played like that before."

She heard his footsteps. "I've been looking for you for so long, Kirsi. I'll take care of you back in Finland. It will be like it always was."

She shook her head and he put his arms around her. "It was my fault, Kirsi. I should have made things clearer. That's why I've wanted to find you?to take care of you?to let you know it wasn't your fault!"

It was then Yin stood and walked to the door. She felt it suddenly: her specter.

Somehow, she also felt Hei.
---

Hei and Rin had parked a short distance up the road while Huang had taken his own route. Bertha and Itzhak had reached the area first. Hei gave Rin a signal as they moved towards the train station. Rin signaled Hei to see the inn. Hei nodded and flicked his head, the two splitting up quickly.

Hei nearly ran Guy Kurosawa over as he walked from behind the tree, sending him toppling over with a frightened cry. Hei didn't spare the man a look as he began to walk towards the inn.

"Hey, hey you! You're the guy from before!" Guy shouted. Hei ignored him.

"You?what'd you do that girl?" Guy ran at him, barring Hei's path. Hei paused as Guy seized him by the collar, eyes narrowed. "She never moves, she never shows any emotion?it's like she's some kinda doll or something! But deep inside?that girl is crying!"

Hei paused, considering Guy's words. Yin?was she??

"You can't do that! You can't treat people like they're dolls!" Hei had considered the man a fool. But somehow, he had just expressed something Hei had always known.

"You're right," Hei said and put his hand to Guy's wrist. It took one small exertion to knock the man out as Rin arrived.

"All clear," she paused. "IS that-"

"I just knocked him out. He hasn't seen anything major. We can leave him his memories later," Hei sat him against a tree. "He'll be safe if the fighting starts."

"The Contractors," Rin paused. "They're waiting for you to get Yin and do the work?"

"And see if there's danger," Hei said. "At least Huang's clear from them for now." He looked to Rin. "Keep on the lookout. I'll go in for Yin."

"Done," Rin nodded. She gave him a smile. Hei stepped through the door, down one long hall.

"Yin," He said through the mask as she stepped into the hall.

"Hei."

"They took you from us," Hei said.

"I didn't want to go. But my heart moved," Yin said, lifting her face to Hei's mask as Elis ran into the hall, stepping in front of Yin.

"Stay away from her?what are you, her partner in some kind of operation?"

"Her partner?? " Hei considered the question for a long while. "Yes. I am." He said after a moment.

Yin blinked, turning her eyes to him. For a moment, he thought he saw confusion replaced by joy in them. "Partners? Us??"

That was when he heard the shot.
--
Misaki had managed to take a shortcut with the others towards the station once she had determined the only possible route on the road with some help from Kanami's observatory's observation specters. The first car she saw was an old blue one. She signaled her team and slowly they crept out. Misaki left her gun holstered, drawing the special weapon she'd brought for Contractors.

Stealthily creeping through, Misaki could see ahead on the hill. The contractor with the scarred face had opened his satchel and was reaching inside. Misaki raised her gun and fired. A wire shot out, winding around the Contractor's arm.

"Chief!" Kono shouted, drawing his gun and firing a bullet, but the Contractor's eyes had already begun to glow. Kono's bullet stopped in midair and the contractor swpt his hands, throwing the bullet to sever the wire. He grabbed several needles and raised them in his palm, ready to fire them through Misaki and Kono's eyes.

Misaki threw herself flat just before the needles hit her. Kono managed to throw himself down with her. Miskai forced herself up as fast as possible, yanking the gun with the wire to throw the Contractor off balance before he could recover to pay his price. He hadn't expected her to be so fast, let alone skilled. Misaki, however, was chief of a division that specialized in taking down Contractors.

That's when Saito lunged in from behind, holding in his hand a club. The Contractor twisted, but received a blow to his shoulder. Kono took aim and fired, this time hitting the man in the knee. Misaki seized her final weapon and fired her taser. The Contractor's eyes widened as his body jerked spasmodically and he fell, a needle in his hand piercing his cheek.

"Get him fully subdued, bound, gagged, blindfolded, in the trunk," Misaki ordered. "We'll get him secure and then come back, see what we can handle. Maybe if we cut a deal with him, we can learn his employer?"


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 27, 2011)

Hei had rushed out, seeing Bertha and Itzhak there as well. Elis was moving out with Yin. He knew Rin was hanging back by Guy, well out of sight. He knew she was going to let him deal with this.

"You found her?" Itzhak asked. "Someone's attacking as well. It looks like we need to wrap this up quickly. I'm sorry about this."

It was what Hei had expected. Bertha opened her mouth and then cried out. The blast hit him dead on, vibrating his heart. Hei collapsed, putting a hand to his chest. His body convulsed, mask falling from his face.

Bertha breathed in, reaching for a cigarette to pay her price. The wire lashed out in Hei's hand, around her neck. Her eyes widened. "How-" She screamed then as Hei unleashed the electricity into her body.

She sank to her knees. "I see…" she whispered. "You shocked…your own…heart…" She fell back, Hei pulling himself to his feet. Itzhak's eyes widen.

"Bertha!" He cried, making to rush to her side, when Huang simply shot him through the chest. Huang was parked a distance away, Hei knew, resting by his car. He'd brought his sniper rifle. He must have been observing the area by the train station, waiting for a shot.

Hei looked at Itzhak staggered forward, bleeding from the wound in his chest. Hei didn't impede him as he struggled to get to his partner. He watched, seeing Itzhak's desperate fight for life until his legs buckled and he crumbled to the ground. A Contractor choosing his partner over self preservation…

"Wasn't personal…" Itzhak whispered to Hei.

"I know. It's alright." Hei didn't see the other mercenary, and was on guard. He supposed Huang might have dealt with it now. He glanced to the trees, seeing Rin. Her gaze was directed as Yin.

Itzhak's body began to glow as he released the specters he'd held captive. Hei watched as the place was suddenly bathed in silver light, the specters rising above them through the night sky, released to their owners.

Itzhak closed his eyes, whispering something Hei couldn't hear. Dying beside him, Bertha smiled. "Poetry?…That one…wasn't bad…" she whispered.

Then Yin stepped forward, despite Elis's warnings.

Huang had already put the call to a cleanup crew and watched the police depart, at least temporarily, with the captive mercenary. He sighted down his gun, focusing on the Doll. "So long, Yin. Nice knowing ya," he whispered, finger closing on the trigger.

Yin raised her arms, stepping into the sea of light, one specter flying towards her to vanish into her body.

He saw tears in her eyes.

His mouth opened in shock. "Crying…? But Dolls…don't…" His finger trembled around the trigger.

It was unthinkable; Unthinkable as two Contractors allying with people to come save him when he was captive. It was as unthinkable as a former straight edge cop being a hatchet man for the group that called itself the Syndicate…unthinkable as immortals and angels.

He suddenly realized how Hei felt when he went against his orders. His whole body began to shake.

She was just a Doll…how many times had he said that? Dolls didn't feel, didn't really live like people did. Contractors were ruthless killing machines. Those were two principals he built his life around now.

The walls Huang built around his heart began to crumble. Very slowly, he lowered the gun.

Yin could see again through the eyes of her specter, her feet touching the wet grass underneath her. She beheld the rising light of vanishing specters as she raised her arms. She didn't know why she cried: perhaps it was for the dying contractors there, perhaps it was for the sorrows of those she considered her team now, for the mother and father who had passed away years ago, or for the lost dreams and hopes of a little girl named Kirsi who had lived so long ago. Maybe it was for all of them. She envisioned the piano once again, its mournful music filling in the night air.

She felt again. She felt the silver light within her. She knew this light was what the moon's rays must have been like. Tears ran down her face, bathed in silver by the light.

Then the light was gone once more, and there was just darkness. She could see now, through the water, Elis stepping forward. "Kirsi…it's time. We should-"

She looked instead to Hei. "What should I do?"

"That's for you to decide," He said. "Go with him and be Kirsi, or stay here as Yin."

"Decide?" She repeated. "Me? Decide?" Nobody had ever asked her to do that. "Hei? Are we…partners?"

"We are."

She saw Rin step forward, content to observe now. She saw the police driving away, soon to return. She saw Huang on the hill, having lowered his gun. She considered it all.

Elis looked to her. "Kirsi-" She touched a finger to his lips and shook her head.

"Yin," she corrected gently. "Yin."

"Kirsi," He said before Hei touched his shoulder, disabling him with one jolt.

He caught the man gently, supporting him. Yin knew his memories would be erased so he would never remember coming here to search for her. She considered the feeling now…she felt deeply for Elis, who'd been nothing but kind. But here…she felt she belonged.

"Are you sure about this, Yin?" Hei asked her, once more.

Yin's lips trembled for a moment as she tried once, twice, and failed. So she simply lifted a finger and pulled the corner of her lip up to smile at him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 27, 2011)

Excellent chapter man...beautiful.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 28, 2011)

Good stuff dude.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, this is great! I haven't seen either of these animes, but you've got me hooked! Excellent story, I love how you've combined the two universes from what I've read and heard of so far.

/subscribed


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 3, 2012)

Never before had a dame so beautiful walked into Guy's office in the evening. His memory was, granted, a bit fuzzy lately. Kiko was leaning back, reading her magazines instead of working. Guy admitted that he'd taken a peek at one once. He didn't quite understand most of it, but some part of his mind told him that it was wrong. Men and elephants were simply not meant to do that.

"Guy? Guy!" Rin snapped at him. Guy jerked up in his seat.

"Rin?" He grinned. "I ran into that Korstateen guy. He acted like he didn't even remember me. Guess he's keeping this on the hush-hush," He threw her a wink. "I told ya I could handle-"

"Which is why you called me right away? Kiko was right here."

"Yeah, but?" Guy leaned in to whisper "She's not really a woman thought, if you get my drift," He mimed at his chest and Kiko growled.

"That's sexual harassment, you moron!"

Rin sighed. "Guy?ignoring how much time you spend looking at my chest and comparing it, you-" she paused after a moment. "What do you remember?"

"Saving the day," He grinned. "Just another day in the life of the world famous detective, Guy Kuro-"

"I see," Rin interjected again. "I've got a?date with Li soon. Can you handle the rest of the work? No more Finnish pianists this time? No searching for lost girls?"

"Lost dolls and?" He paused glancing at his notes and gulping, "Cats?but-"

"Perfect, thank you, Guy," Rin smiled sweetly. "I'll leave it to you now."

"But, cats-" He started.

"You are the best," Rin said, patting his cheek. Guy coughed and pointed at himself.

"You know it! No problem too great or too small for-"

"At least we have enough so they won't cut the power," Kiko grumbled. "Hey, Rin, you seen that stoic girl around? I am totally getting her into cosplay and fanfiction while she works, isn't that awesome?"

"That sounds?wonderful, Kiko," Rin grinned. "I'll be off. I'll be busy for a while, so only call me if it's an emergency. I trust you can do everything yourself with no woman's intuition needed?"

"Of course!" Rin might've been a skirt, but she got it sometimes!

***

Rin decided to walk the remainder of the distance. Guy's memory hadn't been altered, to her surprise. Maybe he just didn't have enough of a brain to affect with the technology, unlike Elis Kastinen.

She'd checked up on Yin as well. She couldn't forget having seen Hei's partner smile. She gave a smile to herself. You really a big softy, she thought with a chuckle. She'd spent the day busy with her own work. Thankfully, things had been quiet recently. This was precisely the reason she'd asked to meet with Hei and see if anything was going on.

He was sat on the park bench, watching the crowds bustle past him as she approached, dressed in her suit and tie as ever. Hei was wearing a light jacket against the crisp evening air and she knew he saw her immediately.

"Rin," He stood up, walking over.

"And hello, Li," Rin smiled at him as she walked over.

"Is there a reason you wanted me here tonight? Did something else happen?"

Rin hadn't spoke to Misaki Kirihara in several days, and knew Huang had covered for all of them, even keeping Yin from being reprogrammed. "Not at all," Rin grinned. "I was actually thinking?" She reached out and took his arm, leading him out under the trees. "What say we spend a little time together?"

Hei blinked rapidly. "Rin, what-"

"Oh, come on. Would a casual evening kill you? No you trying to kill me, no trying to avenge one another or escape from somewhere?" She'd switched to English just in case anyone heard them.

"I?" He hesitated, caught wholly off his guard. Rin met his eyes with hers.

"You haven't had many casual evenings, have you?"

"No," He admitted, shaking his head. "Not since the Gate appeared-"

"Well, why not then?"

"I'm?" Hei looked to be thinking of a reason why not before he finally gave up. "Alright?what did you have in mind?"

"Well, I doubt your cover pays that well, so why don't we try a good restaurant?" Rin asked.

"I can eat a lot. You remember how I cooked-"

"Oh, please. How much you really put away?"

Approximately half an hour later, Rin was looked at the mountain of food nearly obscuring Hei from her view across the table. "Ah?.you?how?"

"You told me to order whatever I wanted," Hei lifted his chopsticks.

"I didn't think?I?" Rin stammered as Hei began to devour his noodles. "When you hit my age, you are going to weigh a million pounds, I swear it!"

"I move around a lot," He said and she caught a hint of amusement in his voice. Rin gave him a look.

"Oh, you think exhausting my budget for a year is funny."

"Actually, yes. You could take it out of Mimi's computer budget."

"And find every electronic device I ever use from here till the end of time crash on me? You're insane."

"Just a suggestion," Hei finished one bowl and selected another. "I'm enjoying myself very much, by the way."

"?nobody but myself to blame," Rin slumped in her seat. She felt a twinge of happiness, despite her external grumbling. Hei hadn't eben flinching from her touch after the night with Sayara Yamanobe's torment of him. It might have been his natural mental resilience at play.

"You know I'll make you pay me back," Rin gave him a look.

"Going to eat that chicken, or just tell at me?" Hei asked, a slight light of mischief in his black eyes. Rin gave a growl and seized her bowl before deciding to order a copious amount of sake as well.

Hei and Rin decided to walk back through the park, Rin leaning on him to steady herself. Hei was pretty sure she drank about as much as he'd eaten. She gave a grin. "See? We've got it mostly to ourselves?The moon used to come out over there and you could see the light through the trees?"

Now just the fake stars, though. Rin looked to Hei. "Hei, which one is yours?"

He pointed, having long since memorized it: The star that had once been Pai's and now belonged to him. "It's right there."

"It's bright," Rin said. "Wonder if it means anything."

"You can look all you want, but it won't change. It'll be there until the day I die."

"You make everything so gloomy," She chided, straightening as she removed her glasses. "It's not over yet, you know. We've got a lot more."

"You know everything that's happening and you still find time to go out like this?"

Rin leaned back, gazing at the sky. "And spend it sulking around? Apos, Laura, the Syndicate, Sayara?think of everything they've taken already, Hei. I don't let them take away my peace of mind, or my happiness when I can help it."

"Then are you happy right now?"

Rin grinned. "You already know I am. The better question is if you are."

He walked over to her, gazing up at the sky. A lifetime ago, he'd gazed at the sky with Pai, naming the stars and constellations for her, telling her how every shooting star was a wish she'd had.

"We'll find her, Hei."

"When did it become 'we,' Rin?" Hei asked

"Would you change that?"

"No," He answered after a moment. How did she seem to know him so well now? How did he seem to know her in return? Even bickering with her made him feel oddly comfortable now.

Rin stepped closer to him. "You told Yin you two are partners. That's true for us as well."

Hei nodded. "And Carmine, Mimi, Koki?"

"We've gotten real heavy for a fun night out now." Rin smiled at him. "Though-"

"No," Hei said. "I like this now?" He reached and put his hand to Rin's shoulder. "It's more than anyone's done for me, Rin. Thank you."


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 3, 2012)

Then he smiled at her: a real one, not part of his Li mask. Rin looked to him, seeing him smiling at her. "Hei…" It was a real smile, not a part of his mask…warm, gentle and caring. She knew this was the real Hei. This was the Hei she'd come to care about so much.

She reaches out and gently put a hand to his cheek. He didn't flinch from it. She met his eyes as if seeking permission.

In return, Hei put his hand to hers before reaching to brush her green hair from her face, resting his hand against her cheek.

"Can you just kiss me already?" Rin whispered with a smile.

In response, he put his arms around her and leaned it. Rin put her arms around his shoulders and drew him in. She closed her eyes, feeling how warm and soft his lips were as they touched her own. She slid her arms around his neck, holding him to her

Look what you've gotten yourself into, Rin Asogi, she scolded herself halfheartedly.

She heard the footsteps then, and the sound of a switchblade.

"Ain't that sweet?" The voice said. Rin sighed in irritation as she and Hei separated. It was a small gang, about six young men. Juvenile delinquents by the look of it.

"Knew couples went here at night," One said with a grin. "We want all the money you got now."

"We were having a moment, do you mind?" Rin rolled her eyes. Heu glanced to her as the one with the knife blinked.

"Okay, money. Right now. And if you're lucky, honey, maybe we won't-"

"Hei," Rin smiled.

Hei glanced back to her. "I'll take the three on the left…?"

"Leaving me the loudmouth with the knife? Oh, you're too kind." Rin smiled charmingly.

One minute, and a number of broken bones later, Hei and Rin were leaving, her arm around his waist as she laid her head on his shoulder. "First kiss and first pummeling of people trying to rob us together? I'd say we're moving well."

Hei smiled at her. "Not moving too fast?"

Rin grinned at him, leaned up and kissed him again. "When you hit my age, taking it slow gets to be a waste of time. Do you want me to slow down?"

Hei leaned in and kissed her again. Rin grinned. "I'll take that as a no."

"Sure we should just leave them there?"

"Sure, I took his knife anyways."

"I was more concerned about what the broken leg."

"Aren't you a saint all of a sudden?" Rin chuckled. "It's a good hour walk back to my place, you know…"

Hei slid an arm around her, his smile remaining on his. "Then we've got some time together."

"About the rest of tonight though…I was thinking we take it slow?"

Hei smiled and nodded. "Good idea," He said. "About what you said earlier, about not letting them take what you already have?"

Rin leaned up for another kiss, "Did I say something like that?"

"Yeah…I think you're right."

"You want to give it a shot?"

"One day at a time," He said, glancing to his star.

It seemed to be shining more brightly than he'd ever seen before.

****
A/N:

A bit of a filler chapter, I admit, but one I've rather wanted to do and one that seemed sweet with the holiday season here. The action will resume next chapter, I promise. Anyways, I want to extend my gratitude to everyone who's read and commented on this story. I'm very grateful and hope to hear more from everyone along with hoping to hear from others who are reading as well. From here on, Hei and Rin have to deal with Apos and Sayara's plots, the Evening Primrose is about to bloom and next chapter features more from our favorite intrepid detective as well as our favorite bad humored British assassin.

Thanks for reading, everyone!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome chapter. Hehehehe, nice first date.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 3, 2012)

I enjoyed it! A little bit of fluff is good every now and then. Also I liked how you worked the gang of juveniles into it so that it kept to the roots of its genre and wasn't a full-on love-drama. Well done!


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 14, 2012)

April leaned back in her booth, downing her next beer before setting it down and giving the waiter a wink. "Just bill that all the British Intelligence Service," She grins. "Just don't put MI6?"

The man smiled. "Madame likes a good joke," He said, as April pulled on her pink coat, sliding out from the seats where a group of young hosts of the club had passed out dead drunk from trying to keep up with her. "And a good drink," He added. The club was deserted at this time at the day, which was how April liked it when she went drinking without her partner. The tables were covered with white cloth, the floors with red carpeting. April thought the fanciness made it her kind of place.

"What can I say? I love to drink!" She gave a stretch as she passed him the check. "You know where to send the bill," she threw a wink, pleased to see him go slightly red as she slid her sunglasses on. "Same time next week, love."

She threw down a tip for good measure and walked out, raising her hand. When she exited the building, she shook her head. "Real joke's a club where the hosts pass out before the customers," she grumbled to herself. No matter where she went, nobody ever seemed to prevent themselves from going under the table before she was even feeling tipsy.

April had worked for MI6 ever since she'd awakened as a Contractor. She was proud of her abilities as well as her record. She knew she had it easier than most of the Contractors in regard to her Price, but she'd long since figured if she had to drink alcohol, she might as well enjoy it.

Still, not everything had been so rosy in this country. BK-201 had been on November's mind quite a bit, and other events were beginning to grate on their superiors back home. Decade, head of their agency, was even arriving in Japan to keep abreast of their progress. The Havoc incident had been a dark stain on their otherwise spotless record. That and they were still no closer to finding their primary target.

It was that exact second that April looked across the busy street and saw her. The young woman wore a heavy jacket and jeans, her hands folded in her pockets. Her long green hair was bunched up under a baseball cap. For a moment, April was unsure, until the girl raised her face and smiled, mischief dancing in her amber eyes.

She turned the corner and was gone, but April was already moving. The Contractor pulled out her phone, dialing in the number quickly as she pushed past pedestrians. She heard the ring on the other end, some part of her mind reminding her that 'Secret Agent Man' would be the ringtone November had chosen for their official business. She'd treated it with a light eye roll then, but in this situation, the song somehow played through her mind, lending an air of absurd comedy to this moment.

"This is Jack Simon," his voice message called cheerily. "I'm not here right now, but I heard this joke?" she frantically pressed a button to leave the message.

"November!" She shouted in English, "It's April, I've found primary target February! Pick up if you're there, for God's sake!" Of all the times for him to be away from his phone?

She ran to the street, seeing February smiling at her from across the street. She stepped forward?the street was deserted here. April summoned her power, ready to unleash it. She remained cautious, knowing February's power. As April gazed into that smile that didn't quite reach those strange eyes of hers, she remembered the other name that could only have come about from the color of February's eyes?

She then noticed the boy beside her, hand in hers. His face was lacking in emotion, his eyes-one red and one green- gazed at her without malice, remorse or pity. He raised a hand to his nose and wiped it once.

Her name?Amber? April thought. The last thing she saw before her world vanished in heat and fire was the smile on February's face.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 14, 2012)

Misaki stepped into the jail cautiously, looking to Saito. "No metal?"

"None, chief. We got searched before to make sure."

Yanagihara breathed in. "Had to make a special cell for this one. Usually any Contractors we catch make deals to work for our government, but this one…"

Misaki nodded, "That's why we're questioning him now, Detective Yanagihara," she looked to the cell with a frown. Inside, the Contractor knows as Hans was sat back on the bed. The cell was a small one, consisting of absolutely no metal as a precaution.

"Detective Kirihara," The German said, glancing to her without emotion. "I haven't had a chance to congratulate you on my capture in person."

"Hans, isn't it?" She asked as Yanagihara and Saito stepped by her, both armed with rubber batons.

"When I'm working." He looked her over. "You even took out your earrings. I'm impressed by the preparation."

"You've been here a while," Misaki said.

"I've been counting the minutes, I assure you. Will you release me now?" Hans looked at her and the others calmly. "It is the only way to save your lives now."

Misaki frowned. "We've arrested Contractors before. They've been more cooperative than you. You've been in this room a long time."

"The food is awful, by the by." Hans said "The plastic forks and spoons are a nice touch, however."

"If you're so sick of it, why not cooperate? You won't leave otherwise," Misaki said.

"Appealing to my rationality, Detective Kirihara? Not a bad option," Hans's thin lips stretched in a cold smile. "I am being rational, however. My employer would know if I told you anything."

"We could put you in a protection program," Misaki said. "We do that all the time here-"

"Not from him. Your department does nothing without his knowledge or approval."

"Your conspiracy theory?" Misaki gave a frown.

"Fact, Detective. I am looking out for my own interest. If I am patient now, it may very well be rewarded and I will be set free. Those are all the answer I intend to give you."

Something Rin had said triggered in Misaki's mind. She knew it would be a risk not only to her, but to the two officers there with her, but even so…

"Is his name Apos?"

Hans paused for just a moment before he said too quickly, "I don't know the name."

Misaki kept from a triumphant smile. It was a start, at least, and one she might be able to expand upon. "If you change your mind, we're right there."

"I'd like to be alone now," Hans said. Misaki didn't like the way he was looking at her. She'd busted plenty of lowlifes in her day, and almost all of them gave her the same, hateful look. But every so often, the sickest ones would give her a look just like how Hans was looking at her now. She remembered his file, with some of the creative displays he'd left back in Heaven's War and forced her face to remain level.

"Thank you for your time," She said, stepping out of the room with Yanagihara and Saito, closing the door quickly. Apos again…I know Rin told me…something is going on-

"Detectives," she heard, looking up to see Director Horai walking over, gloved hands folded behind his back. "Did you learn anything?"

"A name, sir," Misaki said. "Apos."

Yanigahara had remained silent, but cleared his throat. "With respect, sir, I don't think there might be much to-"

Misaki spoke up. "Sir, he reacted when I mentioned the name Apos. I think it's worth looking into. I might have a source on this."

"I see," Horai said. "Perhaps you should investigate this then, Detective Kirihara."

"I was planning to stay late for a few nights after my rounds are done with Ohtsuka anyways to go through things, sir," Misaki said. "Probably through the graveyard shift anyways."

"That dedication is why you're leading your own division, Chief Kirihara," Horai said with an approving nod. "We'll discuss this tomorrow then."

****

Hei was in unusually high spirits of late, he had to admit. He and Rin had been seeing each other more lately, Hei always being careful to dodge the tails the Syndicate sent for him. They were still taking things slow, but Hei was enjoying being around her more and more. Mimi seemed to trust him, and he always enjoyed seeing Carmine. Both Rin's tenants seemed to approve of the relationship as well.

There were still issues he was working through. Despite his mental fortitude, what Sayara Yamanobe had done was not so quick to fade from his memory. It had taken a great deal for him to banish the thought of her touch from his mind when Rin's hands were on him. In many ways, Rin had been the greatest help there. She'd told Hei about what Sayara had done to her so many years ago, helping him overcome everything. Hei had been able to tell her about Heaven's War and the betrayals therein. It felt…liberating to have someone he could speak to without reservation of his experiences, someone who understood and accepted him. By the same token, much of Rin was still an enigma. He knew that she had been a warrior when she'd discovered her immortality and had lived her life helping others and taking on dangerous assignments ever since. He was careful not to push her much on what she didn't want to discuss, however. He respected her need for privacy and secrets.

He hadn't felt this way about someone since Heaven's War…

Hei looked up, the sun shining down on the street now. Mao was the same as ever, but Yin had changed. There was a new vitality to the Doll now. She was more aware, staying with the team because she'd chosen them as her friends and family. Even Huang had mellowed out somewhat, treating the others with a civility that was new to him.

Hei glanced to a tree on the sidewalk, seeing a small boy with gray hair jumping up, trying to retrieve something caught in the branches. He walked over and reached up. "Let me," he offered, reaching up to block the object of the boy's frustration from the leaves. He blinked, seeing a dreamcatcher there. He handed it to the boy who took it and quickly turned to go before he paused and turned back.

The boy's eyes were odd: one red, one bright green. He wore a green jacket and his face was curiously blank. "No," he said calmly. "Thank you. That's what you're supposed to say, isn't it?"

Something was off about him, Hei thought. Was he a Cotnractor? Was he just awakening as one?

"It's no problem," Hei said, forcing a calm smile. "My name is Li Shengshung by the way. Is that…"

"I dropped it," The boy said. "A gust of wind blew it up here…somebody gave it to me. It's very important to me."

"I see," Hei said. Something about it was too familiar… "Take care of it, then."

The boy nodded. "Thanks, mister," He said, clutching it tight. "My name is Maki. I'll see you around. I hope so anyways."

"You, too," Hei smiled as the boy walked off.

It was ten minutes later that the highest floor of the building a block away exploded.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 14, 2012)

November 11 had rushed to the hospital as soon as he'd heard the news. Decade was waiting there first. November walked in, looking to his boss. Decade looked like an accountant rather than a spy leader: balding, with a thick blond mustache and droopy looking dark eyes. "Jack," He said, breathing in.

"Where's April," November asked, in no mood for pleasantries. "Decade?"

July walked up, touching the window calmly. Decade closed his eyes and shook his head. November paused. "Are you sure?"

"I'm afraid so," Decade said. "She was badly burned, but we recognized her from her dental records.

November slammed a fist into the wall, gritting his teeth. July walked over and took his hand. July looked to the Doll. "Anything?"

July shook his head. Decade sighs. "The culprit is an obvious one, Jack."

"I heard the message," November whispered icily. "February…she resurfaced. But why kill April?"

"April might have seen her by happenstance. I admit that sounds unlikely…nobody sees February unless she wants them to. This screams a trap, and along with the recent bombings in general at multiple embassies….February cost us everything. She ended our monopoly on Contractor research when she shared our secrets upon defection and we've been playing catch up ever since. We can't return the spilled water to the cup, but the maid who spilled it ought to be disciplined, don't you agree?"

"I'm taking this mission. I'm the only operative who stands a shot against February."

"Take care, Jack," Decade frowned. "April is bad enough; we can't lose you, too."

November felt cold wrath in his chest now, but he buried it in with a tight smile. "I'll get my car. July, come."

His head was in turmoil…April was gone. They'd been partners for years, gone through countless missions. She was intelligent, skilled and simply…fun to be around before and after missions. She was always ready with a snappy comeback or a joke…she was always good to him and July. He felt he could trust her to watch his back, to keep his secrets...but more than that, he felt at ease around her. She'd been someone he could talk to, drink with, laugh with, feel at ease with. In the world of Contractors, trust and loyalty were scarce commodities. They'd been more than partners. She'd been his friend.

And he'd been in the damn shower when she'd been killed. Rationally speaking? Blood called for blood. He ran over the facts: February had been the leader of the most feared Contractor group is South America.

He and July entered the Parking Garage. November took out his keys, opening his red sports car. July climbed into the passenger side. This group was obviously responsible for the bombings now. One member of the group had been Havoc. Another had been…

"November 11," the cold voice called out as November pulled out of the parking space. November looked ahead, seeing the Black Reaper there. Any other time, November would've been delighted to bandy words, but now?

"The bombings. We received a tip you were in the area. Did your operatives do this?" The Reaper asked. November blinked. Why was he interrogating him from here? Had he been ordered to get answers? Was there another trap?

"One of my operatives was just killed by your people!" November snarled.

"My people?"

"Don't tell you don't know!" November shouted. "We're looking for February! Codename Amber!"

The Reaper seemed to seize up, tensing. "Where is she?" His voice came out in a furious snarl.

"I'm asking the questions here!" November returned. "You've been working with her this whole time!"

"Don't you talk nonsense to me!"

"That's my-" November paused, running over the facts. "Wait…" He whispered. "You really don't know…?" He grinned. "Well, I suppose that's what they say about never taking things as they appear!"

"You stay away from her, do you understand me? She's mine! Don't you touch her!" The Reaper's voice hit a near hysterical pitch.

"Not an option, BK-201!" November put the pedal to the floor, driving straight at the other Contractor. In response, BK-201 leaped over the car, landing on the other side. November could have reversed, but instead he drove for the garage's entrance as BK-201 leaped out from the building. November looked to July. "July, get l-"

July's hand was already to the glass. "Contractors." He said simply. "Make a left."

November turned the car, following July's instructions until they hit an alley. November considered his options, opened the glove compartment and removed a legal pad. He wrote down a name and number. "If I don't come back, July, find her. She'll help you. Run along now. You'll find me after if I'm safe." He gave the Doll a smile and exited the car.

He saw the boy, with grey hair and mismatched eyes at the end of the alley. He took a step…and the boy wiped his nose.

He saw the hand print on the fire hydrant next to him and threw himself to the side before it exploded, blowing water all over the street. "So you're the one who's been blowing up those buildings?"

"She told me to." The boy intoned calmly. "She said it was necessary. To create distrust between the humans."

"I'm sure she did," November smiled, seeing the water pooling down the alley. He took a step forward towards the child. He felt no hesitation. The boy was a terrorist and a murderer. Contractors were deadly no matter their age, besides. You couldn't even call them 'children,' as far as he was concerned.

"Alright," November said, flexing a hand. "You're going to tell me everything I want to know, you little brat. Were you the one who killed April?"

"Was that her name?" The boy blinked. "You cared about her?"

"I don't owe you any answers," November hissed, removing his sunglasses. He formed a spear from ice, summoning it into his hand as he advanced.

"That's unfortunate. I'm sorry it has to be like this." The boy blinked, shaking his head. "No, I'm not. That's just something I should say, isn't it?"

November realized too late his anger had clouded his judgment. He looked down, seeing more handprints. He could suddenly hear footsteps behind him, blocking the alley off. Why had he been so stupid to think the boy had only set ONE trap? How had July missed the other Contractor around?

The boy reached up and wiped his nose with his thumb.

It was already over.

***

Hei had barely remembered to change out of his Reaper outfit, fury filling his mind. Amber. Amber was here now. He should have known. The boy-the Contractor rather, his terrorist attacks, the dreamcatcher…Hei knew its design well. He had one just like it in his drawer back in the apartment.

_
He remembered sat beneath the fake stars that night, six years ago when he heard her approach. "I lost my knife. Can I borrow yours?" Her voice asked in the playfully pleading tone that differed so from the cold, commanding voice that she used to order men and women to kill their enemies.

He drew the knife from his belt, twirling it to offer the hilt to her. She took it gratefully, applying the blade to her bread. "I used to love the smell of fresh baked bread. Still do. I used to spread a bunch of marmalade on it, and put a ton of whipped cream on top. Ever done that?"

Hei didn't respond. Her voice then took on a gentle, urgent tone. "Hei? Let's run away together. You, me and Pai. Let's go soon. Live together where nobody knows us."

He felt the soft hand caress his cheek. "Where would we go?"

"Where you and I can see the stars every night…" she whispered in his ear. He knew she was looking at them at that moment, "Here…"

He extended a hand tor eceive the knife, but instead…he looked to see the dreamcatcher in his hand.

He turned in surprise. She stood there, smiling at him. "I hope it always makes you smile," she said, her amber eyes dancing.

She leaned in, pressing their lips together then, feeling his own arms encircle her body as she ran her hands into his hair, kissing him with quickening urgency.

It was just them, beneath the stars. Just the way she liked it.

_


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 14, 2012)

The memories that would have once comforted him brought him nothing but fury now. She was in the city.

He heard his phone ring and looked at it. It was Rin. He snapped it on and whispered, "Rin."

"Hei, are you alright? You were in the district-"

"It's Amber."

He heard her pause for a moment. "Hei, where are you? Do you know where she is?"

"I'll find her."

"Hei, don't do this. You're angry. Don't rush in!"

He knew she was right, but even so… "Rin-"

"Hei, listen to me…we have a possible lead on Sayara as well. If you rush in without thinking, you're setting yourself up. She knows you! You can't fall in to a trap!"

Hei knew she was right. But if Amber was in town…that meant the Syndicate was keeping something from him.

"I'm going to get in touch with Misaki, see what I can do about these bombings…We both need to be focused on this."

Hei took several breathes, stepping out into public. He forced his voice down. "I'll check with my team then. Put together who you can,"

Rin sighed in relief. "Meet me soon, okay?"

"Understood. Thanks, Rin." He forced his rage down, knowing Rin was correct. "I'll be there before you know it. Let me get to my team."
***

Mao was pacing restlessly. Hei was late. Knowing what the Syndicate had just told them, this could only end badly, as everything in his life seemed to end these days.

"The orders are clear," Huang said. "We can't let them meet."

"So it's really her," Mao frowned. "I'd hoped she was dead."

"No such luck, furball," Huang grunted, lighting a cigarette. "Way it is now, if Hei knows, there's no telling what he might do. We've been on thin ice ever since Havoc as is. This is serious business now?"

Mao had to scoff at that. "What's it been for the last five years, Huang?" He turned his face up to the man. "You may think we're just-"

"So maybe I said some things," Huang grumbled, taking a drag of his smoke. "We can't let Hei run loose this time. The only orders we were given was to keep him away from Amber."

"Have you wondered why?" Mao pushed him a bit. "We know what Hei's looking for. Amber is the one who could have answers. Answers they don't want him to know."

"I thought about that," Huang nodded. "It's likely. It's just as likely they're playing us on strings with Apos right now. I didn't tell you he offered me something…"

"And you said no?"


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 14, 2012)

"I'm human and if I go out, that's how I go out."

In other words, Huang would be too stubborn to live. How fitting, Mao thought with an inward smile.

They heard the footsteps and paused, looking up. "Hei!" Mao hopped over as Hei walked down the sidewalk to their customary park meeting place.

"Where's Yin?"

"We left her at the tobacco stand for now to keep an eye on things," Huang said. "Right now, she's got nothing."

"I met November 11 again. He's on the same trail we are. The bombings-"

"A group's taken credit. It's called 'Evening Primrose,'" Huang said. "The Syndicate passed this to me before you arrived. It's a Contractor rights group that has a list of demands, recognition and equal rights top of the list."

"Fighting an equal rights group? Sometimes I forget we're usually the bad guys," Mao said dryly

Hei's eyes were focused. "I'm meeting Rin to investigate this. The one involved is-"

He knew. Damn it all! Mao thought. He saw Huang's hand twitch. Huang looked to Hei. "You've been involving her too much, Hei. They have her in the crosshairs, and this Apos guy wants her bad from what you said. You gotta stop this, Hei." Huang's voice was soft, almost pleading. Mao blinked slightly. Just when he'd been expecting volcanic fury…

"No." Hei said.

"Hei, I've given you a pass on plenty as is right now. But at the end of the day, you are what you are. I've seen you work and we know what you do. You will break her heart. I've seen it happen." Huang fixed him with a look. "You proved how far you're willing to go when you busted my old ass out of that hospital, but there's a limit. It's gonna be us or her eventually. None of us on this team gets to have something like this."

"Unless she's into cats," Mao muttered, trying to lighten the mood. But Hei fixed them both with a look.

"Don't try to stop me." He turned and then heard the click of the gun.

"Hei, I'm sorry about this, but I ain't letting you go anywhere." Huang said, holding the gun at his back. Hei turned, facing Huang.

"Don't even twitch, Hei. Your hands so much as go an inch anywhere, I'm putting this between your eyes. "You have your orders! You can't meet Amber!"

Hei's black eyes locked on Huang. Mao swallowed, realizing that any second their three man cell might be shortened by a third. "Huang, you can't-"

"Mao…" Huang growled impatiently. "This is bigger than the three of us. These bombings were a show to make people doubt one another, but-"

"How many people died?" Hei asked.

"One, if you believe it." Huang said, lip curling. "Just the MI6 agent, they said. Rational, huh? To win hearts and minds…"

"Huang. Put it down." Hei said. "Do you trust me?"

Huang gritted his teeth. "I wanna know why. Why did you come for me? What value did I have?"

"Because we're partners." Hei faced Huang.

"Contractors aren't supposed to act that way," Huang whispered.

"I did, though." Hei said. "Can you trust me? One more time?"

After what seemed an eternity, Mao released his breathe as Huang lowered the gun.

"Get outta here before I change my mind."

***

Sayara Yamanobe was simply delighted. The bombings had taken off any scrutiny from her little ventures. She had checked with Apos, and they'd decided it was time to move. She sat back, watching her men loading the boats with her new experiment.

Virus and disease was her specialty, of course, and this was the crown jewel of it all: once they hit the mainland, it could be distributed far more effectively. She had it all planned out: her men would be carriers of this doomsday virus, spreading it through the populace…it would infect migratory birds to carry it far and wide…humans would die…

A little detail she hadn't mentioned to her creditors, of course. She gave a sweet smile as the tall man in the military outfit walked into the warehouse. "Dr. Yamanobe," He said, flanked by heavily armed soldiers. The man's hear was grey and thinning, a thick mustache covering his upper lip. Sayara smiled politely.

"General Maxley," She said with a nod. Maxley looked around.

"Apos said you've outdone yourself. Your research paid off."

"But of course," Sayara said. "I specifically tailored it with Contractor DNA in mind thanks to the test subjects Pandora provided."

Maxley nodded. "The Syndicate appreciates your work."

"OH, if I can ask…won't you be worried to lose your best operatives? I had the pleasure of seeing BK-201 in action," In more ways than one… she thought.

Maxley's lip twisted. "My only regret is I can't kill Hei myself."

First name basis? Interesting… "History there?"

"He betrayed us to side with February in Heaven's War. After we taught him everything he knows."

"Mmm, fascinating," Sayara smiled. "Well, rest assured, he won't be long for the world," Neither are you, of course.

"We should talk more when this is over, Doctor. With your expertise, we could end up ruling the Syndicate. Your ships leave soon?"

"Packing up will take more time. It's a matter of hours, though."

Maxley nodded. "The Syndicate appreciates your efforts, Sayara."

"Oh, I put my heart and soul into my work, General," she said with a coquettish giggle. "I do trust you'll be pleased with the results."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome chapter dude. Is April really dead?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 23, 2012)

Misaki stepped out of the police department, frowning. The Contractor named Hans was entirely too complacent for her taste, and he knew enough that he was hiding. His power, however, made appearing in his presence for any extended period of time with no backup difficult, though. She had left the other officers behind to handle things.

She'd heard countries were blaming one another for the bombings. Some had occurred at high profile targets: the British had lost an agent, the American embassy had been bombed as well as a Japanese office building, the Russian consulate and the Spanish ambassador's car?the message from the 'Evening Primrose,' aiming for Contractor rights. The information was, of course, top secret. Only her status as head of a Contractor task force had given her clearance to receive it.

Misaki even sympathized with such a goal. They were, dangerous as they could be, people. Granted, they were people with a lack of emotional capacity and deadly powers, but it was true Contractors were rounded up and used as soldiers. Had the rationality of others determined another way after all?

Even so, noble as the goal might be, she could recognize terrorism when she saw it. Granted, she'd found herself making more allowances than usual lately, particularly when Rin was concerned. The woman was keeping things from her, of that she was absolutely certain. She'd made a hard decision to let the Havoc issue go and trust Rin's judgment, but on the night of Alice's party, Rin had clearly walked in with more of an agenda than she'd let on. When the Black Reaper had interfered and defeated Wei Zhijun, there'd been something approaching relief in Rin's eyes. She did not like being kept in the dark or lied to, even for 'her own good.'

She toyed with her phone, debating to call Rin over the recent incidents, but decided against it. She had to stop relying on the immortal so much now, particularly when she was still uncertain what issues she could fully trust Rin on.

She was so lost in thought she didn't notice the little blond boy approaching her until he tugged at her shirt insistently. "Misaki," he said softly.

Misaki jerked and glanced down at the blank faced little boy, remembering the Havoc mission. "July?" She said in surprise. "What are you doing here?"

"November told me to find you," July answered, face betraying nothing. "In case he?" His voice trailed off. Misaki paused at that.

She didn't like the Contractor. He'd been arrogant, entirely too willing to create bad situations she had to clean up, completely callous in regard to Havoc?but she held a respect for him, especially in regard to his substantial talent as a fighter. This meant something had happened.
"In case he what?" She knelt down, putting her hands to July's shoulder. "Did something happen?"

"He didn't come back," July answered. "He went and he didn't come back. "

Someone had gotten the better of November?was it the Black Reaper? Evening Primrose? Was the Black Reaper working for Evening Primrose? So many questions entered her mind now, followed by a thought: November had trusted her enough to send July to her with any valuable information.

"Do you know where?" Misaki asked. "If he's alive or-"

"Of course," July nodded. "I keep track of all my friends."

Misaki breathed out in relief, standing. "Come with me. I'll call the right people. We might be able to stop an incident now if you tell me ev-" She suddenly paused, realizing exactly what the Doll had just said.

"Your friends?" She repeated.

July simply stared at her as if it was the most obvious thing in the world.

***

November 11 had woken up, bound with annoying tight ropes in a corner. The place was drab, shabby and, to his anger, completely dry. It was dimly lit, and her perceived a table in the room's center, a desk to the side where the boy was sat, reading from a book by candle light. The man who'd cut him off at the alley was working at a stove, with two pots. "Here." He sat, pouring the contents of one into a glass and setting it down in front of the boy, giving November a good look at him: one of his eyes was shut tight and his hair was wild and red. He was a big man: tall and wide, with blunt features. November had guessed he was a Contractor. "Drink the milk slow, Maki."

"I can't," the boy said. "Drinking it hot is my Price." He took the cup and tipped his head back, gulping the milk down, shuddering in pain from the heat.

"I don't suppose you'd loosen these ropes?" November asked with a smile. If they were surprised to find him awake, they gave no indication.

"Not a chance," The large, red haired man said. "You're one of the most skilled Contractors I've ever seen. The way you raised the ice to block that explosion?"

"Still put me under for a spell, didn't it?" November smiled at him. "Have we been introduced?"

"Call me Amagiri," The man said. "It's an honor to meet you, November 11."

"Pleasure is all mine," November smiled. "I don't suppose you have a cigarette? I rather need to make my own Payment."

Something about the way Amagiri smiled sent a stab of unease through November. "You are quite the worthy enemy. That's your payment, though? Nasty thing. You know how many deaths are caused from smoking related illnesses a year-"

"I know the statistics," November said, unable to keep a hint of desperation from his voice. "I'd really just like a cigarette if you don't mind." He licked his dry lips quickly

"I've always wondered?what happens to a Contractor who can't make his payment? You hear all the stories." Amagiri leaned back. "Is it true you'll melt like butter?"

He let the silence linger as a drop of sweat rolled down November's cheek before he chuckled. "I'm just joking. There's a vending machine across the street. I'll be back with a pack."

November exhaled gratefully. Amagiri turned to Maki. "Watch him. Don't underestimate him for a moment, Maki."

"I won't," The boy said calmly as Amagiri exited. The boy was?looking at something on the desk. November thought it appeared to be a book.

"Hello," the boy said. "How are you? It's nice to meet you. Thank you, I would like one, too. No, please. I insist."

"Aren't you a dutiful little boy?" November asked casually. "Are you studying etiquette?"

The boy turned to fix November with his mismatched eyes. November remembered the explosion that had claimed April's life. It meant this vicious little brat was responsible. He memorized every little detail of the boy's features.

"It's like something I used to know, but forgot. Why do you think that is?" Maki asked. "I guess it doesn't matter," he shrugged. "I thought this didn't matter. They're just empty words. But Amber told me it's important. I practice every day now."

"Well, isn't that impressive?" November said, leaning back. "Then you're the one responsible for the bombings and for my partner?"

"Amber said that was important, too," The boy said, shrugging. "I'd do anything that Amber wants. She's everything to me. I'd kill you if she told me to. I'll kill everyone in this whole city if she'd smile over it," his smile turned feral.

"She's not exactly known for her fair dealings, lad." November said.

"It's different with me. I'm important to her."

"You killed April."

"Was that her name?" Maki shrugged. "I'm sorry."

"No you're not," November said softly, eyes narrowing.

"No. But isn't that what you're supposed to say?"

***

Yin sat back in her booth as the rain began. She liked the rain. It allowed her to see whatever she wanted across the city.

It wasn't any surprised she heard the approach. The girl grinned sweetly at the Doll, a massive umbrella protecting her from the rain. "Hi, Yin. Hasn't it been a while?" Her voice was deceptively sweet.

Yin turned her head up, dipping her hand in the glass of water at her side. She could see her there, in the jacket, baseball cap and jeans. She was younger than Yin remembered, but that was no surprise.

Her vacant purple eyes met the bright amber eyes of the first Contractor

"Amber." She said, and prepared for what was to come.

***

"Pick up, Misaki," Rin whispered, holding the phone to her ear. Finally she heard the answer.

"Rin? Do you know something? I can't talk long."

"Misaki, I know too much about it now. This is a Contractor group. It's not-"

"I know that," Misaki interrupted. "I can't talk about this phone and I can't slow down, Rin. Someone's life may be in danger now. Can you trust me to handle myself?"

"Yes," Rin admitted with a deep breath. "Keep me updated. I need to know you're alright."

She almost saw Misaki smile. Rin admitted an admiration for the woman's bravery. She only hoped she could handle herself now...Rin knew she was throwing the dice now, but she couldn't make it to Misaki in time. "Good luck, Chief Kirihara."

"Whatever you're going to do, Detective Asogi, you, too," Misaki said before the line clicked.

Carmine looked to Rin. Rin saw the woman had pulled a jacket on. "Whatever this I, I'm not sitting it out this time. Did you call Koki?"

"He's with us, too." Rin didn't argue with Carmine. "Just keep yourself far enough from the Gate."

Carmine nodded as they heard the door. Mimi crossed to it and opened it. "Hei! Are you alright?"

"Fine," Hei nodded to Mimi. "Have you read anything?"

"I've intercepted everything I could. There's something happening at the bay, too. Someone named Maxley said they needed to hurry up with Dr. Yamanobe to Nishijima-"

Hei froze at that. "Maxley," He growled low. "He's Syndicate. And Sayara, too?" His eyes went dark for a moment and Rin saw his hand tremble.

Carmine shook her head. "I remember. "He was the commander of US forces in South America. I worked for him at one point."


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 23, 2012)

"So did Pai and I," Hei said, looking to the three women. "He taught me how to fight. The Syndicate wanted to keep me out of everything here. Carmine, you think-"

"Amber wants to start a goddamn war all over again," Carmine finished. "She's targeting this city at a point when the Syndicate has a massive interest in it."

"Not just the Syndicate," Rin said, looking to Hei.

"She's targeting other agencies, too." Hei frowned and Rin saw the rage in his eyes suddenly. "She's trying to bring Armageddon just like in South America."

Mimi blinked. "They said they want equal rights. Shouldn't that-"

"That's not what Amber wants!" Hei snapped sharply, making Mimi shrink back. "She uses people, she throws them away when she's done! That's all she is!"

"Hei!" Rin's voice rose. "I know you're upset, but don't take it out on Mimi. She's trying to help."

Hei glanced to the other Immortal and gave a short nod. "I didn't mean to. I'm sorry."

"No sweat," Mimi rubbed her head. "So we're up against someone who was responsible for South America being destroyed?"

Carmine frowned. "I still don't remember that day?Hei was in the area. So were Pai and Amber. We both just woke up after the event. But?"

"Amber led us into it. She used her power, I'm sure of it. She knew what would happen," Hei hissed.

Rin walked over, putting a hand to his shoulder. Hei took a breath, calming slightly as he and Rin looked at one another. Rin leaned over and kissed his cheek. "We've been through this much."

"And Sayara?"

"It just means we can take her this time. Before she spreads that virus."

"It means Apos is here, too." Hei said. Rin nodded.

"Then we'll have to be careful," She said. "Mimi, you're on point. Carmine's with us this time?she'll stay far enough from the Gate."

They paused then, as Hei's phone suddenly rang. Hei lifted it to his ear. "What? Yin? Is that-"

Rin saw him pause, his eyes widening. "Where? Where is?she hasn't?no?" He whispers. "Tell her I'm coming."

He hung up and looked to Rin. "We have to move. Now."

***

November 11 had never been so grateful for a cigarette in his life as when Amagiri let him smoke the thing. He felt the compulsion for his price fade before he coughed. "You can put it out now," he managed.

Amagiri did so, looking to November. "I want to make a proposition. We could use someone like you in Evening Primrose."

"Excuse me?" November wasn't sure he'd heard right.

Amagiri smiled. "There's a good deal you're not aware of."

"Enlighten me," November said. He kept his eyes on Amagiri and Maki, knowing the vicious little brat was waiting for any excuse to blow him up.

He had to keep himself from smiling as he saw a gleam on the window, the telltale sign of a Doll's specter. He kept his eyes firmly on Amagiri.

"As of right now, the humans will never accept you. That's just a fact. The way it stands, you'll be used and thrown away one day. Evening Primrose would seek to change that. We have Contractors from every continent, every agency. We're fighting for something more."

"The way I see it, you threw away my partner."

"Did we?" Amagiri asked. November blinked.

"What??"

"To the more immediate point? At this second, a group called the Syndicate is loading several large ships in the harbor two hour's drive from here with a toxin that is set to be released into the mainland and on the islands with migratory birds. This virus is tailored to wipe out every Contractor alive."

"Why aren't you there stopping it?"

"Amber told us to be here," Maki answered, folding his arms. "She said it would be taken care of."

November ran things over then. April was dead, they'd seen the body?unless?

He'd heard of Contractors who could duplicate matter before. Perhaps one had created a facsimile? "And April?"

"Your answer first," Amagiri said. "No matter how you look at this, you have no choice. Make the rational decision like the Contractor you are."

It was so funny, November had to laugh. Amagiri blinked quickly. November turned a grin at him. "Not too long ago, I met another Contractor. I told him the exact same thing. Do you know what happened then? The crazy fool turned around and attacked me!"

He shook his head. "In our fight, he prioritized another's safety above his own. I couldn't comprehend it. The more I thought about it, the less I understood it. Perhaps rationality isn't all what it's cracked up to be?"

"So then, are you refusing to consider the situation with logic?"

"Me? Oh, no. I'm very proud of being a Contractor and everything it represents." November raised his chin. "I'm going to make the rational decision. I refuse. And if April is alive, I have no doubt she told you where you could put your offer."

As if on cue, the door was kicked off its hinges. "Police! Stand down!"

They heard the guns. Amagiri and Maki raised their hands as Misaki Kirihara entered with a full team of armored officers, her gun trained on Amagiri. "Don't move."

"Chief Kirihara, you are a sight for sore eyes!" November grinned merrily. "My wrists are starting to little numb, does anyone mind?"

He tried to hide the relief. He hadn't chosen wrongly after all. Misaki was every bit the police offer he expected. Right now, she might well have been riding through the doors on a white horse. As his rescuer, Misaki Kirihara was the most beautiful thing he had ever seen.

Misaki made her way over to him, reaching down to undo his bonds. November stood a moment later. "My little Doll found you, then? These two are part of Evening Primrose. You might want to take them for questioning."

"We plan to," Misaki said, circling back with November as the police moved in.

"You will join us," Amagiri said, keeping his eye on November.

"Ah, that reminds me. There's serious business at the harbor, apparently," November said. "I need to get there with a full team as soon as possible."

One officer reached for a set of handcuffs when Amagiri said. "Or you'll die."

Maki wiped his nose suddenly. Behind the officers, November saw handprints glow white on the stove. "Get down!" He shouted, throwing himself onto Misaki, just as the prints exploded.

When his ears stopped ringing, he looked up, seeing Amagiri and Maki vanishing past what could only be a secret exit. Figures they'd have a bolt hole, he thought angrily.

Misaki coughed. "Is everyone-"

"We look alright," one cop groaned. "Get after them, you might be able to head them off?"

November grinned. "She's got me right now, then." He winced in pain. The force of the blast had left him sore and hurting. "July's outside?"

"Yes." Misaki winced as she helped November up. He'd shielded her from the worst of it. "He kept track of you the entire time. He considers you his friend."

November's mouth opened, the Contractor forgetting to breathe for a moment. Finally, he gave a smile. "Yes. I suppose that's what we are."

***

Yin looked up at the dark skinned woman named April gazed down at Amber. They were sitting on the steps of an old shrine, Yin's head in Amber's lap. The green haired Contractor was gently stroking Yin's silver hair.

April frowned. "So that's what I tell November?"

"This is an?enemy mine scenario." Amber grinned. "He'll believe it from you."

"Nobody'll believe I haven't turned."

"He will if he knows you," Amber said. April breathed in, her blue lips furrowing.

"I want to know why you saved me. Using your power like that with a substitute after."

"Oh, yes, Tamara's power is a fun one. She can duplicate anything, even people after she touches them. Her Price is so high, I can't make her pay it often, though. It's not as bad as mine, though." Amber's smile turned sly.

April kept her gaze at Amber. "I haven't attacked you yet because you could kill me any time you wanted. If even half of what you just said is true-"

"All of it is true. If you go back, you'll be under heavy scrutiny by your superiors, but November will vouch for you if you say the right things. Still, don't let them silence you. Keep your eyes open until the right time. You will know when it comes."

"We're still enemies, February."

"I know." Amber said, running her fingers into Yin's hair. "But we won't always be. Take the street east and you'll see November, April. I'm not going to keep you here any more. You'll know what'll happen when the time comes."

"And the harbor?" April pushed her.

Amber's smile widened. "Oh, you'll handle it. My operatives are handling things elsewhere?"

"More like you like using us, is it?" April put her hands on her hips.

Amber gave a laugh. "Or I just believe in you?and BK-201. Time's wasting."


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 23, 2012)

April took a breath and turned to run off. Amber waited until she was gone before she turned to Yin. "Oh, Yin. You must think I'm awful, but there's a reason for all of this. I wish Hei could see it."

Yin saw her smile turn distant. "It was so long ago?but one time, he really smiled at me, can you believe it?" Her amber eyes seemed to sparkle. "And what a smile! It cut right into my heart like a knife. You know what I thought then? 'I'm done for. I'll do anything for this guy, all he has to do is say the word.' I just wish I could see him smile one more time. You feel the same way don't you?"

Yin sat up, considering it before she nodded. "I do." She said.

Amber wrapped her arms around Yin and hugged her. "I timed it so nobody'd be hurt. I faked April's death so I could tell her everything?but there's only so much I can do. People are going to get hurt eventually. I'd save them all if I could, Yin, I really would."

Yin considered a question. "Apos?"

"He and I fought through Heaven's War. He's the driving force behind all of it, Yin. All the misery, all the pain, all the death?.though it'd be more accurate to say we both are. The Guardian of Yggdrasil and his heir aren't subject to how time usually flows. He's one of the variables that changes the whole equation. I have to use Hei in this. I've hurt him so much already, Yin. He deserves to be able to rest. Do you understand why I have to keep going?"

"Yes," Yin nodded, studying Amber.

"You're so important now, Yin. You're one of the first Dolls to advance this far. You've changed. It proves that we're all changing more, just like Pai did. I'm sorry I can't explain more?but watch for the tree, Yin. That's where the Gate's destiny lies."

***

Amber leaned back with a smile, gazing at the stars. "When the last star has fallen, who'll mourn us, Yin? Will anyone?" She sighed and shook her head. "I'm just talking?"

Yin put a hand to Amber's and grasped it tight. She recognized loneliness and uncertainty when she saw it. She'd lived with it for so long herself.

Koki had arrived fortuitously to drive Hei in the direction he'd asked. Rin, Carmine and Hei were in the car as Koki drove to the exact coordinates Yin had provided.

"Stop here," Hei said. "I'll make my way to the shrine."

Carmine took a breath. They weren't breaching near proximity to the Gate, but she was still uncomfortable being even this far. "I have to see her, too."

"Koki, wait with the car." Rin said. Koki nodded as the others exited.

"If anything goes wrong, get out of here," Rin said. "Teruki needs his father."

Koki smiled. "I wouldn't leave you, Rin. Not when the world could change."

Rin smiled and shut the door, looking to Hei. "That way?"

He nodded and the three took off. Rin glanced up, seeing the boy standing in the path.

Hei looked to the boy, stepping forward. "Where is she?"

"Mister. And you brought company. Where is-" He paused suddenly. "Oh, I see. You're him, aren't you? She told me to let you all through."

Carmine fixed him with a look. "You don't know Amber. She's using you."

"That's fine. I want her to use me. I'm the Contractor who's worthy of her. Nobody else can?" His eyes flashed angrily. "Nobody!" He pulled a hand back, and they saw he had a handful of stones. The stones began to glow red and he flung them viciously. The three sprang in different directions, the stones flying past them, exploding harmlessly against the ground.

Rin's hand snapped out as the boy ran back, throwing a knife at him. The boy flung himself aside. Hei slammed a palm on the ground, discharging a burst of electricity straight at the Contractor. With shocking agility and speed he leaped up onto the hood of a car as Hei blew out every light.

Rin glanced back, hearing someone else approaching. "Hei, Carmine, that way!"

"I won't let you get to her!" The boy screeched, leaping to the ground to grab more rocks before a wave of ice raced across the pavement, forcing the lot of them to dodge away. Hei and Carmine moved down the path off the street, making way for the shrine. Rin then heard the accented voice call out.

"Didn't your mother tell you? Good little boys and girls should be in bed by now!" November was moving down the road, accompanied by July and Misaki Kirihara.

Rin's eyes widened. "Misaki!"

"Detective Asogi!" November grinned as Maki sprinted back. "We do have a habit of running into one another. Now, who were you with just now?"

Rin gave him a stony look in response. November grinned. "We'll cover the details later. Misaki, you were headed that way. I trust Miss Asogi will make sure no ill befalls you?"

"What about you?" Misaki asked.

"I'm off to give that little rascal what he's got coming to him. Don't worry, I've got July with me!" November patted the Doll's head before smiling at Rin.

"I know we have our differences, but I get the feeling we're on the same side. We can sort the details out later."

Misaki looked to Rin. "Well, you trusted me."

"Glad to see it wasn't misplaced," Rin smiled. "Come on."

November took off after Maki, July at his heels. The boy was ducking into one of the abandoned houses around the lot- no wonder they'd chosen to store him here. In his haste, the boy hadn't bothered to close the door. November glanced through, seeing nothing. He heard Maki's voice shout. "I'm ready for you, so come and get me!"

"Handprints," July cautioned. "Everywhere," He began to pointed, one finger to his pocket mirror

November watched as the handprints illuminated the room, before exploding. The little rat had no sense of restraint or control now.

Amagiri must have separated from him. It made this easier. November sprinted up, aiming for the stairs, July following. The Contractor reached for the door handle to the room when he felt a hand seize his shirt. He turned, seeing July shake his head. November blinked and then smiled, nodding in gratitude before dodging back as the door exploded.

Maki had safely leaped out of the window to the next house, after preparing the trap on the final door he knew November couldn't arrive. Amagiri had told him to head back straight off, but he hadn't been able to resist. Amber caring about someone, about anyone else, was not acceptable. He was the only Contractor worthy of her. He'd stayed behind to meet the one coming for her. He didn't expect he'd be that difficult to kill, though.

"She doesn't need them?not that guy?not Amagiri?not November?" He grinned, walking down the steps to the door. "I'm the only one worthy. I won."

He heard the thunder then, and the pouring rain. He opened the door.

November 11 smiled down at him, a spike of ice held in his hand.

***

Amber stood up as Hei arrived. He was in the black coat, but he had no mask. She was happy for that. She wanted to see his face again after so long now. He stared at her with the hatred she expected. Neither seemed surprised at her newfound youth. Of course they wouldn't, not with her power.

"Hei!" She called, running over to him. "I didn't want him to fight you! He didn't hurt you, did he? Let me s-" She reached for him and Hei slapped her hand away.

Amber faced him and then focused on Carmine. "Carmine. You're looking better."

"Amber," Carmine said softly, hand flexing at her side.

"I like you like this, Carmine," Amber smiled. "Cruelty doesn't suit you. There's new life-"

"There's only one thing you need to say before I kill you," Hei said, glancing over amber's shoulder to see Amagiri standing by Yin. "Where is she? What happened to Pai?"

"Carmine didn't tell you? No, I suppose her memory would've been affected. I didn't do that, Carmine, I just want to make that clear."

Carmine faced her. "Tell us, Amber. No more games. Just end the lies."

Amber glanced between them and she gave a nod. "Oh, fine. She's closer than you think, Hei." She reached out to tap his chest. "But so far away?"

He slapped her in the face. "Enough of your riddles!" He snarled.

Amber's head snapped to the side, eyes wide for a moment before her featured relaxed into serenity. "You can see her again, Hei." She turned to stare up at him. "If you come with me now, I swear to you I'll take you to her. But what if the price for that is that this city is plunged into darkness?"

Hei's hand snapped out, gripping Amber's head. "No more games!"

"I've left instructions on what to do next, Hei. For you and everyone. This night isn't done yet."

"It is for you," Hei whispered as the blue aura appeared. Carmine's eyes widened. "Hei-"

Yin surged forward, arm outstretched. "No, don't!"

Amagiri's arm raised, palm extended towards Hei as he roared Amber's name.

Misaki and Rin had arrived, Misaki raising her gun with a cry to hold.

Amber's eyes flashed once.

***

The world was frozen save for her now. She breathed in. "Oh, Hei." She looked up at him, his face staring down, frozen in hate, rage and pain. "I'm sorry. I really am. But I can't stop now. But do you know what? I've seen it all now, Hei. I've been back and forth through time. I've wandered so long!" She stared imploringly up at him, even though he couldn't see nor hear her. "Longer than anyone could imagine. But one thing never changed?I missed you so much." She leaned up, putting a hand to his cheek and pressed her lips against his. "I broke my heart in two back then. Every time you've suffered hurt me more."


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 23, 2012)

She looked to Carmine. "You've changed so much, Carmine. I'm glad for the person you are now." She reached up to rub her frozen cheek. "You'll bring something wonderful soon, I promise. I'm glad you were there for one another."

She turned and walked past Yin. "When the time comes. See ya." She came to Amagiri, leaned up and flicked his head. He blinked in surprise. "Did you use your-"

"Yep," Amber smiled. "Come on, time to go." She put her baseball cap on.

"Amber, there's a limit to how often you can use your powers," He cautioned.

"I think now was a good time," She said as they passed Misaki and Rin. She paused to look at Rin for a long moment. "Take care," she whispered, and snapped her fingers.

It was only an instant before they appeared back at Evening Primrose's hideout. Amber took a moment to study the faces of the ones there.

The man skulking in the shadows grinned. "Well, he didn't agree, did he?"

"No," Amber sighed. "You'll get your chance to kill him soon enough."

Dark haired Tamara breathed in. "You used your powers, didn't you?"

Amber noticed her clothes were a bit big for her now. That was one downside to the regression afforded by her powers. "It was the time to do it. I'm sorry you had to use yours."

"It's a small price for you, Amber." The woman smiled at her.

Blond, blue eyed Britta pushed her glasses up. "Then that's another step to bring the flower of Evening Primrose to its full bloom." She glanced to Amagiri. "Is everything okay?"

"I split up with Maki not too long ago. I just wondered if he was on his way?"

Amber shook her head suddenly, taking off her hat. "No?" She said softly. "Maki won't be coming."

***

"It feels lonely saying this?" Maki whispered. "But?farewell?is what you're supposed to say?.farewell?Amber?" He whispered, the spike of ice buried in his chest.

November reached for a cigarette and found it soaking wet. He then looked to see the dark skinned hand reach down, offering him a new one. "Were you just avenging me?" April, healthy and grinning, asked.

"Save the jokes for the experts," November lit the smoke.

"Back atcha!" She grinned, taking a pull of her beer. July stood next to her, his hand to her head. November breathed in.

"What'd she say to you, April?"

"Genocide," April looked up, frowning. "We need to get to the harbor if we're going to stop it, 11."

"How do you know?" November frowned.

"She showed me," April breathed in. "I know you won't trust me-"

"Stop right there," November stood and walked to her, putting his hand to her shoulder. April didn't flinch, even though she'd seen him freeze a man to death with his touch before.

November's smile held sudden warmth. "Trusting my partners is the most rational thing in the world to me, April."

She grinned at him. "Don't hug me, 11, you're getting soft right now."

"I know you, April. I don't pretend to understand everything going on, but if this is what we have to do, I'm going to believe in you right now."

"You might not when she said who we'll be working with," April smiled slightly.


***

Misaki had been aiming her gun at a man's back?and then suddenly, everyone was gone, even Rin. She blinked quickly, turning and running back along the path. What had just happened?

"Misaki!" November shouted. She blinked again, seeing April with him. "Do you have a car?" He asked.

"What is going-"

"We'll explain on the way. Call every officer you can and put the warning up."

Misaki nodded. "My car is back with the others. We'll need to move."

"We've got barely hours," November said. "When we're there, you need to let April and I handle it. This is going to be out of your league."

"We'll talk about that on the way, too," Misaki couldn't help but smile at them. Maybe it was just the darkness but November's smile didn't seem as pompous as before.

***

Koki was driving as fast as he could, having called Huang and Mao and directing them to the area. "Tokyo harbor, huh? Right?" Rin noticed his hand squeezing his pocket for a moment.

Hei had been silent. Rin looked to him. "Time manipulation then. But she let us out of it earlier? What'd she mean by all that?"

"I don't know. Everything she says has five meanings," Hei shook his head, looking to Carmine, who took a steady breath.

Hei lifted the mask. "It's like it's a game to her now."

Yin looked to him. "But we're going."

"If it's Sayara?if she's planning this?the Syndicate has to be unaware of all of it," Rin said, replacing her knives. "Everyone be sure to be ready."

Koki took a breath. Misaki put a hand to his shoulder. "That includes you. Stay behind with Yin, Koki."

"Same old," Koki gave her a smile. "Keep Mimi on the line, too."

Hei took a breath, forcing his mind on the mission. "Carmine?"

"I've got my old skills back. Even without powers, I could hang with you on my best day," She smiled at him.

"Then let's go save the world," Rin said.

***

Misaki had known several shortcuts to the harbor. November and April had nearly leaped out of the car upon arrival, seeing the other vehicle there. Misaki paused suddenly as she stopped, seeing BK-201, masked and wearing his black coat getting from the car. Next to him was?

"Rin?" She called, pulling out the car, November and April ready.

"Misaki," Rin said calmly, breathing in.

"Havoc," November said with a satisfied smile. "Oh, I knew it."

"I'm sorry you couldn't kill me," Havoc said, raising her chin. Hei looked to November.

"November 11."

"BK-201," November returned. The air seemed to crackle between the two. April groaned.

"Can you two knock off the bloody posturing? Amber told me they'd all be here?" She rubbed her head. "I have the feeling we all want the same thing tonight."

Misaki fixed Rin with a look, her gaze steely. "What are you doing with them, Rin?"

"What I have to. Sayara Yamanobe is a murderer. If we leave her be, she's going to kill every human on this planet. That is why we're here tonight, Misaki."

"You've been working with BK-201 this whole time? I trusted you!"

Rin closed her eyes, looking guilty. "I saved Havoc from being a research experiment. I worked with BK-201 at points. But you don't-"

"No. No more 'I don't' this, Rin. I'm taking you in after this. You haven't just lied to me. You've sheltered a mass murderer, and you've aided an abetted a known terrorist."

"Enough," the Reaper said in his cold voice. "Detective Kirihara. This is bigger than your notion of justice. You're working for nothing more than a puppet system."

"Shut your mouth," Misaki stepped forward. "Don't you dare speak about my system to-"

"Misaki!" Rin said. "You can arrest me after this if you want. BK-201 isn't what you think he is. You knew about Carmine, too."

Misaki's hand trembled near her gun for a moment before something seemed to occur to her. She faced BK-201 and Rin. "You're trying to stop this?"

"It's Apos, Misaki. He's behind all of this, Hei and I-"

"Hei? You're on first name basis with him?"

"Figured you for more of a?Liang," November and Hei kept their gazes on one another, both guarded against the other. April groaned.

"Yes she lied, we all lie to each other, can someone bloody well get the hell over it so we can get to work!"

"I will explain everything," Rin promised Misaki. "Just trust me. God, Misaki, you know me. I wouldn't be doing this if I didn't believe-"

"No, Rin. I don't think I do know you," Misaki turned to the others. "Alright, then?" She faced Carmine.

"?We'll have words about you too."

November looked to Hei. "I'm going to assume you work well with others?"

"We have people arriving. One is a sniper. We caught the guards at the docks. He can drop them first off before we move in."

"Have him do it. We're on my element. April can handle plenty and kill visibility for you and Havoc." November extended a hand. "We'll put everything behind us until this is done."

Hei looked at him and extend his own hand, taking November's, both keeping the gaze on one another. Both were probably considering whether to just kill the other there. It was a sign of trust few Contractors would ever allow. "I'll admit?" November grinned. "I look forward to working with you. Let me be frank. I think you're a terrorist. I think you're more dangerous than you even realize yourself. But this is something we need to finish. There'll always be a tomorrow."


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 23, 2012)

"Very well." Hei withdrew a hand and reached for the radio. "Huang. Get in position."

"Roger that," the voice growled back on the radio.

"April. Do your thing. We don't have long until the police get here. This virus?"

"It's sealed up tight in the holds, I know that. It's those two ships there. Let's get moving."

Hei watched from safety until Huang took the shot. The guard fell from the dock into the water. "Now." He ordered.

April's eyes burned red as she raised a hand, creating the storm. The rain poured down as November and Hei ran out, November grinned, racing alongside the black clad Contractor. "Now!" He whipped his hand out, turning the rain drops in front of him into a hail of ice, flying out with the force of bullets.

"Still have those boots?" Hei asked as the first wave of guards crumbled.

"You know it!" November grinned.

"Too bad." Hei discharged electricity through the ground, electrocuting the second wave before they could bring their arms to fire. Carmine, Rin and April moved in behind. April grinned, slipping a side arm into her hand. She raised it and with unerring accuracy, shot a guard on the ship's deck. She touched her radio. "July, do you have a read on Yamanobe?"

"The next ship. She has an exoskeleton of sorts." July said after a moment. "It looks like it's for combat."

"Good for us," April muttered. Rin flung a hand out, taking one of the men in the neck with a throwing knife.

"All of them are cultists obsessed with delivering this plague. Don't feel you have to hold back," Rin looked up. "Damn it?" The ship had already pulled off. "No, no, no!" Rin shouted.

"There's no way we can stop-"

"Oh, please, love, who do you think I am?" April pulled the beer can from her side, taking a pull of it. Carmine looked up. "The men are getting to the deck. If you have anything up your sleeve, now's the-"

April raised her hands and the winds picked up. The waves raised, pitching the ship forward. April wove her hands in front of her, directing the winds as she deftly forced the weather to bend to her will.

When the ship was out far enough, she raised a hand. No man had been able to accurately aim, let alone keep his footing. Grinning, April spun her hand around, whipping up?

A tsunami, Carmine realized. April thrust her hand down, the massive wave slamming down over the ship, swallowing it and forcing it to its side, killing it in the water.

"I'd have done that at the start, but that wave'd kill us all," April grinned at their looks. "Let's move along, shall we?"

"Couldn't you just hit the next one with that"

"Love to," April downed her beer. "Something like that, though?it costs more than I can pay twice now." She threw the can away. "I'm just your ordinary agent now."

Hei and November had reached the midst of their enemies, Hei grasping his knife and November a shard of ice. The two whirled, in full synchronization with one another as they wove in between bullets, cutting their enemies down with ruthless efficiency.

The two moved, back to back, unleashing a wave of ice in one direct and electricity in the other.

"Hate to admit it, but don't we work well together?" November grinned. Hei didn't answer.

"The ship isn't taking off." Hei said.

"Then we've got the time!" November looked as the others ran up. He sprinted forward and sprang from the docks to land on the ship. He glanced back, seeing the car pulling up. It was the one that had brought BK-201.

The cultists had their weapons raised when November formed a shard and threw it through the first's eye. Rin seized the second, throwing him over into the storming waters, just as Carmine followed suit with her own opponent.

The five moved over the deck quickly?

Rin then looked up as Sayara walked from the hold.

"You scuttled one of my ships?" Sayara was wearing the exoskeleton July had said, the cybernetic coverings extending down her body to end in wicked claws on her hands and legs, with a covering over her face. "We have plenty here though."

Rin moved forward first, throwing the knife out, but Sayara moved faster than she believed possible, deflecting it with one metal arm and slamming the other into Rin's stomach and chest. Rin felt her organs give and fell back, choking on blood.

Sayara leaped up, landing on the next deck as November and Hei unleashed their powers. November signaled Hei, April and Carmine, taking one side with his partner. Carmine moved with Hei.

Sayara had to laugh. "The famous Havoc?" She mused, leaping back down, to swing. Carmine forced herself back to dodge when Hei landed to stab at Sayara's head. His knife simply broke on the covering and he barely managed to throw himself back, landing on the first deck with Carmine. November and April had suddenly found their hands full with the rest of the guards.

Rin had forced her regeneration into overtime, forcing herself up. "Sayara!" she shouted as Sayara charged back. November cursed the distance.

"April, let's wrap up!" He moved back to get a cigarette, fumbling for the lighter. He'd never hated his Price more than now.

Sayara sprang off the ship at her enemies, meaning to finish them before she put the plan into action, trusting her men to keep the others occupied until she could finish them. She landed at Rin, avoiding her blows. "Surprised, Rin? I've been enhanced in this far beyond what any of you can manage!"

Huang's bullet bounced harmlessly off her covering just before Koki's car slammed into her. Sayara drove the metallic arms down through the car's hood, digging the claws into the metal before she heaved her arms back?and flung the car over her head.

"KOKI!" Rin screamed as it slammed into the ground, rolling over. The rain was stopping, April's powers running out. Hei moved at Sayara. She struck at him swiftly, but where she outmatched him in speed, he made up for in skill, evading her blows as he sought his opening.

Koki crawled, broken and bleeding from the wreckage, dragging shattered legs behind him. Hei seized for Sayara, but she sprang back, laughing, landing behind Koki. "My little experiment?" She purred before raising an arm and driving it down into his back. Koki's eyes widened in shock as Sayara lifted him, pitching him back into the water.

"Goddamn you!" Rin screamed as Sayara leaped back on deck. November came at her, ice in each hand. He attempted to freeze her legs, but Sayara was too fast, leaping above to the deck and then coming back down, aiming to crush him to the ground.

The shot didn't hurt her, but the force still threw her back so she landed harmlessly aside. Misaki kept her gun raised from deck. "The Doll told me you were outmatched?how the hell are we?"

Hei looked up as Sayara ducked into the ship. "November! She's going for the virus!"

"she can't release it now!"

"She can release enough to kill us all except her and Rin!" Hei yelled. "Move!" He looked to Rin in concern. Tears were pouring down her face, but she shook her head. Hei's radio sounded.

"Kid, get in there and take her out!" Huang yelled. "We're okay by Yin, but she says cops are on their way! She's the only one left!"

Hei sprinted ahead, moving for the ship with Rin. Carmine looked to Misaki and April. "We can't affect much now. Remain here, on guard."

In the water, something began moving?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 23, 2012)

They'd nearly reached the cargo hold. Sayara was moving for one crate when November, Hei and Rin were on her. Hei lashed a wire out, tripping her up as November plunged his spike at her back. Sayara cried out in pain , but rolled over, knocking the blond man aside.

Sayara grabbed Hei's wire, jerking it and throwing Hei aside before he could deliver the charge. She went for one crate, knocking it open and reaching for what was inside, a grin on her face when?

She gasp a sudden gasp as Rin sank to her knees. "An angel??" Rin whispered. "Here?but that's not-"

They felt the ship moving now, pulling off. They looked up, seeing Koki Maeno in the doorway.

His eyes were burning red, scarlet wings ended behind him as he gasped for breath. He moved forward, taking Rin in his arms. "The two of you?get off?now?" He moved forward, leaping through the doorway. November looked to Hei. Hei nodded quickly and the two sprinted out. Sayara's eyes widened.

"No?" she moaned, consumed by desire. "Don't go!" she ran, shedding her armor as she went.

Rin looked up hazily, fighting her body's urges. "Koki?oh, god?"

"I took?the Time Fruit with me?Shogo's?" He gave a smile as they landed. "Trying to control it?it's agony?this hunger?Rin?" He looked to her. "I had to?to keep my family safe from her?you were always there?even though I'm not the real Koki Maeno?"

Rin felt the tears run down her face. "You were real to me?" she whispered to her friend. Koki leaned in and pressed their lips together, just once, before releasing her to the docks. He turned back as Hei and November landed.

"Hei?look after her?and let her look after you?all of you?good luck?" He then turned, releasing Rin as he flew after the ship.

***

Sayara cried out eagerly as Koki's teeth tore into her. "Oh, yes! Oh, god, yes!" She put her arms around him. "Take me! Take me now!" she cried.

Koki had surrendered wholly to savagery, leaning down to rip through her skin, aiming for the Time Fruit within. So engrossed was he that he didn't notice as the walls turned to liquid gold.

Apos reached down, sliding a hand through Koki's back, moving through the Angel's flesh like it was water, to clutch the Time Fruit and pull it out. He held it up, the fruit glowing red. Koki gave a cry before his body crumpled into dust.

"Ah, a Time fruit that has sucked blood twice. Not something you see every day?" He raised it to his mouth when the waters made the ship jerk. Apos dropped the fruit, watching as it rolled into the water below.

"No?" Sayara moved up. "Don't st-"

"I suppose you'll do," Apos reached out and put his hand through her chest, withdrawing her fruit. Sayara's eyes widen before her own body vanished into dust. Apos smiled and cracked her fruit, releasing the sweet juice into his mouth.

"Mmm?not bad?but too young," He sighed. "Still, Rin's should be much more delectable after all this!" He grinned, looking up. "Don't you agree, Amber?"

Amber stood in the doorway, younger than when he'd last seen her of course. She was naked as well, just like the blond woman next to her who Apos surmised had to be a teleporter.

"So your little plan is over," Amber said.

"Oh, this was just the diversion!" Apos grinned at her. "I got to hurt your little friend again, cost Rin another of hers and to top it off, I end up with thos toxin for a rainy day. Not bad, don't you think?"

Amber smiled. "What do I think, Apos? I think you're going to die screaming."

Apos lost his smile, locking his eyes on hers. "Shut your mouth."

"Scares you that I might know? You're inferior to Hei and Rin. Even now."

"Well, call it what you will. Move and counter move, Amber. The next one is yours."

Amber's eyes then began to glow?

Sayara Yamanobe blinked. "I?I thought I was-"

"Dead?" Sayara turned, seeing the young, green haired girl there, floating above her. "You were."

"What? Where are-"

"Right now, we're at some far off corner of the universe, several light years from the nearest star. I can compress time to a single point as my power. It ages me backwards, you see, but I can use it for travel, or to walk back and forth through time. It can be maddening, so I have to do it sparingly?I just reversed your death and took this poison with me?"

Sayara swallowed. "But?"

"I know?why didn't I do this from the start? Apos might have cut me off there and there's nothing for that. Plus, I have to do this very sparingly. This is me letting my emotions run away with me."

Amber's eyes turned cold. "I know what you did to Hei."

"Wait-"

"What you did to Hei is high on the list of things I can't forgive. And I'm all out of mercy tonight so this calls for something really cruel and unusual. You might lose consciousness until you hit the star. I think you should pray very hard that you do. See ya." She reached out and flicked Sayara once, throwing her outside.

Amber stood, watching the doctor's body tumble through space. Apos had devoured her time fruit, but Amber had reversed it as well, granting her this fate. She would pay heavily for such a thing. She could have simply dealt with the issue herself by freezing time, but that would have been?against the rules of the game she and Apos had erected. Her would have stopped her then and she couldn't risk open confrontation yet.

She'd seen the end. It wasn't to be her who brought him down.

She forced herself back to the first point, and saw Apos blink, seeing the toxins gone. "Well done," he smiled. "After your pawns took the board, that was within your rights. Rest assured?I will retaliate."

He stepped back and vanished. Amber looked up. "Britta."

Britta leaned down, kissing her cheek to pay the Price. Immediately, both vanished.

***

Hei helped Rin to the car, along with Carmine. Rin looked to Misaki who breathed in. November nodded once. "A deal's a deal."

"Misaki?" Rin breathed in.

In deference to Rin's grief, Misaki shook her head. "Not tonight, Rin. We?.we'll talk about it?"

Huang was waiting with the car, Mao and Yin.

"Koki?" Mao asked. Rin shook her head once.

Huang shook his head. "Goddamn it?Hei?"

"We won," Hei said simply.

Nobody spoke until they arrived back at Rin's apartment.

***

Rin sat back at her desk, rubbing her head. "Mimi! Some water!" She called. She waited. "Mimi?"

She could hear nothing but the sound of sobbing down the hallway. The phone rang. "Asogi Consulting," she said. They were open 24/7 after all. Hei kept his hand to her shoulder.

"No, Koki isn't with us anymore. No, he had to transfer. Yes, we're going to miss him terribly. Thank you. I'll look into it."

She hung up, staring at her hands.

Then she picked up the phone again, dialing as she thought of what exactly to tell her lost friend's wife.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 23, 2012)

...I'm starting to tear up. Great chapter dude.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 12, 2012)

Rin stepped out into the car, trying to erase Yuki's tears from her mind. She'd told her over the phone to prepare her, but it had been even to see the devastation on her face. She was grateful only that Teruki hadn't been there to hear his father was never coming home. She had told Yuki that Koki was dead. Rin even hoped it was true. The alternative was far worse: Koki living forever as a ravenous monster seeking the bodies of Immortals with terrible appetite.

Rin opened the door and sat in the driver's seat. She put her hands on the wheel, face stony and expressionless as she stared into nothing. Something made her reach into her pocket and pull out her wallet.

It had all fallen apart. Sayara was dead, but Koki was gone…and Misaki had seen her working alongside Hei. The trust she'd worked to build with Misaki was shattered and it was only a matter of time until Misaki opted to put the law in action and arrested her. She had every right to do it, too, Rin reflected bitterly. She'd kept secrets, caught between her feelings for both Misaki and Hei. She'd been honest with Hei, but she'd returned Misaki's friendship with lies and deception in ways she never had with Tamotsu. If that wasn't enough, Misaki knew about Carmine. November 11 knew about Carmine as well, and it was also just a matter of time until his Contractor rationality and pride steered him to ruthless sever that loose end.

She hadn't been able to face Hei, Mimi or Carmine that morning. Hei's face had betrayed no emotion, but Mimi had cried all night and Carmine had spent the morning ill from the events the raid.

She flipped the wallet open, reaching for a picture she'd kept for years now. It had been taken with Koki had been young, after he'd first joined the Asogi Consulting Agency. In the photo, Rin was dressed in her favorite suit, an arm around the young man's shoulders as he smiled awkwardly at the camera. Rin's grin was full of mischief, a hand resting on his shoulder, Mimi was in front of him with a huge smile on her face, one eye closed in a wink and an arm around Genta's neck, her free hand flashing a 'v' sign at the camera.

Rin felt tears well in her eyes as she stared at the photo. In her long life, she'd seen many people she cared about pass away, but it never stopped hurting when it happened. Especially when such a fate befell the ones she loved.

She lowered her head, her shoulders shaking as she began to cry for the first time since the previous night, forehead falling against the steering wheel as she gave full vent to her grief.

----

Misaki Kirihara faced November 11 as he put his sunglasses on. "Wait, you're suggesting I-"

"Do nothing, that's right. For now, at least," April said, putting a hand to July's head.

Misaki gave her a frown, clenching her fist. "You have no idea what you're asking me to do."

"Violate every principle you have and betray your faith in the law? No, no, we have an idea of that," November said cheerfully. "Kidding!" He added quickly when Misaki turned a baleful glare at him.

"Misaki," April lost her smile, turning uncharacteristically serious. "February told me a lot of things. I can't verify them yet, but what I do know is last night Havoc, BK-201 and Rin Asogi were the ones attempting to prevent the extinction of the human race. The fact is that right now, I don't know who's on what side. I don't trust February, but I certainly don't trust anyone else and especially not any government. Not even my own."

November nodded. "You need to at least convince her you're reconciling with her."

"Now you're asking me to lie," Misaki frowned.

"We're all doing things that go against our nature here. What's the point of a conspiracy if you can't compromise yourself a little, Misaki?" November grinned at her.

Misaki ran it over for a moment before April sighed. "Misaki, I understand you feel betrayed. I would too, if November pulled one over me-"

"Like we've never kept things from one another," November smirked

"Shut it, 11. My point is…" April sighed. "Misaki, you see the world through a different lense. Betrayal is something we Contractors understand by definition. What Rin did was-"

"Don't call it logical," Misaki said, unable to keep the bitterness from her voice.

"Consider it from another perspective. You believe in the law, Misaki, but surely you've noticed some things are wrong lately. Something is out there. Something is manipulating events to someone's benefit. You've heard the name 'Apos?'"

Misaki gave a nod. "Rin mentioned him…"

"Feeling betrayed is one thing, but she might actually have done this with good intentions."

"And BK-201?"

"Dangerous terrorist," November said. "But…he came down on the right side. His emotions…" He shook his head. "I still can't understand it. Everything he's done, and now he takes that line. I have to see what's under his mask eventually. As for Havoc...to be honest, there's a bit of professional needling in my side over that, but I can put pride to the side for a bit."

"You have to promise me, Jack. You cannot-"

"I'm a Contractor, Misaki. I break promises, it's what I do." He smiled. "But I promise not to take action on my own if you makes you feel better."

"Just a little," Misaki managed, taking a breath. "I'll speak to her soon."

"There's always the option she was right," April said with a smile. "How much do we know? BK-201, Havoc, the entire group? November found out BK-201 wants February just as bad as anyone, and she seems to trust him implicitly. The fact is we're going to need to keep at this and keep a low profile."

"And how about you?" Misaki asked April. "They're bound to think you've turned."

"Maybe, but if I tell them just enough?" April grinned. "And 11 will vouch for me."

Misaki mulled it over. "Alright," she agreed. "You two should go. You've got a long debriefing."

"I'll start the car," April rubbed July's head. "July, let's go."

"Give me a minute," November said. April nodded and left the room. November smiled at Misaki. "Look at us now. How'd it all come to this?"

"You tell me. You're the one in the know most often. Jack?"

"Hm?" He cocked his head.

"You told July to come to me if anything happened to you."

"I suppose I did," he chuckled. "Little guy really came through, didn't he? Guess that's what friends are for."

"Why me, Jack?"

"Because I can trust you, Misaki," November said. "You're honest. It's such an uphill climb to get you to do anything but the right thing as a police officer. I knew you could be trusted. I knew you wouldn't stop until you got justice. I knew you were smart enough to go about it right. Put bluntly…I knew you were Misaki Kirihara. And lo and behold: you saved my life."

Misaki couldn't help but smile a bit. "I'll work late tonight like I was doing anyways, Jack."

November smiles. "I'm sure we'll meet again. Unless they don't buy my story, have me shot and let me go die alone on the street." He almost laughed at the look on her face as he started for the door of her office. "Kidding! You really have to learn how to take a joke, Chief Kirihara!"

----

Hans sat in his cell, listening to the voices outside. He'd been extremely patient, giving no sign he'd picked up on their little oversight with the guards chosen that evening. Apos hadn't taken steps to eliminate him yet, which was a good thing, but he was getting awfully sick of being in the cramped little cell. He'd been in long enough, however, to note the evening routine when the graveyard shift rolled around. The division would have a skeleton crew and Chief Kirihara would occasionally stay behind. He'd already mapped out the layout of the station in his head, but he'd have to move quickly when it came to it. He was looking forward to walking out the door and having his life back that evening.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 12, 2012)

"Officers," He raised his voice loud enough for them to hear outside. "Might I trouble you for a glass of water? It's been seven hours since I last had once."

"Contractor gives me the creeps," one officer grumbled.

"Just get him a drink," the other said. "No metal, right?"

"I know, I know." Hans heard the other man's footsteps as he stepped off. He counted the seconds until they returned.

"Open the door, Taki…and keep that club at the ready."

Hans heard the door swing open and the man stepped in. "Nothing funny," He said, setting the glass of water down. "You know the drill." His partner stepped in by him. "Drink up. Then set it back and face the wall."

Hans summoned his power, his eyes flashing crimson as the blue glow appeared. Both men tensed, but it was too late. Hans snapped his hand to the side and something burst from the first officer's body, whipping out with enough force to embed itself in the other officer's skull.

Hans walked up, catching the wounded man before he could fall before throwing him back on the floor. Hans looked to him impassively. "You rotated shifts. I was waiting for when you had the night one.

Hans reached down and took the man's club, testing the weight. The injured man was gasping, mouth working weakly a she gazed up with horrified, uncomprehending eyes.

"Contractors with control over certain things can feel their power's domain within certain proximity. In your case, I'll wager you didn't know. It's likely that several years ago, you'd been shot. You're a police officer, this happens, yes?"

Hans put his foot to the injured man's chest. "I'll bet you didn't know they kept the bullet in. As far as science advances, it only goes so far, nein? Now, answer my question and you can live. Which floor has my gear? The first?"

The man managed a quick nod at that. "Good. How many officers on duty?"

The man didn't respond so Hans put forth pressure. The man was in too much pain to scream after so Hans gave him a moment. "S…six…" He gasped.

"Very good," Hans nodded. "Is Chief Kirihara here tonight?"

"S-she stayed late…"

"Final question. Security cameras?"

"Not…not down here…"

"Thank you." Hans said before swinging the club five times. Human skulls were harder to crack than one might think, especially after you'd spent so much time in confinement.

He glanced up. Escaping would be child's play at this point. He looked to the wires on the floor, an idea forming in his head. He had to find something sharp to pay his price soon, and he had to keep an eye out for the officers.

He didn't plan on escaping just yet. He had to return their hospitality. He hadn't been able to enjoy himself in some time now. When it got right down to it? That was Kirihara's fault entirely. No, Hans wouldn't escape yet.

He considered the location of the exits in the building and began to walk. After they were sealed, he could simply take his time.

----

Misaki was sat in her office with Mayu Ohtsuka. The graveyard shift was, of course, dead as ever. Most of the officers had been called away on various activities related to EPR and November and April had left her alone earlier.

Mayu rubbed her head. "That's really about it for the file on BK-201 chief. All his recorded activities and everything he's been suspected of."

Misaki sighed. "Thanks for sticking in tonight anyways, Ohtsuka."

"Oh, it's nothing," Mayu gave a smile. "I mean, I finished my novel last night- I mean!" She added quickly as Misaki raised an eyebrow.

"You write?"

"A little…?" Mayu laughed nervously. Then the room went dark, the computer screen flicking off. Mayu gave a squeak of surprise, nearly falling out of her chair. "Ah!"

"Relax, Ohtsuka, it's a power outage," Misaki sighed. She counted to five. Nothing. Then to ten…

"I'm sure some of the others will check the fuse box," She said, having a seat. Mayu was shaking slightly. "Oh, will you relax? You're not scared of the dark, are you?" The analyst shook her head too quickly.

Misaki closed her eyes, mentally ticking off the minutes….after ten had passed, she frowned. "This is ridiculous…is anyone out there?" she raised her voice.

Silence greeted her. A feeling of unease began to creep up her spine. Misaki Kirihara, you are too old for this, she snapped at herself. But the little voice inside her head began to speak up…after everything that had happened earlier…

A thought hit her mind…BK-201 had seen her. He'd known she'd seen Rin and Carmine. Was he acting to silence her now? She shook her head quickly.

"Ohtsuka, is there a flashlight in here?"

"Uhh….there's one near the break room I think?" Mayu said.

"Stay here. I'm going to have a look." Misaki went for the door, but Mayu grabbed her hand.

"C-can I come, too?"

Misaki sighed. "Alright, alright," she managed a smile in the dark as she opened the door. The room was pitch black, the only light from the moon outside. She and Mayu had been the only ones of this floor anyways. She wondered if her fellow officers had seen to the fuse box…

Misaki grasped Mayu's hand to pull her along until they reached the stairs to descend to the next floor. In the darkness, she made out a row of desks and a human form at one with its head down. She gave a light frown. It had to be Kurumada, asleep on the evening shift again. Misaki walked forward and shook his shoulder. "Wake up, the power's out and-"

Kurumada's head flopped back. Even in the bad light, Misaki made out his wide, staring eyes, his open mouth and the red gash in his throat.

Her eyes went wide and she turned to Mayu, clapping her hand over the woman's mouth before she could scream. Misaki shook her head quickly. The little voice in her head wasn't so quiet now. Was it BK-201? Was he here? Had he murdered a police officer?"

Misaki felt her cell phone in her pocket. She wanted to call someone. She wanted to call Rin or November, but to turn her phone on would be to announce her presence to anyone listening in the darkness.

The door downstairs, Misaki thought. They had to get out of the station.

"Ohtsuka…you have to stay calm," Misaki whispered. She thought she saw tears in Mayu's eyes as the woman nodded before Misaki removed her hand. Misaki breathed in.

The poor woman wasn't trained for tough situations. She was an analyst and liaison for Pandora, not a soldier or officer. Misaki couldn't expect her to operate under pressure like a trained fighter. She took a breath and whispered. "I'm getting you out of this."

They went back to the stairs, ducking down them as, upstairs, Misaki heard the creak of a door. She motioned Mayu for silence as they slowly descended. With Mayu trembling as bad as she was, it was a miracle she managed to get by without news.

Misaki also had to consider the frighteningly real possibility that if a Contractor or killer was loose in the station, she and Mayu were the only ones alive.

They ducked into the next hall. Misaki took a breath, seeing the door to the evidence room wide open. She glanced in for just a moment, trying to piece something through the darkness before Mayu gave her hand an urgent tug.

Misaki had a disturbing suspicion if she looked in the lowest levels, the door to the Contractor captive's cell would be open. He'd been set to be transferred to Pandora earlier, but Evening Primrose's actions had sent that idea to hell. If that was the case, this made things worse: her gun was useless against him.

Misaki moved into the evidence room, hearing Mayu whimper urgently. Misaki had taken items off suspects before, and she leafed around for anything she could use. A knife was metal and thus useless. The guns weren't loaded anyways. She closed her hands around a can of pepper spray and passed it to Mayu. "Hold onto this so you're armed."

"Chief…can we please…the shadows…I think someone's…" Mayu was trembling.

Misaki nodded and moved with her again. Mayu was jumping now as they moved to the front doors.

The officer who'd been at the entrance was staked to the door. His body had been sliced open and his insides were all over the floor. Misaki clapped her hand over Mayu's mouth again before she could scream, gritting her teeth.

These were her people and this son of a bitch had murdered them. There was no doubt about it…it was the one below. BK-201 was many things, but he was never a sadist. Hans on the other hand…based on the files Mayu had pulled on him before…

She forced herself to look away and reached out, but the door knob refused to move.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 12, 2012)

"Eins. Zwei. Drei. Fier. F?nf. Sechs…und sieben…und acht…" the voice seemed to come from everywhere at once. Of course he could throw his voice, Misaki reflected, forcing herself not to vomit.

"Ohtsuka. On the count of three. Run."

"But…"

"Ohtsuka…" Misaki whispered, "Don't look at the body. It's just you and me in here."

They heard the footsteps. Misaki looked to Mayu. "Go. Go now."

Mayu took off, Misaki on her heels. They weren't even trying for stealth now, and the sound of their footfalls echoed through the halls.

Hans was a veteran hunter, tracker and killer. Misaki knew they'd lost the game before it'd properly begun. This was a man who had hunted and murdered perhaps hundreds of people. They were an unarmed police officer and analyst.

And yet…Misaki wasn't ready to give up and die. She hadn't taken Rin to task, hadn't seen under BK-201's mask. She hadn't solved the case of Evening Primrose. She looked at Mayu. "He's behind us. Get up the stairs. I need you to focus, Ohtsuka."

Mayu gave a quick nod. Misaki knew that there was no other choice: it was him or them.

---

Hans followed at a leisurely pace. They were making so much noise now he didn't really have to put much effort in. He loved that humans threw caution and logic to the wind when they were scared. It made it easier for him. He had enjoyed hunting like this even before the Gate appeared. After, it had only been logical to continue what he enjoyed.

He'd used stealth to kill the other officers after paying his price on a paper clip he'd found at a desk-that had been an unpleasant remuneration. He'd sealed the entrance with the last body and now he wanted to take his time. He'd deal with the Apos situation after, but he had a feeling this would get him a good recommendation after the fact.

He heard them making for the stairs and sped up slightly. He heard the footsteps break off around the third floor and followed in shortly behind.

"Chief Kirihara." He raised his voice. "Both of you, come out. It will go much easier." He couldn't even hide his smile now, but he figured the night would mask it for him.

He heard the whimpering and shaking before he even approached and smirked before he summoned his power and threw the metal desk off the other woman. She gave a scream of terror and covered her head like she thought it would help her.

"Chief Kirihara, I know you can hear me! This woman is in mortal danger if you don't come out!" He raised his voice more. Granted, the woman was in mortal danger regardless.

He withdrew a needle and made it hover to the woman's face, tracing her cheek with the point. He let the needle drop to the floor. "I'm going to count to three. There will not be a four."

He pulled Mayu to her feet, making her look at him. "One," He said as he levitated three needles, raising them behind him.

"Two." Maybe he'd underestimated how hard hearted Kirihara could be.

"Th-" He noticed something in the woman's hand just before the pepper spray hit him in the eyes.

Kirihara heard the Contractor scream in agony and didn't waste time. She had only one weapon close at hand now. She'd undone her belt, and hoped a full blast of pepper spray would keep him from utilizing his powers or noticing her. She had seconds before he lashed out and killed Mayu.

She leaped forward, his howls of rage and pain making him a target. She grabbed the end of her belt and swung with all her might.

She practically felt his face split open. She didn't stop, swinging it back the other way as Mayu scrambled away. She thought it felt it catch the German's eye this time. His scream became inhuman as the metal fell without his concentration forced on them.

He surged at Misaki, hands aiming for her neck, but she stepped away and pulled her belt tight around his throat. She pulled herself over one desk, planting her foot on the back of it as her hands pulled.

The Contractor struggled for breath, clawing at the belt cutting off his air supply. He struggled to use his powers, but Misaki guessed he'd used his powers too much since the last payment.

She held on, aware that if she let go, she and Mayu would die. Finally, she felt the Contractor's struggles weaken, his choking gasps stopping as his body went slack. Still, she held on for as long as she could before she released the belt. She heard the man's body collapse and moved over, putting two fingers to his neck. He was dead.

She moved to Mayu and hugged the other woman, dimly aware she was crying as well. It was the first time she had ever killed anyone like that.

Somehow, an eternity later, she found the strength to take out her phone and call Saito to send every officer to the station.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow...Go Misaki! You took him down!

And...when will things change...?


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2012)

Hei kept his smile frozen to his face as he swiftly cleared the table of drinks and plates before wiping it down. His cover of Li Shengshung, the happy, lackadaisical Chinese student, had gotten a job as a busboy at one of the local nightclubs in order to be in close proximity to the new mission. The Syndicate hadn't commented on the past issues save to give commendations for halting Sayara's plans.

He hadn't heard from Rin, either. He hadn't even been able to work up the nerve to call her or drop by the Asogi Consulting office. He wondered how she was feeling now. He knew how devastating the loss of a loved one was, of course, and a huge part of him dearly wanted to make certain she had someone there for her. He sure as hell didn't want to be in a fancy club staking out the movements of the captains of the Nakazawa Yakuza family.

He'd been a near recluse for the past few days now, waiting for the attack from Novemebr 11 that never came. Carmine was safe, apparently…unless the Contractor was waiting for them to lower their guard.

Hei's train of thought was interrupted as he heard the manager cry out in protest. "S-sir, please, that's the bill!"

The hulk of a man at the table stood up. "All that for a lousy few drinks? Piss off, I'm out of here!" He reaches out and pushed the manager away. Hei gave an internal sigh. This was just what he didn't need now.

The door opened then, and a young man stepped into the room. His brown hair was slicked back and he wore a pair of oversized shades he had to think were 'cool' along with a tacky white jacket and pink shirt. "Hey…you heard him." He said in a low voice.

"Who the hell're you?"

"Sakurai Kenji of the Nakazawa family," the boy answered with a cocky smile. "You better do as I say, or you're gonna get hurt."

The man's fist knocked the cheap sunglasses right off his head and sent him tumbling back. Hei chose that moment to step forward. "Sir, the bill is-"

The man whirled and punched, clearly in no mood for talking. Hei could have killed him about four dozen times before he so much as completed the hit, but gauging exactly where the blow would land, Hei stepped back to evade it, all the while keeping Li's dopy little smile on his face. "Sir, please, there's no need for violence!"

The man came at him, fists moving in a blue. Hei merely stepped back and to the side, leading him on a chase as the man's anger began to get the better of him. Hei promptly stepped to the side, leaving his foot out just a little for the man to go head over heels into a table. Hei stepped back, rubbing his head. "You should watch where you're going, sir!" he called just as the doors open.

Kenji called out. "Big bro! I mean, boss!" Hei followed his gaze to the tall, lean man with short black hair and the sweeping white coat. Hei could tell immediately he was more than the poser Kenji appeared to be. This man was a hardcore Yakuza.

As the loudmouthed man struggled up, the gangster walked over and with a sword, twisted the man's arm behind her back. "You should pay your bill when the manager tells you," he said in a cold voice before shoving him onto the ground. He raised a hand and several men in jackets and sunglasses stepped forward. "Take him out in the alley, give him something to think about."

"Hey…Big Bro Hitotsubashi," Kenji struggled up as the man was dragged out. "I was-"

"Acting like a punk and embarrassing us again?" Hitotsubashi, captain of the Nakazawa family said, folding his arms before looking to Lee. "This part-timer did better than you, and you call yourself a Yakuza?"

One had to be real secure to call himself that in front of hired help, Hei thought. Then again, however, Hitotsubashi was the most powerful and dangerous captain of the family, and the one his superiors were most interested in. The family had maintained a secret smuggling route the Syndicate was most interested in.

News also said the family's leader Nakazawa himself was beginning to look for peace in a running dispute, to Hitotsubashi's disgust. Hei was to see how it played out.

"S-sorry, boss," Kenji stammered out. The Yakuza captain looked to Hei, reached into his jacket and pulled out a wallet. "Kenji. Take him. Treat him to whatever he wants on me, you understand? We show our gratitude." He gave Hei a tight smile and a nod. "Take care, kid."

Kenji looked to Hei. "So, uhh…I'm Kenji."

"Oh, I'm Li!" Hei smiled. "Li Shengshung. I mean, you don't have to go to any trouble…"

"Well, if boss says you get what you want, then you do…and hey, can you show me how you do that fancy kung fu of yours?"

"My what?" Hei blinked. Oh, come on…how could he have spotted…?

"That Bruce Lee stuff! You didn't even look like you were trying!" Kenji mimed a kick, striking a stance. "You could be like THAT!" He made a chop. "You've gotta show me!"

"I was only moving out of the way…" Hei said, blinking. "I suppose if you need to thank me, we could get some food…"

Kenji grinned. "You got it! We can get whatever-"

"Oh, just some ramen will be fine," Hei smiled. Sooner this was done, the better.

It was a short time later, Hei was on his thirtieth ramen bowl, Kenji staring in disbelief as Hei eagerly slurped his noodles down. "I love this place," he explained. "They always make these bowls so quick when I'm in."

"How do you pull off that kung fu stuff when you eat that much, bro?" Kenji blinked rapidly. Hei blinked quickly.

"Well, I always eat that much…and I really don't do martial arts…"

"Well, when you're done with that, we can hit the clubs and buy the girls drinks!" Kenji grinned at him. "We've got tons of cash left from the boss!"

"Oh, so he's your boss then?" Hei asked, playing as dumb as possible.

"Hitotsubashi? He's awesome! I've wanted to be like him since I was a kid…you know he taught me how to ride a motorcycle?"

"Wow, he must be great," Hei said. Of course, Kenji was probably too na?ve or stupid enough to know of the body count Hitotsubashi had personally, never mind the kills he'd ordered, "But I'd just like a ride home if that's okay?"

"Huh? Well, sure, if that's what you want. Man, Li, you really are one cool guy!"

"Yeah…thanks." Hei blinked quickly. Sooner he got home, the better. He thought of Rin again…she might be alone now, still crying over her Koki. He made the decision to call her the second he got home. They were in a relationship now. Being there for one another was what they were supposed to do.

They walked out to the bike, Hei sitting behind Kenji as he started it off. Hei gave him the directions to his apartment as thunder began to rumble overhead.

"Alright, it should be-" Kenji started when the bike sputtered. "Oh, not now!"

The motorcycle stalled and Kenji groaned, stepping off. "It's not far enough to walk…hey, Li, I've gotta fix this thing up. Is it okay if I stop in your place? Just for a bit?"


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn my luck, Hei thought angrily. "Sure," he said with a smile, leading Kenji off the street to set the bike aside before leading him up the stairs to his apartment. "Hi, Misuzu!" He called, the old landlady raking leaves in the garden.

"Li! You being a good boy?" she gave a motherly smile.

"Always, Miss Misuzu." Hei gave a wide smile. "I'll handle the raking for you tomorrow!"

"Oh, you're such a good boy! Just no pets, ya hear?" She called after him as he opened the door, letting Kenji in.

"She's up later," Kenji blinked….before he practically felt the walls shaking. "Hey, what is that?"

"Uh, it's probably my neighbors down below." Hei said. "They're always throwing some party."

"It's ridiculous how loud they are! Shouldn't you say something?"

"Well, I don't want to cause a problem-"

"Ridiculous! In the Nakazawa family, they teach you to speak or you never get heard! Leave it to me!"

In the apartment below, Hei's neighbors had little time to wonder why they're door was kicked off the hinges before Kenji walked in, pointing accusingly at the four. He could see a tall man with dark skin, a chubby blond man, a brown-skinned redheaded girl and a blond man with a guitar. "what do you idiots think you're doing?" He shouted.

"Huh…?" Was the resounding response.

"These walls are so thin you can hear a pin drop, let alone all of you jamming like this! People have lives too, you kn-" Misuzu's broom smacked him in the head to cut him off.

"I don't care what ya do to those deadbeats, but that door's another story! You better have the money to pay for that!"

"Hey!" The man with the guitar smiled. "We can fix it! It's no big deal!"

"Uhh…yeah, I'll help," Kenji winced as Hei stepped forward. With the five of them, it took no time to repair it and put it back on its hinges. Kenji found himself talking to the group, sitting with them and sharing the drinks. Hei remained outside, listening to the laughter in the room.

Kenji was laughing. "It's like a gathering of multinationals here!" He pointed to the black man. "So, Babo, you're from America…and Joshua's from Israel?"

"Yep!" the chubby blond man grinned. "I'm here to work in Japanese animation!"

"How about you, Irene?"

The redheaded woman grinned. "And I'm making money for my brothers and sisters in the Philippines as a hostess. Louis?"

The spiky haired man raised his guitar. "To spread the holy word of rock and roll! How about you, Kenji? What do you do here?"

"Well…don't tell anyone, but my boss has a special job for me soon!" He grinned, looking up. "Li's missing all this…"

Irene grinned. "He's a good looking guy, but doesn't socialize much. He doesn't seem a people person, ya know?"

Hei, for his part had stepped upstairs, letting the others have fun below as he dialed the number. It rang once…twice…three times…on the fifth ring, he heard her voice. "Hei…"

"Rin. How are you doing?"

"I'm…" she let it trail off. "Everyone's been supportive," she said.

That didn't sound positive. "I just…have a little to finish here. I'll be by soon, Rin."

"I'd really like that," She said in a strained voice. He tried to imagine her with a weak smile.

"I want to see you…"

"I want to see you, too…"

"Tomorrow. First second I'm free, I'll head down."

"Just keep yourself out of trouble, ok?" Rin said on the other end. Hei smiled.

"I'll give it a shot, Rin."

"Thank you…"

Hitotsubashi had just given the order to change everything that morning.

Nakazawa had tried to broker a peace between Hitotsubashi and his enemies. Such a thing could not be allowed to stand. Hitotsubashi had been building his forces for too long. Enough members of the family were loyal to him instead of old man Nakazawa. The old man had just gotten soft.. It was what Hitotsubashi had always said: when a Yakuza lost his nerve, when he wished for peace…he was finished.

Hitotsubashi had just the way to take over the family completely. For that, he'd needed money. This acquisition had cost a pretty penny, but what he was making from the sale would eclipse it. It could even change the very markets if this was successful. The money the family made would be reinvested into operations, giving no cause for complaint about his ascension.

He had been so confident, he'd ordered old man Nakazawa's death that morning.

Hitotsubashi sat back as Kenji rushed in. "Boss! Sorry I'm late, I had to fix my bike-"

"Kenji," the older Yakuza smiled. "Come on, relax. Have a seat, okay?" Hitotsubashi's office wasn't flashy. There was a couch across from the desk, but it was mostly unadorned. Kenji dropped into the seat as the other men brought in a crate.

"Kenji, the family's about to change. You're on my side, right? You want to be a real Yakuza?" Hitotsubashi grinned at him. Kenji's eyes widened.

"Y-you bet, big bro!"

"Then I can trust you? With a big job? We just came into this item. We have a buyer paying big bucks for it."

"Yeah!" Kenji grinned. "Whatever it is, sir!"

The captain gestured and a man removed the crate's lid. Kenji gazed in and his eyes widened…seeing the short haired girl curled up inside. "H-huh?"

One guard gently held the girl's arm, helping her out of the crate. She stood, staring at Kenji with blank, purple eyes, dressed only in a smock.

"She's a 'Doll' from what I hear," Hitotsubashi stood, walking to her. "Totally obedient, no emotion, no whining, no nagging, nothing. People pay top dollar for a girl like this…and we're finalizing the sale. And she's a cute one…" He reached in to the girl's smock, feeling her up. Kenji recoiled slightly. "Everything's in good working condition. Thing is, Kenji? I want you to guard the merchandise for a few hours while we finish with the buyer and get the money. But no messing with her, you got me?"

Kenji was still staring in shock as the doll was made to sit on the couch. "S-sure…boss…no problem…"

Hitotsubashi gave his shoulder a pat. "You're gonna go far, kid. I promise you." He smiled reassuringly as he exited with his men. He waited as one of them opened his car for him before sliding into the backseat. His guards sat in the front. One glanced back. "Hey, boss, why leave Kenji with the girl anyways?"

"If I left one of you," Hitotsubashi grinned, "You'd mess with the merchandise. Kenji's too stupid to do that."

Kenji was stupid, he knew. Kenji could be trusted completely. Kenji was loyal.

Which was why it was such a shock three hours later that he found out Kenji and the Doll were missing.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2012)

Hei opened the door when he heard the insistent knocking, getting a sinking feeling in his stomach. "Who's-"

Kenji stood there, wearing his tacky pink shirt and white coat, his eyes wide and pleading. "Li, can we please come in?" He asked weakly. Hei blinked and glanced behind him. The girl there was staring ahead with the purple, vacant eyes of a doll.

"I…I didn't know where else to go.." Kenji managed, looking down. Hei watched him for a moment. "What happened?"

"B-boss left me alone with her…she's gonna be sold! For…for…you know…"

A sex market for dolls, Hei thought. His lip curled. Truly, he thought he was beyond being shocked at depravities by now, but that hit a new low.

"And you just took her and ran?"

"She was…looking at me…" Kenji bit his lip. "I couldn't just leave her! You're the only person outside the family I know, Li!"

"Come inside. Be quick about it." He opened the door wider and Kenji gently guided the Doll inside, glancing to her worriedly.

Hei shut the door, stepping inside and walking to lean against the wall. If anything, he figured Rin would understand this. "You know this means they'll come after you."

"I know that! But…but…I've never killed anyone! I've never done anything like this! I just hang at the nightclub and try to look like I'm cool…I thought being a Yakuza-"

Hei shook his head, his Li persona gone. "Yakuza are killers. They're gangsters. You didn't understand what that meant?"

Kenji looked down, shaking. "It's okay if I have to go on the run, I have some money-"

"What'll you do when it runs out? You'll be looking over your shoulder forever."

"I can work!"

"And what about her? Where will you stay? Will you leave her there? She can't even go to the bathroom on her own."

Kenji managed to look even more ashamed. "I'm sorry I dragged you into this, Li…I just had to do…something…"

Hei let his features soften a little. "If you're serious about this…"

"I am!"

"I'll help you get clear. Do you know where you want to run to?"

"I'll figure something out! Oh, Li, thank you! I mean, if they did find us-"

"That's a matter of time as long as we stay here…I'll make calls. It's better you know as little as possible. Remain here. I'm going to pick up clothes for her."

Misaki had allowed herself to be dragged shopping by Kanami, who viewed it as a remedy for all the world's ills. Even after she'd been attacked and nearly killed by a sociopathic Contractor she'd strangled to death. Misaki had killed people before, but always with a gun and from a distance. Killing someone up close and personal like that was a new one. Though, Misaki knew, it'd been her or Hans. Mayu had also come dangerously close to dying that night as well. Given the option, she would make the same choice. Not that it prevented her from having bad dreams now, though.

She appreciated the thought, at least, and being able to spend time with her best friend. She'd swapped her suit out for jeans and a comfortable blue shirt and matching blue cap while Kanami wore a pink coat and lavender short, long honey-brown hair worn long. Naturally, Kanami was holding several bags filled with clothes. "I'm gonna check out that store, Misa!" She grinned. "You should come!"

Misaki grinned, feeling better as she glanced around before blinking, seeing a man from behind.

She remembered suddenly, racing to the shrine not long ago…seeing the man from behind…his body glowing with the blue aura. "I'll…catch up, Kanami."

She stepped forward as Kanami turned to check the store. Misaki stepped up close. Had she found the Black Reaper here? "Don't move…" she said in a hard voice. The man stiffened.

"Turn around, slowly." She wished she had a stun gun at least…

"Misaki? Misaki Kirihara…?" The gentle voice said as Li Shengshung turned to face her. She blinked quickly.

"Li? Is that-"

He smiled cheerfully. "Oh, it is you! Wow, it's great seeing you again! Was that some police thing?" He gave her a gentle smile.

….Smooth, Misaki, she thought to herself. "Oh, yeah, just a game." She chuckled, waving a hand. What had happened at the police station had been kept out of the public record, with cover stories made for the dead officers. Of course he wouldn't be aware of what had happened. Li was also a genuinely nice guy and she'd been this close to arresting him on the spot…over a case of mistaken identity…

For some reason, she couldn't shake a slight feeling of unease, though. She glanced to the bag in Li's hands. Was that…

"Hey, Misa, who's your friend?" Kanami walked back over with a grin, waving cheerfully.

"Oh, Kanami!" Misaki jumped. "This is Li. Li, Kanami, Kanami, Li."

"Nice to meet you!" She grinned and glanced to the bag in Li's hands. "Is that a bra?"

"Oh, uh…it's not mine." Li said awkwardly, rubbing his head.

"Is that for Misa…?" Kanami grinned slyly. Misaki choked.

"Kanami!"

"Huh? Oh, no, we're just friends…well, I guess we don't know each other that well…"

"Well, I bet you two should change that!" Kanami grinned. "You know how to get in touch, right?"

Li smiled and nodded. "Let me just go pay for these. We can talk when I'm not so busy?"

Misaki nodded as he walked to the register. "What is he doing with women's clothes…"

"Maybe he's a drag queen?" Kanami suggested, smiling playfully. "Or it's for a girlfriend? Misa, you're going red…"

"Shut it, Kana." Misaki growled as Li paid, walking back.

"Sorry, it's for my sister…" He said. "She's sick so she asked me to pick some things up."

"See?" Misaki smiled, elbowing Kanami gently. "Well, Li, we'll talk more next time?"

"Sure! Nice seeing you, Detective! And meeting you, Kanami!" He waved, walking off.

Misaki breathed in, watching him. For some reason, she just couldn't shake the feeling…


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2012)

Hei had managed to tell Rin he might be a little late after all. He had a feeling Huang would be upset enough about this as it was. He'd have to avoid killing Hitotsubashi due to his knowledge on the smuggling ring. Running in to Misaki had been an unfortunate coincidence. She'd gotten far too close for his liking and it was a miracle he'd been able to keep her from becoming too suspicious after she'd been up close to him. The slightest slip in his body language would set her suspicions off.

Still…maybe this wasn't such a bad thing. For some reason, he'd wanted to help Kenji. The boy had been a fool, but he had a good heart under it. The world didn't have enough people like that.

He arrived back at his apartment, opening the door. Kenji called out. "Li! Is it you! This friend of yours showed up!"

Hei paused and saw…Yin sitting next to the doll, looking over to him. "Hei," she said.

"She's real quiet, but has a great fashion sense." Kenji grinned. "Is she your…girlfriend?"

"I…" Hei walked to Yin, switching to Chinese. "Did Huang send you?"

Yin shook her head. "I wanted to come." She said simply. "I felt…you needed help."

His mouth opened slightly before he set the clothes down. Yin surprised him more every day it seemed…but then…he remembered her smile…Maybe it shouldn't surprise him so much after all.

"Yin, can you dress her?" Hei set down the bag and nodded to Kenji to leave the room. Yin nodded and began taking the clothes out. He'd bought a wig for good measure.

Hei walked into the next room with Kenji. "I should ask you something…the best plan might be to get you to Shinjuku train station. But, I want to know. Why are you doing this? You're throwing your entire life away for a Doll you don't know."

"I know that…but…" Kenji shook his head. "Do you know about other people? Li, what would you do?"

Hei didn't answer, contemplating Kenji. "You didn't tell me. Why her?"

"If you have to ask…" Kenji looked at Hei. "How couldn't I? She's in trouble, that's all I needed to know! You have to know how that feels!"

Hei took a breath, thinking of Carmine, Yin and Rin. He nodded. "I do."

"Li…" Kenji said, "It's like nobody here really knows you…like you don't get people well…the people downstairs would love to get to know you more-"

"Are we talking about my people skills or about your predicament?" He cut Kenji off. "How I act around people isn't your-"

"It's just that I was…worried," Kenji said. Hei blinked.

"…There's someone," Hei said. "It's not much you need to know."

"I'm just saying…you should get to know people more…cutting yourself off…" He looked up as the door opened. Yin walked out with the Doll, dressed in a fine dress with a long brown wig. Kenji paused, staring.

"W-wow…you look…" he shook his head. "So we should…go soon…"

Hei had signaled them to follow. "The train station's not far," he said. "We'll take the subway to Shinjuku…from there, use your money and get as far away as you can."

Hei saw they were being followed when they reached the subway. The man was trying too hard to be inconspicuous. He looked to Yin and gave her a nod, knowing she'd perceive it. "Kenji," He whispered. "Go left."

Kenji turned down the path with the doll when Hei stepped back, putting his leg out to trip the Yakuza up. The man cried out, toppling over. He recovered faster than Hei thought, jumping up and taking after Hei. Hei let him push through the crowd, leading him off into the subway.

The parking garage was nearby, which was where Kenji would go through. Yin was settled back to wait. Hei waited for the man to bear down on him, then lashed out, pressing two fingers into the man's kidney. He was in too much pain to even cry out, exactly as Hei had intended. Hei struck again, unseen by any passerby, striking a nerve and sending the man into a long period of unconsciousness.

He stepped out quick, near the escalator. Yin was waiting. "The garage," she said. "Now."

Kenji was making his way in the garage, trying to get back near the trains when he saw the lights. The car drove right for him. His eyes widened and he pushed the girl to safety before the car hit him, throwing him back. The doors opened and Hitotsubashi stepped out.

"Of course I had people watching this place, you idiot." Kenji saw the glint of iron in his hands through the pain. His 'brother' knelt down, putting the gun to his head, six men flanking him. "You've caused me a lot of trouble tonight, Kenji. I'm almost impressed."

Kenji looked up. "Boss…"

"You threw it all away, Kenji. You really had a future. But with Ooshita bearing down, I can't let this go. Load him and the girl in the car. We can still make the sale."

"Why not cap him here, boss?"

"Too many people might hear it here," Hitotsubashi said. "We'll hit the garage further out. Make a few circles so we're not followed…Ooshita might have people around. Kenji. Up."

Kenji closed his eyes as he was forced to his feet. He'd gotten this far and all for nothing.

Hei looked to Yin. "Too late…Yin, where are they?"

She looked up with Hei to the pipes near the ceiling, seeing the telltale blue glow of a specter. "It's her," Yin said. Hei looked to her.

"She says to hurry. They're going to the garage several blocks over. She says they're going to kill Kenji. She's begging you to save him."

"Yin. I can't slow down for you here."

"Go. I'll find Mao. He's not far off."

"He's been watching?"

"He's interested in how you'd react."

"Sounds like him." Hei smiled and took off.

Kenji was dragged out of the car, thrown to the ground. He groaned, looking up to the man he'd idolized for years. Hitotsubashi sighed, shaking his head. "Just tell me why, Kenji."

"You should know, boss…I found something to protect…something I could risk my life for. You know what that's like? Did you ever have anything like that?"

Something flickered in the Yakuza's eyes but it was gone almost as quick as it had appeared. "You brought this on your-"

One of his men screamed suddenly, collapsing. There was a blur as someone ducked away. The Yakuza all made to draw their weapons when a wire wrapped one's wrist. He gave the same scream before dropping.

Li…? Kenji thought, seeing nothing but a dark blur of movement ducking behind cars as the Yakuza opened fire, missing their targets. Hitotsubashi raised his gun, firing as well.

"What the hell?" He shouted, as another went down. "Fan out!"

The three remaining men moved to position when the wire seized one and yanked him as the other two fired on their assailant. The attacker held the man up, using him as a human shield, bullets thudding into him before Li shoved him forward. He sprang, kicking out to strike one man in the throat, crushing his windpipe before whirling to the other to seize and snap his neck with a motion.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 27, 2012)

Hitotsubashi stepped forward, raising his gun when he suddenly felt the press of a cold barrel against his back. "Far enough, boss. Drop it."

Hitotsubashi paused, slowly lowering his gun. "Keep your hands up, boss. You're driving us to the station."

Hitsotsubashi betrayed no emotion. "Alright." He said.

"Li…you okay?"

"Fine," Li said as he sat in the backseat, next to the Doll. Kenji sat behind the driver's seat after Hitotsubashi sat in, the gun pressed to the seat.

"Station, huh, Kenji?"

"That's right," Kenji said as Hitotsubashi began to drive, out of the garage and down the road. "It's funny, boss…" He said.

"Funny? I don't really see the humor, Kenji."

"This isn't the first time I've ridden behind you. Wasn't it you who taught me how to ride a bike?"

"Yeah. I guess it was," Hitotsubashi said softly. Through the haze of years, Kenji could remember stepping into that garage for the first time, an orphan kid interested in motorcycles. The man had been working at the bike of his dreams, looking up with a grin.

_"Back again, kid? Don't you have somewhere else to be?"

"This's the only place I wanna be! That bike is awesome!"

"Hah! You've got a good eye! A good bike will never steer you wrong as long as you treat it well. What say we go for a ride, huh?" He'd smiled them. It was a real smile, not the cold, calculating shark smile that had taken him over in later years. It'd been the first of many rides, the wind rushing past them. His big brother had grinned at him and Kenji had felt invincible.

After so many rides, his brother had smiled, putting a hand to his shoulder. "Kid, you have anything you can protect?"

"Protect, big bro?"

"Yeah. Something you'd give your life for. You find that one day, you risk your life for it…and nothing can ever stop you."_

But those days were long gone. Neither was the same as he'd been then. Too much had happened in the years since. Kenji kept the gun steady. There was no magic in this ride, no joy or laughter. There was just the steady thud of his heart in his own throat.

When they pulled up at the train station, Kenji gave Hei the gun, sparing one last look as Hitotsubashi and thanks to Hei before taking the Doll's hand and rushing inside with her.

Hitsotsubashi looked to Hei. "Can I get a smoke?"

"Go ahead," He said, the Yakuza leaning back against the car.

He drew out a cigarette, and then his lighter before taking a pull of the white stick.

"I want to ask you something," Hei said.

"Go on."

"You must have known this gun had no more bullets in it. You could have taken him. A man of your experience…"

"I guess I lost track in the excitement," the Yakuza smiled thinly.

"You should have seen it. A man like you-"

"I didn't notice. That's all." A faraway look appeared in Hitotsubashi's eyes. "Hey, I ask you something now?"

"Fine."

"You got anything you wanna protect with all your life?" He gave a grin, shaking his head and flicking his smoke away. "Because I sure as hell don't."

Hei watched him calmly, not confirming or denying anything.

"I did once," The gangster's eyes closed, his smile becoming nostalgic and pained. "But not anymore."

Hei stepped away from the car, walking away. He glanced down, seeing the crowds bustle past as Hitotsubashi began to walk away. He'd seen a look of peace on the man's fast for just a moment.

A man bumped into the Yakuza and Hei heard a muffled bang before the man hurried off. Hei's eyes widened, seeing the red stain spreading on Hitotsubashi's white shirt.

The Yakuza's face was frozen in a grimace of shock and pain. "Dammit…" he whispered, his legs buckling before he toppled back. Hei knew there was nothing he could do for him.

Instead, Hitotsubashi's words ran in his head, over and over…something he'd protect with all his life.

Kenji sat back as the train began to move. The girl was staring out the window. "Hey, listen…" He said. "I…I don't have much…so it's okay if you don't stick with me…I mean, you don't even know me…I just couldn't stand around and…what I'm saying…"

He looked down, shutting his eyes. "You probably don't feel one way or the other about me, but I promise I'll do my best, but it's okay if you-" he felt a warm, soft hand touch his and he looked up.

She was staring right at him.

And on her face was the most gentle, beautiful smile he had ever seen.

With Hitotsubashi's death, knowledge of the smuggling route had died with him. The new Nakazawa head was a man named Ooshita. The mission had been called off, Huang had told him before.

Hei wished Kenji well, he truly did. Hitotsubashi's and Kenji's words kept running over in his head.

He'd been divorced from humanity from too long. He made the resolution to, the next day, stop with his neighbors, get to know them. But now…

He knocked on the door. He knew it was the dead of night, but he couldn't stay away any longer. He heard the loud bark inside. The door opened and Rin blinked. "Hei…is that…"

"Rin…did I wake you?"

"No…I wasn't sleeping, I just finished a phone call…"

"Can I come in?"

"Yeah…sure…did it go-"

"Mission accomplished…" He managed a smile as she opened the door. "Mimi and Carmine?"

"Asleep, if the rug didn't wake them." She patted Genta's head. Genta panted happily and nosed Rin's hand. "Alright, you…" Rin said, "back to bed." She smiled as Genta trotted off.

"I'm sorry I didn't call first…I was…close enough and…"

Rin put her arms around him and hugged him to her. Hei reached and drew her to him, hugging her tightly. "Rin…I didn't-"

"Yeah…you're a wreck with people sometimes…" She looked up at him, eyes glistening.

"I should've been there for you…"

"I needed the time…" she whispered, putting a hand to his cheek. "But…"

"Someone asked me tonight if there was something I would protect…Pai was the only thing I ever did…but now…there's Carmine, my team, Mimi…and you…with all my life…I want to get clear of the Syndicate…I want there to be a chance now…after we've finished all this…"

"I'd like that…if I'm not rotting in jail for the next thousand years," she gave a weak smile, linking her hands to his. "But…best of the time we have? Because I want to protect you and everyone else, too…"

"Protect me…?"

"Yeah…you might be one of the best fighters I've ever met, but there's this vulnerable side to you. That's why." She smiled. "I'll let you protect me…if you give me the same…."

"I will," He whispered, putting a hand to her cheek. "I know I can't give you forever, Rin…"

She reached up and drew him in, pressing her mouth against him, her breath warm and sweet against his lips. She drew him closer, kissing him long and slow.

"Let me give you tonight," She whispered

He didn't feel the pain from Sayara's touch when her hands and lips were against his. He thought of a thousand excuses to stop now but for once, Hei made the choice to put his own desire first.

Rin took his hand and smiled, motioning him along. Hei returned the smile and followed her.

Come whatever may, this night belonged to them.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome chapter dude.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 20, 2012)

Rin lay on her side, feeling the warmth of Hei's hand resting on her thigh. She leaned in and brushed her lips against his. She felt him lean in, answering her kiss with his own, and playfully slipped her tongue past his lips.

He caught her, pulling her in closer to feel the warmth of her bare skin against his, rolling her to her back to lie above her. Rin had left her glasses on the bedside, but she could still perceive Hei's handsome face, and see the warmth in his black eyes. She grinned and drew him down for another kiss before gasping as she felt him gently run a hand over her left breast.

"Insatiable tonight, aren't we??" She asked with a playful smirk. Hei leaned in, running his mouth over the softness of her neck. Rin slid her arms around his shoulders, loving the feel of his firm muscles beneath her hands. She had loved every soft sigh she'd elicited from him. Every caress with her lips or hands gave him a new pleasure?pleasure she'd received in kind.

Rin questioned again how they'd come to this?they'd come a long way from him being the faceless villain she'd attempted to defeat, to becoming allies, partners?then friends?and now lovers. She drew him into a kiss again as she whispered. "I'll protect you, Hei?"

He was inside her again, making her gasp, her back arching as she tightened her arms around him.

"I will protect you, Rin?" His voice was at her ear, soft and gentle. She moved her hips, encouraging him further. "I swear it?"

Grasping one another tight, they moved slowly, savoring one another. Out the windows, the stars continued to burn bright.

Tamotsu Yanagihara was sat in the records room, piecing through every case he could get his hands on. Something didn't seem to be adding up, he thought grimly. He'd had his suspicions recently, but right now? All these cases?Contractor related nearly to a one, all overseen by Director Horai, and almost all of them inconclusive. Or worse, the scent of corruption had been all over some.

Eric Nishijima had been involved in several, involving issues with Pandora, despite it being an allegedly independent research group. What was he doing in frequent contact with Horai? What was more, in several of the records, he'd been able to trace more links to suspicious deaths and potential associations as far back as Yamanobe Genetics. He'd found the records of Detective Isozaki's murder, and the sudden resignation of his partner Kuno from the force.

He closed the file he was looking at, remembering the rumors of some power 'Syndicate,' that was somehow looking more and more likely all the time now that he thought about it. Who did he bring any suspicions to, though? He couldn't trust any member of the force. To tell anyone would make him a target, or them.

There was one he was one hundred percent certain was on the level?Misaki. He knew he could trust her?but to put her in danger?Tamotsu frowned. He'd held her on his knee when he'd been a little girl, he'd visited the Kiriharas for her birthday, he'd swelled with pride as he saw her graduate the academy and accept her badge for the first time.

But?she was still the chief of her own division, a cop who'd faced danger constantly and someone who'd strangled a Contractor to death with her belt just a short time before. She and Mayu Ohtsuka had recovered from the incident faster than he believed possible. Misaki would gladly risk her life in pursuit of justice?

Tamotsu breathed in, setting the records back aside. He had to think on it, and fast. If he was right, the danger was coming from inside the system?

Eric Nishijima picked up his phone. "Nishijima."

"You have a rat sniffing about," the voice said calmly. "Horai and Maxley are on the line as well."

Nishijima took a breath. "We'll?look into it, Apos. I promise. In the mean-"

"Did any of you bother to find out what Yamanobe was actually planning?" Apos sounded?amused. He took their silence for a 'no.'

"I thought not. As for Evening Primrose, was there any progress?"

"Some," Maxley confessed. "We managed to capture a Contractor in their employ?but he used his power to commit suicide rather than-"

"Contractors don't operate like that," Nishijima protested. "They don't kill themselves when-"

"This one did," Maxley growled impatiently. "It's that woman, Amber. She inspires this sort of loyalty. Hei ditched my unit to follow her, along with half the best Contractors in South America."

"In this case," Horai said in a calm tone, "We'll need access to all the Contractors who might be a part of Evening Primrose for better targeting. Nishijima, can you gain access to the classified files?"

"There's not a chance in the world," Nishijima whispered, rubbing his head. "That's the fundamental province of the astronomy or research divisions?And it doesn't ever leave Pandora."

"Then you'll have to take it by force," Apos sounded amused. "I think it would be a delightful shake up. As long as the primary equipment and personnel aren't damaged?.and there aren't any of those in the astronomy division."

Maxley seemed to consider it. "Military forces in Pandora?you'd need a hell of an excuse?"

"Your special forces are loyal to the Syndicate and more importantly to you, General," Apos said. "But I could make an excuse for you?keep an eye on the news. As for our little rat?I'll have the details sent, General Maxley. Deal with it soon, won't you?"

Misaki looked up as April walked into the room, grinning merrily. "Misaki!" She said cheerfully, bringing out a can of beer and cracking it open. "Can I tempt you?"

"I don't really drink?"

"You don't really live, you mean," April winked, dropping into the seat across from her. "So, this is your home? Nice place."

"Yep?make yourself at home. Thanks for coming over, April."

April turned serious almost right off. "He's worried about you?it's not every day you hear about?what happened. Decade's keeping him busy, though."


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 20, 2012)

"I don't think I've had it as bad as Ohtsuka, but…" Misaki rubbed her head. "Life was so much easier a year ago…no nightmares, no Reaper, no immortals, no angels..."

April set her beer aside. "Misaki, you did what you had to do to save your life and the life of someone else. To a Contractor, that's no choice at all."

"I'm not a Contractor," Misaki said, looking to her.

"You're my friend is what you are," April smiled at her. "Can I let you in on a little secret? We Contractors feel right and wrong the same as anyone else. I've always done my job because I feel it's the right thing to do. I'm able to rationally look at it and decide for myself my options, though. It helps with guilt."

"I'm aware…I didn't have another choice…and the world's probably better off without him…" Misaki sighed. "Ohtsuka took a few days off. She was pretty rattled beside. This whole thing nearly took my mind off Rin."

"So you called me over to have a girl's chat?" April smiled. "That's so bloody human of you. I like it, truth be told. It's nice seeing the great Misaki Kirihara allows herself some vulnerable spots after fighting like such a champion. But if you want my advice…you have to go speak to her. If November did something like that on me, I'd give him the back of my hand for a start…"

Misaki stayed silent. April smiled. "You have to talk to her, Misaki."

"I know," Misaki admitted. "I guess I have issues with trust."

"And here you are, inviting a Contractor into your home! Selective issues." April winked.

Misaki couldn't help but smile. "How do you see it all ending here, April?"

"Logically speaking?" April smiled wider. "In fire. Avalanche's started now, Misaki…pebbles don't get to vote any longer."

Rin had seen Hei off, exchanging smiles and a kiss with him. Her phone rang a short time later. It was the call she'd been dreading for this long.

"Detective Kirihara."

"Detective, Asogi," Misaki's voice said calmly. "Do you have an hour later?"

"To be booked and locked away?"

"To talk," Misaki said sharply. "I was wondering if I could come over. If nobody else would be waiting for me."

"Just a hacker and a war criminal," Rin said dryly, kicking herself mentally. Sarcasm, Rin? Great way to endear yourself to her at this juncture.

"We need to talk."

"I know," Rin said. "You have my address, Misaki. I'll be waiting…"

Misaki didn't take long to arrive at the Asogi Consulting agency. Rin was standing by the door as Misaki exited the car. "Detective Kirihara," Rin said, trying to be as formal as possible. "Come inside."

Misaki looked to Rin when they reached her office. "How long were you lying to me, Rin?"

"After the incident with Carm-…Havoc. The Reap-"

"His name is Hei. Call him that," Misaki interrupted.

"After Hei…you didn't see what I did, Misaki. He saved her from November 11. He saved me several times…he might have saved all humanity from Yamanobe. He saved you from Wei Zhijun."

"I understand all of this," Misaki said. "Rin, the fact remains, he's accused of crimes that you can't just explain away. This is a system I believe in."

"You've noticed by now something is wrong in the system, Misaki!" Rin couldn't contain herself. "Apos is playing it! You go after Hei, he wins! You arrest me, he wins! He wants us at one another's throats!"

"You've barely told me anything about Apos! Stop expecting me to take what you say at face value, Rin!" Misaki's hands balled into fists.

Rin paused before nodding. "Apos is someone who's always chased immortality. He's as old as I am. Maybe older."

"You said he's chasing immortality. How is he that old?"

"Apos feeds on immortals to extend his life. He's killed thousands of them…hundreds of thousands maybe. He's always situated himself in positions of power, manipulating and controlling people to get what he wants. Sayara Yamanobe, the war in South America, what's happening now…he wants me, Misaki. My time fruit is something he's always hungered for. You want to hear me just say it? I'm scared of him! He's stronger than a regular angel, he's the one behind the Syndicate now…Sayara was a game to him, so imagine what he can do when he gets serious. I won't deny it any longer Misaki, Hei and I are together in this, but he has a stake you can't even imagine!"

The phone rang at that moment. Rin blinked and looked. "Tamo…?"

"Put it on speaker," Misaki said, blinking as well. Rin pressed the phone's button.

"Tamotsu? Tamo, it's-"

"Rin, there's no time. I'm at a payphone…I'm sure they have my cellphone tapped at this point."

"Tamo, we've been over-"

"Rin, there's no time! You're the only person I can trust to take this to her…they might be watching me if I try. She said the name 'Apos,' it came up more elsewhere-"

"Apos…Tamotsu, where are you?"

"A few miles out. Listen, Rin, that Syndicate…the police force…it's-" His breath escaped him in a surprised gasp.

"Tamotsu?"

"Uncle Tamo?" Miskai whispered.

"Rin…" Tamotsu's voice sounded strained. "…I think I've just been shot…"

Tamotsu Yanagihara didn't feel pain. He thought that was a bit odd. He felt cold numbness spreading down his legs, and saw the spreading red stain on his shirt. Sniper? It had to be. So he'd been followed. He'd been too careless, after all. And so many rooftops around…why hadn't he considered that…?

"Tamotsu!" he heard her yelling his name. He kept his grip on the phone as he felt his legs buckle, forcing him to his knees.

"Tell me where you are! I'll be right there!" She shouted. "Tamotsu, hang on!"

I really mean that much to you…? He could remember so many years of knowing Rin. He'd never considered himself much more than just another man she'd known in her long, long life. But hearing her now.

"Tamotsu! Tamotsu! Speak to me!"

"Rin…" He whispered her name. "twenty…second avenue…near the cafes…Hey, Rin…?"

"Don't try to talk!"

"That time…we had…" He smiled wistfully, remembering Rin's face…the touch of her hands…the beauty of her smile. He remembered her strength, her resolve, her warmth…

"It was fun…wasn't it…?"

He focused on the one, sweetest memory he had, wanting it to be the last he held to. Her voice seemed to come from far away now. He closed his eyes, drawing in a final breath.

Rin called out his name, the words following him into the darkness like a bittersweet goodbye.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 20, 2012)

Hei looked up sharply, hearing the excited chatter around…the sky was filled with winged figures. Angels had appeared over Tokyo.

Not now…he thought. In the streets, he saw one woman collapse, hugging herself, looking up with horror. There were perhaps a dozen of the winged monsters in the sky. People were gathering, calling out and pointing as they flew off in one direction.

"Mmm, isn't it delightful?" He heard the voice whisper. He whirled around, staring down the alley at the golden liquid that had taken a familiar form.

"Apos…"

"Relax, no need to fight now, Hei." Apos said, smiling gently. "I just advise you move if you want to help Rin. They're heading where she's going to be. You can probably tell I'm not lying."

"You bastard-"

' "Now, now, that's just rude," Apos said, lips twisting into a sneer. "I kept some tabs, Hei…before, this was a bit personal, but now? I take special care with men who stick their cocks in Rin, you know."

Hei felt his fist clench so tight, his nails drew blood from his palm. "I'm going to kill you." He said as traffic came to a dead stop, people stepping out to see the flights of angels

"You'll try," Apos said with a shrug. "I've heard it all before. You're not special, Hei. I'm eternal. To this point, this has all been a game for me. Try to imagine how insignificant I find you. Can you even contemplate it?"

"Is that what you believe or what you want me to think you believe?"

Apos lost his smile. "You better hurry," He hissed.

Hei moved into the alleyway, all too aware Apos was watching him. He just hoped everyone else was too busy…he opened his back and withdrew his coat and hat…

"Angels?" Misaki shouted, hearing the panicked yells outside. "Did Apos-"

"It has to be!" Rin shouted. "Mimi, are you certain?"

"That's what my feed is getting!" Mimi shouted, looking to Misaki and Rin. "They're…flying towards-"

"Us!" Rin snarled, her eyes glistening with tears of loss and fury. Tamotsu was gone…

"You have to get out of here," Misaki faced her and Rin felt her heart go out to the other woman. All the pain, betrayal and loss Misaki had suffered and she was still keeping herself as strong as possible. There would be time to mourn later..

Carmine breathed in. "Angels…all here…"

"We don't have a way to fight back…not against this many…" Mimi said, shaking with terror. "What…what do we do?"

Carmine then seized the car keys…running towards the door.

"Carmine? Carmine, what are you doing?" Mimi shouted, hearing the door slam. "She…she just…"

"No…no, she wouldn't leave us…" a horrified realization hit Rin. She couldn't mean…

"We get out of her…now. We can't be stationary."

Mimi hugged Genta. Misaki signaled them. "Go, the Angels won't want me-"

"No, they'll just kill you if you're in the way! You're coming with us!" Rin shouted, grabbing her arm.

Carmine knew the roads would be blocked, so she simply activated Misaki's siren, forcing other cars to make way.

She didn't have to go far at all. Not when she wasn't fighting it. She felt the rage, the fury washing over her as she slammed to a stop.

She felt the blood on her hands, staining them anew.

I'm sorry… she thought bleakly.

Oh, god…I don't see another way…it's the only way to save you…I love you…all of you…so much…

Hei looked to the rooftops, leaping across them without caring who saw him now, following the angels as fast as he could force his body. One angel swooped down suddenly, landing to the street. People cried out in shock mixed with awe. One man stepped forward, only for the angel to sweep a hand, knocking his head clean off. The Angel moved on, systematically killing anyone who barred its way. The cries turned to horror as people began to flee. Hei was grateful there were no newscasters yet…

He sprang to higher ground, glancing to where the angels looked. He saw Mimi, having collapsed to the ground, hugging herself as Rin tried to pull her to her feet.

Have to…make it in time…he thought, leaping…when he saw the car..

Everyone else had now been fleeing from the angels after the blood bath in the streets…but this car was making its way towards them. The door opened and Carmine stepped out.

Oh, no…god, no…Hei thought as he saw the look on her face.

She raised her hands and the blue glow appeared.

The vacuum formed suddenly, in the sky, right in the midst of the angel swarm, dragging the entire group into it. The power of the vacuum increased, pulling them together, their roars turning into howls of pain as their bodies were torn to pieces.

On the ground, the remaining angel leaped and slashed, but Carmine barely managed to pull away, catching only a glancing blow, enough to throw her back roughly. Hei didn't waste time, leaping from the roof and throwing a knife through the angel's throat, forcing it back to dust.

Carmine moaned in pain. She saw Rin and Mimi freed from the effect of the angels, the streets deserted with people having fled…it could be mass chaos now throughout the city.

Mimi rushed to her. "Carmine! Oh, god, what'd you do?"

"Had…" Carmine gasped weakly. Mimi leaned in as Hei landed, Carmine whispering weakly. "Hurt…"

"We'll get you-"

"My…my baby…is it…"

Mimi paused. "You're…you mean…oh…oh my god…" she said. "Is it-"

"Hei…Hei doesn't…only…found out…" Carmine's face twisted in pain. "Fighting…it…the Price…I…" Her eyes closed as unconsciousness claimed her.

Hei moved over, kneeling by Carmine. "She used her powers…"

"To save us…" Mimi said.

"…that means one thing." Hei said, pausing for a moment.

"What is he-" Miskai started, as Hei reached a hand over to gently cover Carmine's face.

"I'm sorry…but she'd want it this way. If not for-"

"Hei, don't!" Mimi screamed. "She's pregnant!"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Great chapter...the ending...new dilemma...


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 23, 2012)

"She's pregnant!"

Hei froze in place, hand extended towards Carmine's face. Misaki's eyes were wide as she realized the implications of what Mimi meant…the Black Reaper and Havoc had conceived a child.

"Carmine," Hei whispered, looking to her face. Her breathing was irregular, her face pale. She was suffering from withdrawal, from the need to pay her Price. His hand began to tremble. Had this gone so wrong in just the last half hour? The world had been flipped upside down, with panic in the streets, angels in the sky and Carmine lying there, her hand pressed against her stomach even in unconsciousness.

"Mimi….Mimi, how do you know?" Rin whispered, wiping cold sweat from her forehead.

"Sh-she told me…" Mimi managed. "Just before she passed out. She was worried about…oh, God, Hei…you can't…"

"I don't have another choice. She'll kill again. It isn't Carmine any more. It's Havoc-"

"She was worried about the baby! Hei!" Mimi shouted. "Maybe she's different now!"

His hand remained outstretched, hovering above Carmine. He turned, gazing with the cold, bone-white face of his mask towards Rin and Misaki. Misaki was frozen in place, her entire world having come crashing down around her. Rin looked to him. And she realized.

"Hei…" She managed before he stood up, glancing once again at Carmine.

"Hei, use my blood! Physically, I'm young enough!" Mimi shouted. "I can't die, so you-"

"It has to be…" He whispered, in a daze. "You're too old…it won't work." He looked up and Rin realized. Misaki's eyes widened and she shook her head.

"No. No. No, you can't! Reaper….BK-201….Hei! Please-"

"I can't let her die. Not with…it doesn't…it doesn't have to be lethal. Just enough…" He managed. Misaki's hand went to her gun.

"I can't let you. I won't let you…"

His hand snapped out, and a wire wrapped around Misaki's gun. Hei yanked and the gun flew out of her hands into his. He ejected the bullet from the chamber and released the clip before throwing the gun to the ground. He didn't spare another word before he turned and Rin, leaping off into the crowd.

Misaki turned to Rin, face twisted in horror and disbelief. "Rin…Rin, dear god, we can't…"

Rin's shoulders were shaking. "You think I want this?" She shouted. "One of my best friends just died…my city is under attack…one of my best friends is dying in front of me! Hei is doing this so we don't have to! It's his child!"

"That doesn't make this right!"

"There is no right answer now!"

"Stop it! Just stop it!" Mimi shouted, hugging Genta to her, tears in her eyes. "Don't take this out on one another…you're both hurting right now…but Carmine…"

"You heard Hei," Rin whispered. "It doesn't have to be lethal…this doesn't have to…" Her voice trailed off, and the words seemed to echo in her mind, empty and worthless.

The world seemed to have collapsed in on itself. Kaori could hear the screams and see the people running past her. Never in all her five years had she imagined a sight like this, and it chilled her to the bone. She'd been in the park when it started, and while the other children had their parents, her mother seemed to have been lost in the crowd and no matter how loudly she called, mama didn't come from the crowd. The creatures that had filled the sky were gone, but they'd left chaos in their wake. She'd barely avoided being trampled when she tried to step into the street. Now, she could only huddle away from the crowds and hope someone came.

She heard something behind her, turning to see the man in black. She had no time to react as he leaned down. He seemed to be wearing some kind of white, clown-like mask.

"I'm sorry." She heard, before his hand went to her head. She felt something, more impact than pain.

Then the darkness came and she knew no more.

When Hei returned, Misaki was standing there, fist clenched, teeth bared and her head lowered. Rin's face was expressionless. She saw Hei and turned away, refusing to look at him. In the chaos, it'd been easy to weave between the crowd, taking his cargo with him. She couldn't have been more than five or six.

He made sure nobody was watching. He didn't look as Mimi hid her eyes, Rin wrapping an arm around her old friend, refusing to look at Hei as he drew his knife.

He thought of Pai's smile. It'd been so long since he'd seen it…he remembered the last true smile she'd given him the night the stars vanished. He could remember when she'd been this girl's age. Control yourself, he said harshly in his own mind. He wished he could give Carmine the end she'd wanted, but this changed things. He had no idea what he'd do when she woke up…if she was Havoc again.

He raises his knife to the girl's wrist and cut, immediately placing it over Carmine's lips, tiny red drops falling on them. Carmine's eyes fluttered beneath the closed eyelids and her tongue ran out, catching each drop.

"Carmine…our child…" Hei whispered. "I'm sorry…" He managed in a strangled growl. "I'm sorry…"

He lowered the girl's wrist. She hadn't even flinched, so deep was the sleep he'd put her in. Even in her sleep, Carmine reached up, grasping the wrist and fastening her mouth to the wound, sucking hard at it. Small sounds escaped her, gasps of near ecstasy as she took the blood inside her.

Hei was breathing quicker, daring to look at the others. Rin refused to meet his gaze, Misaki's face was a mask of fury, disgust and hopelessness. Carmine's hands tightened on the arm, her mouth sucking greedily.

"I'm sorry…" Hei whispered again. "Carmine…that's enough…" Her price had been paid…it had to be enough now. Carmine ignored him, continuing to drink. "Carmine!" His voice raised, the mask obscuring his hopelessness.

"Make her stop!" Misaki shouted. The girl had gone pale, so much blood had been lost now. Hei pulled at her arm but Carmine's grip tightened, her eyes flickering open. Hei lashed out, striking her head quickly. Carmine slackened and Hei pulled the girl free, removing a wire and tying it quickly around the girl's arm, forming a tourniquet.

Rin was at his side. "Let me see," She whispered, putting two fingers to the girl's neck. "It's faint…and the bleeding…Mimi, rip your shirt!"

Mimi did so without argument, Rin wrapped it as a makeshift bandage. "I'll keep pressure…"

"Let me-" Hei started, but Rin faced him.

"You've done enough," She said, her voice flat. "Just don't, Hei…please…" A note of pleading entered her voice as she looked to Misaki. "Medical attention. Misaki."

Misaki managed to regain her composure, nodding once. "Carmine…is she-"

"She'll be alright now…" Hei said, as Carmine stirred, green eyes flickering open.

"Wh…wh…" Her tongue ran over her lips, tasting the warm, salty, red fluid left there. "I…"

Hei turned to Rin. "I had no-"

"I know." She said. "I know you didn't. I know you did what you had to, I know I would have done…just…don't say it…please…

He wanted to take the damned mask off, to let her see the pain and regret in his eyes, but that would have exposed Misaki to Li Shengshung's true identity, so he did nothing. Misaki had her phone out, calling in. the police had been called to restore order in the streets with the public. Mimi was holding Carmine's hand.

"Did I…" She whispered. "Did you…"

"Nobody died," Mimi said quickly, Genta giving a whine. "Nobody."

"But…my Price…you paid my…"

"You're pregnant." Hei said, looking at her.

Carmine's eyes widened. "Hei…you…"


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 23, 2012)

"Is it you, Carmine? Or is it Havoc? Look me in the eye."

She managed to sit up, looking at her hands. "I...is the child…is it alright?"

Hei's shoulders sagged in visible relief. "She'll be fine. Misaki is going to get her help-"

"Take off that fucking mask and look me in the eye," She whispered.

He knelt in front of her, pulling the mask up, out of Misaki's vision. "Carmine-"

She raised her hand as if to strike him, but her hand shook and then lowered. "I didn't know how to tell you….but you should have just killed me…Havoc's alive. I feel it, Hei. I feel the anger…it's still here…it's taking all I have."

"I'm sorry," He whispered, and she saw pain twist his face. "Carmine, I'm so sorry, but I couldn't-"

"Innocent blood," She whispered. "That's what it took, Hei. I'm a Contractor…if I have a child…if Havoc has a child…if I use them ever again…I could kill our-"

"Stop talking like that!" He couldn't bear to hear it. "Carmine, please."

"You can't let me use them ever again, Hei. I can't do it. You have to-"

He pulled the mask down, looking to Rin. Rin came over. "Carmine, please…there's been enough today." She put her hands to her shoulders, Misaki having stepped out of sight, moving to get the girl to safety as she called the ambulance. "You saved our lives, Carmine. We have to mask the best-"

Carmine buried her face in her hands, shaking. Mimi hugged her tight. "They can't know, Hei. The Syndicate can't know."

"They won't…I promise-"

"Hei." Rin whispered. He met her gaze, removing the mask, knowing his back would be to Misaki if she returned.

"Rin, I-"

"I know." She whispered, shaking her head. "But…it doesn't change what we just did."

He was silent for a moment. "I'll go."

"Just…give us time," She managed the ghost of a smile that faded away quickly. She couldn't meet his gaze. He pulled the mask back down.

"This was Apos. He'll try again." Hei turned to Carmine. "The city's in uproar. Mao and Huang'll be staying out of it."

"Get out of sight," Rin whispered. "Just meet back in an hour, Hei. "

He looked to Carmine, kneeling by her. "Carmine…" He took her hand as she breathed in and out, trying to steady herself. "I'm sorry…We'll make this-"

"The only way this works…is if I never see this child…if I never know where it is…" She whispered. He said nothing.

He looked to Rin and Mimi, breathed in and swept off.

___

Nishijima sat back, breathing in and out. "Relax," Laura smirked, leaning back in the car. "Just enjoy the show, will you?"

"I don't find chaos as thrilling as your employer," Nishijima said, gazing out the limousine's windows. "I like things ordered and neat."

"Boring," Laura chuckled, leaning back. "Just have a cover story ready. I want to see the look on Rin's face when we get there."

Nishijima adjusted his glasses. "You really have something against her, don't you."

"She survived," Laura growled. "No mark's ever done that before."

"Truly, my heart bleeds," Nishijima commented, folding his hands before his phone rang. "Sir?"

"Eric," Apos's voice said pleasantly. "Wait fifteen minutes. Then go where I said."

"Yes, sir."

"Oh, and Eric? Make sure to take Havoc alive. There's something very special involved in this."

Nishijima rubbed his head, looking to Laura. "Fifteen minutes, take Havoc alive. Everyone's ready."

"Good," Laura grinned.

"One thing, Apos," Nishijima said into the phone. "How do we know she won't use her powers on us?"

"Be very quick about it. And let Laura handle that."

Nishijima swallowed back a retort before Apos hung up. "Alright," he whispered, trying to fight his anxiety. The fifteen minutes passed at a crawl before he finally nodded. The situation seemed to have stabilized outside. Laura opened the door, grabbing her sidearm and tucking it into her holster. The soldiers from the Syndicate were wearing casual clothing now, but all armed and ready. Laura gave the signal. Nishijima wanted to stay in the safety of the car, but he knew he had to see this through. He opened the door and followed Laura out, trailing behind at a leisurely pace.

He saw them approaching the building again. Rin Asogi, a teenage girl with lavender hair, and with them…He smiled icily. Havoc. We have you now, he thought.

Laura gave the signal. Rin looked up, seeing the people around. Laura stepped out. "Rin," she said with a smirk."

"Laura," Rin spun to face her, a knife in her hand. Havoc looked up, seeing Laura and freezing, her eyes going wide.

"I don't have time for this today," Rin growled. "One of-"

"The old cop? Who do you think shot him, Rin? Kirihara's out of range, don't worry, by the by. We need a hero cop to look good after all this."

"Alex?" Carmine whispered.

"Hey, Car. Stay calm, you won't get hurt. We have a dozen guns on you, Rin. Not even you're this good…"

"You and me, Laura." Rin said, voice tight. "You want me, so let's-"

"Business today, Rin. Not pleasure."

"Too many people around, Laura. You can't-"

"You're harboring a war criminal, Rin. Think anyone'll bat an eye?" Laura raised her gun, Rin raising the knife. "Give her up."

"Alex," Carmine stepped forward. "What the hell are you-"

"The name's Laura now, Car," Laura answered. "Rin? Play this smart. Apos says you can walk away."

Carmine's eyes flashed and she started to raise her hand. Immediately, every man drew his gun. Nishijima scrambled backwards, but Carmine hesitated, hand shaking.

"No more taste for blood, Car? Plenty of kids around…"

Carmine's teeth pressed together before one man raised his gun and fired. The dart hit Carmine in the neck. Her eyes widened and she staggered, raising her hand again…only to collapse in a heap. Rin turned, raising the knife, but she hesitated, seeing the guns.

"There, Rin, don't want to get anyone caught in the crossfire?" Laura said mockingly as Rin lowered her hands, the girl at her side glaring, the dog with her growling angrily.

"Take Havoc," Laura ordered. "By the by, Rin? Apos wants you to try. He's looking forward to it."

------

Apos heard the phone ring and he picked it up. "Eric?"

"Havoc is secure."

"Rin?"

"Free, as per your orders. Laura…accomplished this effectively."

"Oh, I know she did. I was observing this time. Eric, that something special? Keep Havoc under heavy sedation. She's pregnant after all."

Nishijima paused. "She's…she's what?"

"Pregnant. Are there any instances of a Contractor giving birth, Eric?"

"No…no, not at all…this is new. This is a first. We can witness a Contractor…and HAVOC of all the….but sir, why leave Rin?"

"Rin is important. I'll deal with her in time. It'd be too boring to take Havoc without her making the token attempt, Eric." He knew Nishijima would hate that. "Offhand, publicly…?"

"Pandora will be blamed. Your Angels will be products of an experiment…an attack. We'll be able to invade and gain the access to the research division that we need."

"Well done, Eric. Put the Reaper on an assignment, keep him busy. Right now, they'll hardly be in a position to-"

"The Reaper…you mean Hei-" Nishijima paused. "It's his child."

"Excellent deduction."

"But, sir-"

"Don't second guess me, Eric. He'll die. But first he'll know pain like he's never believed."

"Yes, sir…your diversion with the Angels worked perfectly…it's a shame they're gone."

"Gone, Eric?" Apos chuckles, walking to the window above the courtyard of the castle, ignoring Tajimamori's baleful gaze. "Whatever made you think I sent all the Angels I've cultivated? Amber's little gang forced me to accelerate operations."

"How many…sir…?"

Apos smiled, gazing at the courtyard. "Not a fan of surprises, Eric? When The Gate is dealt with, you'll see. But since you asked…"

His red eyes gleamed as he gazed down at his army.

"About five thousand…"


----------



## Lightysnake (May 25, 2012)

Eric Nishijima gazed at the unconscious Contractor. Laura stepped up next to him as the other scientists swiftly secured Havoc to the table. One withdrew a syringe, testing the dosage. Nishijima fixed him with a look. "You're sure this dosage is safe?"

"Yes, sir. It's just right to keep her under without harming the child," was the response. Nishijima gave a nod. He knew of Contractors that had given birth before the Gate had appeared, but never one after. What was more, the child of two Contractors? Contractors as powerful as Havoc and the Black Reaper? To a researcher like himself, it sent shivers down his spine. He could only imagine what some of the scientists in the other divisions would say.

"We'll keep nutrients going until she's ready to give birth. We won't miss a single dosage of the tranquilizers, to keep her from using her powers."

"When you're done?" Laura asked.

"Potential vivisection. It's hardly an opportunity to be missed," Nishijima responded. Laura looked to the unconscious woman for a moment.

"You knew her," Nishijima said, allowing a note of curiously to creep into his voice.

"She's my sister," Laura said coldly. "We're not close."

"I see," Nishijima said, trying to keep a bead of sweat from appearing at his forehead. He knew at this distance, if Laura lost her temper, there was nothing he could do to stop her. "Does that-"

"I'm not being paid to feel sorry for anyone. It's her damn fault…opening her legs for the Reaper, helping Rin. She brought this on herself," Laura leaned back. Nishijima decided not to push his luck.

"The money has been transferred to your account."

"I'm more interested in Rin…she'll come. I want her," Laura said, gritting her teeth.

"I'm sure she will,but this place i-"

"She'll find a way. Rin always finds a way to get past…" Laura said. "Don't get in my way when she does."

"Of course not," Nishijima said quickly, looking to his phone. The 'investigation' had begun to the angel monsters that had appeared in the city. He knew what the result would be. The research division would soon yield its secrets to him.

----

Rin slammed her fist into the wall so hard, she felt the house shake. She was sure she'd just broken something as well. "Mimi, I need you to-"

"Hack Pandora? Way ahead of you!" Mimi leaped into her seat, turning her computer on. "Good god, Rin…the news…"

Rin looked at the screen, seeing the reports. She saw the images: the damage, flashes of hysterical, terrified people, and theories ranging everywhere from religious panic to government experiments." He's just succeeded in causing a global panic. My God." She gritted her teeth, considering calling Misaki, but decided against it. The Syndicate had come perilously close to invading her home and had taken Carmine. What was more, Laura and Carmine had known one another. Carmine had even called her 'Alex.' Rin slammed her fist into the wall again, harder this time.

"Rin, I understand the need to vent, but the wall didn't do anything," Mimi said mildly, reaching to take Rin's hands in hers. "We'll get her back…"

"How much longer can we do this," Rin shut her eyes. "I stood by and let a little girl be bled like that. What does that make me, Mimi? And Tamo…Tamo…"

There had been so little time to consider her old friend's death, so soon after Koki's. Rin collapsed into her seat, Mimi rubbing her hand as she removed her glasses and buried her head in her hands. Apos had unleashed his Angels upon the city, Koki and Tamo were dead, Carmine was a hostage. She had to inform Hei that the woman she had promised him she'd protect- and Hei's own child inside her- had been taken by Pandora. She had already felt the wedge between them from the day's events, so soon after she'd accepted her feelings for him. She had no idea if they'd survive this.

"There was nothing we could do. About either of it, Rin," Mimi brought a hand to her cheek. "You taught me we have to keep fighting, and going on. Always. You can't let Apos win. He does everything he can to hurt you."

"Tamotsu died because he knew me, Mimi. Tamo, Koki and-"

"Koki wouldn't have had a life if not for you. He wouldn't have met Yuki, had a son…you gave him so many years he'd never have had. And seeing you with Hei, Rin…he's different. He's not just the Black Reaper. You've been help to Misaki…you saved Carmine. Tamo didn't die because of you, Rin, he died for you. Don't sit here and start pitying yourself…he'd never forgive you for that."

Rin took a deep, shuddering breath, looking up to face her oldest and dearest friend. She took Mimi's face in her hands and kissed her forehead gently, before pressing their lips together for a moment.

"Rin…"

"Mimi…thank you." Rin smiled. "Find me whatever you can from Pandora. If they're expecting us, we're going to give them everything."

"You have a plan?" hope filled Mimi's eyes.

"I'll worry about that later. Right now…it's to hope some people care about doing what's right."

----

Misaki Kirihara felt she could breathe again. The little girl's life had been saved after Misaki had gotten her medical treatment, with her mother located. Misaki hadn't told them just exactly how she'd lost so much blood from such a clinical cut, though.

Misaki stepped into Director Horai's office, her team waiting outside. She hadn't been able to bring herself to call Rin, sickened by guilt and grief. She hadn't managed to speak to her father yet, though he must certainly have known of Tamotsu Yanigahara's death now. She didn't think she could tell him that not only had she assisted a fugitive, she'd watched as he'd bled a little girl to feed the bloodlust of a war criminal.

Horai was sitting back, hands folded. "Chief Kirihara. You're to be commended."

"Commended…sir?"

"There are riots right now, and mass panic, have no doubt. In fact, the United States embassy was attacked, along with the British embassies. Research is showing this was a new assault by Pandora-"

"Pandora?" Misaki couldn't believe her ears. That made absolutely no sense. "Sir,Pandora is a research facil-"

"Research, yes. Most of that research remains classified at all levels under the articles that formed Pandora. We know of other experiments at Pandora. For what purpose, we can only guess, Chief Kirihara. Perhaps something went wrong, or it was an attempt to destroy the two parties at interest in Contractor Research, but nonetheless, this is what happened. Nevertheless, order will be restored soon and these ridiculous theories about the apocalypse are soon to end. Unfortunately, we're likely be dealing with internet conspiracy theories for the next decade, but that isn't why I called you here.

"The reason I called you in, Chief Kirihara is to discuss how I must reward you."

"Sir?" Kirihara blinked rapidly.

"Your actions have led to the apprehension of war criminal Havoc, who is also believed to have been responsible in part for these attacks."

Misaki felt a chill run down her spine. "But…I never encountered-"

"When teams arrived at your location, Havoc was discovered and tranquilized before she could use her powers."

"But sir-"

"She's been positively identified. In these difficult times, people need heroes, Chief Kirihara. Do we understand one another? Unless there is something you feel I should know?"

"No, sir. Nothing. I understand," Misaki said softly.

"I'm sorry about Tamotsu Yanigahara. He'll have a hero's funeral. Unfortunately, we've yet to establish motive in his death…it was a tragedy during this rioting."

That wasn't right at all. Misaki had been on the phone with him. Tamotsu had been sniped as he had been trying to warn her and Rin. There was no way a forensics team would miss such a thing, which left one conclusion: Horai was lying. What was worse…it meant Horai was covering for someone. He didn't know Misaki had been there to hear Tamotsu's last words. It took all her strength to keep her face stony.

"Yes, sir. A tragedy," she repeated softly.

"Take the time you need. Your father will need you, Chief Kirihara. You'll be facing a promotion when you return."

She remembered April, November 11…she remembered their advice: trust nobody at first, rely on her instincts. Misaki locked her eyes on Horai's, knowing that behind that calm gaze, was a man of ruthless ambition, one who had contributed to all the death and pain.

"I look forward to it, sir," she nodded once and turned before striding out. Carmine and her child had been taken, and to twist the knife, she was receiving the 'credit' for it. She trusted her team, she trusted Kanami, she trusted November 11 and April, as strange as that sounded, and she trusted her father, but she couldn't in good conscience endanger their lives at this point. That left the one person who had lied to her, and concealed the truth from her.

Ironically, it was the person Misaki now believed she trusted more than anyone else in the world.

-----

Hei hadn't returned in an hour to see 'd gone back to his apartment as fast as he could, filled with self-loathing and anger. He didn't remember how long he'd been sitting there, when the phone rang. He lifted it. "Hello-"

"There's no time," a woman's voice said. "The Syndicate will have you marked."

"Who is-"

"Apos is doing this for a reason. You need to get clear. Huang, Mao and Yin are in danger as well. After this, you will all be slated for termination. It's believed there's an attack on Pandora imminent. They're making a move. Get to Rin. You need to get to Pandora. Find Huang, I'll meet you there when-"

The line went head. Hei thought he heard something outside. It was his only warning before his wall splintered and the angel smashed through.

Hei felt like he was struck by a train when it smashed into him, throwing him across the room into the wall. He was sure he felt something give in his back from that. The Angel 's mouth twisted up into a parody of a smile.

"Apos…" it rasped, "Says…hello…"

Hei attempted to rise to his knees, desperately summoning his energy, even as he prepared for death. Fangs bared, talons ready, the angel swept towards him.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 20, 2012)

Hei forced his body up, rolling away as the angel lunged. Its claw came forward, embedding in the wall. Hei hoped it would find itself halted, but the creature yanked its arm, ripping free of the wall easily. Hei dearly hoped his neighbors would be absent, or too busy partying to hear. If they came to investigate, he could only imagine what the Angel would do.

Hei dove to the side as it came again. It was too fast, and he was too unaware, emotionally drained and exhausted from the day. He looked to the other side of the apartment, rolling again to evade the creature and seizing his knife from the dresser. When the angel came this time, Hei was ready, angling the weapon. The angel's arm swung, but Hei moved to the side, letting the angel demolish the dresser. Hei came forward, stabbing the long knife under through the soft flesh below the angel's chin until the tip burst out the top of its head. Hei pulled, the sharp blade sliding out from the angel's face in a shower of gore. The creature fell forward, already crumbling into dust.

Hei stumbled back, breathing heavily. Already, his mind was whirling. He had to listen to the voice on the phone, and get out of this apartment. He couldn't return, that much was certain. He felt a brief pang of regret, thinking of the old landlady Misuzu, and her kindness towards him. He thought of Irene and the others, who'd all have to deal with his disappearance, but to stay here any longer as Li Shengshung would put them in mortal danger. It had been nothing short of a miracle none of them had lost their lives that night.

Making matters worse was the unprecedented police presence on the streets. After the attack of the angels, nearly every block was populated by police officers keeping peace in time of the riots. Hei would have to move fast. He seized his IDs, his weaponry, and his mask, packing them into a bag quickly, when he noticed the golden light taking form.

"That went as I expected," the soft voice said, sounding amused. Relocating.

"Apos," Hei whispered it like a curse.

"If I wanted you dead right now, I'd have sent a thousand here. You'd be amazed how many people will have a little nibble of a strange fruit when I promise them immortality for it," Apos chuckled. "But I just wanted your attention."

"I'm leaving this place tonight. Everyone else who lives here? They're not part of this."

Apos's mouth twisted in a parody of a smile, "Dictating terms? You only get to do that if you're in a position of strength, Hei."

"You've got what you want. You don't care about them."

"And you do?" Apos cocked his head. "It's intriguing…in South America, you were the most ruthless human imaginable. You must have filled entire graveyards. But now that you're a-"

"I've heard this before," Hei's voice rose. "Stop hiding behind angels and sending projections ahead of you. If you have anything with me, show yourself and let's do this."

"No, I don't think we'll be doing that," Apos chuckled. "I find it hilarious a man who lives in the shadows, making a living by assassinating on behalf of a corrupt organization is calling me out for a fair fight. This is beside the point. You should go to Rin. Tonight."

"What are you-"

Something dark entered Apos's tone. "You really should have kept your cock out of her, it would have made this much better for you. But speaking of where you put it and in whom…well, Carmine was just apprehended. And with a little extra special something, too."

It took all of Hei's strength not to draw his blade and cut at Apos's image. Apos grinned. "Your child, yes. They're going to cut it out of her when it's viable. They're going to cut her apart, while she's alive and breathing. And for the child? I wonder. Have you even considered what your boy or girl shall be like?"

Apos's voice turned mocking, "With your power? With Havoc's? Her thirst for blood? I wonder indeed…I do believe there's a fake Pandora ID in there, Hei. I eagerly await your response."

Hei barely waited for his response. He ran, straight through the shimmering gold image, leaping over the rails to the streets below, taking off into the night.

It was not difficult to evade the police when he took to the rooftops. With his coat now on, he blended all too easily into the night. He forced the raging storm in his head to be silent, pressing logic back into his mind. Carmine wasn't dead. If what Apos said was true, then they'd hold her until they had a viable child to remove…which meant she had months, even if every second was too long for them to hold her.

It was insane, but somehow he trusted Apos's words. The ruthless immortal was too arrogant and sadistic to lie. For some inconceivable purpose, he meant for Hei and Rin to go to Pandora and attempt to save Carmine. He knew there was no chance of a refusal, either.

Hei had to wonder what Amber knew. Her silence was perhaps most disturbing to him throughout this. Evening Primrose hadn't mounted any campaigns, released any messages, or carried out any attacks. He knew, however, that Amber was observing the chaos, waiting for any opportunity to seize control. He had no option now but to find this contact who had called.

He arrived at the coordinates he'd been given, noticing the lack of officers there, he slid a knife into his hands, ready for anything when he heard movement. "Stay there," he said warningly.

"You came alone…not very Contractor," the woman's voice said. Hei turned to see the woman step out of the alley. She was wrapped in a dark coat, long dark hair flowing behind her. "Syndicate Agent as well," she said.

"You warned me," Hei said.

"You're not the only one onto something," the woman said. "I don't have a name, in case you're wondering, Black Reaper."

"I want answers."

"I was sent to infiltrate a Gate cult. The leader is a Contractor. She broke off from the Syndicate as well. They were doing business with Evening Primrose, providing supplies to them."

"And you went AWOL?"

"I had to. My name on my last mission was Shihoko Kashida. I functioned as an assassin for the Syndicate, but on this mission, someone…brought something to my attention."

Hei frowned. "Someone?"

"It involves the Syndicate. The name 'Apos' came out." She focused on Hei. "I was told you're the best hope for survival now."

"For you?" He blinked.

"For all of us," she said urgently. "they mean to wipe out all of us. Every Contractor. That's what they're after. It's why the Syndicate's been using us all this time."

"To wipe out…all of us? The Contractors-"

"I know how insane that sounds. I don't have all the details, but it involves Pandora. Not even the prophet of this religion knows."

"After today, religion might get even more complicated," Hei growled.

"No denying that," Shihoko said. "I tried to warn you, though. Does that count for anything?"

"You'd be amazed how little I can trust anyone right now, Kashida."

"I can understand that," she admitted. "I don't have any proof…except you know the Syndicate. You must know Apos. There's one thing I can offer though…a member of your team. His name is Huang."

Hei paused at that. "You know Huang?"

"I knew him when his name was Kuno. I know how he drinks without ever getting drunk. I know he learned to shoot in the army. I know how he acts like he doesn't care about anything in the world, but he gives more of a damn than he ever lets on-"

"You could have gotten any of that by-" Hei started, before he saw her eyes. There was something he couldn't explain there, a mixture of guilt, pain and something else…something he'd so rarely seen in a Contractor's eyes…Hei stopped.

"What do you propose?"

"Pandora…there's a man there called Dr. Schroeder…his name was mentioned many times in what I saw. He can be the key to all of it."

"I'm going to Pandora soon. You can contact Huang-"

She shook her head sharply. "No," she said quickly. "No, I can't do that. Don't ask me to explain."

And Hei understood instantly. "You're the reason he's in the Syndicate." Her silence was confirmation enough. He hasn't spoken of it."

"It's not something he'd share," she said softly. "It's not safe to talk longer…."

"I'm going to recover Havoc from Pandora," Hei said. "You have a way to contact me-"

"The cat's radio," Shihoko gave a smile. "If you survive this…I'll be in touch."

___

Rin answered her door when she heard his voice, seeing Hei there, looking shaken, disheveled and battered. "Hei…" she whispered.

"Got evicted," he managed. "Apos sent an angel for me…Rin, I am so sorry I haven't-"

She cut him off, grabbing his hands and pulling him in, wrapping her arms around him tight and holding him in. "They took her-"

"I know about Carmine," He whispered. "There was a mole…she told me everything. I called Huang on the way here…Rin…the Syndicate is moving against Pandora."

"That's what all this was for…damn it, and Apos-"

"He wants us to go there…I don't know why…"

Rin wanted to collapse as badly as Hei did. Losing Carmine to the Syndicate, losing Tamotsu, what she'd had to allow, and Tokyo and Shinjuku in chaos, with the Syndicate assaulting Pandora. Somehow, she managed to keep her feet and she looked at Hei. "Then it can't end well, can it?"

"I don't see any way it can."

"We're going anyways." It wasn't a question.

"We are…" Hei nodded. "I've already gotten Mao, Yin and Huang.

Rin smiled. "Even Guy's noticing something up...must be serious…" she forced in some humor…when Hei put a hand to her cheek.

"No matter what happens, Rin-"

"We're going to save Carmine. We're going to save your child," Rin said firmly. "And if Amber or Apos try anything…" she broke apart from Hei. "Mimi's on the computer now…I was looking for a way when…"

"Rin…about today…"

"You did what you had to, for Carmine. I wish I could hate you for it. It'd make it easier, Hei. But…"

She drew a hand up to his cheek. "When this is over…there's going to be an us. We're going to try. We're going to find your sister and forget I'm never aging a day while you're an ex-assassin. We're going to try for a life. You're going to hold your child and show your sister her niece or nephew. Do you understand me?"

He pressed his forehead to hers for a moment…and then she saw him smile at her. "Are you ready to go?"

"Let me get my knives. I still half don't believe that coat is bulletproof.."

"Hopefully we won't find out. Doubt we're that lucky…"

Rin turned and walked down the hallways. When she was halfway down the room, Hei closed his eyes and whispered softly. "I love you."

"What was that?" Rin glanced over her shoulder.

"No time to waste…let's go as fast as we can, Rin."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice chapter dude, though a little short.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 23, 2012)

Hei tapped his radio. "Mao?"

"Coast clear here. Huang?"

"Choppers all over the place, soldiers entering Pandora. Got your work cut out for ya, kid. Yin, keep us posted."

Hei looked to see Rin. Rin looked over. "You know, there's a part of this I haven't quite figured out, Hei. The 'break into Pandora' thing? They kind of know me here."

"I have a civilian ID."

"Which will help enormously with the squad of soldiers we can see breaking in now?"

"Here I was hoping you just wouldn't be that memorable," Hei said, putting the mask on.

"You're about to learn relationships involve sleeping on the couch sometimes," Rin gave a half smile as the two observed from the abandoned buildings across the street. The enforced curfew had kept people away, and in order to get in Pandora, Maxley had simply had his men blow down the walls.

"Touchin' as the drama is," Huang growled over his radio, "The feed from the Syndicate is that they're launching a takeover. The British even have men in the streets to prevent people from getting too close, which means they've got people inside there, too. Horai'll make sure the Japanese don't get near. This is as close as you're gonna get. They've made you an opening."

"Can you give us a readout, Yin?" Rin asked, hearing Yin respond in the comm.

"Dozens inside that I can see. The leader is a general. I can't find Carmine."

"She's in a place with no water…" Rin nodded. "It'll be where they were keeping her before. It was safe, out of the way…Nishijima wouldn't risk her being hurt or caught in the crossfire. Laura's in there, too, I'm sure of it."

Mimi's voice piped in over the channel. "If you're going in, now's your chance. Don't let this slip by, guys. And keep the lovey-dovey to a minimum."

"Huang," Hei said, making sure his mask was secure. "Keep the readout with Mao. Let me know if any surprises come up."

"Will do, kid." Huang hesitated for a moment. "You better come outta there, you know. Don't think I'm ever going to forgive you if you don't."

"Didn't know you cared, Huang," Mao chuckled.

"Guards?"

"Fourteen in front of the entrance. Ten of them are on patrol route."

"If we drop the four in front, that'll be just as incriminating as being seen," Rin said. She looked to Hei. "Rooftops?"

"After you."

Hei wrapped an arm around Rin as they stepped out, throwing a wire to pull them to the roof tops. Holding her tight, he swung up to the next, careful to evade the lights, until they landed, silently, behind the outer walls of Pandora, behind the backs of the guards.

Turning the two entered the hole at the wall. When he felt it was safe to talk again, Hei whispered. "Mimi."

"Reading all the cameras. Nothing in the immediate vicinity. I'll tell you before you approach one, though. You won't get through this without- oh, hell."

"Mimi?" Rin whispered.

"They're rounding up astronomers and researchers…herding them into the main observatory. Most of the soldiers are up there. Maxley, too. I can't read Nishijima now. No idea where Laura i-"

"Calm down," Rin whispered, looking to Hei. "We'll do what we can."
---

Kanami Ishizaki stepped forward, mouth pressed into a line. "I demand to know the meaning of this!" She stepped in front of the trembling young Indian scientist-she thought she remembered her name as Mina Kandaswami,, that the soldier had leveled a gun at. "Pandora is a neutral territory! It was agreed-"

"That was before you unleashed those things out there," a gruff voice said. The man Kanami figured as the leader stepped forward, removing his hat. His heavy gray mustache gave him an almost grandfatherly appearance, but his steel-colored eyes met hers, showing her lack of pity or compassion. "The United States has a long reach, Dr. Ishizaki. Did you think Pandora could escape the consequences?"

"I have no idea what you're talking about!" Kanami said. "This is a research and diplomatic facility! I am an astronomer who-"

"Sell it to someone who's buying. My name is General Maxley, I'm in charge of these soldiers. British intelligence funneled the information to us. You're to turn over all available data in the research division, beyond the Saturn Ring project."

"I…you can't just step in here and demand…" Kanami found her voice again. "I don't have the authority to issue-"

"You are the highest ranking researcher in Pandora now, Dr. Ishizaki. Do not waste my time, or my men's time." Maxley slid a pistol into his hand. "I assure you, I'm not bluffing."

"You think I'm afraid?" Kanami willed the quiver out of her voice. Stay strong, she told herself. Think what Misaki would do. "This is nothing but international terrorism on innocent people. I don't even have the clearance codes for-"

Maxley raised his gun and shot one scientist in the face. The man fell man, his mouth open in a surprised 'o.' He waited for the terrified screams to die down before he looked to Kanami. "That blood is on your hands, Dr. Ishizaki. For wasting my time."

"Y-you…you…he had a family.." She whispered, her eyes wide.

"Then you can send them your condolences. I will ask you again. If you say no, I will shoot another. And another after that."

"I…only the doctors on the Saturn ring project have-"

"We have information from Segrei Vectrof and Robert Schroeder. Our interest is the gate data from the research and Astronomy divisions."

"I told you…I don't have clearance."

Maxley watched her coldly. Kanami forced herself to stand on trembling legs. Was this how Misaki felt when she'd stood against Contractors? Had she been this terrified deep down? But she'd forced herself to stand anyways. Kanami took a breath.

"Why do you…there's nothing on there. We had nothing to do with-" Mina shouted. Maxley looked to her and then back to Kanami.

"Dr. Vectrof is secure downstairs. I want you to-"

"This isn't about this…" Kanami said. "This is something else."

"It's of no concern of yours, Dr. Ishizaki. Give me the clearance. This is the last time I'll ask."

The gun turned to Mina's head. Kanami's mouth opened and she managed a syllable before one soldier walked forward, whispering to Maxley.

"I see," Maxley. "Nishijima, you spineless bureaucrat." He gave a scowl. "Take five men. Clear them out. If it's him…apologies. Dr. Ishizaki, I'm afraid a matter has come up. We'll continue this conversation soon." He holstered his gun. "Take them out to the observatory deck. Shoot anyone who resists."

"You want us to interrogate her, sir?"

"No. I'll finish that when I'm back. Keep them secure."

"Roger that, General," the soldier nodded and Maxley signaled his men. "Go."


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 23, 2012)

Eric Nishijima was drawing up vivisection plans when he noticed the call. "Nishijima here."

"It's Maxley. Did you hear?"

"General, with due respect, we might be in the same building, but I am a huge distance away from you. Get to the-"

"Intruders. Schroeder and Vectrof are on lockdown?"

"I have every on the Saturn Ring on lockdown, Maxley," Nishijima snapped. "I have Havoc unconscious here, Laura is here somewhere, what are you-"

"Apos called one of my men. He says people are coming. Now. I had to cut the interrogation short."

"You didn't leave the rest to one of your men?"

"Who else would you trust with the codes, Nishijima? If it's Hei, I need to deal with him myself. There's nobody else here-"

"I have the best troops in Pandora besides your men, general. They'll stop him. I'll sound the alarm."

"You don't know Hei, Nishijima. You've read files, but you've never seen-"

"Spare me the melodrama, general. This is Pandora. My place of-"

"Then what are we doing here?" Maxley's voice took on a mocking edge. Nishijima ground his teeth together.

"Doing a job," he shot back. "I am in charge here-"

"SO in charge you needed me and my men to come in and get information that should be a computer away for you."

"There is a place and time for this, Maxley! Kill the Reaper!"

"Way ahead of you," Maxley said. "Send your men. And get Laura if you can." He shut the communications off.

Maxley turned to his men. "He has no idea what he's doing. Get to the top floor. The Reaper can have Havoc for all I care. I'll head to the roof...the only way to handle him is in the open."
---
Rin looked up as she heard the blare of alarms. "Wonderful."

"They must have known. Damn it, we were so careful-"

"Saw it coming?" Rin said. "They'll consider you the bigger danger." She thought quick. "I'll get to the hostages, Hei. You get to Carmine. We split up here and we meet back."

"Sending me at the worst of it?"

Rin gave a smile. "Got my knives, got my suit, got my immortality. I'll be fine." She gave him a wink. "Draw some fire, would you?"

"Didn't you just say you were immortal?"

"Being shot hurts."

Hei took off down one corridor without another word, Rin taking off the other way. Hei took a breath. He remembered the corridors of Pandora from his infiltration. Rin had told him the way to Carmine.

Hei ran into one open room, just as the soldiers entered it. The men weren't Maxley's, each was dressed in black uniforms, all armed with assault weapons, raised and pointed at him.

"Get out of my way." Hei gave them one chance. The men were professionals, the Syndicate's assassins. They didn't waste time to bandy words. Hei saw there were five of them now, with more doubtlessly to be alerted by what was to come. They raised their guns and fired.

Hei came up with two knives, his body whirling as he danced through the gunfire, his hands snapping out. Gunfire abruptly ceased from two rifles as the holders went own. Their bulletproof coverings did nothing against his knives. Hei snapped a hand out as the clips of the others ran out, locking a wire around one man's wrist and pulling him close. He delivered a lethal jolt before shoving the corpse at another soldier. He ran up, winding the wire around the two soldiers and the corpse before they could react, discharging his electricity through their bodies, their dying screams fading quickly.

Hei pulled the wire out, hoping it gave Rin time to save the hostages. He had a feeling he'd have company soon. Maxley couldn't have had more than a few dozen men, if that. He had no idea how many Nishijima could have. He hoped any of the innocent people at Pandora had been vacated before, or were hiding in their rooms. He looked up, hearing the boots. He moved swiftly, and closed in for battle with his knives ready.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 23, 2012)

---
"What do you mean he's unstoppable?' Nishijima screamed into the radio. "You outnumber him thirty to one! You are better equipped, better trained, better….go do your jobs!" he flung the radio into the wall, feeling sweat on his forehead. Calm down, he warned himself. He's locked out, no way inside now. This place was safe-"

Laura stepped in. Nishijima leaped up. "Where did you-"

"Rin is here," Laura said with a grin…and Nishijima saw Apos step out next to her.

"Sir, I-"

"Eric, please don't panic. I plan to deal with Hei personally. Your men aren't going to stop him, of course. On the other hand, the Saturn Ring is protected?"

"Yes,sir…we had Vectrof and Schroeder set away-"

"Hm," Apos frowned. "That's annoying. Amber will move on that. Also, did you check on the British agents?"

"Decade ordered the woman's elimination. Her partner should be-"

"Well done, Eric. I'll drop Laura off at the Observatory. Take good care of Carmine, will you?" Apos smiled. "Tomorrow is when everything changes."

"But the Saturn Ring project isn't until-"

"Change happens in increments, Eric." Apos said. "Laura?"

Nishijima tried to fight back the fear when the golden light rose to consume the two. What did Apos mean? Still, he had nothing to worry about-"

He heard the control panel short out. The door slid open. Nishijima stumbled back in fear. "It's…"

A drop of blood stained the white mask, the only sign of the fight. The Reaper stepped in. Nishijima felt his mouth go dry. Did Apos know? "R-Reaper…"

Hei stepped in without a word…walking to the table to see Carmine there.

"Sh-she's alive, of course!" Nishijima said. "we'd never-"

Then the Reaper saw the computer. 'Vivisection' written at the top…the outline…

Hei turned to face Nishijima. Nishijima stepped back. "Black Reaper…Hei…I mean Hei…you must understand, the scientific possibilities are-"

Hei's hand settled on the computer, which seemed to explode in a shower of sparks.

"Pl-please look at this logically!" Nishijima stepped back to the doorway of the room Laura and apos had come from. "There had never been a child of contractors before…but…but…she's not in a coma! She's just drugged! It's temporary! We can be more useful alive! I swear it!"

Hei walked to Carmine, pressing a hand to her cheek. To Nishijima's shock…his body took on the blue aura as his breathing quickened. "What are you…I have the antidote! I can wake-"

Carmine's eyes seemed to flutter and open She groaned weakly. "Hei…?"

"How did you…?" Nishijima whispered as Hei looked at his own hand, as if shocked at what he had done. Then Hei focused on Nishijima as if remembering him.

"Vivisection." The word was a death sentence.

"We can come to an arrangement! Project Saturn Ring! It's Apos's! He's-"

Hei stepped forward. In his hand was a knife. Carmine looked up, attempting to sit up, breathing heavily.

"H-Havoc! Carmine! Please tell him!" Nishijima stumbled back into the room, falling over his desk, eyes wide with terror. "Her Price! I can take away her Price!"

"You'd say anything." Hei moved closer.

"Apos! Please!" He looked to Carmine beseechingly, finding no mercy in her eyes. "Apos, help!"

Nishijima felt the Reaper's hand seize his face and he was lifted up to stare at the pitiless mask. In that instant, Eric Nishijima realized the depth of Apos's treachery and his own insignificance in the grand plans that would come to pass. He had time to wonder just what Apos truly intended beyond the Saturn Ring. A part of him felt satisfaction; the Contractors would not long out live. Most of him, however, felt empty. cold. Devoid of hope.

The Reaper's body began to glow. Eric Nishijima wondered if it would hurt.

And then all of him became nothing at all.
---
"Rin…we have to get to her…can you walk?" Hei turned to Carmine.

"Well enough…" she touched her feet to the floor. "coming for me like this…was really stupid, you know. It's not something a Contractor-"

He hugged her tight, cutting her off. "We came to get you out. That's exactly what we're doing."

He felt her hug him back tight. "We really are hopeless fools…but your powers…"

"I don't know…it's never worked that way before…I didn't even think about-"

"I'm this close to the gate…our powers won't get stronger than this…just don't let me kill."

"Never again…I'm sorry...you had to see-"

"He would have done things...to our..." Carmine couldn't finish the word. "I understand."

"Thank you," Hei whispered. He removed the mask, letting her see his face. It was an expression wracked by pain and grief. The one Hei kept deep within himself.

"Let's go."
---
Rin looked to Kanami Ishizaki, removing her knife from the throat of the final guard. "Is there a place you can hide with the others?"

The woman nodded. "Yes…I can seal off the back room with the Stargazer until the real authorities arrive."

"Do that, then," Rin said with a nod.

"You were the one with Misaki…" Kanami said. "Is she-"

"She's fine…we'll talk later…" Rin nodded to the shaken astronomy chief. Kanami nodded, signaling the others.

"Everyone with me! Just stay calm!" She filed them out. Rin had had Mimi place the call to Misaki specifically, knowing she would bring only police she trusted. She hoped to have cleaned up Maxley's soldiers by then.

The golden flash was her only warning. She leapt back, avoiding the swing of Laura's knife. "Do you ever give up?"

"That's it, Rin?" Laura gave a vicious smile. "Nice to see you, too?"

Rin frowned angrily. "What's Apos doing here tonight?"

"Recruiting," Laura came forward, but Rin dodged to the side, slipping a knife into her hand.

"We've been through this dance a few times, Laura. I'm just killing you again."

The assassin's eyes darkened. "Oh, we knew you'd come for my sister after your boyfriend knocked her up." She went low this time, stabbing at Rin's kidney. Shock made the immortal move slower, but she turned, seizing Laura's wrist and flung her across the room.

"Guess we know who has the brains in the family. Where's Maxley, Laura?"

"The roof. He wasn't stupid enough to send his men after the Reaper. Apos has what he wants anyways…terrorist attack…the Saturn Ring ready…"

Laura leaped forward, coming in faster this time, hands moving in a blur. Rin let Laura lead her back, blocking her hits as she went, before she reversed her hand, slashing over Laura's wrist with a knife. Laura snarled, stepping back, and Rin could see the cybernetics from where blood was trickling from the wound.

"You let them fix you up, I see."

"Worth it to kill you…after you destroyed my body." Laura's face twisted in rage as she came forward again, drawing her knife and slashing viciously at Rin.. Rin caught her wrist between her arms and twisted, hearing the crunch of bone and wire together. Laura screamed as Rin threw her back, with enough force to go through the glass doors and onto the observation deck. Laura glanced to Rin and back.

"Enjoy it…while you can…Apos told me to tell you one thing…your first love's gonna die…"

Rin paused as Laura stepped back, grinning. "Yggdrasil will be revealed…the fruits will spread…and not a thing you can do about it…"

Laura stepped back, over the edge, her laughter lingering in the night.
---

Hei had let Carmine wait behind as he dealt with the soldiers. "Rin, you read?"

"Near the roof…at the observation deck. Maxley's the floor above. I took care of the hostages."

"He can't have many men left. Stay on guard. I'm bringing Carmine to you."

Hei hit the top floor before long, stepping into the night air. Maxley was standing there.

"That wasn't all of your men, General."

"No. I sent most of them out anyways. I wasn't throwing them away on you. I figured you'd find me. Nishijima?"

"Dead."

"That's a shame. We were all played tonight. He didn't care about secret information. We'll just be the United States army assaulting a foreign power."

Hei didn't answer, knife in hand.

"How long was it since South America, Hei?" Maxley drew his gun, aiming at Hei calmly.

"You stayed behind. It's only you and me now."

"Let them drag my name through the mud. We could've ruled the Syndicate/ I knew trusting that immortal, womanish freak was a bad idea. You've improved since Heaven's War, Hei…but you still let women rule your life." He sneered. "Did you ever imagine Pandora'd be so deserted?"

Hei stepped forward.

"Who was it who trained you!" Maxley snarled. "I did it because you were human! And you betrayed us. You joined that woman's group, you became a filthy Contractor!" His voice turned even. "You disappoint me, Hei."

"That's my pleasure." Hei said beneath the mask.

"Your pleasure? You go against the Syndicate, freeing Havoc, risking the world's order, and you call that your pleasure? Think I'll forgive that pleasure, Hei?" Maxley lowered the gun, and from his side, he drew a combat knife.

"I owe you this much. I'll bury you with my own hands." He pointed the knife at Hei.

"Come at me, boy. It's time we settle this."


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 5, 2012)

Hei sprang back, evading the knife that nearly slashed over his chest. Immediately, he retaliated, coming up with a swift stab, but Maxley was as quick as ever. The blade bit through nothing but cold air as Maxley leaped back, too close to the edge of the roof, as if he dared Hei to come for him.

Hei didn't take the bait. Instead, he let Maxley charge again. He moved back, letting Maxley gain momentum. It was a mistake, Maxley too skilled in arms to let Hei surprise him, and he knew Hei too well. The tip of the knife barely avoided flesh, but it caught the edge of the mask, throwing it from Hei's face.

Hei slashed out, giving himself cover as he fell back. Maxley twirled his blade, pointing it at Hei. "You look older. It's in your eyes, Contractor."

Hei found his breath coming in slightly faster. Maxley was on another level from the men he'd killed below. Maxley raised the knife, pointing at Hei's face. "You're being played and you don't even know it."

"The same applies to you, Maxley."

Maxley's eyes blazed with feral rage, but his mouth remained frozen in a grim line. Hei pulled free from the cloak, letting it fall to the ground. Maxley's steely eyes met Hei's. "You're distracted. Thinking of the woman."

"And you're thinking that makes me weak."

"I already know that, Hei!" Maxley and Hei charged as one, and their knives collided, the two struggling against one another. Hei's hand snapped out, but Maxley grabbed it with a gloved hand, negating Hei's ability to discharge electricity through him with the insulating leather.

Instead Hei stepped, kicking out at Maxley's legs. He swept the general down, throwing him to the ground. Maxley rolled aside before Hei could stab through him. Maxley lashed out, booted foot catching Hei in the head.

Hei saw stars, bright lights exploding in his vision. He went back, trying to will strength back into his limbs. He saw the outline of Maxley coming at him, and he pushed his shoulder up, Maxley's knife plunging into flesh. Hei gave a hiss of pain, but the sudden burning agony helped him focus. He kicked out, catching Maxley's leg. He felt something pop and the general gave a roar of pain. Hei's hand jabbed out, and Maxley pulled his head back. One of Hei's fingers scratched something soft and bulbous and Maxley gave a howl of pain, falling back with a hand clasped to a ruined eye. "Damn you!"

Hei took the chance to shake his head and recover, which gave Maxley the time to ready himself. He lunged to where he had dropped his gun.

Hei's hand snapped out, hurling one of his wires. Maxley twisted, the wire avoiding him, but Hei was already moving. He leaped in low, kicking at Maxley's injured leg. Maxley tried to turn, the blow glancing off his shin, but Hei spun suddenly and brought his hand on the back of Maxley's head, throwing the general aside.

Maxley skidded to the edge of the roof, scrambling to seize edge with his hand before he could go over. He groaned weakly, as Hei stepped over him. Hei kicked the gun away from Maxley's grip. Maxley looked up at Hei, teeth bared. "Do it. Go on."

Hei looked down at Maxley calmly. Maxley snarled, legs dangling over the empty air. "I don't have the strength to pull myself back up now?you filthy Contractor. I deserved better?"

"Nothing left to prove, General." Hei said. He raised his foot and slammed it down on Maxley's face, ripping him from his hold on the roof, into the arms of the waiting night.

Hei's blows had ruined his eyes. The only mercy was that he could not see the ground rush up to welcome him to oblivion.

---

Below, Rin radioed in to Mimi and Mao, informing them of the updates. Mimi had assured her she would have Misaki informed the situation was clear. She was going to get clear as soon as possible. She looked up suddenly, seeing Hei walk into the room, masked, supported by Carmine. "Hei!"

"The hostages?"

"Mostly alright?the Astronomy chief is looking out for them. I think there are still researches below though. Maxley?"

"Dead. Just like Nishijima." Carmine said, looking up. "We shouldn't stay here much longer. Hei took damage."

Hei shook his head. "I'm fine. Maxley got the worst of-"

Rin cut him off by pulling his mask off, leaning in and kissing him as hard as she could. "Stop putting up a tough front for me," she whispered with a smile. "Let the two of us take care of you for once."

She saw him smile then. A real one. She felt her heart flutter in her chest before she looked to Carmine. Smooth, Rin, she kicked herself internally. Kiss Hei in front of-

Carmine gave her a gentle smile before taking a breath. Rin realized she was looking at the blood on the ground?.staring at it?

"Carmine," Rin said, jolting the other woman back. Carmine nodded. "Right, sorry." She took a shuddering breath. "Doctor Vectrof and Dr. Schroeder are still here. Whatever the Syndicate had planned the entire time, I think they're a major part of it."

Hei frowned. "I know. The Syndicate forces won't stay out here long, so this may be the one chance we have."

Rin looked to Carmine. "Carmine, you're hardly at your best, and you're pregnant, we-"

"Don't give me that. I'm in this with both of you. Nishijima was going to?" she shook her head. "I'm not leaving without the two of you."

"Hands up!" They heard suddenly, and turned, seeing three men with guns drawn. "Where's the general?"

"Dead," Hei said calmly. "Put those down and you can walk out of her tonight."

Rin stepped in front of Carmine protectively. One soldier shouted "No sudden moves!"

They then hear a sound like the snapping of fingers?and all three soldiers fell forward, gaping holes in their backs, as if the flesh had just vanished into nothingness.

Rin and Hei paused, Carmine blinking. "What?just?" she pulled away her gaze from the blood, gritting her teeth to keep control.

"That was like-"

"His power," Hei said. "Wei Zhijun. Let's move!"

They didn't have to go far. Right down the corridor, he was there.

Wei Zhijun, dressed only in a white coat, examined his nails idly. The cold arrogance still shone in his dark eyes, but his face was now hideous. The once handsome, aquiline features were ruined by the hideous burns that covered one side of his face, his once long hair cut short and spiky.

"Black Reaper. And your women." He said, adding the latter as a near after thought.

"We never saw your star fall."

"We're here on our own errand. She doesn't want you to interfere." Wei said.

She. There was no doubt as to who he meant. Hei tensed furiously, his eyes blazing. "Where is Amber?!" he roared.

"Temper, temper," Wei wagged a finger, revealing a jagged cut on his wrist. "She said you'd get like that, too. Well done with the general, though. Amber knew that would happen."

Hei moved forward, but Wei stepped back. "Followed me," he said mockingly, and took off. "Quickly now!"

Hei took off after him, followed by Rin and Carmine, Rin helping Carmine move. The mention of Amber had sent Hei into a near berserker fury.

"Hei, don't rush in!" Rin growled before they reached the center room. In the central room, they could see every floor in Pandora. Hei looked up, seeing on two floors above, Amber staring down at him, Rin and Carmine, smiling.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 5, 2012)

"We have the doctors, Wei. You didn't have to go this far." Amber said chidingly. She looked younger than before, in her early teens. She folded her arms. The white coat she wore seemed comically big for her, draped around her body and hanging to the floor.

"Hello, Hei. Britta?"

Hei was suddenly aware of a presence before him and he spun. The blond woman had appeared there, reaching to him. He summoned his power, but a blue glow surrounded her before she vanished, Hei's hand striking empty air. Above, Hei could see a bespectacled man with wild gray hair and a small white beard watching in awe.

He heard Rin start to call his name before he spun, lashing out with a foot. The Contractor named Britta had grabbed for him again, intending to teleport him, but Hei kicked her hand aside. She managed to teleport just in time, appearing by Wei and collapsing to a knee before straightening.

"Teleportation?only organic matter from the looks of it," Carmine said, noting Britta's nudity. The woman stood and quickly kissed Wei's cheek before facing Hei. "Good as they say," she said. "Dr. Schroeder, you may want-"

Rin's hand snapped out and two knives flew out. Britta teleported to Amber while Wei leaped back, the knife grazing his shoulder. Hei took the chance, snapping a hand out as a wire bound on the railing a floor above. He pulled himself up to the floor, evading Wei as the contractor flung his blood. Rin was already moving to engage the Chinese assassin when Hei landed in front of Amber.

"What more do I have for you to take from me?!" he roared, grabbing her by the head. Amber looked up at him impassively, her face unreadable.

"Tell me why! Where is Pai?!" Hei shouted, his body beginning to glow. Dr. Schroeder could see the blow glow suddenly spread out, enveloping the building as the very foundations began to shake and tremble.

"Why ask her?" Another voice said. "You know she lies, BK-201!"

Hei looked up as the golden light took shape, and Apos emerged. "I had to come in person. After Rin did that job on Laura?and after Hei did the one on Nishijima and Maxley, well, it makes my job easier!"

"Apos," Amber said calmly. "I was wondering when you showed up." Wei stepped back with Britta, his eyes narrowed.

Hei spun, drawing his knife as Amber sighed. "There's too much to explain, Hei, but this man is your enemy."

"How rude. I would say we're fast friends by now. I just stopped by to deliver a few Time Fruits, and what do I get?" Apos grinned wider. "Everyone together. Hello, Hei. Hello, Carmine. Hello, Rin. And hello, Amber." He spread his arms slightly.

"Yggdrasil's full awakening is at hand. There is nothing you can do to prevent it. This world is going to acknowledge its new order soon."

"Hei-" amber started but Hei snarled.

"Both of you are the same to me."

"That really hurts," Amber said calmly. "You don't understand though."

"So tell me!" He shouted, but Amber was silent.

Apos seemed to phase from his position, appeared by Rin. "And you, my dear?I'm so sorry about Koki Maeno?and Yanigahara?"

He didn't pay attention to Carmine, ignoring her as he would an insect. He dodged back from Rin's knife slash, grinning. "Go on, Hei?kill her! Kill Amber! She's the one who lied to you! The one who's used you! Even now you play at what she wants you to!"

Hei glanced to Amber for a moment. "I plan to?but right now," he flung the knife. Apos raised a hand, smacking it out of the air.

"Unwise as usual, I hoped-" He gasped suddenly as Carmine drove one of Rin's knives through his back.

"Forgot me?"

"Little harlot-" He pulled away, voice contorted more from rage than pain. Amber watched impassively as golden light appeared in his hand, forming into a long sword.

Hei was on him in an instant. Apos looked up, his body started to wrap in golden light.

Hei slammed into him, the light consuming him as well.

Hei hit the ground roughly, feeling the cold wind and the cold stone of the floor. Where am I, he barely had time to register before he looked up, seeing Apos staring at him.

"So you managed to hitch a ride." Apos sighed, tapping the sword on his shoulder. "I don't suppose we can talk-"

Hei drove the knife into his stomach. Apos stared at it. "I suppose n-"

Hei unleashed his powers, and Apos screaming, collapsed to the ground in a twitching, smoking heap. Hei stumbled back, scarcely daring to hope, before Apos rose, his body repairing itself.

"I'll have my pound of flesh for that one?" he whispered. He seized his sword and swung faster than Hei believed possibly. Hei rolled away, realizing they were in a long corridor of?what appeared to be a stone castle, overlooking a snowy cliff. He avoided Apos's next swing, taking off in full sprint. Apos snarled and raised a hand.

Hei heard the beating of wings as the Angels rose into the air.

"Take him?rend him asunder?bring me his head, attached or not!" Apos roared.

Dozens of Angel swooped in as Hei ran, hearing them behind him. He summoned all the strength he had left, hell itself thundering at his heels. Come on, come on, he thought desperately. He dove into one room, seeing the wide chamber as the angels landed on the floor advancing. With the snow, Hei had one advantage. He discharged his power through the floor, having the satisfaction of dozens of the monsters writhing and turning to ashes. But still more came?he fled again, down to the next room, when-

"Enough," the voice said and Hei saw golden light flash over the doors and windows. He heard angels snarling, their fists beating at it. He looked over to see the man in the chair.

He was tall, dressed in dark clothing. His coal-black hair reached to his shoulders. His face was handsome, the man appearing in his late thirties. He fixed Hei with his gaze calmly.

"Who-"

"Who I am is not important. This will not hold them for long. You are the one called 'Hei' then?the Black Reaper. Call me Tajimamori if you need a name."

Hei found the strength to nod. "Apos??"

"I have never seen him like this. He is planning something he's kept even from me. Listen to me, time is of the essence, Hei. You know Rin."

It wasn't a question. Somehow, when fixed by the man's piercing gaze, Hei felt he could trust him. "I am the former Guardian of Yggdrasil. I passed it on to my blood, to Apos. He has misused it. He does not mean to ever surrender control of Yggdrasil. The Guardian's job is to preserve the tree, preserve the world and all its knowledge and secrets. Apos would see them pulled to its own ends."

"I don't understand-"

"Forgive me?" Tajimamori breathed in. "There is so much I have to say and little time. Are you armed?"

Hei held up a knife in response. Tajimamori nodded to a sword on the table. "Not all of his Angels are in here now. He's sent them to?strategic positions. We cannot defeat Apos here, not where Yggdrasil is strongest. As long as he rules Yggdrasil, he is truly an immortal angel as he claims."

"How do you know Rin?"

"A thousand years ago, I found her newly awakened in immortality. I.." he closed his eyes. "Kept my distance. It was safer for both of us. As much as I longed for her?for a thousand years?"

Hei paused?Rin had mentioned a man before. He had no idea it had gone back this far.

"She told me about you?she told me about a man she cares for deeply. I would aid you, Hei. I do not have my old power. Such a barrier took much of my energy?it will take me time to gather enough to send you back."

"There's too much I have to ask you! Heaven's War?"

"It was a power play?Apos orchestrated much of it to seize the Gate. The Gate is linked to Yggdrasil. For what purpose, not even the Guardian knows, but it might hold the truth behind the false stars in the sky, and the Contractors. Apos fears the Contractors, Hei. He fears what they could become. He means to destroy the entire race now, and he can. You must-"

The golden barriers seemed to sunder. Tajimamori frowned. "With me." He said. "I have not fought against young angels in some time!"

Hei had no choice. He thought of Carmine?Rin?Yin?even Misaki Kirihara?Huang,Mimi, Mao, all his comades?and Pai..

Tajimamori signaled him as the angels rushed in?and Hei and Tajimamori ran to meet them.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 21, 2012)

Hei threw himself to the side, avoiding a talon before Tajimamori drove his sword through the assailant's throat. The angel had time to manage a blood-choked rattle before its body fell to dust. Hei had lost track of how many they had killed, but he knew without the older man, he would have fallen already.

Tajimamori was moving to cover Hei's blind spots, sword flashing quickly to sever the grasping claws of any Angel that reached for him. For his part, Hei had found his rhythm, cutting through the angels in front of him while trusting his back to Tajimamori. With a partner, he found himself unable to discharge his powers through the wet stone, but he compensated with nothing more than speed and skill.

Hei was only human, though, and the Angel horde seemed inexhaustible. What was more, they hadn't seen Apos yet, while the angels continued to rush in. Tajimamori looked up. "Throw a knife through the window," he said. "We need to retreat."

Hei flung one of his knives, aiming it so it struck the large window. He'd left it attached to one of his wires, and pulled it so the knife touched the stone outside. Hei then summoned his power and unleashed it through the snowy foundation of the castle's outside, through any Angel that was luckless enough to cling there, and through any Angel that was touching the victim.

"Jump!" Tajimamori shouted. "Trust me!"

Hei had reservations about throwing himself off the edge of the castle, but he took Tajimamori's words to heart, especially with the barrier gone. He charged forward and leaped out into open air He felt strong arms grasp him suddenly and then he was lifted up out of the fall.

He turned his head, seeing Tajimamori grasping him, red wings sprouted from his back. He folded them and dropped to a dive. Hei noticed the angels weren't pursuing, and he looked to Tajimamori as the man flew them to a lower floor of the castle, entering it through the window. "You're an Angel?"

"Not exactly. The Guardian of Yggdrasil takes on aspects of Angel and Immortal. I'm mostly Angel, but I keep my sanity and humanity." He released Hei who sagged back against the wall.

"I met Rin a thousand years ago, before she truly understood what happened to her. I…kept tabs on her since then."

Hei looked to him. A thousand years? And he had only known Rin for…

"Like I said…" Tajimamori smiled. "She's told me of you. But you've been known to Apos and I before then."

"I want answers," Hei said.

"You deserve them," Tajimamori said, looking up. They heard the beating of wings outside. "We haven't even killed a fraction of them. He isn't having them pursue us for whatever reason, but we should keep moving until my strength is back."

And that without his strength back…Hei thought, remembering the dance of Tajimamori's sword through his enemies. He looked to him. "I have to know."

Tajimamori's eyes closed for a moment. "I erred in choosing Apos as the successor of Yggdrasil. He was born to it, and I thought he would understand the importance and dignity of his role. Instead, he glories in cruelty and sadism. Countless people have died due to nothing more than his appetites."

"Why don't you challenge him? Take Yggdrasil back?"

"I do not have the immortality Apos does. I am forced to eat time fruits from the tree to continue preserving my life and sanity, but Apos has no such restriction. It…amuses him to let me live, but if he cut off the supply, I would become a mindless beast. And if I tried to stop him, he would cut me down as easily as I slew those young beasts back there.

"The truth of the matter now is above all else, Apos is wariest of you, Hei. He has sought to throw you off, to intimidate you and make you believe you are helpless before him. But there are things he doesn't understand. Your powers are amongst those. The Gate is another."

"Do you know? The gate? The purpose?"

"I have a theory. Part of it is something…different. There is an intelligence behind the Gate. I believe it is linked to Yggdrasil and the very foundation of this world. I believe the powers it's bestowed are in part meant to stop Apos before he destroys the balance of this world forever."

"Do you know about Pai? My-"

"Your sister…Apos mentioned her during Heaven's War before his focus shifted to you. You awoke with her powers at the war's conclusion, did you not?"

"Amber betrayed us all, and the Gate…was sealed off."

"Amber," Tajimamori nodded. "I doubt anyone knows more than she does now. Forgive me, Hei, I cannot say what happened to your sister, or why you awoke with her abilities. The answers might well be found in the Gate, or with Amber."

"If Apos and Amber have your answers," Hei clenched a fist. "Neither of them have given anything but lies."

"I don't think that's true. Every best lie contains the grain of truth. I understand the fury you must feel towards Amber, but if Apos stands in opposition to her, you should consider her a potential ally."

"Just because we share an enemy doesn't make us friends." Hei said as they moved, knife in hand. "All of this is a game to her. Everything she's done-"

"You loved her, didn't you?" Tajimamori asked gently. "Such hatred can only come from that."

Hei's fist clenched and Tajimamori nodded. "As for Rin…we share the same feelings for her. She is the most import-"

A wave of force struck Hei suddenly and he was flung back, smashing into the ground. It felt like a sledgehammer has smashed into his ribs. He looked up, seeing Laura having stepped around one corridor, smoke drifting from the muzzle of her rifle. "Bulletproof. I forgot."

Tajimamori had time to turn to Hei before he gasped, blood gushing from his chest as the silver tip of a sword burst through his heart.

"Telling him so much is against the rules, old man." Apos's gloating voice whispered. "I should have done this centuries ago." He twisted the blade and Tajimamori cried out before Apos pulled the blade out, letting his father sink to the ground, clutching his chest.

"Hei…" Tajimamori held his hand up. "Give me your…"

Hei found the strength to move forward, seizing the wounded man's hand. Tajimamori's nails suddenly lengthened and he dug them into Hei's wrist, sharp enough to draw blood. Hei hissed in pain, but Tajimamori held him firm, his own blood running into Hei's wounds.

"It's a shame you're not at your best, Hei," Apos said chidingly. "Laura never would have ambushed you so easily-" He stopped, as the back of Hei's hand began to glow, a pair of wings appearing on the back. The blood running from Hei's wrist suddenly seemed to become…white in color.

"Oh, you stupid old man," He snarled. "Yggdrasil is mine!" He advanced, raising the sword.

"To Rin…" Tajimamori whispered."My time fruit…you'll know…"

Hei looked up at Apos. "Heaven's War…"

"Oh…so he told you a bit of that…? It was a spot of fun there. I'm through taking you lightly tonight, Hei. You're right after-"

Hei's pupils turned red,the blue glow appearing. Laura raised her gun, aiming at him.

Hei suddenly felt his mind turn towards her. It was suddenly inconceivable that she should fire that gun. She should not be able. He reached out with his mind, demanding it of the universe itself that her gun not fire. Laura's finger closed on the trigger…

There was no explosion of a bullet ripping from her weapon, just a click. "Wha?!" Laura shouted as Apos raised his sword. "On second thought, die first!"

It was just as inconceivable that Apos's sword touch him. Hei, still winded, didn't managed to get his knife up in time as Apos's sword swung down, the keen edge of the sword falling to his head-

Apos held up his sword. The upper half of the blade was simply gone. It had vanished the moment it had touched Hei. "…this shouldn't be. You can't-"

Hei focused on Apos with an expression of seething hate and fury. The blue glow spread through the corridor. The castle itself began to shake.

Hei didn't need to touch the stone. He was the stones now. If he desired them to collapse, they would. He had simply ordered the metal of the sword not to be when it had swung on him, and the moment it had touched him, it had simply ceased to be.

He felt more…he felt the snows, he felt the grass of the garden, he felt the roots of the world tree itself…He could see it then, the massive form of the Tree outside, its fruits drifting through the air, ready to bestow immortality to those who consumed them. He felt its branches and roots that spread throughout the entire world.

And for a moment, he saw the true stars and moon in the sky, hidden above the canopy of false stars that represented the lives of all Contractors. For just one, blessed, indescribable moment…Hei felt the very heart of the world itself.

He saw the look on Apos's face turn from surprise to horror. "What are you?!" He shouted. "No contractor should have this power! Yggdrasil is mine!" His face contorted in a feral grimace. "You think you've known pain?! You've seen nothing, you worthless human! Yggdrasil and Rin! They're both mine!"

Hei felt Apos there suddenly, grabbing Yggdrasil, ripping it away until he could feel it no longer. The sudden shock of his perception confined to his own body drove him to his knees. Tajimamori grasped Hei's hand. "Rin is the true Guardian…giv h-"

Apos drove his sword into his father's back again and again, stabbing him savagely. Tajimamori cried out, but reached into the wound Apos made. He tore through his own body and pulled, placing something in Hei's hand.

Hei looked down to a see blood-stained timefruit there. He looked to the dying man as his body began to crumble to dust.

"Farewell." Tajimamori whispered , shutting his eyes as he focused.

Hei's world vanished in golden light.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 18, 2012)

Hei felt the pavement hit him as the world returned to him. He groaned, pulling himself up. He had the feeling human beings were not meant to travel the way he just had.

Mask, gone. Most weapons, gone. Coat's still on, he noted methodically, patting himself down as his eyes adjusted. It was still night in Tokyo, with nobody he could see on the streets, not even the authorities. He couldn't see or hear any living human soul. He took a look at the streets, getting an idea of where he was when a blue glow caught his eye in a nearby puddle. Yin, he thought.

That meant they had his location now. He gave a sigh of relief. It was only minutes later the car pulled up and the door opened. "Hei! In!" He heard Rin's voice. He rushed into the car, shutting the door. Every single muscle and joint in his body hurt. He found himself running over the events of the last hour more and more.

What had he done? He'd prevented a gun from firing. He'd made solid steel crumble to dust when it had touched his skin. For one moment, he had felt as if he was the king of the world, connected to all that existed. What had happened? What did that have to do with Pai?

"Hei, Hei!" He looked up at Rin. She put her hands to his face and pulled him into a hard kiss.

"You're alright…Yin saw you…I had no idea what had…"

"Kid, back there," Huang said. "We had to leave the other car and get out fast as we could."

Yin was sat in the driver's seat, hand in a bucket of water. Hei thought he could sense relief from her as well. He saw Mao sat in her lap. "Cutting it close enough, Hei," the cat said. "What happened?"

He told them everything…Rin's eyes widened when he mentioned Tajimamori, and shut in pain when he mentioned the man's death at Apos's hands.

"Rin-" Carmine asked. Rin shook her head.

"He was…someone important to me," Rin said softly. "He taught me how to read and write…about immortality…we met a thousand years ago. He kept his distance for my sake, but-"

Hei kept his face neutral, but he reached out to take his lover's hand. He didn't know how Rin kept from breaking. Everything that had happened this past year alone would have crushed a lesser human being. She had lost her friends, and now her first love. But she kept pushing on, never once breaking. Her strength, independence and resolution to take the next step forward made him admire her, look to her for strength to draw upon himself.

When he told them about what had happened with his powers, Mao's eyes widened. "How is that even possible? Your powers are electric shocks. You've never shown you can-"

"What about back when we saw Amber? The whole place was shaking.," Carmine said. "Hei, how far do your powers even go?"

"What happened to Vectrof and Schroeder?"

"Amber pulled her disappearing act…we found ourselves outside, and there was no sign of her, or Wei Zhijun, or the blond. I radioed Misaki and the authorities have closed in. The hostages are secure, but this could have bad repercussions throughout. And if Tajimamori is dead, I don't have the same protection anymore," Rin clenched a fist.

"before they disappeared, Schroeder said he knew what caused the disaster in South America," Carmine said. "Hei, do you think Pai-"

"That was when you were already known as the Black Reaper," Huang said. "But your sister, Pai, had the designation BK-201?"

"Hei, her powers were identical to yours," Carmine said. "But…" her eyes closed. "My memories….they're coming back to me…"

Rin blinked in surprise. "The day the gate in South America vanished?"

"When I…awoke my powers again," Carmine shivered, "It came back somewhat. That day…holding the meteor shard, just before it all ended…"

Huang glanced back, realization in his eyes. "Are you really sayin'-"

"It was Pai. Pai was the one working with Amber. She was the one who sealed the Gate."

Yin glanced up suddenly. "Radio," she said, a note of urgency in her voice. "News."

"Huh?" Huang blinked, turning it on. There was a brief burst of static, and then, a voice sounded. Eric Nishijima's voice.

"Terrorist activities launched on Pandora by the United Stated Government in violation of-" the broadcast began.

"I killed him," Hei snarled. "I know I killed-"

"A time fruit," Rin finished. "Apos brought him back before or after Amber came for Vectrof and Schroeder. We know they're working on something for the Syndicate. We just don't know what."

"We need a safehouse," Huang said. "It ain't safe to stay at your place now. Rin, you got connections in the government, can you pull something off?"

"Anything I have there will be cut off by now. It was never more than a few people I'd done jobs for or helped in the past. The Syndicate's bound to have cut that off. Hei's apartment is already compromised and can't fit all of us anyways. That leaves-"

"There was someone," Hei said. "Who warned me. Her name was…Shihoko Kashida."

Huang nearly ran them off the road. "What?!" He roared. "What did you just say?!"

"Huang, calm down!" Mao said.

"The hell I will! What're you doing talking to-"

"She warned me about a lot tonight, Huang. The information was accurate. Do you have a better option?"

Huang was seething silently when the radio continued. "On the next note, the heinous attack on Tokyo was from twisted experiments at what we have found, the secret of immortality and The Gate. The secret of the Divine."

"Mr. Nishijima," the reporter said. "This is quite the claim, can you-"

"Just look outside," was the response.

The dawn peaked over Tokyo's buildings, setting the skies aflame. Rising high in the sky, everyone could see now, the glowing, starry canopy of the world tree, towering high above the Gate itself.

They could see the fruits drifting through the air, they could feel the connection to something far greater. Many fell to their knees, weeping as the angel appeared.

His hair was golden, his wings red as his eyes. His skin was polished alabaster and his beauty was beyond compare. When he spoke, his voice magnified across the world, it was as if his voice was gentle music.

"People of this realm! My name is Apos, and I am the steward of the Tree I have now chosen to make visible to you!" He descended, every camera trained on him. "There are those who have sought to corrupt it, use it wrongly. Many of you have long wondered at the divine, but your prayers have never fallen upon deaf ears!"

He smiled gently. "You can all now feel the kinship you have through the Tree that connects all of your souls to this world! Through the Gate! I am a representative of God Almighty, an Eternal Angel who brings with him the message…"

"We want no war, no pain, no suffering…we want your troubles to be over! We want you to feel kinship to us, through this tree…consider what I have said. We will be watching and bestowing our gifts. Soon enough, you shall see the stars and moon anew!"

Golden light surrounded the angel, and he vanished, leaving a world to marvel at what they had seen.

Misaki Kirihara's jaw hung slack as she saw the people in the streets. Some looked incredulous, some pondered openly if they had just seen special effects, but so many were weeping, falling to their knees, staring at Yggdrasil. What had happened?

"Misaki!" she heard her name and turned, seeing the man making his way to her. "Jack?"

"Quick, no time to waste," November 11 grabbed her wrist. "We're compromised,"

"What are you talking about?"

"The attack on Pandora was the last bloody straw. I hate to admit it, but I was wrong and you were right. They told me to kill April. They're expecting her dead within hours."

"Jack, did you just see-"

"I saw!" He said. "Misaki," he whispered. "I don't believe in God, or angels or demons or anything like that. All I know is Decade and my agency have played me from the start now."

"It's the same with Horai and my agency. Do you think they're working together?"

"The Syndicate, yes." November said. "We have to go as soon as possible. This is the start of the end."
---
Apos flew into the sky above his castle, arms stretched out towards Yggdrasil. His crimson eyes were wide, his smile split across his face. His father was dead. With that meddling relic gone, he felt so liberated he had to wonder why he'd let Tajimamori live so long.

Deep inside though, he felt it still. The fear Hei had made him feel in that moment. But it was absurd now. He had put the final piece in place. The Syndicate was preparing its final means to wipe out Hei and all Contractors from the world. He had nothing to fear now, he told himself. Nothing at all.

He'd severed Hei and Rin's final protection. There was nowhere they could hide. Oh, humanity would ponder and debate, but he was going to provide proof of divinity. He would be a generous god, extending the fruits of eternity throughout Tokyo. Before he sent his angels to harvest the city, and bring the souls and memories to Yggdrasil for him to devour.

Apos laughed madly. "It's your move, Amber!" He howled to the blue sky. "I've won! I've won the real Heaven's War!"

With the Americans on the defensive, he'd turned nations towards one another's throats. The situation left it wide open for him now. He grinned at Yggdrasil, knowing it belonged to him completely now. All he needed now was Rin.

He turned his thoughts to Tokyo. Let the humans worship him now. The Angel's dawn had begun.

Let the fire of truth rain down.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 21, 2012)

Misaki Kirihara looked to November 11 as he sat in the passenger seat of the car. "I think it's time you explain yourself," she said.

"Is there any answer that would satisfy you?" The Contractor asked. "I've been having a lot of problems with management of late."

"I could stop the car and tell you to get out," Misaki said.

"Threatening a man who can freeze the blood in your veins at the cost of one day closer to lung cancer if he was of a mind? Misaki, this is why I love working with you." November grinned at her, his ice-blue eyes hidden behind his sunglasses. "I didn't think you'd learned humor on the job."

"I'm serious, Jack. I've been pulled left and right by everyone. You will give me answers or I am stopping the car. I will tell you to get out." She fixed him with a hard look. "And if I do, you will listen."

November found himself rendered momentarily speechless, before he allowed a genuine smile to cross his face. "Fair enough," He said softly. "They were right about it, Misaki. Everything."

"I already know about Director Horai. He let it slip after Tamotsu Yanigahara died. Said something he had no idea I'd know,"

"Make an espionage champion out of you yet," November said with admiration. "Misaki, consider that any action could be dangerous. Not just for you, but your team. Your father as well."

"They already hurt my best friend," Misaki said. "Horai doesn't know I know. Is your superior?"

"I didn't have confirmation until they ordered April's elimination," November admitted, "But Decade is one of them. That means…"

"The attack on Pandora. The American General?"

"Now American international relations are at an all time low, and that's saying something. Nobody believes Maxley was acting on his own. Britain's making a big show of it now. And the entire world looks to be finding religion."

"Which allows them cover for whatever they were planning…" Misaki finished. November nodded.

"the one conclusion I come to is that there's one damn person who knows what's happening and has an actual handle on it."

"You mean Amber."

"Codename February, yes," November said with a nod. "I'm beginning to have my doubts she's just another terrorist. What's more,after April's previous untimely death, I did some digging," He reached into his pocket, removing his wallet and leafing through to remove several photos. "April brought these back with her, of Contractors she saw when February had her. Naturally, February must have given them to April herself."

Misaki spared a look when they stopped for traffic. The first woman was tall and beautiful, with purple lipstick and blond hair brought up into a tight bun, glasses making her features look severe. "I've seen that one before."

"She works at the American embassy. Her name is Britta, obvious alias. Her power is teleportation of organic matter. Next," November showed a photo of a woman with long brown hair that went just past her shoulders. "British attachment, name of Tamara Ashdown. Again, obvious alias. Her powers are matter duplication. Organic or otherwise."

"That explains how they had April's body," Misaki said. "She can make…clones of people?"

"Not with any cognitive function. It's essentially a corpse from the moment of creation. April said her remuneration was agonizing, though."

"No surprises there…were there any others?"

"The one I killed, naturally,: November said with a trace of professional pride to his voice. "The final one? I believe you know Wei Zhijun? Though his face has seen better days."

Misaki gritted her teeth. "So he did survive…"

"The final one," November said, moving on quickly as he could, "Is the one I saw myself. The big fellow, Amagiri. His power…concussive force, remuneration is to eat hardboiled eggs."

"Pretty light…"

"Not at all, think of the cholesterol!" November grinned. "But now that you know this, we need a way to find February herself."

"Oh, so we'll just do what every police agency in the world hasn't?"

"The difference is she wants us to find them. I had an open door policy to Evening Primrose, Misaki. I also have the funny feeling that February knew what moves I'd make. It's why she gave April this info."

"So do we just drive around until she calls on us? Look at everyone in the streets, just looking up at that…thing."

"Is rather eerie," November agreed. Everyone was outdoors…staring at the massive form of Yggdrasil in the distance. Many had looks of awe or fear on their faces, others were weeping. Misaki could see the colorless spores of Yggdrasil drifting all over. "I must admit, Apos holds the cards now."

"Where are April and July?"

"Safe right now," November said. "I figured we should get them before I get my answers. When I know what we're up against…I say, do you mind being my getaway driver?"

"You're going to kill Decade, aren't you?"

"Damned right I am," November's voice went cold. "He used me. He tried to murder my partner."

"She's not just your partner…" Misaki looked him in the eye. "She's your friend,"

November breathed in and gave a nod. "Yes. Yes she is. I didn't even realize how much my team meant to me…before…" He caught himself. "I can't help but think BK-201 is on our side in this."

"And Rin, too, November grinned. "Always the most likely suspects. Misaki, I understand I'm asking a lot on this."

Misaki took a moment to collect herself. November was asking for her permission to commit murder. She'd always upheld the law, and refrained from killing when possible. But she'd done a lot recently she'd never thought she could. She remembered Hans straining against her, fighting for life as she choked it from him…

This wasn't a situation where normal laws applied. This was a war, and one that men like Horai, Nishijima and Decade had waged with no thought that anything could ever touch them. They'd killed Tamotsu as easily as she would have swatted a hornet.

"You leave Horai to me if possible. If nothing else…I know my father is clean. There needs to be some chance to return order to this. Some integrity."

"Deal," November said. "I'll call April."

Misaki nodded. "First…" she took out her phone and dialed a number. She waited four rings before…

"H-hello? Chief?"

"Ohtsuka," Misaki said. "How are you holding up?"

"Oh, I'm fine! Ready for work again-"

"Listen, Ohtsuka," Misaki said, silencing Mayu. "I need you to get on something for me. There's someone I want you to call after you listen to me. Send it to the rest of the team. Her name is Mimi…"

After what seemed an eternity of driving, Hei stepped of the car, taking a deep breath. Huang rubbed his head. "Right out in the countryside, huh?" He looked as Mao hopped out, the cat stretching before they looked around, seeing the compound a short distance away.

___

"You made it," They looked up and saw Shihoko Kashida waking over with guards. Huang froze, hand trembling at his side. The woman made no sign she recognized him.

"You're going to be public enemy number one now," Shihoko said, fixing Hei with her gaze . She didn't look at Huang, or let her face betray anything. "This is our compound. The Founder is inside. She'll have business with Evening Primrose later. You'll be able to send a message. This might be your one chance."

Hei nodded and glanced to Huang. "You understand we don't trust easy right now."

"I wasn't aware you had a choice," Shihoko said. "Everyone here is loyal."


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 21, 2012)

"And you?" Mao asked

"I was Syndicate once," she said. And Huang's face twisted, rage and pain clear on his features. Out of instinct, Mimi reached out to grasp his shoulder. He seemed to relax at that contact.

"The others will show you in. You're guests, not prisoners," Shihoko said to Hei. "What you did at Pandora…" She looked to Carmine, "It's on the lips of every Contractor by now."

____

There wasn't much to complain about the rooms. Everyone was situated with guards, and Huang had seemed to calm. Hei was grateful for that small favor.

Rin stepped out from the shower, dressed in fresh clothing and drying her hair. The compound was a simple place, with the occupants living in decent conditions, with multiple rooms with their own bathrooms and beds. Clothes had been provided, as well as food. Rin supposed Hei must have depleted the stores by at least half there, though.

"Is Huang…"

"No. He's not alright," Hei said. "Whatever history they had, it's going to be a problem. Is Carmine…?"

"She's fine…Mimi is on her laptop, managed to get service. They said their high priestess wants to see you soon."

"Gate religions…and Contractors leading them," Hei's lip curled. Rin sat by him.

"I keep forgetting how much you hate what you are." She said, reaching to take his hand.

"They're manipulating these people. We're taking advantage of it just by being here. What other choice do we have?"

Rin looked to him. "I need to ask you something…and be honest with me."

"Rin?"

"How…how did he die? Tajimamori?" He saw something in her eyes.

"He died…saving my life," Hei said, grasping her hand with his. "He died…entrusting me with everything. To stop Apos. I have no idea if we can now. Or if we can trust Shihoko's people, or if we have to work with Amber. I'm as lost as you are."

Rin put a hand to his face. "Not lost. We've got each other. And everyone else…" She grinned. "I've even got something Mr. Kurosawa can help us with…"

"You don't say," The barest hints of a smile crossed his face before he fixed dark eyes on her green ones. Rin removed her glasses.

"I haven't…had time to mourn a lot of people, Hei. Tamotsu, Koki…now Tajimamori…I never even knew his name….but I haad…wanted to see him again, for a thousand years. It was so hard. The distance…"

"He said Yggdrasil..was meant for you," hei remembered the white blood dripping into his veins as Tajimamori had died. The Time Fruit given into his keeping…what did it all mean.

"I don't even know what that means now," she said. "I just want him gone. But even if we destroy Apos, it won't change the Syndicate being gone."

"No." He said softly. "They'll take a blow, but…I'll be their enemy. As long as you're with me, you're in danger. Carmine, our child, Mimi, Yin-"

"You don't dare pull that idiot martyr clich? on me," Rin said and kissed him suddenly. "I'm one thousand years old. I've lived for danger longer than you know. You aren't the only one who gets a say here, Hei."

Hei didn't respond with words. Instead, he leaned in and kissed her, reaching a hand to her cheek. He suddenly saw the mark on the back of his hand glow with soft light.

Rin pulled him in to the next kiss, lips pressing to his mouth, her tongue parting his lips. "Let's…" She started, but whatever she was about to say died as he kissed her back, both possessed by sudden desire and need to be free of the pain of the past days.

Their clothes were discarded, their bodies bared to one another. Rin's legs were locked around him as they moved, their hands clasped tight. There was no mistaking now, the glow on the back of Hei's palm.

She barely bit back a cry as she climaxed, feeling him spend inside her. She shut her eyes tight and hugged him to her, feeling tears she had suppressed run down her cheeks. He leaned in to kiss them gently. Neither said a word. Neither needed to. For even one moment more, they had eachother. That was enough.

In his own room, Huang looked as a message appeared on his cellphone. The sender was unknown, but the message read in clear bold words: KILL SHIHIKO KASHIDA. KILL THE PROPHET.

The next message followed. AND ALL IS FORGIVEN.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 20, 2013)

"I told you I wasn't stealing anything!"

"Hey, I'm sorry, I just thought-"

"Hmph, well, I can't make my audition now!" She leaned back with a frown. "Suppose I'll be satisfied with all the money I get from the settlement! What's your name anyways, Gloomy Gus?"

"Name's Kuno…"

Kuno, huh?" She looked to him and actually smiled ."I'm Shihoko. Shihoko Kashida. Aspiring actress."

Actress. Yeah, she'd been a good one, Huang thought. Every smile. Every word. Every gesture. Every kiss. A lit. All a lie. All to get close. All to deceive him.

How stupid had he been to even consider a Contractor as an ally? They were monsters, all of them. Huang stared at his gun. Kill them and all was forgiven? It was such a good deal. What did he have left to him but survival? What did going against the Syndicate give him but death?

Survival. His lip curled at that. Is that all he had now? A life as a Syndicate errand boy?

Goddamn right it is. Whose fault is that, anyways? You tried, old man. You tried damn hard. Nobody can say you didn't. Not the kid, not Mao, nobody. They'd do the same thing. They're Contractors.

So why are they being more human than you are? The other voice whispered. You've seen them, old man. They're not perfect, but they don't stop trying. They fight, they try, they move on, they fix what's wrong, they look after themselves and all of the others.

Because it benefits them. More human than me-

Look how far the kid went to save her. Right in the heart of Pandora for her and his child. Would you have done that? He was right. You are a coward. And here you are, about to betray the only people-

I deserve this. SHE deserves this. I had people who cared about me. Isozaki was my partner and she-

He remembered the look on his partner's face as his insides had melted. The look of ice on Shihioko's face as she'd walked away. It had been only days later before they'd taken him, with the choice only to work for them without question or lose his memories.

I was scared, dammit. I was so scared.

You're still scared, the voice said. But you don't have to be. You told that angel where he could put that thing he offered you. Show that spine now.

Sorry. No spine here. Just an old man who can't get drunk no matter how hard he tries, who visits his partner's widow out of his own guilt.

Calmly, Huang reached out and picked up the gun. Gloomy Gus, huh? It'd been her pet name for him, as much as he'd hated it. He'd probably hated it for how much it suited him at that. Whenever they'd gone out drinking, he'd been the one to stay sober despite his best efforts, except for a treasured few occasions. He'd loved her.

He still did. And that was why he could hate her so damned much.

___

Rin reached out to the other side of the bed, but felt only warm sheets. Really hate it when he does that. She sat up and put on her glasses, eyes adjusting to the dark. She saw Hei standing at the window, his arms folded.

"This is the part where I say 'come back to bed' and you give me the sullen, angsty reply where I try to be soothing?" she grinned playfully at him. "Come on, what's on your mind?"

"We know Evening Primrose is coming. Apos is being considered an angel by most of the world."

"I admit these occurred to me, too," Rin's expression turned serious and she stood, not bothering to cover herself. She walked to Hei and put her hands to his shoulders, resting her head on his back.

"He has the world on his side now. I keep looking for a way to beat him, but…"

"You're the Contractor. Nothing rational?"

"No," Hei said softly. "Not a thing. The Syndicate won't ever stop, even if he's gone. I'm not closer to finding Pai."

"Yeah? You found us." Rin smiled at him. "Tajimamori trusted you. Carmine trusted you. Yin has every faith in you. You don't give yourself enough credit."

He turned to face her and put a hand to her cheek. She smiled and leaned against it. "We're going to figure this out."

"You have any ideas?"

"As a matter of fact? If we can expose Apos…"

"Easier said than done…and the chaos it might cause…"

"I know," Rin said. "But right now, no immortal is safe. And whatever they have planned with the Contractors…"

"You think I should ask Amber." Hei said. It was a clear statement. "No matter what, she won't tell the truth."

"I don't think that's right, Hei. Amber speaks in riddles, but…right now, she might be our only ally in this. The only one still alive. I know I'm asking a lot…"

"No…you're right to." He nodded. "This is bigger than my grudge…but I'll deal with it later. I won't let everyone who died have been in vain…I promise."

___

Mimi grinned cheerfully at Yin, "So, know much about computers?"

"I'm blind."

"Not with water around!" Mimi said. "And you play a great piano!"

"I studied," Yin said. She was dressed in a bathrobe after a hot shower, wearing her silver hair down. Mimi had to admit she was extremely beautiful. It was hard to believe she was in her twenties, actually.

"You've been talking much more, too. I like it," Mimi smiled. "You have a great smile, too!"

In response, Yin tugged the corners of her mouth up, making Mimi laugh. "That is too great!" She leaned back. "I don't like to admit, though…but I'm kinda jealous of Hei and Rin. You get that way?"

"No." Yin shook her head. "You are…in love with Rin?"

"You could call it that," Mimi smiled. "She saved my life a long time ago. Killed an angel before it ate me…took me and Genta in. We were inseparable ever since. We've both had lovers since, but…" Mimi grinned. "Hei's different. More permanent. I hope he doesn't mind me borrowing Rin every week or so, though." She turned her gaze to Yin. "…You really love him, don't you?"

"Yes," Yin said.

"And Amber told you a lot, didn't she?" Mimi said softly.

"Yes," Yin nodded. The Doll stared ahead for a moment. "Hei…asked me to make up my own mind. To choose my own fate. Nobody ever has. He saw me as an equal. Not a…doll. I want him to be happy. I want him to smile. Amber wants the same."

"But she's…a terrorist…she's hurt people…"

"Yes," Yin said again. "But she's deeper than that. Amber wants freedom for Contractors. She wants equality. Apos would kill them all. That day in South America, when Heaven's Gate vanished…"

"Yin…do you know what happened?"

"Not exactly," Yin said. "Pai sealed the Gate after Hei's team was trapped. But Hei…he's wrong about Amber."

Mao slunk into the room. "Hello, girls," The black cat hopped on the bed, stretching. "How are we looking?"

Mimi gestured to the open laptop. "No problems searching around here. The news outside ain't good."

"When is it ever," Mao sighed. "Update me."

"Well, when you have dead proof of the divine? After the Gate, plenty religions took a hit to begin with, but now? He didn't even go full Christian, so you have heavily Christian and Muslim nations on full debate over what he's going to reveal…but there aren't many actually doubting him. Skeptic communities are the ones most up in arms, but with Yggdrasil there…and the Gate…most people are ready to believe it seems."

"Perfect!" Mao sighed. "Well, at least nobody'll hunt a cat eventually. At least Pandora hasn't shut my brain off."

He paused as Genta darted in front of him. "…good dog." He said as Genta growled.

Mao found himself huddled in Yin's arms as Genta panted smugly moments later. "I hate you," Mao muttered.

___

"The Prophet will see you now," Hei had dressed and had gone to meet Carmine. They had been greeted by Shihoko. "She just gave a sermon."

"Prophet," Hei said distastefully.

"It's what they believe here, Hei," Shihoko said. "Not very religious, I take it?"

"Whatever the Gate is, I doubt it's from anything I'd like to worship."

Shihoko almost smiled at that. "We're friends anyways here. Evening Primrose worked with us. Works with us," she added. "Not long ago we'd have been enemies."

"Not long ago, we were Syndicate."

"Why work with people who want you dead? Our entire race?"

"So, that's it," Carmine said. "The master plan? We don't fit in, do we? Genocide is just the logical conclusion. And they call themselves 'humans,'" she said icily.

"You two are possibly the most important examples of Contractors now. The idea of a child conceived by Contractors, especially of your power?"


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 20, 2013)

"Our child," Carmine said, "Is important because it is our child. I don't give a darn about the science, the religion, anything. It pales next to that fact."

"I understand that. I envy your feelings for that," Shihoko said. "But you know it could inherit both your powers, or neither. There is a great deal of potential,"

"We know," Hei said, his black eyes meeting Carmine's green. "I'll meet your prophet, then."

"This way," Shihoko led the two down long corridors, past multiple guard points until finally she opened two large doors. "I'll wait here."

"So you trust Havoc and the Black Reaper, then?"

"I trust in your gratitude," Shihoko responded, leaning against the wall. "Go on."

Hei walked inside, Carmine waiting to make sure there was no interference.

___

Outside, unseen…red wings beat the sky. On a hill overlooking the compound, the green haired girl looked up with a frown. "It's going to burn. Amagiri?"

"Right," the large, red haired man nodded. "Britta's on it. We'll get out who we can."

"Contractor and human alike," Amber said. "Tamara should oversee it well enough. Wei, too. Foolish to think this was out of Apos's sight."

Dark, winged shapes struck down. Amber heard the cries.


___

Rin had been speaking to Mimi when she felt the rush of desire. No…

Mimi gasped, falling to her knees as Genta whimpered. Yin said simply. "Angels."

"He found us…" Rin pushed herself to her feet, seeing the terror in Mimi's eyes. They heard the explosion then. "We have to get…clear…"

Mao frowned. "And go where next?"

"Figure…it out…" RIn managed before she drew one of her knives and stabbed it into her shoulder. She cried out, the pain helping her fight off the wave of desire. She grabbed Mimi and slashed her hand. Mimi yelped, but Rin knew she was grateful for I as well.

"Heads together. Find Hei, Huang and Carmine."

"Stick together," Mao said before scratching Genta, having picked up on what they were doing. The dog yelped, but shook her shaggy head.

"Get moving!"

___

"Come closer, Reaper, let me see you," Hei heard the voice of the old, old woman in the darkness of the room. "Amber's told me all about you. I remember your work in the war as well."

"So you're the prophet. This is your true form." He saw the woman on the bed. Her wizened lips curled into a smile, gray hair hanging tattered around her face.

"Prophet? Yes. It's a title I took. Originally, I was an operative, much like you. I was sent to infiltrate groups like this."

"And decided to lead one?"

"For no sinister purpose," the old woman chuckled. Hei had a sudden feeling this woman was close to the end of her life, far from the commanding, beautiful blond prophet plastered on the images around the compound.

The first blast shook the room. The old woman shook her head. "Remain there. It will be over soon…Amber has told me how this ends."

"While people die out there?"

"Many deaths will be prevented because of what you do, Reaper. It's a paradox. You share the name with one meant to take life. He fancies himself an Angel, a true herald of God. You seek endlessly for answers within yourself, while he ever hungers for what is above."

Hei stepped to her bedside. "And you?"

She smiled at him, reached out a withered hand to rest on his. "Tell me. What is the difference between a Contractor and a human?"

"Contractors have powers. They kill people."

"Ah, the most obvious answer! But wrong…Yes, we have powers, but does that set us apart so much? Give a human our powers and they could do the same. A human kills with a gun, or a knife, or a bomb…humans can lack the same empathy as a Contractor. I did once."

"Contractors don't dream."

"They say that, but is it true? I've had a dream for a long time now. Contractors and humans living in peace together, openly. I've had it every night. I'm sure you've dreamed, too. Dreamed of what you've lost. Dreamed of new life. Of the life within the one who was once known as Havoc."

Hei breathed in. "Contractors feel nothing. Contractors don't care for others," he knew it was false.

Her smile was kind. "What truly sets us apart is our propensity for rational judgment. But does that mean we don't care? Contractors ever know the rational response, but does that mean we cannot love, or sacrifice or care the same as any human? My Price is that every time I use my powers, I age. But then I saw how my young, beautiful self appealed to my followers, gave them hope for the Gate and the future. I used my powers again and again, knowing full well what would result. Here I lay before you, about to pay the ultimate Price. But I have no regrets. Amber told me this was the day. But this? This is a new beginning."

Her body shimmered, and the old woman was replaced with a beautiful, youthful blond. She smiled, saying in a strong voice. "Come closer, Reaper. There are things for your ears alone.

___

Huang had felt the burst and had stumbled out, going for his gun when he felt the winged shape descend on him. This was it then. Determined to meet his end well, he raised his head, raising the gun.

The angel's talon seized the gun, ripping it from his hands- and he was damned lucky it didn't take the fingers as well. It then saw his face, cocking its head in recognition.

Huang saw its mouth stretch into a fanged parody of a grin, before it took his hand gently and then put the gun back inside it. The angel pointed one long finger back to the compound.

"You…have a…job to do…" It rasped before it flew into the night sky.

____

The compound was in flames from the angels having dropped something. Rin heard the shouts, but she needn't have worried.

There was a blast, like a crack of a gun and one angel fell to pieces in the skies, falling to dust. The one next to it followed suit.

Rin then saw each of the winged creatures fall to pieces in the sky. On the ground, she saw the Contractors, each wielding their own power to destroy the unprepared swarm.

"See to the fires," The large redhead leader said. "The Reaper's inside? Amber wants to see him."

Mao blinked. "Why did you-"

"My, my, a talking kitty!"

He turned around and saw Amber grinning down at him.

"…meow?"

____

Shihoko Kashida looked to Carmine. "Just hold on…wait just a few moe moments, we'll have this covered. I'll join them soon."

Carmine growled before she looked up, hearing footsteps. "Huang?" she blinked, seeing the short man walking up. "What's going on, where-"

"Hey, Gus," Shihoko said, as if she'd expected this.

"Not even pretending anymore, sweetie?"

"Carmine. Don't interfere." Shihoko said softly.

She steeled herself as Huang raised his gun and aimed at her face.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 23, 2013)

In his fantasies, she had always looked horrified when this moment came. She would plead and beg. She would lie. She would do something, anything, to validate the hatred he'd carried for so long now.

Sometimes in those fantasies, the blue glow appeared as her eyes blazed crimson. In those dreams, he felt his insides twist and melt before pouring out his eyes, ears, nose and mouth. How bizarre that something within him even welcomed such a fate. But Huang knew-had always known- that when this moment came? Shihoko Kashida would only react one way.

"That's a long time, Gus," she said with no expression at all. "When you have a gun on a Contractor, you ought pull the trigger before they can react."

"Huang," Carmine said. "What are doing?"
"Just…just be quiet, ok?" Huang said, forcing his hand to remain steady as he looked into the eyes of the woman he had once loved with all his heart. "You and I got unfinished business, sweetie."

"Do what you're going to do, Gloomy Gus."

"It know what you're doing…" There was a slight tremor now and his voice cracked slightly. "Getting in my head…thinking I don't it in me…trying to act like something we know you're not. Trying to act human."

"Is that what you think?" The ghost of a smile crossed her face. "I think you just a chance for once, Gus. This time, you get a choice."

"You didn't give me a choice last time! Before you killed my partner! Before you forced me into this! Why, god dammit?"

Carmine looked between the two. "Huang…Hei's in the room now. Get ahold of yourself. Whatever happened between you two, it's besides the point now!"

"I can't put it aside! Not now, not anymore!" Huang shouted. "I'm human! I ain't one of you super rational Contractors who can shove that aside. All I got left to me is being human now."

"I may be a Contractor…but I feel just as deeply as you do, Huang…" Carmine put a hand to his arm. "I feel for you as my comrade…I want to help and protect Mimi and Rin…I love Hei…and I love our child as much as I'm terrified for it…I know the logic in everything, Huang…but it doesn't define my feelings or who I am. Please…"

"Why do you even care?" Huang's voice sounded small to his own ears. "Why do you wanna save her?"

Her hand went to gun. She gently placed it on the barrel. "I could have taken this at any time, Huang."

He felt the strength leave his arm and Carmine gently took the gun from him. "I'm not saving her. I'm saving you."

It was then the Angels smashed through the halls. Huang knew immediately they must have waited until they were certain he wouldn't pull the trigger. Carmine spun, immediately yanking a knife into her hand. She pushed Huang to the side and ducked under a sweeping talon before she came up, slashing the Angel's throat. Blood, hot and thick, sprayed over her face and Huang saw something in her eyes change.

The second angel filled his vision, its face twisting in an expression of disgust. "Coward…" It hissed.

Then it paused. Blood began to pool out from its mouth…then its nostrils, its eyes, its ears…it fell to its knees and Huang remembered Isozaki dying like this as his insides turned into jelly. He turned to see Shihoko, wrapped in the blue glow, staring at her target. The Angel reached for her, choking on its own blood before its body turned to dust.

Carmine had finished her opponent swiftly, her breath coming in short excited rasps before she glanced back to her comrades. Huang saw Shiho then gasp and sink against the wall. "Shihoko?" He whispered

"It's…it's…" she put a hand to her chest and he saw tears streaming from her eyes. "No, no, make it stop!"

He had never wondered about her remuneration, he realized. What could be this painful? This-

She put her hands to her head, grasping her hair. And then she screamed.

---

Hei looked up from the dying old woman with a young woman face. She smiled at him. "You and that woman…the two will stand at the crossroads time and again…"

"And then?"

"You'll make the choice. Again and again. You and the daughter of Mnemosyne. Your choices will determine things you can barely imagine, Hei." She took his wrist in a delicate hand.

"We are unwanted in this world. We never asked to come into being any more than any other living thing in this world. But we are here and it is our world, too. It is human nature to fear that which they cannot understand…"

He thought he understood. "But that's the nature of Contractors as well."

"Yes. So many of us feared emotion and feeling at first. That which cannot be bound in simple terms of logic and reason. But true feeling cannot be bound by rationality, as much as we may wish it. As much as we may fear it." She smiled. "It's what makes us strong. You've closed your heart for so long, Reaper. You've stumbled in the dark, looking to fill a void within you." She squeezed with her hand. "Forgive her. Forgive yourself."

Her eyes drifted closed and her voice weakened. "My rationality…my logic…tells me we are going to lose…" She smiled. "But it is my heart that says you and the others will achieve the world of my dreams."

---

Huang had run to Shihoko's side when her screams stopped. She was gasping in short, ragged sobs as she looked to him, seeing the shock and concern in his eyes. "Gus…"

"What was that? What's your price?"

"Isn't it obvious, Gus?" Her mouth curled in a pained smile. "Every time…for just a short time. I get my human emotions back. I've got a lifetime of pain and regret that follows." She lowered her head. "You being here doesn't make it better. What happened then, Gus…you don't know how hard it was for me as well."

"That kind of price," Carmine walked over. "To betray the man you love. To care. Was it the Syndicate?"

"They gave me a choice. Isozaki and Kuno-…Huang…got too close to Gate technology. Isozaki had betrayed him-"

"What?" Huang whispered. 'He was my partner!"

"How well did you know him, Gus? He was informing on you…behind your back. One of you had to die. I chose him. I…I begged them to recruit you…"


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 23, 2013)

"Recruit me? Do you know what-"

"Yes," Shihoko said, "But if I hadn't, it was your memories they would have taken. That would have been no different than killing the man you were. And I…and I…" she looked him in the eye and he saw all the human pain there.

"I didn't want you to forget me… I didn't want to vanish from your mind. I'll endure you hating me, Kuno…but it's a Contractor's fate to die a lonely death one day. If I existed in your mind alone…if I wasn't forgotten by the man I…"

She gave a pained shiver. "That's the truth…I never faked how I was around you. I liked it…being a human for such a short time. Even if it was an illusion meant to fall apart one day…every day I wished it could last just a little longer."

She saw years' worth of pain in his eyes. All the regret and suffering between them, all that she'd caused him…"

And then Huang hugged her to him…and she felt him weeping. "That's being human, sweetie…that's being human."

They heard the door and Hei walked out. Carmine looked to him. Hei delivered his report in two words. "She's dead."

---

Rin was watching the Contractors of Evening Primrose who had saved the compound. The slender, black haired woman by Amber folded her arms. "A thank you would be in order."

"Now, Tamara," Amber chided her, holding Mao in her arms, idly stroking his head as Mao desperately looked like he wished he was anywhere else.

Amagiri's lip curled. "I don't like this, Amber. Wei-"

"I left Wei behind for a reason. He'll do what I say as long as he gets what he wants."

"How do you justify," Mimi started, "Being a freedom fighter while you work with a guy who murdered a woman for no reason?"

"I don't," Amber said. "I have to work with people sometimes. Given your lover works with governments, I'd say I'm a positive saint in comparison if we're judging someone by association, don't you think?" She gave a broad grin. Rin kept her cool as the others emerged.

She had expected Hei to snap and charge, but instead he faced his former lover with a calmness that unnerved her. Amber sighed. "She's dead then."

Rin heard the startled whispering and Shihoko stepped forward. "The prophet has become our martyr. See to her body inside," she said, nodding to men and women.

"Apos considered her enough a threat to want to prevent her and you ever speaking," Amber said. "But she told you what she had to."

"I won't claim to understand everything, Amber."

"Good. You hate me?"

"Yes."

"Pity," she said with a sigh. "I was hoping we'd be past that. Aren't you going to ask me about Pai?"

"We have a common enemy. And more pressing concerns if Apos has started his own religion."

"Yes…I have to give him credit for that move. Revealing Yggdrasil and casting himself as an Angel? That's a new one, quite honestly. Before, we simply had to kill him. Now we have to kill his image as well."

"Amber," Carmine said. "We know they needed the scientists for something and the attack on Pandora was a diversion."

"Sharp," Amber said. "Bluntly speaking, they're going to wipe us from the face of the planet. The Contactors, the Dolls…the Syndicate has decided we just don't belong anymore. THAT is what Pai stopped in South America at a great personal cost. That is what we stopped."

Amagiri stepped closer to Amber as Hei tensed. The other Contractors tensed, but Amber waved a hand. "All of you, relax already, you'll scare the kitty!"

She faced Hei, raising her head. "I made my decisions. I did what I thought best at the time. You've never felt the weight of your world on your shoulders like I have, never felt the knowledge that the fate of millions could rest upon what you do, never had to live with the choice to… she stopped. "What happened to South America…when Heaven's Gate…you've hated me all these years for my betrayal. I can't fault you that. But bad as I am, Hei, Apos would make this world a graveyard. He was behind Heaven's War and thousands of nightmares before it."

"And now he's a God."

"And you're a Reaper. Do what you do best. My plan now is to fight. Do not go gentle into the night, rage at the dying of the light."

"You always did love poetry…" Hei said, watching her.

"My dream has remained unchanged. I want the stars, Hei. I want my people to live. I want…" she breathed in. "I'm being honest with you as I ever was now. Ask Yin, she'll tell you. I did so much to see you smile."

"You had a funny way of showing that," Hei said. Rin watched him step forward. "What's the plan, then?"

"This place isn't safe now. You'll have to move. We have safe houses set up. We have other allies who don't even know they're helping us. Yet. We're going to take the fight to Apos at last. I promise you…you'll learn the truth of Pai and see her again."

"Amber," Hei said as she set Mao down, who bolted over to Genta immediately.

"Yes?" she asked as she turned to go.

"Was it a lie?"

"Oh, Hei…that you have to ask that…" She sighed. "No…I loved you. Oh, god, did I love you."

She folded her hands in her pockets. "Just not enough not to use you."

"Then what now?" Shihoko asked. Amber looked back.

"The game's been rigged from the start. No more move and countermove. We're going to throw the board over and turn it all upside down." Amber smiled. "Prepare for war."


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 19, 2013)

Amber was sat cross legged next to Yin on a cushion, long green hair done up in a bun as her mouth remained frozen in the perpetual smile that Carmine remembered so well. "Did I remember to give you my congratulations?" Amber asked as the other woman walked in.

"You can keep them," Carmine said, keeping her eyes on Amber.

"Saw your sister?" Amber asked. Carmine could not keep her frown off her face. "I'll take that as a yes. It hadn't been since…"

"I knew she was in South America Al-…Laura and I never much got along. I didn't make the connection she's the one Rin's been killing every year or so."

"Happens," Amber said as Yin walked in. "Oh, someone who doesn't hate me!" She grinned. "How are you, Yin?"

"I am well," Yin answered softly, Mao in her arms. The cat watched Amber silently before hopping out of Yin's arms and trotting over to the two scientists in the room.

"No sudden moves, remember," Tamara replied calmly. The tall Contractor wore her black hair in a tight bun, a gun in its holster at her hip.

"We're your prisoners anyways," Sergei Vectrof replied, looking to Dr. Schroeder. The wild haired man was adjusting his glasses, looking more frustrated at the inconvenience than anything. He gathered up Mao.

"And here we are, surrounded by Contractors. The cat here is our only friend."

"He's a Contractor too!" Amber said brightly. Mao gave her a look and looked up at the scientist. Schroder adjusted his glasses and looked to Carmine.

"Oh, hello, young lady," he gave a polite smile. Vectrof folded his arms.

"Havoc," He said. "I'm glad to see you well. And your child?"

"No vivisection, Vectrof," Carmine replied coolly. Schroeder shook his head.

"Barbaric procedure and so wasteful. I must admit my fascination with what Mr. Nishijima said about your pregnancy. You're still in early stages?"

"I don't plan on sharing anything with you, doctors," Carmine said. Tamara glanced at her and Carmine nodded. "It's been a long time, Tammy."

"I'm glad to see you well after South America, Carmine," Tamara said. "Less bloodthirsty as well."

Carmine allowed a smile to cross her lips. "I trust you've gone light on using your powers as well. Your Price was never something I envied. You must have been the one to fake that MI6 agent's death?"

"Sharp as ever, Carmine. The prospect's never been one I've relished. And congratulations. I never imagined you and Hei…Amber, where are Amagiri and Britta anyways?"

"On their way," Amber said pleasantly. "Along with everyone else."

The door swung open and Hei walked in with Rin, Mimi, Huang and Shihoko.

"Hello, Hei," Amber said softly.

"Amber." He answered.

"Congratulations, on all fronts," Amber replied, flicking her eyes to Rin. "Please have a seat."

Shihoko Kashida sat, glancing to the Contractors around them. Huang looked tense. "Still can't believe we're working with terrorists here."

"One man's terrorist, one woman's freedom fighter," Amber said, wagging a finger at him. "and besides, you're out of options. After this, we'll set you back in Tokyo. Wei will lead you to the Gate." The scarred Contractor as if on cue, walked through the door, his mouth curling into a grin when he saw Hei.

Hei's eyes narrowed at the sight of Wei and RIn glanced between them. Amber's voice rose. "Wei! Stand. Down."

Wei Zhijun relaxed, nodding. "As you say, Amber." His gaze at Hei remained baleful as he instinctively drew up a hand to run the fingers over the burnt, disfigured flesh on his face.

"Dear me, do you all know another?" Dr. Schroeder asked curiously. "I want you to know our work is nothing personal whatsoever."

"You'll tell us about your work, Doctor Shroeder," Amber said, "In just a moment." A final door opened.

Britta walked in, wrapped in a simple white robe. At her side was the blond man Hei knew well.

"November 11." He said with a growl.

"BK-201…we meet face to face," November grinned. Rin could feel the air crackle at the two looked at one another. She saw as Wei looked between the two hungrily, and slipped a knife into her hand. She knew she could kill him if he turned to attack Hei while he was distracted with November 11. The world'd be better off with that murderer gone…

All at once, the tension diffused and Hei and November 11 relaxed. November 11 looked at Amber. "I decided to reexamine your offer after a conversation with my partner. She's looking at the police woman now."

That meant Misaki was safe. Rin sighed in relief. November had a seat. "I think we're all interested in some answers now. Doctors?"

Vectrof nodded to Schroeder who adjusted his glasses. "In our studies of the Gate, we analyzed the transfer of energy to all of the Dolls and Contractors from it…both from Heaven and Hell's Gate. The Syndicate became interested in it long ago. There's a way to reverse the energy that comes from the Gate, to harness it and redirect it."

"And destroy it…replace the energy it sends to Contractors…" Rin said, comprehension dawning on her.

"And kill us all," November 11 said. "Amazing…after all we had done for the Syndicate…"

"Have you ever thought what Contractors could accomplish as an army?" Sergei asked. "Your self serving natures prevented it, but it was only a matter of time until one Contractor appealed to the innate selfishness and rationality…the super humans ruling over the rest of us."

November looked to him, eyes cold. "I served my country. I never had any designs on this."

"So did I," Amber said. "The Syndicate doesn't play fast and loose with us, though. We were useful, but we were firmly in the 'minus' column when they got scared. Especially when Contractors like Pai and I began to show what we were truly capable of. That's why Heaven's Gate was sealed."

"So that's it," Hei said. "South America…"

"Bingo. Continue, Doctors."

"As I was saying, the project was stalled…back then, of course, the designation of BK-201 belonged to a young woman…your sister, no doubt. The project was started at the behest of a backer again with Hell's Gate and now, the final stages were beginning."

"And you helped. Both of you," Mimi said.

"Well, I am a scientist. It's merely my job to facilitate the experiments, young miss!"


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 19, 2013)

"And the Synicate doesn't take no for an answer," Vectrof said. "The fact is, I agreed. The threat of the Contractors was too great….but thn…"

"Then?" November 11 pressed him.

"They began to change. Traits such as mercy, compassion, sacrifice…they began to exhibit these. I postulated theories on the matter, but what I was certain of…your race is still nascent. You have room to change. To grow as a child does out of self-centered infancy…"

"How charming," Wei said. "But they're still threats."

"The project was already advanced," Sergei said. "Our deaths would mean nothing to it."

"He's right," Britta said."The CIA's files confirm that. What's more, Apos is banking on it."

"Apos…" Amber said. "I first became aware of him after the Gate. I saw more than one future where he wins..." she shook her head. "This is a strike against me. He and I have waged this game for too long now. He's seeking to eliminate Contractors in general because he fears us. You and I, Hei. You've already seen it."

"When they fought," Rin said. "When Hei's powers…"

"Pai's powers," Amber corrected. "The power over matter itself, to the smallest building block."

Hei looked at his hand, channeling a charge. "You never told me."

"You didn't need to know. Pai did. Even after-"

"How many people have died because of this?!" Hei's voice rose and he leaped to his feet. Britta and Tamara stepped closer to Amber, Wei leaping to her side as well, a knife held to his own wrist.

"How many people, Amber? How many of us did you throw away like nothing so you could…this is unconscionable-"

"Conscience?" Amber asked softly. "You're talking to me about conscience?" Rin saw her eyes flash and she rose to her feet. In that instance, all childishness and playfulness fell away and Rin understand how Amber had led so many into battle through the years.

"Only when you have felt the full weight of time, eternity and the future on your shoulders can you talk to me of conscience! To know the full fate of the world itself hangs dependent on your every deed! Can any of you begin to conceive what you would choose in my place?"

"I wouldn't choose as you have," Rin faced her. "The way you've used people. Innocents dying, the Syndicate and Apos getting stronger. Why don't you consider that maybe you don't have all the answers just because of what you've seen and done? Amber…" Rin took a deep breath. "What's between you and Hei is your business. But what's happening now is Yggdrasil and the Gate are being misused. The entire extinction of your race is at stake and Apos is running the world like a God. He'll distribute the Time Fruits and prey on those they reach. People will be turned against Immortals. Apos failed in exterminating humanity, so he's simply targeting the contractors and everything else he can. If you had come to us from the start with the answers, we could have worked together and stopped him before. But now…

"Hei told me about your powers. To turn back time itself," Rin fixed Amber's golden eyes with her gaze. "Mimi and I have a long time. Maybe you've lived longer depending on the futures you've lived. But my life has given me perspective, and every mistake I make, I live with it. I've lost my friends, my lovers and everything in between, and not being able to turn that time back has meant it meaning so much more. If you ignore your responsibility in what you didn't have the courage the face…I'm going to have to hate you."

The room was deathly quiet. Amber's face was an unreadable mask…and then she closed her eyes, taking a breath. "Evening Primrose only ever struck at Syndicate targets. I didn't…intend for Apos to go this far. I thought I could…" She opened her eyes. "…The only way past this now is to get Hei to Pandora. At this point, they'll have enough Dolls to block us teleporting, so we'll have to do it the old fashioned way. I can't use my powers again safely…"

November smiled. "I'm not yet convinced you know the future, February. You're telling me the reason BK-201 is so atypical of us…is because he's barely a Contractor at all?"

"Yes. And there's something else you should know. Soon after you leave this place, you die."

November's smile transformed into a frown and he went silent. Amber turned to Hei and Rin. "And you, Hei…and you, Rin…the Gate is yours to seize, Hei. But Yggdrasil is Rin's. She is the intended Guardian, the only one who can wrest it from Apos and repair what he's done. He's creating new immortals and harvesting them for their Time Fruits now…" She faced Hei. "At Pandora, I will answer every question. I will show you where Pai is. I swear it.

"Doctor Shroeder and Doctor Vectrof will be returned. There's nothing they can say that will make an impact one way or the other." Amber stood. "Britta, handle it and return as soon as possible. I need you and Amagiri with the others."
---
Misaki saw on the TV as the Angel pulled the Time Fruit from the woman who had fallen on her knees to receive its presence before it flew into the sky. It had 'taken her soul to heaven,' according to Apos, and would be reconstructed there. It sounded like a bad joke.

"Anything?" she turned to face April. April looked to July who had his hand pressed to the window of the apartment. July shook his head. "I don't know where he was going…but February probably knew," April sighed.

"I'm getting my team," Misaki said. "Anyone loyal to me in the office…I have to."

"It's strange," April said. "When you think about it…the people who owe us favors now? Just a few calls away." Misaki had to smile.

"You think we have a chance?"

"Who knows? My logic as a Contractor says we're properly fucked. But…" April grinned. "Maybe it's my heart that says we won't go gentle into the night. Somehow, Misaki…even if there's no hope left. Even if it's just me against that jumped up little bastard…I want to fight."
---
Apos stood upon the highest tower of his castle, greeting his Angels as they arrived with their time fruits. He needed every single one to construct what he needed…

Yggdrasil's guardianship was a special thing. It needed to be passed on sooner or later. But he had no intention of doing so, no. His sacrifice would be her. The immortal who haunted his dreams, enflamed his desires…she his father had loved. The one he had chosen as the next Guardian. She would be given to the Tree, and Apos would reign eternally.

The Syndicate would unleash their weapon, and he would be free of Contractors, of Dolls, of Amber and Hei and all of them,. He despised them without his being…no being should the Immortal Angel feel fear. Soon, he'd unleash his army upon Tokyo, burn it to the ground if Amber's resistance continued.

Apos, the new God, turned his gaze in the direction of Tokyo…he accepted a Time Fruit from one of his Angels, loving how eager the creature was to please. He cracked it above his mouth and licked the sweetness from his lips. Soon, Rin, he thought. Hers would be the most delectable of all.

Apos thought of the flames that would engulf the world…the banquet of suffering he would partake in. He thought of the fear that seemed a distance memory, the rage he'd felt at his father and Hei…and he smiled.

"Soon." He said. "Soon."


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 18, 2013)

"Do you read me, Hei?"

"Loud and clear," he responded, his lips barely moving as he spoke into the small microphone, hearing Rin through the earpiece hidden behind a dark lock of hair.

"What do you see?"

"Everyone is gathered on the streets," He said softly. "They're waiting for the broadcast."

"I see it, too," He heard his lover said with a sigh. "He's really got his hooks in them. It's global, from what Amber's saying."

He knew she'd take his silence as enough of a response. He was flanked on either side by Tamara and Britta, both in their own civilian clothing. Britta had done her hair in a tight bun and was wearing glasses. Hei was impressed how easily she could alter her appearance when he had seen the almost joyous look on her face when she'd reached for him in combat.

Tamara flicked her head. "Lee," She said, eyes glancing up. Hei and Britta followed her gaze, seeing the winged shadows overhead. "Angels," she whispered.

"He has them patrolling the city now. Probably looking to weed our Immortals," Hei said. Rin breathed in. "A reason why we're staying off the streets."

"Look!" Hei heard a voice call and saw a glowing orb floating into the crowds. He heard a young woman cry out joyously. "It's me! I was chosen!"

He then saw one of the winged shadows overhead shift, swooping down. He heard the woman gasp as the wave of desire struck her. The crowds parted to let the Angel through. Hei instinctively took a step forward but felt Tamara's hand on his arm. She shook her head once. "Nothing we can do."

Her eyes had all the cold and calculating logic he expected from a Contractor. Though in the end, he knew she was right. "Recon done." He said firmly.

"Agreed," Britta said. "I still have my pass with the CIA. Follow me. Amber said to go this way, after all."

---

Decade was in his office, on the phone with one of the few in the Syndicate who could command his obedience. "No," He said. "No, I didn't quite expect this either. The project is set to proceed as planned, though…yes, I realize that," He rubbed his head weakly. "I understand you never fully trusted Apos, but with Nishijima as he is…we'll devote our full resources to handling him. No sign of Hei yet. Or November 11. He-"

"I'm hurt," He heard the familiar voice and dropped the phone in shock. November 11 was standing in the doorway, arms at his sides, a bottle of gin grasped in one hand. His sunglasses were gone, revealing his icy blue eyes. He was watching his former leader with a light smile. "I know everything, Decade."

Decade knew better than to reach for the phone. Instead he put one hand flat on the desk as November walked into the room. "That's a shame," He said, and meant it.

"Yes, it is, isn't it? The Saturn Ring…everything you planned." November's pleasant voice took on a hint of venom. "Never telling me. You tried to have me kill my partner."

"February getting close to April…meant she was a liability. I couldn't risk you being tainted."

"You were scared," November said. "You were right to be. But genocide?"

"Yes." Decade said. "I was afraid." He pressed the button under his desk. "Afraid of losing the best agent I've ever had. I only planned for you to find out the very instant you and all your kind are wiped from this world."

"Why?" November asked.

"You already know the answer. Your kind is too dangerous to be left alive. February alone has been proof of that. Apos…offered the solution."

"Cast into hell, and the devil himself offered you a rope." November said. "But you know what they say about those kinds of deals."

He heard the men pour into room, all in full body armor. He heard the cock of weapons pointed at him. Decade looked him in the eye. "Yes. He was never the most trustworthy of fellows, Jack. We'll deal with him on our own in time, after we shatter this ridiculous illusion he's created for the world."

"Opiate of the masses, eh?"

"For what it's worth, I am sorry." Decade said softly.

November grasped the bottle tightly. "So am I."

---

Well. He'd done a fair job of things, Laura thought as she surveyed Decade's ruined office. Apos peered over the dead men, his brow furrowed. He'd had to cut his global address short when he'd felt something amiss.

"That dirty little Contractor," He hissed to himself, looking to Laura. "What do you make of it?"

"If you ask me," Laura chose her words carefully. "I'd say he knows what you're planning. Amber had to have told him."

"Every move they make, they show me why I'm right to wipe them all out," Apos folded his arms, taking deep breaths.

"Why let them die? You can get more out of them if you turn them," Laura said.

"I was getting to that." Apos produced a time fruit. "Your sister might be out there."

"Tsk. Carmine wouldn't risk herself out there if she's knocked up. Never mind that close to the Gate. She's too recognizable at any rate, and you've got the Gate on lockdown."

"True, but I've learned not to underestimate Contractors. Nor Rin, if she's out there…" Apos pursed his lips. "…Perhaps Decade can be of more use…" He looked at the British intelligence director whose face was frozen in a mask of surprise and pain, a shard of frozen gin stuck through his eye. Apos withdrew a time fruit. "But soon I'll know all you know, Decade." Apos knelt down and places it in the dead man's mouth.

"Seed the others," He told Laura, producing more of the spores. "I have work to-"

He then heard the explosion. "…what was that." He said flatly."

Laura glanced out the window. "If I had to guess, it came from the base to the-"


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 18, 2013)

Apos looked up, fists clenching so tight that Laura saw blood pool out from his fingers. "Again and again...I have become the god of their world…and still they think to challenge me…?" Laura knew that tone. Apos didn't even turn to look as Decade stirred, pulling the shard from himself with a snarl.

"If that's Evening Primrose's response…" Apos snarled. "Tell Nishijima to expedite the program. I want the Contractors gone. I'll look at Amber's face when her people rot and die…and pluck out her eyes so my smile is the last thing she ever sees!

---

"You didn't tell me there was a bomb!" Hei said as Britta typed at the computer.

"Well, you didn't ask. Relax, Amagiri and Amber confirmed nobody was harmed with how far removed they were. Tamara?"

Tamara stepped forward. "The readings show that Yggdrasil's spores are spreading even more now. At this rate, it won't just be two or three people a day who are infected and taken by the Angels…"

"He means to spread them to the entire city. And from there…" Rin said over the radio. Hei heard Huang's voice on the other channel.

"All well and good, but how the hell we gonna stop him? Your prophet had a look at that yet?"

"He'll just regenerate from any wound…we're going to have to destroy this location and provide him a measure of what he wants." Britta leaned back. "Tamara?"

The black haired contractor breathed out. She reached and took Britta's arm before her eyes began to glow red and the blue glow appeared around her. "We left enough of a trail to follow us here…"

Hei saw Britta's body glow as well before a perfect copy of her appeared beside her, staring ahead with vacant eyes. "Your power…"

"Perfect matter replication," Britta said. "She can copy living beings, but they 're not…'alive' or sentient in any way. It's what she used on the MI6 agent. And…" she gently guided Tamara in. "Have a seat before…"

Tamara seized up, her eyes rolling back as her body began to shake. Britta released her when she put her in her seat, Tamara's body continued shaking. "Give her just a moment more…" Britta said before the shaking stopped. Tamara looked to Britta and Hei, breathing deeply.

"Easy now…" Britta said. "Are you…"

"A moment…just a moment…" she looked to Hei. "It's my Price. Thirty seconds of every cell in my body feeling agony at the same time….every bad memory flashing before my eyes…perfect mental and physical agony in exchange for matter replication."

She managed to stand, Hei supporting her. "And you somehow pay no Price at all…even though your powers…"

"Trust me, I don't understand it either." Hei said. "And now?"

Britta looked up. "We already rigged the safehouse with bombs before. They'll find 'my' remains here and probably wonder if the Apos is turning on them while Apos'll wonder if the Syndicate is moving without his permission. Minor confusion, but the more distrust the better."

"We're wasting time with minor activities like this." Hei said. "The only way is through Apos and the Syndicate-"

"We already have a way past that." Britta said with a measure of satisfaction. "Now, I hope you're not attached to those clothes." She leaned in and kissed Hei's cheek before he could protect, holding Tamara's hand.

Immediately the three of them vanished.

---

November 11 slumped back in his seat. "Thanks for the fast getaway drive." He said.

"Don't mention it. First time I've been accomplice to murder before," Misaki said dryly.

"Let's focus on the real tragedies…my suit is absolutely ruined." November said. "Kidding!" He said as Misaki shot a look at him.

April chuckled. "And now what?"

Misaki took a breath. "Just act casual and not like I'm sheltering three fugitives. At least you kept me off the radar. She looked to her phone.

"Misaki." April said. "How much do you trust your partners?"

Misaki was silent for a long moment . April pressed. "As much as Jack and I trust one another?"

Misaki opened her phone and dialed a number at that. The third ring…"Saito."

"Chief?! What's been happening? We haven't heard anything from-"

"Where are you now?"

"With the rest of the squad…Ohtsuka, too."

"I need you to listen to me. All of you. Do you trust me?"

"Of…of course we do, Chief!"

"Good. Then listen up…because I've got a lot to tell you. It started back when we met Rin Asogi…"

---

Amber….

Amber….

AMBER.

The name repeated over and over in his mind. The explosions, while a comparatively minor setback for him, still ripped at his pride. Her and the Reaper…he should never have let them meet again, should never have counted on the reaper's hatred of her. Curse his own shortsightedness.

Hei was loose there, as was Rin, and she was the key. Decade was dead officially-though in death, he was a bit more useful, Apos had to admit. His patrols ruled the skies and if Rin showed herself, then his angels would instantly detect her.

The answer came to him immediately. It was so simple, so obvious, he wasn't sure why he hadn't thought of it before. After all, what God didn't require a sacrifice here and there? Amber might well be ruthless enough to turn a blind eye…but Rin was too soft. She always had been.

"My Angels." He said, seeing them winging past him as he stood on the balcony of his castle. "In just a few short nights…Tokyo will be your hunting ground…with no a living soul safe."

He had almost all the time fruits he needed. The world's eyes were on him, believing him divine. He didn't need the adoration. Very shortly, it would ceased to matter. When Yggdrasil was his forever, all their weapons would cease to mean a thing.

There was only one last thing to say.

"Check."


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 28, 2013)

"Apos, please be reasonable. Things were tense enough with the Americans, but now we're at the brink of an economic crisis!"

Apos listened to the voice on the other end of the phone, frowning all the while. "So fix it. That's what your little Syndicate it here for, is it not?"

"It's not so simple. The move you pulled has the world's eyes on you, but an American general found dead at Pandora coupled with a CIA agent burnt to death as the seeming insider on an Evening Primrose attack? There are limits to what we can suppress!"

Apos let a hint of menace creep into his voice. "At this juncture, it'd be unwise to tell me 'no.' Is the plan on schedule? Even with Decade's…accident?"

"Yes, Apos," the voice sounded resigned. "Vectrof and Schroeder have everything in order. The project's going to proceed as schedule. The Anti-Gate particles are almost ready to deploy."

"Then I'll give you something to blame Evening Primrose for. Use the Americans to help out for all I care." Apos smiled, glancing out his window. "More 'rogue angels' from the experiments of course."

"Apos?"

"Gather the necessary personnel to Pandora. Tell them to put in everything. We're going to end this threat. In the meanwhile…I'll give you exactly what you need."

Apos hung the phone up, looking to Nishijima and Decade's pale faces. "Tell the others to assemble and then we'll be heading to Tokyo." He smiled. "Amber's overplayed her hand this time. She can't hide this time. You want war? Let it be war."

Apos stood. "Learn what happens when a God is displeased."

----

Amber took a deep breath. She'd known this moment would come. She'd even planned for it, placing every piece where it needed to be on the board. Even so, to have it come to its head now…she had to admit, a part of her had wished this day would never come.

She smiled softly at Rin, walking over to her and Mimi. Mimi was sat near the computer. Amber glanced at it. "Did you hack into the system?"

"Piece of cake," Mimi said cheerfully. "Can I ask why-"

"You'll know soon enough. I have Evening Primrose's cells ready for when the time is right now. Rin, you should head with them. Find Hei with Carmine. Get to Pandora. You'll know what to do from there?"

Rin blinked. "What are you talking about? With the Angel patrol, I can't-"

"It won't be a problem for you anymore," Amber said, fixing Rin with her eyes. Amber smiled softly. "Just trust me."

Rin looked at Amber for a long moment before she shook her head. "You're a natural born manipulator, you know."

"I'll take that as a compliment. But I'm not lying now, Rin. Tamara's already taken the liberty of copying you here, though. It'll fool him, at least for a little." She gave a smile, closing her eyes. For a moment, she supposed that despite her youthful exterior, she must have looked so terribly old.

"I'm tired. Tired of lying. Tired of running from everything. Tired of shouldering the weight of the world and my people. It's up to you now. Take care of him. He loves you, you know…"

"Yes." Rin smiled softly. "I know…"

"You'll live till the stars burn out, and even then…but he's mortal, Rin. You can't grow old with him. There may come a time when he's nothing more than a distant memory to you."

"Then it's one I'll treasure. Forever." Rin said. "I don't need you to remind of this, Amber. You sound like you're speaking of experience."

"I went back and forth through time. I've lived much longer than you, Rin. Through it all, I held on to one pathetic little dream…that he could forgive me. Even after I broke his heart a thousand times over. Such a stupid wish. Laugh at me if you want."

To her surprise, Rin looked at her, her smile gentle. "I don't care whoever else might. I'll never laugh at that. Never. Your teaching could put Sparta to shame, though."

"He's all yours. I'm entrusting it to you both…the future. Mimi. I'll need you to remain with me, for just a little while."

"Huh? Me?" Mimi blinked. "Well, sure, if you need me for the computer."

"I do. Keep it ready." Amber said. "Don't worry. Everything's set up. Huang and Shihoko are close enough to Amagiri and Britta now. Tamara can coordinate things with Hei well enough. And we have one hell of an ally who doesn't even realize it. At the end of today, the name Evening Primrose will take on a new meaning. It's time to bloom at last."

---

The explosion rocked Tokyo that day. The bomb had gone off by one of the government buildings. The people had expected it to be another Evening Primrose attack. Instead, they'd seen the Angels swooping down. This time, they weren't claiming those touched by the Tree. They killed at random, landing on the streets and using fang and talon to tear through those who had been luckless enough to be in their way. People had run as the angels had descended on them. Some had tried to fight, and others had called out to Apos to deliver them. There was no response from the heavens.

Apos stood on the roof of one building, watching the spreading flames below him. He heard the symphony of screams of pain and terror. With a smile, Apos lifted his hands and began to move them, like a conductor at an orchestra.

"Do you see it, Yggdrasil?" He whispered, weaving his hands in the air. "This requiem, I offer you?"

He then heard one of his Angels how…and saw it fall from the sky.

He frowned, directing his gaze.

---

"We're in position. Go." Shihoko said. Her former cult members were armed well enough and had taken position, opening fire on the winged hordes in the sky. The bullets did little but inconvenience the Angels at first, but it was enough to draw their attention away from the civilians. Huang knelt by her, raising his rifle.

"Moving targets…no problem." He muttered to himself, before he pulled the trigger, causing an Angel's head to explode, sending its body falling to the earth as it crumbled to ash. Huang looked to Shihoko as she focused, putting a hand to her chest as she centered her powers on an Angel on the street. The creatures organs melted before it also crumbled to ashes.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 28, 2013)

Shihoko breathed in, eyes flashing as she paid her price. "Shihoko!" Huang called to her.

"It's alright, Gus…right now…I feel angry." She whispered. "It's only making me stronger now." She focused on another. "Too much of my powers, though. I won't-" The wall exploded as an Angel smashed through, leading its brethren. Shihoko's men opened fire, throwing the Angels back.

"Apos…" one rasped, looking to Huang with its once-human face. "Says you made the wrong choice…"

Huang looked out, seeing perhaps hundreds there. He could dimly hear the sounds of battle on the streets. All throughout Tokyo, he knew the Contactors were preparing themselves.

"Guess this is it." Huang brought his rifle up. "Kids… he said, thinking of Hei, Yin and Mao. "Hope we got ya some time at least."

Shihoko stepped in front of him. "Hey, Gus." She said. "What you said…about being human? I get it now."

Her eyes opened, pupils glowing crimson as she focusing. Huang paused, seeing the entire Angel horde pause, howling in agony as blood began to pool out of their mouths, eyes, noses, ears…

Just doing this to one person took effort for her. Doing it to so many? There was no way she could force herself through it all…and yet…was it their proximity to the Gate? Or was it something…

Shihoko lost her footing, falling to one knee. A Contractor would never force itself this much…they would run, make a deal, they would do anything but what Shihoko was doing. Blood began to run from her nose, running from her eyes like crimson tears. Her breath came in hacking coughs. Still, she held on.

The Angel horde began to collapse, their bodies losing form as Shihoko destroyed them. Until, finally, the last of them was gone. Shihoko blinked once. She tried to speak, but blood welled up in her throat. Huang ran to her, catching her before she could fall.

"Shihoko! Shihoko!" He shouted, feeling the tears in his eyes. "Not for me…not for me." He hugged her to him. Why? You're a Contractor, why-"

"You said it…yourself…" she whispered, corners of her mouth pulling into a smile. "That's…what it means…being human…"

---

Amber relayed the final orders to Evening Primrose. She'd set everything up now. It was just a matter of waiting. Mimi glanced to her. "Shouldn't we…?"

"Don't worry, your dog is fine." Amber said with a smile. "He'll figure out where we are by now. It'd only be a matter of time since we let Schroeder go."

"Why did you let him go?"

"Why kill him? His project was complete. His death would serve no purpose." Amber said. "How do you feel about all this?"

"Do I trust you? Haha…hell no. But…well." Mimi grinned. "I'm on Rin's side…and you said I'd know what to do. Is Tokyo being attacked now?"

"Yes," Amber said simply. "Thankfully, not even I could predict the existence of such an extraordinary human as Misaki Kirihara." She smiled softly, before she looked to the clock. "Ah, right on schedule."

"What's right on-" Mimi started, before she saw the flash of golden light.

The tip of the sword erupted through Amber's chest. Her eyes widened, more from pain than shock. "Ah…"

"Hello, Amber.." Apos whispered. "I see you planned ahead for this possibility."

"Apos.." Amber whispered. Mimi had leaped to her feet, putting a hand to her pocket. Apos sneered, wiling his wings into view. Mimi gasped as a surge of lust overtook her. She fell to her knees.

"Far enough, I'll get to you in a minute, lapdog." Apos said. "Just let me savor this." He twisted his sword, making Amber moan in agony. "I've dreamt of this for years, Amber. All this time playing our game and all I had to do was get angry enough to stab you in that twisted little lump you call a heart." He ripped the sword free. Amber clapped a hand to the wound, falling to her knees.

"No pithy comeback? No plans? No Machiavellian schemes that I didn't know about? Can't even use your powers now." Apos kicked her down. "Know this as you die, Amber. I will devour this world and every soul in it. I will set them amongst one another until all that remains are memories of agony and pain for me to savor. Yggdrasil's roots run deep…as its Guardian, I will travel from time to time, from world to world…collecting anew." He kicked her again.

"And you, lapdog. You're going to tell me where Rin is." He looked to Mimi, his red eyes alight with triumph. "I'll give you a swift death should you do so."

"F-fuck you…" she managed, fighting against the waves of desire.

"I thought you might say something like that." Apos walked to her.

"J-just tell me…why? Why go to all…"

"Oh, simple, wasn't it? Convincing the mortals? Those who think me divine will believe any explanation after I let my Angels run rampant for a time. The benefits of godhood, little one. Before this night is over, Contractors and Dolls will cease to exist. My power will be secure. And these stupid humans will be set against one another when I give them some explanation about America or some such. They might even blame themselves for it!"

Apos reached out and grabbed Mimi's hair, lifting her head. "At a loss for words?"

To his shock, the small immortal smiled. "Matter…of fact…I've got two."

She lifted her hand from her pocket. Apos's eyes went wide with shock. No. No, it couldn't be…

In it was a recorded. He looked up, seeing the computer, with the unmistakable camera on him. And the image on it…

It was being broadcast all throughout Tokyo.

He looked at Mimi, his face twisting into a mask of fury as her grin widened. "Checkmate, friend."

He raised a hand, meaning to drive it through her chest and tear the still-beating heart from it along with her time fruit from it, before he felt a hand seize his wrist. "Who dares-"

He turned, seeing Amber. Her eyes flashed red before his world vanished.

---

Hei heard Apos's words through the TV. The words every human was doubtlessly hearing now, from the public loudspeakers, the internet, the public televisions…in an instant, Apos's delusions of Godhood had been shattered.

"That's our signal!" Wei said, signaling him. Hei gave the Contract a nod. Rin looked to Yin. "Ready?"

"Ready," Yin said, holding Mao. Hei then paused as the world seemed to vanish.

"Where-" He looked, seeing, out of the darkness, Amber appear. She was as he remembered her from years ago. Tall, beautiful and smiling. An adult again…but what-"

He then realized what she had done.

"Hello, Hei." She said softly. "I don't have much time now…but I've sent him away. It won't keep him too long. But it'll give you enough time. Wei will lead you to Pandora."

"Just as planned?"

"Just as planned. Oh, Hei…" Amber wasn't smiling. "I made myself the villain at the end, destroyed by a worse villain. That's the end of my story. But tonight, these people will know Contractors exist. And that Contractors will make their stand. I've had time to send a message to all of them. For self-interest if nothing else…

"But I can't be one to create the future, not anymore. I have to leave that to all of you." He saw tears in her eyes. "That day…leaving you all behind was the hardest thing I ever had to do, Hei. She's waiting for you, though. Pai is waiting, beyond the Gate. When you get through, you'll know what to do…I wish I could say what it was, though. But I know whatever choice you make, you'll face it as you always have. Proud and strong…because that's who you are Someone with the courage to face tomorrow…while I've never been able to stop looking behind me at the past."

"Amber," Hei whispered. All the years, all the pain, all the suffering…fell away as he saw her like that.

"There's no time to change it now. I did what I thought was best…but maybe Rin was right. I've tried to throw away my responsibility for all of it. I used you like a pawn on a chessboard…I held you at arm's length, always deceiving you until the end."

Amber stepped forward, golden light around them. "Not now, though. Now, I get to say what I really feel…to take with you into the future…with Rin, with your friends, with your children."

Amber smiled and reached out…she put her arms around him and pressed forward, putting her lips against his. "I held you away…but now…I'm pulling you close. There's one thing I need to say."

"You never have to forgive me!" Amber's eyes shone and her mouth curled into a wider grin. "This time, I'm not lying. This is how I feel, Hei. This is how I always felt!"

"Make your choice, take your future! Have the courage to grasp it tight and never let go! But whatever you decide, come what may! Then, now, always!"

Her eyes met his, tear-stained amber to obsidian, the woman who had once been half of his entire world made her final declaration "I will love you forever!"

The light faded, and with it Amber. Her words rang in his ears, and he felt the mix of the sweetness of her lips and the salt of her tears, clinging to him like a bittersweet goodbye.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 1, 2014)

World Famous Detective Guy Kurosawa just knew cats had to be connected to this somehow.

First the supposed savior of the world had admitted on national TV he was in reality a fiendish monster hell bent on devouring the world- Guy had suspected all along. Then the beating wings of the supposed Angels had filled the sky?and then the world had gone to hell. Guy had done what any reasonable hero would at that.

He'd put the peddle to the floor, navigating through the streets. A little voice in the back of his head howled with excitement over his first actual car chase. A not so little voice in the passenger seat was screaming at him to be careful.

"I just knew it, it always goes like that in anime! The pretty blonde guys are evil!" Kiko shouted, her arms folded. They heard a howl above them as an Angel's shadow cast a grim shadow over the street.

"Can you shut up? I need to concentrate!" Guy cut the wheel, bringing the car down an alley. "Okay, okay, just focus.." He whispered to himself. What did one do in these situations? What happened when the world went to hell? Detectives were supposed to know these things."

"We're sitting ducks here!" Kiko yelled. "Keep the car going!"

"Relax, I've got this!" Guy said as he sped up, before making another sharp turn. The streets behind them were packed full of people, trying to flee, and cars racing down the roads. Guy did a short turn to another alley. "We gotta get to a spot where we can drive," He said, pursing his lips. "Okay, something always comes to answer these questions?that's how being a detective works."

He stopped the car, taking a moment to collect his thoughts. "Kiko, don't worry, we-"

He jumped as a black cat landed on the hood of his car. Guy couldn't help but think he knew this cat. Its wicked purple eyes, its evil little pink nose, its-

"I don't mean to alarm you," the cat said. "But some of us need to use your car!"

Guy screamed.

---

"I think I broke him," Mao said as Rin raced over. "Guy!? Guy, is that you?"

Guy Kurosawa was slumped in the seat, twitching as his mouth hung open. He was clearly unconscious. Rin sighed. "Of all the luck." She looked back as the Evening Primrose Contractors filed out into the streets. Hei raced to Rin. "What did you do, Mao?"

"Nothing! I just spoke-?okay, point." Mao hopped off the car and darted to Rin's arms. "The roads look somewhat clear up ahead."

Carmine looked up. "Wei, you said you knew the route?"

The scarred Contractor smiled at Hei. "Dispose of the human, the car's big enough for-"

"No." Hei said, locking eyes with Wei. "There's no needless bloodshed. We're fighting to save these people, Zhijun."

"Where was that sense of fair play when you nearly killed me?" Wei smiled, but shrugged. The pink hair girl was shaking Guy awake. Rin looked down.

"Guy, you probably have some questions?"

"Rin? Rin, is that..."

"Uh, yes. The cat is Mao and we need your help. It's the only way to stop what's happening-"

"Hey, it's the doll girl!" Kiko said. Yin walked over, holding Mao. Kiko grinned. "Wow, you're with that guy? Is he like a superhero?"

Rin glanced to Hei who shrugged helplessly. Rin sighed. "Okay, he's a friend?Guy, this is important."

"Get in!" Guy said. "All I needed to know!" He gave a thumbs up. "World famous detective Guy Kurosawa is at your service! Haha, I knew som"

"Can I please kill him?" Wei muttered in Chinese.

"So, uh, I'm not sure there's room for-"

Hei, Rin and Wei then simply leaped on top of the car. "Drive like this." Rin said.

"Okay, you have a lot of explaining to do." Guy said. "?Is that LI?"

---

Misaki Kirihara kept her heart out of her throat as she stepped in to Director Horai's office. Horai looked at her calmly. "So you've heard?"

"Everyone's heard, Director." Misaki said, forcing her voice steady. "What we need is everyone out there. The people-"

"Chief Kirihara." Horai's voice turned cold. "There are things you do not understand-"

"What I understand," Misaki Kirihara said, "Is that I am taking every available officer in Tokyo and going out to restore order."

Horai wasn't sure he'd heard right. "Are you defying my direct orders? That is-"

Misaki faced him. "Director Horai. You are accused of conspiracy-"

"What are you-"

"With the man known as Apos. You won't hold us back to save your skin in this."

"How dare-"

"You are accused of the murder of Tamotsu Yanigahara."

Horai slammed his hands on his desk. "Speak sense now!"

He saw the officers at the doors. "This is absurdity?he'll stop this as soon as we're at Pandora, we just have to?arrest Chief Kirihara. She's delusional."

"With respect, sir," One officer said, looking to Misaki. "Chief Kirihara's told us everything. She provided proof to every officer?including those who were in on your conspiracy. Every single one of them has been arrested."

Horai's mouth dropped open. "You can't tell me you believe-"

"The superintendent has okayed your arrest himself," Misaki said. "It's over, Horai. There's nothing to protect you."

Horai threw himself over the desk, lunging at Misaki, his gloved hand outstretched for her throat. Misaki stepped forward to meet him. In a swift motion, she pulled with her right hand. Her belt had been loosened, just for the occasion.

With a crack like a whip, she swung the buckle into Horai's cheek. His head snapped to the side and he stumbled. 'I was hoping," Misaki said, letting hate steal into her voice, "You'd try," She seized his arm and spun, using his own weight to fling him over her shoulder. He hit the ground hard, the wind going out of him. Misaki put a foot to his throat.

"Something like that," She finished. November Eleven would have suggested she end him on the spot. Better a corpse now than enemy later. It was the Contractor way.

But she was Misaki Kirihara. She had her own way. "You are under arrest." She said. She faced the other officer. "Throw him in an empty cell near the rest of his men."

Saito walked in, the big man shoving Horai on his back before handcuffing the shellshocked Director. "What about us, Chief?"

"Every officer on the streets. Armed. Gun down every Angel we see. I want snipers picking them out of the sky. As for me?" She looked to Saito. "We're getting to Pandora. Get me transport."


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 1, 2014)

"Yes, Chief- I mean…Director!" he added with a grin. Misaki gave a half smile. One of the other officers looked up at her.

"Every officer is ready to follow your orders, Ma'am. No matter what."

She'd done as November had suggested…trusting her instincts. She'd put her trust in humans, in people who had vowed to serve and protect. She'd had enough proof from November- and a little aid from certain hackers- to definitively prove Horai's guilt. The police department's corruption had been purged. She took out her phone and dialed the number.

"Jack, it's me."

"So, what's the bodycount?"

She shook her head at that. "have you seen what's going on outside?"

"I have. What are we going to do about it?"

"I have the Tokyo police mobilized. We can get military in as well."

"It won't be enough," November said. "Not nearly."

"That's where your people come in?"

She could see his smile. "My, my, my, you learn quickly. Are you on the way to Pandora?"

"Yes, I'm about to-"

"July will track you. April and I will catch up. And Misaki?"

"Jack?"

His voice turned bizarrely sincere. "Before I met you, I didn't have much use for humans. You've impressed me. I just wanted you to know that. We'll be with you soon."

"Realistically," Misaki said as she exited the office. "What's going to happen now?"

"Oh, we're all going to die, of course. You can relax. That was a joke!"

---

Huang's gun clicked empty on ammo. "Well, damn." He whispered, Shihoko's lifeless body laying beside him. The Angel in front of him gave a grin. "No more chances," it rasped, advancing on him.

"Be with ya in a minute, sweetie." Huang whispered, facing the beast as it raised a hand. Then its head vanished. Huang blinked as its body fell forward, and he saw the thickset red haired man standing with one arm outstretched. The man reached into a pouch at his side and removed whst seemed to be an egg, popping it into his mouth. Huang realized what had happened.

The big man- Huang remembered his name as Amagiri, looked about. "How many survivors?"

"No idea," Huang said, looking at Shihoko's body. "She…she died takin' most of 'em out. She must've burnt herself out."

"I see…" Amagiri said. "Amber is dead."

"We heard the announcement, but…she's…"

"Yes. She used the last of her power to place all of us. It's time we fight back."

Huang had heard the police-maybe even military- join the fights below, guns firing as Angels killed and crushed. The people had mostly managed to hide in buildings, but despite being outnumbered, the Angels' strength and speed was taking its toll. Huang could see the battle was pointless…and then…

Angels began to fall, bursting apart or blown to pieces. Some burst into flames and others had giant holes appear in their chests or skulls. Huang blinked as the surprised humans turned. The Contractors were filling the streets.

"Contractors!" Amagiri raised his voice. "As we've trained! As one!"


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 1, 2014)

The Angels advanced and several Contractors activated their powers. Shields of energy appeared around the lines as Angels pounded at the barriers. Then the attackers stepped forward again as the barriers dropped. Huang had seen them eating, drinking…drawing or pulling their hair free. The attackers were paying their remunerations as the defense shielded them.

It was Contractors fighting as a military unit. All together. Evening Primrose was making its stand. The surprised humans were leaping to their defense. Amagiri gave Huang a smile. "We thought we'd try a different way…"

Huang stared in awe at the scene before him. You know what, the voice in his head whispered. We might actually win this.

---

Hei sprang from car to car, Wei leaping with him. "How far is it now?" He shouted.

"Not at all! A few minutes more!" Wei shouted. "Is it true? Is she dead?"

"It's true." Hei said, the memory of Amber's final kiss striking him again. He forced it again and glanced to Rin who was crouching on the hood of Guy's car. Carmine looked over his shoulder.

"Look…up there!"

They saw the tunnel approaching. Hei and Wei both leaped to other cars. "Stop here!" Wei shouted. Guy's tires screeched to a halt. Wei landed on the ground by Hei. "Everyone out. Amber showed me the way…it's through here to the Gate."

"Carmine?" Hei looked to her. She shook her head. "It's fine…I don't feel the pull any more. Is it through…"

Wei flung a hand, blood splashing on a wall. He then snapped his fingers, blowing it apart. "Through here, please." He said.

---

Misaki looked overhead as the thunder rumbled, clouds gathering. "We're close! That's April's signal!" She was driving as fast as she could. "Saito," she said into her phone. "Have every-"

Something smashed into the side of the car, sending her spinning over the road into the side of a building. She felt the wind knocked out of her…and then she saw the winged shapes overhead. Not now…She unbuckled her seat belt, wincing in pain as red fire stabbing through her. Her ribs were likely broken, she surmised. She managed to pull herself out of the car, pushing herself aside as she drew her gun. She saw six angels around, and one of them…

It had the thin hairline and the mustache. "Decade…" she whispered.

The Angel walked to Misaki and seized her by the throat. In its other hand, she saw something glowing…a time fruit.

"No.." she twisted, but it was strong.

"Apos…says to bring you to him…to eat your memories. Nothing will stop us."

Its hand lowered to her mouth, holding the time fruit…Misaki saw it get closer and closer, and then…

"Nothing?" she heard. One angel howled as a gust of wind smashed it back. Through a red haze, Misaki saw him. November strode forth, his sunglasses on and a bottle of gin in one hand.

"I think I'd like to test that statement." He said.

---

Mimi stumbled through the darkness as she and the others raced ahead. She looked about as they went further underground. "Are we-"

"We're far enough…" Wei said. "Hei, step forward."

Hei looked to the others. Guy was still looking around helplessly, and Rin tensed. Hei nodded. "Rin…I expected this."

Wei Zhijun whirled, hand flashing, but Hei was faster, dodging the spray of blood.

"Aren't we trying to save the world here?!" Guy shouted. "Why are-"

"You think I care?!" Wei's grin widened. "About the world? About any of this? I joined Evening Primrose for one reason! Amber promised me I would have this fight! You forced me to taste defeat, you scarred my face! You have any idea how humiliating that was?" He leaped after Hei. Hei sprang back, throwing a knife, but Wei was faster.

"Madman…" Hei rasped. "But if this is what you want…"

"Show me again, Reaper!" Wei and Hei began to run at one another. Wei kicked, but Hei pulled back, knife coming up. Wei spun, letting his momentum carry him away from Hei's strike before he slashing his wrist anew and began to fling his blood out.

Guy looked to Rin and Carmine. "Hey, aren't you gonna-!?"

"No." Rin's face was without expression.

"One thing's for certain," Carmine said. "In the wars in South America…Hei was colder and more ruthless than anyone. When he brings that to his fights…there's nobody who can defeat him."

Hei had drawn a knife as he and Wei moved, faster than Guy's eyes could perceive. Striking again and again at one another as Hei forced Wei back. His hand came up and Guy saw the glint of steel.

Wei's hands snapped forward and he caught the handle of the blade. Hei, however had already released it, and he spun. His foot snapped out, the boot smashing into the back of the blade's hilt. The strength carried the knife forward and it sank deep into Wei Zhijun's chest.

The Contractor gasped, collapsing against the wall. He slid down it, coming to rest in a bloody heap. Kiko hid her eyes and Mimi shook her head.

"Satisfied?" Rin asked, stepping forward.

Wei coughed, bloody spittle clinging to his lips. "I…knew it would turn out this way. This is what Amber told me would happen if he and I faced again. Do you really think…she'd let me fight you…if there was even the remotest chance…"

"Then why?" Mao asked, in Yin's arms. "You chose a fight that could get you killed? No Contractor-"

"I couldn't…let it go…" Wei said. "I had to know…to see it. Reaper…" His lips stretched into a parody of a smile. "Farewell."

He snapped his fingers. In a blinding flash of light, Wei Zhijun and the wall behind him were gone. Rin looked to the passage he had created. "This is it," she said. "The Gate is this way."

---

Misaki saw another angel fall to dust. Five more had joined the battle since it had begun, and November was running low on ammo. And she couldn't even get a shot in. November spun, whirling with a spike of frozen gin as he stabbed his opponent through the throat. He spun the bottle, whipping it in an arm as he fired the frozen drink out like bullets. There were six angels left, and he was running on empty.

The winds had picked up, and the rain could give him more, but he was having a hard time focusing when under attack from all sides. Then Misaki cried out as the Angel that had been Decade lunged at his unguarded back. She saw claws rake and November screamed in agony. He fell forward, gasping and one angel leaped…but then six red bullets of ice fired out, through the angel's skull and it fell.

November's mouth twisted into a vicious grin as he reached behind himself, molding his own blood into twin swords of ice. As two angels came at him, he spun and only dust fell to the ground. The final angels leaped as one. November created more weapons, striking again and again, but the beast that had been Decade once more struck at his back, punching and clawing. Even from where she was, Misaki heard the wet tearing and crack of bone.

But then November reached and pressed his palm against his stomach. A red blade sprang from his back, impaling Decade. November let himself turn and raised his palm. He faltered, dropping to his knees, his constructs losing their form. The injured Angel reached out, its claws closing in on November's throat.

Misaki fired. With a stationary target at that distance, she couldn't miss. Decade's head blew apart. Misaki limped forward. November had fallen forward. Misaki's eyes widened as she saw his back. His clothes were torn to pieces and she could see the white glint of bone.

"Jack…" she fell to her knees by him, gently turning him. He smiled weakly at her.

"How pathetically heroic of me, eh?" He whispered, coughing.

"Don't talk, Jack. You're going to be-"

"I do believe I'm going to be fine…sorry, that was a joke." He smiled at her. "No regrets, though. You really do make this world more interesting, Misaki…better me than you. He reached a shaking hand into his pocket withdrawing his pack of cigarettes. Misaki helped him select one, and then the lighter.

"Actually…" He whispered. "I think I can skip my payment…this one time…" He put a hand to Misaki's shoulder. "No regrets…I chose the most rational path to the end. Tell BK-201…lay a punch on that smug bastard's face for me, though…"

"Jack…" Misaki felt tears in her eyes. "Don't talk…you're going to be fine."

How like a human. Tears and lies. November 11 took a deep breath. "It's up to you, Misaki. I think…I'm leaving it in good hands…"

"Jack, you're going to make it! Don't you dare!"

November 11 had long ago forgotten his real name. Who he was before the Gate…he didn't feel a need to respond any more. He had chosen the most rational path to save the woman who meant so much to him. He was proud of being a Contractor and all it entailed. He knew there was only one rational thing to do now.

In the night sky, visible through the clouds, a star fell from the sky.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 23, 2014)

Hei felt the pull grow stronger, as if something was stirring deep inside of him. He wished Amber were there to explain this now.

"Hei," Rin put a hand to his shoulder gently. Hei gave her a calm nod.

"I'm alright. The Gate's…Carmine, how are you holding up?"

"Like I said, I can't feel it any more. I don't know what's happened," Carmine shook her head. "Or why it's affecting you now, Hei."

Mao flicked his tail. "I suggest we just count ourselves lucky," the cat said. Guy Kurosawa grinned nervously.

"Can you…try not to speak so much? Please?"

"You think I feel safe with you? You're the one who talked about drowning cats. Sociopath," Mao muttered, Yin grasping him close.

"You wanted to murder a cat? God, you are such a jerk," Kiko muttered to Guy.

"One idle musing! One!"

"Keep it down, you two," Mimi said. "Rin, do you have any ideas?"

"The Gate's beyond most anything in my experience, Mimi," Rin said as they went further down the tunnels. "Mao, how's your…?"

"For some reason, I'm not losing my mind now." Mao said. "The interference at this stage should have the cat's brain wipe out my personality, but…it might be something Evening Primrose pulled."

"Okay, I think we also deserve some answers," Guy said. "That guy you killed back there, where we're going, why Tokyo's a warzone? Why we're going to this Gate thing?"

Carmine nodded. "That's fair. Hei and I were in Heaven's War together years ago…when the war ended, his sister went missing. She was a Contractor as well."

"And we've been told the Gate is the way to see her again, and the key to all of this," Rin said as they stepped through.

"It is," Yin spoke, making Guy jump a bit. "I appreciate," she started, "You trying to help me." She looked to Guy and Kiko. "And for showing me those stories. I enjoy them."

"N-no problem!" Guy said. "So this whole thing?"

"We are here to be witnesses. He has a choice to make."

Finally, the tunnel ended. They looked out, beholding the image of the city. "Is this it?" Hei said. It appeared to be the city, set against a rising sun, a bridge across a tunnel.

"This way," Yin pointed. Rin looked to Hei.

The mist drew around them, hiding the city from view, but it seemed as if they knew where to go. Hei reached up to remove his mask, taking a moment to stare at it in his hands.

It'd felt like an eternity since he'd first placed it on, first taken the name of 'Black Reaper.' He'd been feared, idolized, hated and hunted thanks to this mask. But that had been the path he'd chosen. It'd led him to this.

But what if seeing her plunges this city into darkness? Amber's voice drifted back to him. What had she meant? He wanted to see Pai now, more than almost anything, but-

He thought of her peaceful, smiling face as she slept surrounded by the corpses she had created. He thought of the time he'd looked at her, his beloved little sister transformed into a remorseless killer that took the lives of thousands.

He remembered vising his hand around her throat as she slept, unable to reconcile such a creature with the happy, smiling girl who'd once danced beneath the stars. Why had she vanished? Why had she left him with her powers? And if she had, why was he cursed with feelings that other Contractors weren't?

He'd spent so long with guilt and hate. When he looked at Rin and at Carmine, it filled him with something else. For the first time in so long, he truly wanted to live.

The path ended. Hei looked down, seeing a smooth, round object with a note attached with it. The note simply read: "It's time- A."

He reached down and took hold of it. And just like that, his world vanished.

When he opened his eyes after the light blinded him, he saw the stars.

"So you made it," he heard. He looked up, and he saw her.

He saw Rin and the others, standing with them, Guy's eyes wide as he stared up at the stars. The world had changed, growing luminescent, with the night sky up head. They were standing on golden clouds, far above the earth.

She stood before them, wearing a simply, black bodysuit. She faced him with flat black eyes, her long black hair pulled up into a topknot ponytail. "Hello, big brother."

"…Pai…" He whispered.

"Hei," A familiar voice said, and he turned, seeing Amber there. She was tall and beautiful, as she had been during the war, her mischievous was unchanged, just as he'd always held on to.

"Amber, but you're dead…"

"And?" She said with a smile. "I knew I'd be right here, so we could explain everything to all of you. What does anything like that matter to what we are here? Rin…can you and Carmine come here?"

Carmine and Rin stepped forward, looking just as mystified. Amber's smile grew. "Like I promised, no more lies now. Look above and see the stars…there are two new stars there. One for each of you."

"Each of…" Carmine's hand went to her stomach instinctively. Amber looked at all of them.

"I fought that war so many times, until I got it right, the best I could. You were right, though, my 'best' was simply me running away from my responsibility. I told lie after lie, until I began to believe them myself. But I was clear of this…something changed a night a long time ago…"

Pai looked to Hei. "It was the night I saw you cry, big brother. The night I realized how much you hated all the work you did for me."

Rin stepped closer to Hei as his head lowered. "I wasn't crying. I was the Black Reaper-"

"Don't lie to me!" Pai's voice rose. "You never wanted to be that! Every life you took was one I didn't have to. You threw yourself away so I wouldn't be alone…and when I realized that, it broke my heart."

"I hadn't even considered it," Amber said, "The ways we were changing. Our emotionlessness was merely the first step in our lives. We're changing, Hei, but I don't know how long or how far that'll go. It could take a century, a thousand years, or a hundred thousand."

"That's why you closed the Gate," Rin looked at Pai."That was your power,"

Pai smiled and nodded "Yes, Rin," she said. "But what happened then, I couldn't have seen…you see…" she stepped forward and put her hand to Hei's chest.

"I've been right here the whole time. Sleeping inside of you. That day, the Gate took my desire to protect you and placed me there. "

"That's why you have no Price! You're caught between our worlds, human and Contractor!" Amber said. "That's why everything has centered on you. And then you met Rin and the others…and you've given Yggdrasil back to her.

"It's the very support the world rests upon, containing the collective unconsciousness of all humanity. Everything passing through the Gate is absorbed there, feeding into the next generation of humankind. When Yggdrasil's fruits go beyond the gate, they pass through humankind and leave those imprints while recording what they find."

"You were the coin Amber chose to flip," Pai said. "And you landed on the edge, caught between two worlds."

"So that's why it's time." Amber said. "From here, you can seal the Gate off for good, and prevent its destruction from Pandora. Pai will separate from you, and you can see her again. Apos's plans will be ruined. He'll be severed from Yggdrasil and the Gate, and you and your family can live in peace."

"But that…" Hei looked up. "The same thing as South America will happen here…" He looked to Rin. Rin nodded.

"He and I feel the same way. It's unacceptable."

"Yes…I thought you'd say that now." Amber smiled softly. "The last time we spoke…with my dying breath, I knew what you'd pick. Pai, are you really okay with this?"

Pai stepped forward at her brother…and the two faced eachother with a lifetime behind them. Pai's emotionless shell then shattered and she fell into his arms.

"Big brother.." she whispered through her tears. "Oh, Big Brother…" Hei's arms wrapped around her, tears flowing down his face as well.

"Xing…" He whispered her true name for the first time in so long. "I missed you…I searched for you…I had to tell you…how sorry I was-"

She smiled up at him through her own tears. "Forever and always…I will be your strength. Beyond the Gate, here and now…I will protect you from within…and your children."

"You know choosing both means only confusion and chaos," Amber said. "the true stars will still be blotted out, and there'll be an unknown future ahead."

"Yeah.." Rin said." But you know something? You've always been sure of the road ahead. Us? A little bit of the unknown is what makes our lives worth living. You point the way, Amber. Let us take it from here."

Pai and Hei separated. He put his hands to her shoulders. "Xing…" he said. "Thank you for everything. Thank you for being my sister. Thank you for allowing me to be your brother."

Amber smiled and then her eyes began to glow. "No final words, Hei. I said everything I have to already. Goodbye."

"There's one thing I have left to say to you, Amber," Hei said as the world began to glow. "Thank you."

He saw her self-assured image break, as he spoke his final words to her: "I forgive you."


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 5, 2014)

Dr. Schroeder looked up, adjusting his glasses as Misaki Kirihara stormed in to the control room

"That's quite enough of that!" Kirihara raised her hand. "Director Horai has been dealt with, the police are on our side, and Apos has been exposed. You need to step away and let us-"

"You can't stop this now, Chief Kirihara." Dr. Sergei Vectrof was sat back in his seat calmly, his hands folded in his lap. "Whatever you think you are accomplishing, this was long ago set in motion. I don't know what you think you know-"

The dark-skinned woman beside Kirihara stepped forward. "I think we know more than you might guess," she said in a voice thick with a British accent. "The guards below just let us in. My partner died sharing the knowledge of what this project is meant to give us, and how your little club sold out to Apos. Not to mention how you've been trying to run things from behind the scenes."

Schroeder smiled cheerily. "Truthfully, Chief Kirihara, I'm not a political man. I've simply developed this device, and I intend to use it. Do you realize what happened in South America?" He didn't wait for her to answer. "Destruction, fire and death, Chief Kirihara. BK-201 used those powers on Heaven's Gate there and South America was turned into a wasteland! They're going to do it here. We're simply going to avoid that."

"By killing every Contractor on the planet?" Kirihara said.

The guards around Schroeder closed in closer. By him, Misaki could see Eric Nishijima. Schroeder wondered how much of the man's mind was even left now. Nishijima's lips curled into a sneer, revealing the sharp tips of his teeth.

"You can't stop it," the Angel whispered. "You can't stop any of it. We're going to exterminate every Contractor on the planet. Once I believed it was for humanity's benefit. But now?" His eyes flashed with something akin to hatred, his voice trembling from rage. "BK-201 killed me before Apos gave me my life back. I'll see you all dead."

Schroeder smiled again. "I am merely a scientist, Chief Kirihara. I am simply attempting to see the results of my work and stop a cataclysm."

"By committing genocide?" Kirihara demanded. Vectrof looked to the controls.

"It's too late at this point." The old Russian scientist sounded weary. "Please believe me, Director Kirihara, I did not intend-"

"Sir!" One of the technicians called. "We're getting readings! Pandora's been breached and they're by the Jupiter project!"

"What?!" Nishijima roared, his eyes flashing as his nails extended into hooked talons. "Who is it? Who is-"

Schroeder, Vectrof and Misaki Kirihara already knew.

"Your greatest mistake, Mr. Nishijima," Vectrof said, "Was to underestimate him. In the end, this is who Hei is. Make yourselves comfortable." A sad smile crossed his lips. "We are all about to die tonight."


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 5, 2014)

Misaki Kirihara faced a monitor, seeing the surveillance on the project's great weapon poised to fire at the Gate. She'd seen BK-201- Hei, she corrected herself, time and again. She'd seen him survive things that would break lesser men and fight on constantly. After everything, she knew Rin trusted Hei with her life, and he trusted her the same.

What would Jack have said? She wondered briefly. He would've had some terrible joke for it. He would have relied on his rationality and had told her to trust her instinct. What was more, behind that mask?

You know who he is, she told herself. You know Rin trusts him. What else do you need, Misaki?

Dr. Schroeder slammed his hand down, grinning cheerfully. "Get ready!"

Nishijima roared, suit tearing as wings emerged. "Bk-201! Fire the damned Jupiter! I want the Contractors gone?"

"April?" Misaki faced her, Saito stepping close to Miskai with his hand at his weapon.

April smiled. "Amber told me this might happen, too…she said he'd make a choice. You trust him?"

Misaki and Nishijima locked eyes. Misaki knew if she made any sudden move, Nishijima would be on them. She wasn't sure if she could react in time. She gave a nod and said. "I do. But if what they said is true-"

"Might be irrational, but maybe you flip a coin a thousand times. What if at the end, it lands on its edge?"

Hei realized what they had meant. Bk-201, Pai's star, was not simply for the application of electricity. He had felt the power when he faced Apos and Laura back in Apos's castle. Embracing his power had led to a state at which he felt connected to everything; where the building blocks of reality were his to arrange.

He had made his decision. He landed upon the machine, power surging through him as he pressed a hand to it. Amber had seen both futures where Japan or Contractor would be annihilated. Neither future was acceptable to him now. That left only one option.

Doing the impossible had become what he did best after all. Hei summoned all his strength, feeling the energies surge through him. This close to the Gate, he felt even stronger than he had at Yggdrasil.

For the future, he thought and pressed his hands against the metal. He heard a noise as the beam charged. He had only seconds remaining. He focused more, channeling more power.

Rin. Carmine. Yin. Mimi. Misaki Kirihara. Huang. Mao. November 11. Amber. Even Guy Kurosawa. He saw them all in his mind. Everyone who had helped him get this far. Xing, give me strength, he thought.

His body felt like it might tear apart as he forced his energy into the machine, altering its very properties. Once he was 'within' it, it seemed a simple affair to change the sub-atomic properties of everything within.

Nothing happened. No blast, no white light. April didn't collapse to the ground. Misaki wasn't sure what would happen, but she hadn't expected nothing.

"What was that?" She whispered. Dr. Schroeder was blinking, watching the monitor. For a long time, nobody said anything.

"Well, I'll be," the scientist said cheerfully. "How incredible! He didn't seal the Gate after all!"

"What?" Vectrof looked up. "But he-"

"He used his powers to their logical conclusion. He reached within and altered the sub-atomic properties of the particles we were firing. We can't destroy the Gate with those because the anti-Gate particles no longer exist!"

"You're saying he found another way," Misaki felt her heart thump in her chest.

"Since we're all still here, I certainly can't complain! Suppose I had the wrong of him!" Schroeder laughed as Vectrof sagged into his seat, his eyes closed.

"No. No." Nishijima snarled. "Bk-201…Bk-201!" His arms extended to his sides as his suit tore open, massive red wings ripping through the fabric.

Misaki could see in an instant that any sanity left in Nishijima was gone now. His mouth, filled with sharp teeth, was set in a grimace of rage, his fingers hooked into talons as he surveyed the room. "You're all-"

Hei hit him from behind, knife twisting into the Angel's back. Nishijima roared and swung behind him, but Hei was fast, ducking away.

Nishijima came at him, howling in fury as technicians and staff scrambled to get clear of them. Hei moved with a dancer's grace, body twisting and sliding to evade each grasp of the Angel's claws.

"Kill you! Kill you!" Nishijima screamed, lunging as Hei leaped to the side, evading the mad rush.

Misaki could see him searching for an opening as he used his skill and Nishijima's rage to counter the Angel's superior strength and speed.

Nishijma stood with his back to a doorway, Hei facing him. And that was when Guy Kurosawa hit him in the back of the head with a chair.

Nishijima seemed to blink in surprise before he whirled, seeing the famous detective there. "Umm…" Guy took a step back, grinning weakly. "Hi? World fam-"

Nishijima's eyes flashed and he prepared to leap when Hei sprang, a knife in both hands as he severed Nishijima's Achilles tendons. Nishijima collapsed to his knees with a shriek.

He tried to turn, reaching out, but Hei cut the wrist with a single move. He reached out then and put his hand to Nishijima's head. Misaki saw the familiar glow as Nishijima's body seemed to jerk and shake for a moment.

Nishijima looked up then, his eyes suddenly pained. "Bk-201…you…please…I can feel it in my head…the hunger. The rage…he did this to me. I can hear him whispering there. He's telling me to kill you all. BK-201, please…"

Misaki realized that Hei had used his powers to somehow drive off the Angel madness in Nishijima's head. Loathsome as the man had been, she felt a surge of pity for him.

"Hei," Nishijima looked up, his eyes forming a mute appeal. Hei crossed the blades and put them to Nishijima's neck. Misaki didn't move to stop him. This was mercy.

"Thank you." Nishijima said. Hei opened his arms, the twin blades cleaving through Nishijima's neck, his head landing on the ground. The body fell a moment later, crumbling to ashes.

Misaki looked at the masked man. "Hei."

"Misaki Kirihara. There's still no time to lose. The battle outside will need you."

April nudged Misaki, making Misaki scowl internally. "Is that all you have to say," She chose her words carefully while she fixed him with her eyes.

She was then aware of the others arriving. She recognized Rin, Mimi, Carmine and Yin. Rin faced her and before Misaki realized it, Rin had her arms around Misaki, pulling her into a hug.

"Never doubted you, Misaki," Rin said. Misaki flushed and found herself embracing her friend back.

Hei faced Vectrof. Sergei looked up at him. "Well, Hei. You know the truth."

"About Pai, Sergei. About everything."

"I'm sorry. For what it's worth. How much was kept from you. Everything you've been through to this day."

April looked at Yin. "She's dead, isn't she? Amber?"

"Yes," The Doll said softly.

"So is November 11. We're winning on the outside, though. Tokyo isn't going to-"

"The real enemy is still out there," Vectrof said. "Where is Apos?"

"Amber sent him away before she died. She warned he was coming back-"

"Sooner than you think!" The golden light seemed to fill the room. Hei turned, only to catch a sword across his face. He turned quickly, but the blade caught the mask, throwing it from his face. Hei sprang back to the others.

"You think you puny vermin had any chance of getting in my way?!" Apos stood in the center of the room, red eyes darting to and fro as he faced everyone there. "Rin. Save yourself some trouble. Come with me now."

"Fuck you." Rin responded as Misaki aimed her gun, April adopting a fighting stance.

"That's a bad guy, right?" Guy scrambled close to Saito.

"Putting it mildly…" Mimi said, taking a step back as Apos fixed her with a baleful look.

"Thought it was funny, did you? Your little stunt sure set me back! Oh, I'm taking that from your hide, Mimi."

"Rin." Hei looked at her. "Misaki Kirihara. Carmine."

Misaki drew her gun and fired, but Apos drew his sword up, slashing. Misaki's breath caught in her throat as she saw what could only be the bullet cut in half.

It gave them time. Rin leaped at Apos, kicking at his chest. The Guardian of Yggdrasil was caught, hurled back by the strength she put into it as he hit the window, smashing through it. Rin followed up, leaping onto him and driving her heel into him.

Hei turned to face Mimi and gave her a nod, before he faced April and Misaki.

"Li." Misaki said softly. It was simply a confirmation now.

"Thank you for everything to this point." He said. She knew it was for her and the others as well. Then he smiled gently at her before they turned to the fight.

Apos pulled himself free to evade Rin's next strike. "I don't think we've ever fought come to think of it, Rin." Rin produced a knife.

"I've been waiting for this for centuries, Apos."

"You want to hear how he died, Rin? Your beloved? Does Hei know how many nights you longed for him?"

She didn't let him bait her, moving under his next strike and driving the knife at him. Apos sprang aside faster than she'd imagined.

Hei was then there with Carmine. Carmine struck first, lashing out to hit Apos's side, making him stumble. Hei's fist caught in the face, snapping it back. Rin followed up, slamming her heel into his face.

"I am cut to cut the Time Fruit out of you, you bastard." She raised the knife and slammed it into Apos's chest. Apos screamed, his hands closing on her wrist as his eyes flashed with hatred.

"You're mine, Rin! You've always been marked as mine!" He felt her driving the blade deeper, seeking the core of his life.

Then his wings appeared, flying out from his back. Rin's eyes widened as the wave of desire crashed over her, throwing her off just long enough for Apos to fling her aside as his wound closed. Hei and Carmine came, but then…

He moved too fast for human sight. One second he was there, and then Hei, Carmine, Misaki and all the others in the room were flat on the ground, Apos striking each of them in the face or stomach to drive them down, before he appeared by Rin.

"This is what I am. Yggdrasil's power flows through me, Rin. I can't even be touched at this point. As for you all? Amber is dead."

Rin grasped her knif, trying to bring it but, but Apos seized her wrist. "Hei! Watch closely!"

Hei had been hit the worst. Apos had slammed his fist into his face and stomach multiple times, driving him to the ground. Apos grinned at Rin. "You may have taken my wish of godhood, but I have the next best thing. You'll understand soon."

He then drove Rin's own knife into her chest. Hei heard Mimi scream by him as Apos worked the blade up. "Rin…" he whispered weakly, reaching out as his vision clouded.

The last thing he saw before he lost consciousness was Rin's body collapse to dust as Apos victoriously held her Time Fruit above his head.

Before he vanished in golden light, before Hei's consciousness fled him, he saw the smile on Apos's face and the triumph in his eyes.

"Checkmate!"


----------

